# CONNECTIONS 4 #56



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Time for new shoes??


Well, I have so many, I can't really justify 'new'! Maybe 'different' will help?! Maybe mules will help? Will let you know!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning ladies, well we are in Erie Pa. finally. This was one of the worst trips up we have ever made. All kinds of small fidally things happened, just enough to get on my last nerve. traffic was horrendous at times, but yesterday was the worst. Started out in rain and chilly was like 40 degrees. I know not cold for you girls, but I was freezing and my joints were and are very sore. Then when going through the mountains the fog was so thick in places I couldn't see the road, it was like being inside a large white cottonball. This lasted for 4 hours of the drive. Then just 2 hours from Erie, was stopped as two semitrailers had a bad accident in front of us. We sat for one hour and 45 minutes. We were supposed to get in a little after two instead got in at a little after 5. Was a very long day. Just glad we arrived safe and sound. Life's little irritations still going on. Only half the car unpacked, house is a tip, DH has dialysis today, no food in the house, No tv till Tuesday as DH can't figure out how to hook everything up,laundry up the you know what and I am tired and cranky. Bet you all can't tell that one. hahahaha

Haven't read anything so will try to catch up later today. I guess I just needed to vnt a little so sorry.

Lifeline thank you so much for the gorgeous coaster and pincushion. They arrived as we were driving out of the community. They will be put to good use. Thank you again sweetie for thinking of me.

GS thank you for the e card. It made me smile and think wonderful thoughts.

I hope Jynx is okay. I understand that the Dallas Fortworth area was having tornados. Six folks killed and 7 missing. Lots of destruction. Blessings to those who need them.

I am off girls. Lots to so. Love you all and have missed you. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:25 am ET and 5'C (41'F). Cloudy today, but sunny and warm for the rest of the week.
> I started another crochet project. What is wrong with me.
> We put the 10' awning up over the patio door. The awning for the family room is going up tonight.
> I have green grass. The trees still aren't out.


Glad it's warming up for you, Nitzi! We have clouds this a.m., but it's supposed to be 72F today, and then showery off and on through Friday. My flowers need watering, so I don't mind a bit of wet here and there.  Glad you finally have green grass. My dogwood tree finally has leaves on it. Looking forward to soon seeing it bloom.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> If he doesn't like loaning his, how about helping search for yours.


And, besides, don't you loan him his keys when he loses them?!!! :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Girls Ive been to S and B and there musrt have been 20+ there today. Everyone shouting to be heard. I cant take it when its like that. I go inside myself and sit quiet. I know this is due to the Stroke, but I cant change it. Ive come home to start the tea. The staff is coming at 4.30 today.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies, well we are in Erie Pa. finally. This was one of the worst trips up we have ever made. All kinds of small fidally things happened, just enough to get on my last nerve. traffic was horrendous at times, but yesterday was the worst. Started out in rain and chilly was like 40 degrees. I know not cold for you girls, but I was freezing and my joints were and are very sore. Then when going through the mountains the fog was so thick in places I couldn't see the road, it was like being inside a large white cottonball. This lasted for 4 hours of the drive. Then just 2 hours from Erie, was stopped as two semitrailers had a bad accident in front of us. We sat for one hour and 45 minutes. We were supposed to get in a little after two instead got in at a little after 5. Was a very long day. Just glad we arrived safe and sound. Life's little irritations still going on. Only half the car unpacked, house is a tip, DH has dialysis today, no food in the house, No tv till Tuesday as DH can't figure out how to hook everything up,laundry up the you know what and I am tired and cranky. Bet you all can't tell that one. hahahaha
> 
> Haven't read anything so will try to catch up later today. I guess I just needed to vnt a little so sorry.
> 
> ...


So glad you made it safely, Purly! That sounds like an absolutely horrible drive you had. I hope you can get some rest soon, but it sounds like you have so much to do. Sending you gentle and healing hugs! Love you lots! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Girls Ive been to S and B and there musrt have been 20+ there today. Everyone shouting to be heard. I cant take it when its like that. I go inside myself and sit quiet. I know this is due to the Stroke, but I cant change it. Ive come home to start the tea. The staff is coming at 4.30 today.


Glad you went, but so sorry it was so noisy. I don't like it like that either! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

So pleased you and DH are safe. Dont try to do everything all at once. Take your time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies, well we are in Erie Pa. finally. This was one of the worst trips up we have ever made. All kinds of small fidally things happened, just enough to get on my last nerve. traffic was horrendous at times, but yesterday was the worst. Started out in rain and chilly was like 40 degrees. I know not cold for you girls, but I was freezing and my joints were and are very sore. Then when going through the mountains the fog was so thick in places I couldn't see the road, it was like being inside a large white cottonball. This lasted for 4 hours of the drive. Then just 2 hours from Erie, was stopped as two semitrailers had a bad accident in front of us. We sat for one hour and 45 minutes. We were supposed to get in a little after two instead got in at a little after 5. Was a very long day. Just glad we arrived safe and sound. Life's little irritations still going on. Only half the car unpacked, house is a tip, DH has dialysis today, no food in the house, No tv till Tuesday as DH can't figure out how to hook everything up,laundry up the you know what and I am tired and cranky. Bet you all can't tell that one. hahahaha
> 
> Haven't read anything so will try to catch up later today. I guess I just needed to vnt a little so sorry.
> 
> ...


Purly...I understand. Sorry you had a very bad day. Hope the week gets better and that all the hook ups of TV, washer, etc. all go well. Hope the joints are better quickly.

We were on #65 coming back home from Nashville, TN (where the Stitches Show South was) and saw several accidents and had quite a few "slow" areas, but we too made it home okay. The show was fabulous and once I get all unpacked, I'll take some photos. We enjoyed meeting some authors and taking some classes and are fully inspired to try more techniques and only added about 50 more projects to our lifetime needllework project list. I took Linda (SIL) to a JC Briar class on "avoiding disasters" and she got a lot out of learning about how to read work, correct work as easily possible, and little tricks and tips for successful finishing of projects despite running out yarn, seeing two different dye lots, and repairing handmade items.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > I had a strange day on Friday. It was our combined ex-services lunch, which was brilliant. We had 38 people, and the more people we have the greater the variety of choices. I had the most mouth-watering steak and kidney pie with roast potatoes and leeks in a creamy sauce. It was buffet style and we were offered seconds. I would have liked to choose something else for seconds, but I was full and had pudding (I chose Eton Mess) to come so refrained. They really do look after us. And the company was wonderful.
> ...


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Keith and Matthew. Keith ran and cycled 14 miles in Stockton Duathalon today. He is 75 in June and has a hip replacement. Hes marvelous, he was only 2 mins longer than last year, We are proud of him.


Congratulations!!! Are you sure he's not lieing about his age? He looks much younger...just joking. He's amazing. Has he always been athletic?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Congratulations!!! Are you sure he's not lieing about his age? He looks much younger...just joking. He's amazing. Has he always been athletic?


Jolly...Its not my husband. Hes DIL's father. Hes always done running etc.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh Purly, so sorry you had such a rough time getting back to PA but hopefully, if things go to plan, you won't have to do that awful journey any more!
Now take it easy and only do what you absolutely have to until you are rested. Glad you are home safe dear xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Girls Ive been to S and B and there musrt have been 20+ there today. Everyone shouting to be heard. I cant take it when its like that. I go inside myself and sit quiet. I know this is due to the Stroke, but I cant change it. Ive come home to start the tea. The staff is coming at 4.30 today.


I think it's age a little bit too, I find I can't stand a lot of noise any more. The hall where our WW meetings are held has terrible acoustics and people _will_ keep talking while our counselor is trying to talk, it just makes my head buzz and I get so cross!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Purly...I understand. Sorry you had a very bad day. Hope the week gets better and that all the hook ups of TV, washer, etc. all go well. Hope the joints are better quickly.
> 
> We were on #65 coming back home from Nashville, TN (where the Stitches Show South was) and saw several accidents and had quite a few "slow" areas, but we too made it home okay. The show was fabulous and once I get all unpacked, I'll take some photos. We enjoyed meeting some authors and taking some classes and are fully inspired to try more techniques and only added about 50 more projects to our lifetime needllework project list. I took Linda (SIL) to a JC Briar class on "avoiding disasters" and she got a lot out of learning about how to read work, correct work as easily possible, and little tricks and tips for successful finishing of projects despite running out yarn, seeing two different dye lots, and repairing handmade items.


The 'avoiding disasters' class sounds like one I could really use! Sounds like you and Linda had a good time and so glad you both got home safely too!! Looking forward to the pics!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I don't think she does anything. Cook?


Then maybe you could teach her to knit - but not anything boring!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies, well we are in Erie Pa. finally. This was one of the worst trips up we have ever made. All kinds of small fidally things happened, just enough to get on my last nerve. traffic was horrendous at times, but yesterday was the worst. Started out in rain and chilly was like 40 degrees. I know not cold for you girls, but I was freezing and my joints were and are very sore. Then when going through the mountains the fog was so thick in places I couldn't see the road, it was like being inside a large white cottonball. This lasted for 4 hours of the drive. Then just 2 hours from Erie, was stopped as two semitrailers had a bad accident in front of us. We sat for one hour and 45 minutes. We were supposed to get in a little after two instead got in at a little after 5. Was a very long day. Just glad we arrived safe and sound. Life's little irritations still going on. Only half the car unpacked, house is a tip, DH has dialysis today, no food in the house, No tv till Tuesday as DH can't figure out how to hook everything up,laundry up the you know what and I am tired and cranky. Bet you all can't tell that one. hahahaha
> 
> Haven't read anything so will try to catch up later today. I guess I just needed to vnt a little so sorry.
> 
> ...


Oh Purly glad that you made it, sorry you had horrible driving conditions that makes the driving so much more tiring.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Here is a couple pictures from Saturday


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Well....its 4.15pm and we have just got home now. DIL, DH GS2 and me have been to watch GS's other Grandad run and cycle in the Stockton Duathalon this lunchtime. He did very well to finish he is 75 in June and has a replacement hip. He got a medal, and we also gave him a gold medal with chocolate in it. The weather was nice but cold when the sun went in. We all had a cup of coffee and then came home. I'm glad I went. GS1 didnt go because we couldnt get his bed in the car!!!!Teenagers! dont you just love them? DH took a photo of Grandad Keith so when he sends me it Ishall post it.


Congratulations to Grandad! Pleased you all had a good time. Don't worry about GS, he needs to stay in bed to grow!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies, well we are in Erie Pa. finally. This was one of the worst trips up we have ever made. All kinds of small fidally things happened, just enough to get on my last nerve. traffic was horrendous at times, but yesterday was the worst. Started out in rain and chilly was like 40 degrees. I know not cold for you girls, but I was freezing and my joints were and are very sore. Then when going through the mountains the fog was so thick in places I couldn't see the road, it was like being inside a large white cottonball. This lasted for 4 hours of the drive. Then just 2 hours from Erie, was stopped as two semitrailers had a bad accident in front of us. We sat for one hour and 45 minutes. We were supposed to get in a little after two instead got in at a little after 5. Was a very long day. Just glad we arrived safe and sound. Life's little irritations still going on. Only half the car unpacked, house is a tip, DH has dialysis today, no food in the house, No tv till Tuesday as DH can't figure out how to hook everything up,laundry up the you know what and I am tired and cranky. Bet you all can't tell that one. hahahaha
> 
> Haven't read anything so will try to catch up later today. I guess I just needed to vnt a little so sorry.
> 
> ...


Welcome home. Sorry you had such a horrible journey. You need a rest before you start sorting things out. Hopefully you will be going back to your other home soon. Love xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Here is a couple pictures from Saturday


That's beautiful, live the colours. Pleased you had sch an informative day!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone. Had another day making the dreaded flag, wish my DD never offered to make it. We spent a long time on it today, not too many arguments! She was tired today as she was in the Russell Watson show yesterday. She said it was fantastic, seen lots of pictures of the event. 
I'm now going to knit, I'm making a rainbow blanket for GC4, it's very bright but it was requested.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> IMHO, they don't make them like that anymore so I would hold on to them. I shall post you my scissor sharpener but if that doesn't make any difference, then maybe it's time for new although they won't last as long as your old ones!!


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Gorgeous


Thanks

And glad to hear you can now see greenery :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is a couple pictures from Saturday


Lovely yarns, Lisa!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies, well we are in Erie Pa. finally. This was one of the worst trips up we have ever made. All kinds of small fidally things happened, just enough to get on my last nerve. traffic was horrendous at times, but yesterday was the worst. Started out in rain and chilly was like 40 degrees. I know not cold for you girls, but I was freezing and my joints were and are very sore. Then when going through the mountains the fog was so thick in places I couldn't see the road, it was like being inside a large white cottonball. This lasted for 4 hours of the drive. Then just 2 hours from Erie, was stopped as two semitrailers had a bad accident in front of us. We sat for one hour and 45 minutes. We were supposed to get in a little after two instead got in at a little after 5. Was a very long day. Just glad we arrived safe and sound. Life's little irritations still going on. Only half the car unpacked, house is a tip, DH has dialysis today, no food in the house, No tv till Tuesday as DH can't figure out how to hook everything up,laundry up the you know what and I am tired and cranky. Bet you all can't tell that one. hahahaha
> 
> Haven't read anything so will try to catch up later today. I guess I just needed to vnt a little so sorry.
> 
> ...


So sorry you had such a bad journey, I bet your glad this is your last time? I'm glad to hear you are safe and sound though. Glad you like your gift.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is a couple pictures from Saturday


Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Jolly...Its not my husband. Hes DIL's father. Hes always done running etc.


I knew he wasn't your husband. He is quite impressive. Those figures for any one at any age seem great but at his age are remarkable. Congratulations to him. Nice photos too.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is a couple pictures from Saturday


Beautiful yarn! On a tv show they used the multi color yarn and did hexagons that each picked up a side..maybe two from a finished one so the whole afghan was joined without doing each at the end. Am I explaining right? What ever preposterous the yarn is beautiful!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Just had another estimate on the door. He seemed capable.said he will call with the estimate tonight. I Have two more scheduled and the store gave me four others. If this man has a good price I like him. He made allowance for not cutting two small trees I like and figured a way to put a clothes line off the steps. My kind of guy!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I hope. All with illness are feeling better. And any stresses easing. I'm still trying to catch up.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

My staff has been and gave me a good excuse not to go to line dancing. My tums been a bit upset today, not my normal trouble just I must have eaten something as its been working overtime. It was probably that whatever it was from McD....

Ive finished the back of my hoodie. I'm going to try and make myself knit more.I think of Purple and Londy when we were away in Whitby. They brought my fruit juice every morning in bed and when I went to see them they were both sittig up in their beds knitting..Now, thatd dedication...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is a couple pictures from Saturday


Oooh, yummy, yummy, yum, yum!!!! I can see the sparkle, that's really pretty!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is a couple pictures from Saturday


What are you going to knit with it? I love the colours and I can see the sparkle.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Congratulations to Grandad! Pleased you all had a good time. Don't worry about GS, he needs to stay in bed to grow!


So I'm told.... :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Beautiful yarn! On a tv show they used the multi color yarn and did hexagons that each picked up a side..maybe two from a finished one so the whole afghan was joined without doing each at the end. Am I explaining right? What ever preposterous the yarn is beautiful!


Was it like this picture Polly? We found this pattern in a yarn shop in Defiance Ohio when we went there for the Knitapulooza last year. I bought the yarn and got the pattern from a very good KP friend but haven't started it yet!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Just had another estimate on the door. He seemed capable.said he will call with the estimate tonight. I Have two more scheduled and the store gave me four others. If this man has a good price I like him. He made allowance for not cutting two small trees I like and figured a way to put a clothes line off the steps. My kind of guy!


Fingers crossed for a smooth transaction!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I hope. All with illness are feeling better. And any stresses easing. I'm still trying to catch up.


...and to you too Polly, you are sounding better again!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Londy and Jolly, you both seem on top today....Its nice to see...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> My staff has been and gave me a good excuse not to go to line dancing. My tums been a bit upset today, not my normal trouble just I must have eaten something as its been working overtime. It was probably that whatever it was from McD....
> 
> Ive finished the back of my hoodie. I'm going to try and make myself knit more.I think of Purple and Londy when we were away in Whitby. They brought my fruit juice every morning in bed and when I went to see them they were both sittig up in their beds knitting..Now, thatd dedication...


Yes, we DID, never do that at home but it seemed completely natural!! Although Mrs P was on her tablet before her eyes were open!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Was it like this picture Polly? We found this pattern in a yarn shop in Defiance Ohio when we went there for the Knitapulooza last year. I bought the yarn and got the pattern from a very good KP friend but haven't started it yet!


I realy like your pattern. The one I saw was on vivky howl tv knit show. Il try to get info. It was six sides each about three inches. At each part they did slip slip knit the knit two together to get the seams, vhanged to double pointed needles at the center rows. Then cut off and began the next hexagon but picked up stitches from the first hexagon so two sides were joined. I'll try to find the tv episode to explain it better. Would your pattern be good for a swester as well as an afghan? I like the texture.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Londy and Jolly, you both seem on top today....Its nice to see...


I'm fine love, thanks, although the glass plate in my microwave has just exploded and a new one is costing £31!!! Had a good time at Zumba and had a walk up to the library this afternoon. I took some really nice magazines that someone gave me into to the doctor's for the waiting room, I passed them to the receptionist who said "Oh, ok then" I replied "Ooh, sorry, I thought _I_ was doing _you_ a favour" She just pulled a face!! How rude!! Shall take them to the dentist's next time!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I realy like your pattern. The one I saw was on vivky howl tv knit show. Il try to get info. It was six sides each about three inches. At each part they did slip slip knit the knit two together to get the seams, vhanged to double pointed needles at the center rows. Then cut off and began the next hexagon but picked up stitches from the first hexagon so two sides were joined. I'll try to find the tv episode to explain it better. Would your pattern be good for a swester as well as an afghan? I like the texture.


I would think it would be good for a sweater and it sounds like your afghan is made the same way as this scarf!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I realy like your pattern. The one I saw was on vivky howl tv knit show. Il try to get info. It was six sides each about three inches. At each part they did slip slip knit the knit two together to get the seams, vhanged to double pointed needles at the center rows. Then cut off and began the next hexagon but picked up stitches from the first hexagon so two sides were joined. I'll try to find the tv episode to explain it better. Would your pattern be good for a swester as well as an afghan? I like the texture.


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> :shock: :shock: :shock: :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Susan, you cracked me up again!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm fine love, thanks, although the glass plate in my microwave has just exploded and a new one is costing £31!!! Had a good time at Zumba and had a walk up to the library this afternoon. I took some really nice magazines that someone gave me into to the doctor's for the waiting room, I passed them to the receptionist who said "Oh, ok then" I replied "Ooh, sorry, I thought _I_ was doing _you_ a favour" She just pulled a face!! How rude!! Shall take them to the dentist's next time!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I go to dentists on polling day. IOts been ok since the antibiotics so Im hoping she doesnt take it out.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I go to dentists on polling day. IOts been ok since the antibiotics so Im hoping she doesnt take it out.


Me too!! xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> What are you going to knit with it? I love the colours and I can see the sparkle.


The Sunseeker is going to be two little dresses one for my Great niece the other for her new sister!! This is a cotton and acrylic blend

the other wants to be a hat and mittens? Not sure yet but it is supposed to be for one of my other nieces just have to find a pattern for the weight of yarn this one is a superwash merino, bamboo and nylon blend which could make them into socks haven't really decided yet!

I was also considering maybe the brioche cowl like the one purple did I just need to find the pattern unless Purple can re tell me the name :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> The Sunseeker is going to be two little dresses one for my Great niece the other for her new sister!! This is a cotton and acrylic blend
> 
> the other wants to be a hat and mittens? Not sure yet but it is supposed to be for one of my other nieces just have to find a pattern for the weight of yarn this one is a superwash merino, bamboo and nylon blend which could make them into socks haven't really decided yet!
> 
> I was also considering maybe the brioche cowl like the one purple did I just need to find the pattern unless Purple can re tell me the name :roll:


Im sure Purple can help you. Ive got you on my baby list and Ive got Angela on my kids list, Its just that no one has to be in a hurry for them. If they are teenagers by the time I get there I'll make them scarves!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Congratulations to Grandad! Pleased you all had a good time. Don't worry about GS, he needs to stay in bed to grow!


that's why I sleep so much!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> My staff has been and gave me a good excuse not to go to line dancing. My tums been a bit upset today, not my normal trouble just I must have eaten something as its been working overtime. It was probably that whatever it was from McD....
> 
> Ive finished the back of my hoodie. I'm going to try and make myself knit more.I think of Purple and Londy when we were away in Whitby. They brought my fruit juice every morning in bed and when I went to see them they were both sittig up in their beds knitting..Now, thatd dedication...


We pnly stopped knitting to go out!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

DH decided that my washing machine was NOT repairable after all, so we went to Scratch n Dent and bought a Bosch for £90 with a 6 month guarantee. That'll do. The only trouble is that my front door is so small that we usually have to take it off its hinges to get anything in or out. So the new one is sitting in the Landrover and the old one in the middle of the kitchen. Susan - watch this space! There's a DH on the job!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Beautiful yarn! On a tv show they used the multi color yarn and did hexagons that each picked up a side..maybe two from a finished one so the whole afghan was joined without doing each at the end. Am I explaining right? What ever preposterous the yarn is beautiful!


Quite a few of us have a pattern for the swirled stole/scarf that works up like that - recommended is the JoJo yarn.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Was it like this picture Polly? We found this pattern in a yarn shop in Defiance Ohio when we went there for the Knitapulooza last year. I bought the yarn and got the pattern from a very good KP friend but haven't started it yet!


LondonGirl --- you got to the answer before I did.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im sure Purple can help you. Ive got you on my baby list and Ive got Angela on my kids list, Its just that no one has to be in a hurry for them. If they are teenagers by the time I get there I'll make them scarves!


 :lol: :lol: Or new GN is not even due till the end of September so.....that works out to a good year and a half.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> DH decided that my washing machine was NOT repairable after all, so we went to Scratch n Dent and bought a Bosch for £90 with a 6 month guarantee. That'll do. The only trouble is that my front door is so small that we usually have to take it off its hinges to get anything in or out. So the new one is sitting in the Landrover and the old one in the middle of the kitchen. Susan - watch this space! There's a DH on the job!


Oh Lord!!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have to go and return yet two more pairs of shoes oh well I guess it is tennis shoes for this girl forever my feet are way to swollen all the time to fit into these sandals and these were so cute....darn it!!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, we DID, never do that at home but it seemed completely natural!! Although Mrs P was on her tablet before her eyes were open!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im sure Purple can help you. Ive got you on my baby list and Ive got Angela on my kids list, Its just that no one has to be in a hurry for them. If they are teenagers by the time I get there I'll make them scarves!


Just found out that my niece is having another baby in October! This will be her second one.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Just found out that my niece is having another baby in October! This will be her second one.


Congratulations! It's exciting isn't it!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Congratulations! It's exciting isn't it!


It really is!  xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Fingers crossed for a smooth transaction!!


I've been quite down since he didn't call as he said he would. When he repeated he'd call I thought he might not but I was,hoping. Sooo I went to the store and bought yarn and pattern books and little cross stitch piece says " my cat lets me live here." I decided to not finish the aweful baby dress piece so bought a cute pattern with jacket and pants and pink yarn. I'll,enjoy doing it and get it done before the child goes to college. I'm happy to say my friend realized she hadn't given me her sewing machine as she thought she had. She found hers at her house when the workers moved things. I did not recall her giving me a machine but I'm not remembering things from years ago. Did I mention my first hubs mom died early this month but I only saw the obituary last week.? another estimate on my door tomorrow. Hope its,a go! At my meeting tonight a gent from another state mentioned I should not worry, put myself in God's hands and he cupped his hands. I had that hand image come to my thoughts years ago when i finally felt safe to get a divorce.gave me goose bumps.saying good night to you and the other ladies now


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Its a sunny day today so far but a bit breezy, good morning girls. Its over 60's today, I didnt get last week because we were going away.I wonder if theres any news (gossip). I need to catch up on.....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> LondonGirl --- you got to the answer before I did.


Did you start it yet? I am afraid it may take too much concentration for me but I will give it a go one day!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Just found out that my niece is having another baby in October! This will be her second one.


congratulations again pam....Another one to my list.... :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have to go and return yet two more pairs of shoes oh well I guess it is tennis shoes for this girl forever my feet are way to swollen all the time to fit into these sandals and these were so cute....darn it!!
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


I'm already there dear, what with arthritis in my previously broken ankle and this dodgy heel and plain old age, I'm only happy in my flat comfy 'granny' shoes, lol!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Just found out that my niece is having another baby in October! This will be her second one.


Yay! Someone make a list for me, I've lost track!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've been quite down since he didn't call as he said he would. When he repeated he'd call I thought he might not but I was,hoping. Sooo I went to the store and bought yarn and pattern books and little cross stitch piece says " my cat lets me live here." I decided to not finish the aweful baby dress piece so bought a cute pattern with jacket and pants and pink yarn. I'll,enjoy doing it and get it done before the child goes to college. I'm happy to say my friend realized she hadn't given me her sewing machine as she thought she had. She found hers at her house when the workers moved things. I did not recall her giving me a machine but I'm not remembering things from years ago. Did I mention my first hubs mom died early this month but I only saw the obituary last week.? another estimate on my door tomorrow. Hope its,a go! At my meeting tonight a gent from another state mentioned I should not worry, put myself in God's hands and he cupped his hands. I had that hand image come to my thoughts years ago when i finally felt safe to get a divorce.gave me goose bumps.saying good night to you and the other ladies now


Night night jolly, sleep tight.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its a sunny day today so far but a bit breezy, good morning girls. Its over 60's today, I didnt get last week because we were going away.I wonder if theres any news (gossip). I need to catch up on.....


Let's hope so, we want to hear it too!! Have a good day Susan!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I am off up to London with Jill shortly but just thought I would give you a taste of what we'll be doing next week. It's Flora day in Cornwall and we will be watching, not dancing but it's a really fun day!! Have a good one everybody, catch you all later! xxxxx

http://www.theguardian.com/travel/video/2010/may/20/spring-helston-flora-dance


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I haven't been on much but this is the first time I have had my computer for over a week (no comment!!!!!)

Had a lovely meeting with the KnitWIts yesterday, we ended up learning how to make little boxes. I'll post a photo later.

Then we went swimming, managed all of 8 lengths and then had to get out as a child had been sick in the pool, well at least I got to shower and wash my hair.

I finished the shawl I was making from lovely silk and mohair wool. again I'll post a photo later.

This morning Mr P and I are going to the garden centre and then I am meeting the coven for lunch to celebrate a birthday.

This afternoon I must tidy my work room and start working out how I am going to leave things for Mr P to find when I am incapacitated.

I will try and catch up with you all later. In the meantime I love you all loads. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I am off up to London with Jill shortly but just thought I would give you a taste of what we'll be doing next week. It's Flora day in Cornwall and we will be watching, not dancing but it's a really fun day!! Have a good one everybody, catch you all later! xxxxx
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/travel/video/2010/may/20/spring-helston-flora-dance


Have a lovely day and say hi to Jill xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Have a lovely day and say hi to Jill xx


Will do! Think we are going to Harrow on the Hill, it is steak and wine day at Wetherspoons!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:11 am ET and 6'C (43'F) going up to 13'C (55'F). A nice spring day.
I need to stop off at the store tonight to get a ball of grey yarn and kitty litter. Priorities


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Will do! Think we are going to Harrow on the Hill, it is steak and wine day at Wetherspoons!! xxxx


That sounds yummy. I'm having leftover prime rib on toast for lunch today.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I haven't been on much but this is the first time I have had my computer for over a week (no comment!!!!!)
> 
> Had a lovely meeting with the KnitWIts yesterday, we ended up learning how to make little boxes. I'll post a photo later.
> 
> ...


Write lots of notes.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I am off up to London with Jill shortly but just thought I would give you a taste of what we'll be doing next week. It's Flora day in Cornwall and we will be watching, not dancing but it's a really fun day!! Have a good one everybody, catch you all later! xxxxx
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/travel/video/2010/may/20/spring-helston-flora-dance


I'm thinking that song will get annoying by the end of their march. Have fun.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm already there dear, what with arthritis in my previously broken ankle and this dodgy heel and plain old age, I'm only happy in my flat comfy 'granny' shoes, lol!!


I'll stick to my Croc shoes, and not those awful Croc beach shoes. I love the cushy bottoms on the Croc shoes. I swear they let me walk farther.

These are favourites at the moment.
http://www.crocs.ca/womens-walu-boat-shoe/200482,en_CA,pd.html?cid=26P&cgid=women-footwear#start=3


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've been quite down since he didn't call as he said he would. When he repeated he'd call I thought he might not but I was,hoping. Sooo I went to the store and bought yarn and pattern books and little cross stitch piece says " my cat lets me live here." I decided to not finish the aweful baby dress piece so bought a cute pattern with jacket and pants and pink yarn. I'll,enjoy doing it and get it done before the child goes to college. I'm happy to say my friend realized she hadn't given me her sewing machine as she thought she had. She found hers at her house when the workers moved things. I did not recall her giving me a machine but I'm not remembering things from years ago. Did I mention my first hubs mom died early this month but I only saw the obituary last week.? another estimate on my door tomorrow. Hope its,a go! At my meeting tonight a gent from another state mentioned I should not worry, put myself in God's hands and he cupped his hands. I had that hand image come to my thoughts years ago when i finally felt safe to get a divorce.gave me goose bumps.saying good night to you and the other ladies now


Better luck with the new pattern. I hope you get your door settled.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> DH decided that my washing machine was NOT repairable after all, so we went to Scratch n Dent and bought a Bosch for £90 with a 6 month guarantee. That'll do. The only trouble is that my front door is so small that we usually have to take it off its hinges to get anything in or out. So the new one is sitting in the Landrover and the old one in the middle of the kitchen. Susan - watch this space! There's a DH on the job!


That's the same way we get stuff in and out. Our doors aren't standard size. That would be too easy. I hope you get a WORKING washing machine soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Was it like this picture Polly? We found this pattern in a yarn shop in Defiance Ohio when we went there for the Knitapulooza last year. I bought the yarn and got the pattern from a very good KP friend but haven't started it yet!


That looks good. It needs a yarn with long colour changes. That would make an interesting shawl.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go. I'll be getting outside as often as I can to soak up the lovely sunshine.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> congratulations again pam....Another one to my list.... :roll: :thumbup:


Thanks, Susan!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yay! Someone make a list for me, I've lost track!!


Me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I haven't been on much but this is the first time I have had my computer for over a week (no comment!!!!!)
> 
> Had a lovely meeting with the KnitWIts yesterday, we ended up learning how to make little boxes. I'll post a photo later.
> 
> ...


Busy lady! Looking forward to seeing your shawl. Sorry about your swim being cut short. Yuck! Enjoy your day today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'll stick to my Croc shoes, and not those awful Croc beach shoes. I love the cushy bottoms on the Croc shoes. I swear they let me walk farther.
> 
> These are favourites at the moment.
> http://www.crocs.ca/womens-walu-boat-shoe/200482,en_CA,pd.html?cid=26P&cgid=women-footwear#start=3


I like the looks of those, Nitzi.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm already there dear, what with arthritis in my previously broken ankle and this dodgy heel and plain old age, I'm only happy in my flat comfy 'granny' shoes, lol!!


That is what is wrong with both my ankles the left one has alot going on because when I broke it nobody believed me and so it was never casted and it was way to swollen by the time I went and the x-ray didn't show anything took it forever to heal because I kept walking on it.....a couple years later it still bothered me and the dr. took another x-ray and the fracture showed was still not completly healed.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well Jess is an Aunt again little Troy has arrived early this morning 6lbs. 7oz and 20 inches long and he is a cutie!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am off to get a shower and go visit the attorney again.

Hope you all have a wonderful day!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am off to get a shower and go visit the attorney again.
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful day!
> 
> ...


Thinking of you. Hope all goes well at the attorney.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds yummy. I'm having leftover prime rib on toast for lunch today.


That also sounds very good!! Did I tell you last time that 2 x steaks, chips, peas, mushrooms, tomato and a bottle of good wine is £16.99 on Tuesdays?!! Very nice it was too!!! Harrow-on-the-Hill is a nice little town, lots of lovely shops, will probably visit again one day!! The weather was lovely too, very sunny and bright!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm thinking that song will get annoying by the end of their march. Have fun.


Yes indeed, you certainly don't want to hear it for another year!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm thinking that song will get annoying by the end of their march. Have fun.


Yes indeed, you certainly don't want to hear it for another year!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'll stick to my Croc shoes, and not those awful Croc beach shoes. I love the cushy bottoms on the Croc shoes. I swear they let me walk farther.
> 
> These are favourites at the moment.
> http://www.crocs.ca/womens-walu-boat-shoe/200482,en_CA,pd.html?cid=26P&cgid=women-footwear#start=3


I like those, very much, thought Crocs only did the plastic shoes!!Not cheap though, are they?!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That looks good. It needs a yarn with long colour changes. That would make an interesting shawl.


I think the yarn I bought to make this was three different coloured balls, as called for on the pattern! The same yarn would make a lovely, plainer shawl, if I can't face the hexagons!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's time for me to go. I'll be getting outside as often as I can to soak up the lovely sunshine.
> Have a good day everyone.


Enjoy dear!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That is what is wrong with both my ankles the left one has alot going on because when I broke it nobody believed me and so it was never casted and it was way to swollen by the time I went and the x-ray didn't show anything took it forever to heal because I kept walking on it.....a couple years later it still bothered me and the dr. took another x-ray and the fracture showed was still not completly healed.


Ouch!! Can't you sue the doctor so you can buy the most wonderful, comfy shoes?! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well Jess is an Aunt again little Troy has arrived early this morning 6lbs. 7oz and 20 inches long and he is a cutie!


Many congrats to all concerned!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well Jess is an Aunt again little Troy has arrived early this morning 6lbs. 7oz and 20 inches long and he is a cutie!


Many congrats to all concerned!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thinking of you. Hope all goes well at the attorney.


Me, too, Lisa! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That also sounds very good!! Did I tell you last time that 2 x steaks, chips, peas, mushrooms, tomato and a bottle of good wine is £16.99 on Tuesdays?!! Very nice it was too!!! Harrow-on-the-Hill is a nice little town, lots of lovely shops, will probably visit again one day!! The weather was lovely too, very sunny and bright!!


Sounds like a wonderful day!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls. World war 3 has broke out at our over 60's, with my friend and the lady who stole my sweets...hahaha...She was getting herself in a state because she wasnt winning and another lady kept shouting. She MOANED yet again and my friend said that she'd had her fair turns of winning. Well......She was crazed...She was waiting for 1 number (can you feel the boring excitement of my life?) and she was shaking and tutting and choking....I told her to CALM DOWN WOMAN WE ARE PLAYING FOR $1.......I ask you is it worth it. I never won anyway. BUT I won 3 pkts of biscuits in the raffle....I dont think this woman who steals my sweets has anywhere else she can sit because shes upset most all of them...hahaha. What a petty story this is...

We came home and did some food shopping. OBTW Ive done some more knitting today aswell.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well Jess is an Aunt again little Troy has arrived early this morning 6lbs. 7oz and 20 inches long and he is a cutie!


Well done Auntie Jess.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well done Auntie Jess.


And from me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. World war 3 has broke out at our over 60's, with my friend and the lady who stole my sweets...hahaha...She was getting herself in a state because she wasnt winning and another lady kept shouting. She MOANED yet again and my friend said that she'd had her fair turns of winning. Well......She was crazed...She was waiting for 1 number (can you feel the boring excitement of my life?) and she was shaking and tutting and choking....I told her to CALM DOWN WOMAN WE ARE PLAYING FOR $1.......I ask you is it worth it. I never won anyway. BUT I won 3 pkts of biscuits in the raffle....I dont think this woman who steals my sweets has anywhere else she can sit because shes upset most all of them...hahaha. What a petty story this is...
> 
> We came home and did some food shopping. OBTW Ive done some more knitting today aswell.


What a sad woman she is!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Will do! Think we are going to Harrow on the Hill, it is steak and wine day at Wetherspoons!! xxxx


That's where l used to live. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. World war 3 has broke out at our over 60's, with my friend and the lady who stole my sweets...hahaha...She was getting herself in a state because she wasnt winning and another lady kept shouting. She MOANED yet again and my friend said that she'd had her fair turns of winning. Well......She was crazed...She was waiting for 1 number (can you feel the boring excitement of my life?) and she was shaking and tutting and choking....I told her to CALM DOWN WOMAN WE ARE PLAYING FOR $1.......I ask you is it worth it. I never won anyway. BUT I won 3 pkts of biscuits in the raffle....I dont think this woman who steals my sweets has anywhere else she can sit because shes upset most all of them...hahaha. What a petty story this is...
> 
> We came home and did some food shopping. OBTW Ive done some more knitting today aswell.


It's a bit sad that, Susan, poor old soul needs help!! :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's where l used to live. Xx


I remember you saying!! It is very multi-culteral but has lots of lovely shops!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I am on a mission tomorrow, I'm going to see if I can find some white aubretia. Its supposed to be quite new, and then we'll be on school pick up. Im off to watch my tv..night night.x


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I am on a mission tomorrow, I'm going to see if I can find some white aubretia. Its supposed to be quite new, and then we'll be on school pick up. Im off to watch my tv..night night.x


Enjoy your rest and your hunt for the white aubretia. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Was it like this picture Polly? We found this pattern in a yarn shop in Defiance Ohio when we went there for the Knitapulooza last year. I bought the yarn and got the pattern from a very good KP friend but haven't started it yet!


I like that pattern!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> that's why I sleep so much!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> I'll stick to my Croc shoes, and not those awful Croc beach shoes. I love the cushy bottoms on the Croc shoes. I swear they let me walk farther.
> 
> These are favourites at the moment.
> http://www.crocs.ca/womens-walu-boat-shoe/200482,en_CA,pd.html?cid=26P&cgid=women-footwear#start=3


Those look comfy, I only do comfy! I shall look to see if they do them over here.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, just had a read through. I've been at DDs today as eldest GS was poorly. He did make a recovery & kept asking for slices of toast! My youngest DD has had a horrible day which obviously I've been caught up with. She had a call from the hospital to go up on Thursday for a Diabetic maternity clinic, she hadn't been told she had it! She was so upset because she had it when she was having Oscar. I calmed her down over the phone. Then she got a call from her GP to tell her her Hyroid was going crazy, another cry down the phone! Then her tooth broke, when she told me that all I could do was laugh! I sent her off to the dentist when I got back & said I would give Oscar something easy for his supper. I turned on one of her ovens & put the food in the other. What a day, you don't have to be mad to join our family, but it helps! Tomorrow I think I shall go & hide somewhere! I Joined a slimming class last week so looking forward to seeng if I have lost any weight in the morning. Night night to you all. Hugs xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That also sounds very good!! Did I tell you last time that 2 x steaks, chips, peas, mushrooms, tomato and a bottle of good wine is £16.99 on Tuesdays?!! Very nice it was too!!! Harrow-on-the-Hill is a nice little town, lots of lovely shops, will probably visit again one day!! The weather was lovely too, very sunny and bright!!


Wow that is alot of food and wine for that price hold the peas please..... :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ouch!! Can't you sue the doctor so you can buy the most wonderful, comfy shoes?! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: That would work but my foot was to swollen for them to see the bone so not really his fault, I think he did give me a brace that I wore in my shoe since I told him it was so painful but that didn't help when I took the shoes off :shock: My tennis shoes are comfy I just ordered the wrong width and the little sandals didn't come any wider!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm after some advice....my dressmaking scissors are Wilkinson Sword and over 30 years old. I am thinking they need sharpening. Which is better...to get them sharpened or to get some new ones?


Get your Wilkinson Sword dressmaking scissors sharpened, because they are an extremely high quality tool, but if you can not find a tool sharpener, buy a note pair for now, and keep looking for the Scissor sharpener


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Was it like this picture Polly? We found this pattern in a yarn shop in Defiance Ohio when we went there for the Knitapulooza last year. I bought the yarn and got the pattern from a very good KP friend but haven't started it yet!


Londy, I love the pattern you put under your post, could I possibly have a copy of the pattern; please?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls, Its sunny but windy today. We are on School pickup today but first we are off to a garden centre. That is the plan anyway.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, just had a read through. I've been at DDs today as eldest GS was poorly. He did make a recovery & kept asking for slices of toast! My youngest DD has had a horrible day which obviously I've been caught up with. She had a call from the hospital to go up on Thursday for a Diabetic maternity clinic, she hadn't been told she had it! She was so upset because she had it when she was having Oscar. I calmed her down over the phone. Then she got a call from her GP to tell her her Hyroid was going crazy, another cry down the phone! Then her tooth broke, when she told me that all I could do was laugh! I sent her off to the dentist when I got back & said I would give Oscar something easy for his supper. I turned on one of her ovens & put the food in the other. What a day, you don't have to be mad to join our family, but it helps! Tomorrow I think I shall go & hide somewhere! I Joined a slimming class last week so looking forward to seeng if I have lost any weight in the morning. Night night to you all. Hugs xx


Hope today is a better day for you and DD :-(


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

*************IMPORTANT*******************

Happy birthday Nitz. Have a great one, What are your plans? Have a great day. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR MAV
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU XXXXXXXXXXXX


LOVE YOU LOTS AND LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING YOU NEXT YEAR


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from rainy Surrey, which is just what my garden needs. Bought a lot of bedding plants and veggies yesterday and we managed to get them all planted.

Had a lovely time with the coven yesterday although the service at the restaurant leaved a lot to be desired!!

This morning I must tidy up my craft room and do some ironing (YUK) and then this afternoon I have a check up at the dentist.

I am on standby for school pick up depending on the weather as SIL has a school cricket match and if it is raining it will be cancelled and he can bring LM home.
.
Susan sorry you had WW3 at over 60s, so people get so het up over the smallest things. Good luck searching for white aubretia, I've got two purple one plain green leaves and one variagated leaves.

Pearlie hope you have recovered from your journey.

Love and hugs to you all. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am ET and 8'C (46'F). I was outside without a coat to drag out the garbage bins and it was warm. I like this weather. Warm, not too hot.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR MAV
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU XXXXXXXXXXXX
> ...


Thank you.
<Hug> now and real one next year.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey, which is just what my garden needs. Bought a lot of bedding plants and veggies yesterday and we managed to get them all planted.
> 
> Had a lovely time with the coven yesterday although the service at the restaurant leaved a lot to be desired!!
> 
> ...


We can't put any plants in until May 24. But we can start seeds inside.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> *************IMPORTANT*******************
> 
> Happy birthday Nitz. Have a great one, What are your plans? Have a great day. xxxxx


My plans? Go to work, come home and knit. Sounds good to me


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, just had a read through. I've been at DDs today as eldest GS was poorly. He did make a recovery & kept asking for slices of toast! My youngest DD has had a horrible day which obviously I've been caught up with. She had a call from the hospital to go up on Thursday for a Diabetic maternity clinic, she hadn't been told she had it! She was so upset because she had it when she was having Oscar. I calmed her down over the phone. Then she got a call from her GP to tell her her Hyroid was going crazy, another cry down the phone! Then her tooth broke, when she told me that all I could do was laugh! I sent her off to the dentist when I got back & said I would give Oscar something easy for his supper. I turned on one of her ovens & put the food in the other. What a day, you don't have to be mad to join our family, but it helps! Tomorrow I think I shall go & hide somewhere! I Joined a slimming class last week so looking forward to seeng if I have lost any weight in the morning. Night night to you all. Hugs xx


It sounds like DD really needs a hug from her mum.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Those look comfy, I only do comfy! I shall look to see if they do them over here.


They'll ship. Have to check how much that would cost.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I like those, very much, thought Crocs only did the plastic shoes!!Not cheap though, are they?!


Not cheap, but they last. (Although the dyes on the canvas do fade)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That also sounds very good!! Did I tell you last time that 2 x steaks, chips, peas, mushrooms, tomato and a bottle of good wine is £16.99 on Tuesdays?!! Very nice it was too!!! Harrow-on-the-Hill is a nice little town, lots of lovely shops, will probably visit again one day!! The weather was lovely too, very sunny and bright!!


We'll have to have that on a Tuesday


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am off to get a shower and go visit the attorney again.
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful day!
> 
> ...


I hope you hear good news from the attorney.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That is what is wrong with both my ankles the left one has alot going on because when I broke it nobody believed me and so it was never casted and it was way to swollen by the time I went and the x-ray didn't show anything took it forever to heal because I kept walking on it.....a couple years later it still bothered me and the dr. took another x-ray and the fracture showed was still not completly healed.


Wow, can anything be done now to make you feel better.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

This is the first time in a long time that I actually caught up to my last post. 
And now I have to go.
Thank you for the birthday wishes.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> This is the first time in a long time that I actually caught up to my last post.
> And now I have to go.
> Thank you for the birthday wishes.
> Have a good day everyone.


Have a good birthday!! I have the sniffles today and the sinuses are all plugged up--I bought a diffuser and will get it going with some oils to see if that will break it up.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, just had a read through. I've been at DDs today as eldest GS was poorly. He did make a recovery & kept asking for slices of toast! My youngest DD has had a horrible day which obviously I've been caught up with. She had a call from the hospital to go up on Thursday for a Diabetic maternity clinic, she hadn't been told she had it! She was so upset because she had it when she was having Oscar. I calmed her down over the phone. Then she got a call from her GP to tell her her Hyroid was going crazy, another cry down the phone! Then her tooth broke, when she told me that all I could do was laugh! I sent her off to the dentist when I got back & said I would give Oscar something easy for his supper. I turned on one of her ovens & put the food in the other. What a day, you don't have to be mad to join our family, but it helps! Tomorrow I think I shall go & hide somewhere! I Joined a slimming class last week so looking forward to seeng if I have lost any weight in the morning. Night night to you all. Hugs xx


Oh dear, your poor DD, so glad she has you to comfort/re-assure and laugh at her!! :lol: Hope she gets over this little bad news patch soon. What club did you join, and I have to say, Good for you! It takes courage but you will meet like souls who will encourage you and I am always here to do that as well, I wish you every success, planning ahead is the key!! xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, your poor DD, so glad she has you to comfort/re-assure and laugh at her!! :lol: Hope she gets over this little bad news patch soon. What club did you join, and I have to say, Good for you! It takes courage but you will meet like souls who will encourage you and I am always here to do that as well, I wish you every success, planning ahead is the key!! xxxxxxx


From me too and small plates xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Wow that is alot of food and wine for that price hold the peas please..... :roll:


....and they give you a _lot_ of peas! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Londy, I love the pattern you put under your post, could I possibly have a copy of the pattern; please?


On it's way....shhhhhhhh!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ....and they give you a _lot_ of peas! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yuk! I dont like peas and of course l dont eat steak. Chips and wine sounds good :shock:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yuk! I dont like peas and of course l dont eat steak. Chips and wine sounds good :shock:


Wow, you're a cheap date! Can I have your steak then? You can keep the peas, I have enough already!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR MAV
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU XXXXXXXXXXXX
> ...


Haha, she's not up yet!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey, which is just what my garden needs. Bought a lot of bedding plants and veggies yesterday and we managed to get them all planted.
> 
> Had a lovely time with the coven yesterday although the service at the restaurant leaved a lot to be desired!!
> 
> ...


How strange you are at the dentist today too! I hope you fare better that I did!! :evil:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We'll have to have that on a Tuesday


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have a good birthday!! I have the sniffles today and the sinuses are all plugged up--I bought a diffuser and will get it going with some oils to see if that will break it up.


Oh dear, feel better soon sweetie! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wow, you're a cheap date! Can I have your steak then? You can keep the peas, I have enough already!!!


Of course xx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning ladies, slept well last night. Still feel tired, but better. I finally got caught up with all the news, but I can't remember it all. So I will start from scratch. DGS was here and emptied the rest of th stuff from our van. Much appreciated as the stuff was heavy. Tvs up and going, yea. Now to clean and put stuff away.

Nitzi Have a wonderful birthday dear girl. Hope your day is full of sunshine for you.

GS hope you find the type of flower you are looking for and just enjoy a day out and about. Feel kinda sorry for that fool lady at your over 60s. She must not have much of a life to carry on as she does.

Purple enjoy your day. Sounds as if you have many things to do before your surgery to help organize Mr. P. Hope it doesn't rain so you can pick up your grandchild after school.

Londy I am also goingto look into the crocks. I have several pairs of their sandals and like them alot.I like peas and steak so can I join you and Nitzi for dinner, lol I also love the scarf pattern you showed. I would love to make it.

Binky congrats to Jess and all on the birth of Troy. Hope the swelling goes down in your feet for you.It is miserable when you can't find comfortble shoes because our feet are swollen. Hope the attorney visit went well.Love the colors of your new yarn also.

Rookie sounds like you and DSIL had a fab time at the fiber festival. I would have loved some of those classes.Looking forward to our palooza classes. I still need to make reservations at the hotel and call you re. food I need to bring. Will try to call you next week after I get caught up with myself.

Pam sounds like your weather is finally getting nice outside so you can begin your morning walks. Loved your pictures, you look so young and vibrant. Pretty lady you are.

Chrissy hope your DD is doing better today. You certinly have lots going on all the time dear. Never a dull moment so to speak. Life is never boring. Hope you are continuing to feel better.

Lifeline, hope work settles into a nice routine for you and please take the time you need to rest when you need to. I worry you over do and then your health suffers. Want you hale and hearty.

Saxy beautiful pictures of you and Little Freddie. He is adorable and you look so happy holding him. May he have a happy life.

Linky hope all is well with you dear?????

Jolly Hope the door situation has worked itself out.Enjoy your knitting.

Jynx hope you fared well with all the storms that hit around you.

Well I am off to get my rear in gear as they say. Hugs to all. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> *************IMPORTANT*******************
> 
> Happy birthday Nitz. Have a great one, What are your plans? Have a great day. xxxxx


And a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY from me, too, Mav! I hope your birthday is as wonderful as you are, my dear friend. Love you lots! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am ET and 8'C (46'F). I was outside without a coat to drag out the garbage bins and it was warm. I like this weather. Warm, not too hot.


That is the perfect weather - warm, not too hot. We've had very pleasant weather lately, although we are getting a little rain for a few days but we need it to keep the flowers growing!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have a good birthday!! I have the sniffles today and the sinuses are all plugged up--I bought a diffuser and will get it going with some oils to see if that will break it up.


I hope you feel better soon, Jeanette! Healing hugs coming your way!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies, slept well last night. Still feel tired, but better. I finally got caught up with all the news, but I can't remember it all. So I will start from scratch. DGS was here and emptied the rest of th stuff from our van. Much appreciated as the stuff was heavy. Tvs up and going, yea. Now to clean and put stuff away.
> 
> Pam sounds like your weather is finally getting nice outside so you can begin your morning walks. Loved your pictures, you look so young and vibrant. Pretty lady you are.
> 
> Well I am off to get my rear in gear as they say. Hugs to all. Purly


Thank you, Purly! Yes, our weather is mostly getting nicer with a few random days of off and on showers to keep things moist. I'm looking forward to getting back to regular walks, but it's a struggle motivating myself! 

Love to you all! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Back from the dentist, just had a check up and clean. Having a cuppa and a sit for half an hour before l go to collect LM. 


Hope all you who are poorly or tired feel better soon.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> My plans? Go to work, come home and knit. Sounds good to me


Happy birthday Nitzy. I hope you have a wonderful day Whatever you do. Hugs :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> It sounds like DD really needs a hug from her mum.


I gave her one don't worry. She's feeling better today, she has appt tomorrow then her scan on Friday. little Oscar is so looking forward to seeing 'Squiglet' in mummy's fat belly! That's what he told me!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Nitzi, hope you have a great day!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, your poor DD, so glad she has you to comfort/re-assure and laugh at her!! :lol: Hope she gets over this little bad news patch soon. What club did you join, and I have to say, Good for you! It takes courage but you will meet like souls who will encourage you and I am always here to do that as well, I wish you every success, planning ahead is the key!! xxxxxxx


Thanks for the encouragement! I've gone to Slimming World, lost 4lb this week, won't tell you how many stones I have to loose! My eldest DD came with me, it was good spending time with her too. Kaz is feeling more positive today, she had such a terrible pregnancy throughout & when she had Oscar they weren't going to have anymore. Hopefully this time will be much better. As long as she & the baby are ok at the end that all we can wish


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Wow, can anything be done now to make you feel better.


well we haven't found a solution that works yet so I just try to put them up and it usually works and it has been about 16 years ago since I broke the left ankle, it probably wouldn't hurt if I could lose some of this weight :shock: :roll:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Happy birthday Nitzy.

Funny thing was, as I was parking the car at home I was thinking we were due a birthday, got in, MM gave me a coffee, I looked on here and there was Susan's message about Nitzy's birthday :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thanks for the encouragement! I've gone to Slimming World, lost 4lb this week, won't tell you how many stones I have to loose! My eldest DD came with me, it was good spending time with her too. Kaz is feeling more positive today, she had such a terrible pregnancy throughout & when she had Oscar they weren't going to have anymore. Hopefully this time will be much better. As long as she & the baby are ok at the end that all we can wish


That's brilliant, what a good start!! Keep it up love, it will be worth it and hopefully, lessen your back pain!! xxxx :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thanks for the encouragement! I've gone to Slimming World, lost 4lb this week, won't tell you how many stones I have to loose! My eldest DD came with me, it was good spending time with her too. Kaz is feeling more positive today, she had such a terrible pregnancy throughout & when she had Oscar they weren't going to have anymore. Hopefully this time will be much better. As long as she & the baby are ok at the end that all we can wish


Well done you on losing those pounds, it's a great start :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Happy birthday Nitzy.
> 
> Funny thing was, as I was parking the car at home I was thinking we were due a birthday, got in, MM gave me a coffee, I looked on here and there was Susan's message about Nitzy's birthday :thumbup:


I did that yesterday we all think alike don't we.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I did that yesterday we all think alike don't we.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thanks for the encouragement! I've gone to Slimming World, lost 4lb this week, won't tell you how many stones I have to loose! My eldest DD came with me, it was good spending time with her too. Kaz is feeling more positive today, she had such a terrible pregnancy throughout & when she had Oscar they weren't going to have anymore. Hopefully this time will be much better. As long as she & the baby are ok at the end that all we can wish


Congratulations that is a great start! and I hope your DD has a better pregnancy this time around!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Well done you on losing those pounds, it's a great start :thumbup:


Ditto from me, Chrissy!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have to go and pu my Dad he has to have a new engine put in his car and is dropping it off today!

Hope you all are having a wonderful day!

Love and Hugs
Binky


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Night night jolly, sleep tight.


At my meeting I met a fellow who said he could put in my door. Got up early since he said he would call me but no call!!! Must be my breath I use deodorant! I'm so frustrated...next I'm going to the lst the store gave me. Must be someone looking for work. I was so preoccupied I forgot today was garbage pick up day and mine was full. I put in big plastic bags and the can holds about 5 ...so I ran out at 10:30 to put it to the road thinking they usually come around 9 but I hadn't heard them. So glad they were late today and came after 11. Met my friend for Chinese dinner and am making motifs for a Bsby sweater..I'm side lining the aweful pattern I was struggling with. My stress level is 9 1/2 over the door, falling, and such. I'm feeling like a lost soul on an island for no reason. Just riding it out.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I am off up to London with Jill shortly but just thought I would give you a taste of what we'll be doing next week. It's Flora day in Cornwall and we will be watching, not dancing but it's a really fun day!! Have a good one everybody, catch you all later! xxxxx
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/travel/video/2010/may/20/spring-helston-flora-dance


This was lovely! I'm so glad you shared it. I enjoyed the outfits especially.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I haven't been on much but this is the first time I have had my computer for over a week (no comment!!!!!)
> 
> Had a lovely meeting with the KnitWIts yesterday, we ended up learning how to make little boxes. I'll post a photo later.
> 
> ...


I've missed that you will be incapacitated. Sorry. Hope you will be well soon. A swim sounded delightful as does the garden center and meeting friends. Enjoy!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'll stick to my Croc shoes, and not those awful Croc beach shoes. I love the cushy bottoms on the Croc shoes. I swear they let me walk farther.
> 
> These are favourites at the moment.
> http://www.crocs.ca/womens-walu-boat-shoe/200482,en_CA,pd.html?cid=26P&cgid=women-footwear#start=3


Ooo...I like the yellow and green. Look comfy. 
I'm working on the small motifs for the sweater. Look pretty even if I'm doing them wrong. The dc2tog on you tube is what I'm trying to do. I'm going to do the 12 month size just to give me time. It's for my mom's doctor's grand Baby. I hope his gram isn't an expert crocheter. The main sweater is knitted which I'm better at than following crochet directions.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> At my meeting I met a fellow who said he could put in my door. Got up early since he said he would call me but no call!!! Must be my breath I use deodorant! I'm so frustrated...next I'm going to the lst the store gave me. Must be someone looking for work. I was so preoccupied I forgot today was garbage pick up day and mine was full. I put in big plastic bags and the can holds about 5 ...so I ran out at 10:30 to put it to the road thinking they usually come around 9 but I hadn't heard them. So glad they were late today and came after 11. Met my friend for Chinese dinner and am making motifs for a Bsby sweater..I'm side lining the aweful pattern I was struggling with. My stress level is 9 1/2 over the door, falling, and such. I'm feeling like a lost soul on an island for no reason. Just riding it out.


Don't feel lost Polly, we are all here for you. Sending you hugs xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off for a day out with a WI friend to hunt down some craft shops. Then school pick up again. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls how are you all? I have some sad news. Jerry the hamster died yesterday, GS1 found him. Everyone is upset in their house. They buried him with the rest of the animals. 

Dont think (i hope) that I'm doing much today. I have a busy few days coming up. Yesterday was one of my frustrating days when My mouth and everything works on its own...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> At my meeting I met a fellow who said he could put in my door. Got up early since he said he would call me but no call!!! Must be my breath I use deodorant! I'm so frustrated...next I'm going to the lst the store gave me. Must be someone looking for work. I was so preoccupied I forgot today was garbage pick up day and mine was full. I put in big plastic bags and the can holds about 5 ...so I ran out at 10:30 to put it to the road thinking they usually come around 9 but I hadn't heard them. So glad they were late today and came after 11. Met my friend for Chinese dinner and am making motifs for a Bsby sweater..I'm side lining the aweful pattern I was struggling with. My stress level is 9 1/2 over the door, falling, and such. I'm feeling like a lost soul on an island for no reason. Just riding it out.


Deep breaths, Polly, all will be well! So glad you got rid of your garbage, sounds like a lucky start to the day!! This door *will* get sorted, sooner rather than later, I hope!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> This was lovely! I'm so glad you shared it. I enjoyed the outfits especially.


Glad you liked it Polly! It makes me smile at some of the larger ladies who will insist on wearing strapless dresses when they are virtually trotting round the town for a couple of hours, do they not try out the effect in front of the mirror first?!! Meow!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Ooo...I like the yellow and green. Look comfy.
> I'm working on the small motifs for the sweater. Look pretty even if I'm doing them wrong. The dc2tog on you tube is what I'm trying to do. I'm going to do the 12 month size just to give me time. It's for my mom's doctor's grand Baby. I hope his gram isn't an expert crocheter. The main sweater is knitted which I'm better at than following crochet directions.


You do better than me, I can't crochet at all!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Off for a day out with a WI friend to hunt down some craft shops. Then school pick up again. Xx


Have fun! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls how are you all? I have some sad news. Jerry the hamster died yesterday, GS1 found him. Everyone is upset in their house. They buried him with the rest of the animals.
> 
> Dont think (i hope) that I'm doing much today. I have a busy few days coming up. Yesterday was one of my frustrating days when My mouth and everything works on its own...


Hope today is better for you dear and my condolences to the family on the departure of Jerry


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thanks for the encouragement! I've gone to Slimming World, lost 4lb this week, won't tell you how many stones I have to loose! My eldest DD came with me, it was good spending time with her too. Kaz is feeling more positive today, she had such a terrible pregnancy throughout & when she had Oscar they weren't going to have anymore. Hopefully this time will be much better. As long as she & the baby are ok at the end that all we can wish


Well done on the weight loss. Im proud of you.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> That's brilliant, what a good start!! Keep it up love, it will be worth it and hopefully, lessen your back pain!! xxxx :thumbup:


That's what I'm hoping for!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> At my meeting I met a fellow who said he could put in my door. Got up early since he said he would call me but no call!!! Must be my breath I use deodorant! I'm so frustrated...next I'm going to the lst the store gave me. Must be someone looking for work. I was so preoccupied I forgot today was garbage pick up day and mine was full. I put in big plastic bags and the can holds about 5 ...so I ran out at 10:30 to put it to the road thinking they usually come around 9 but I hadn't heard them. So glad they were late today and came after 11. Met my friend for Chinese dinner and am making motifs for a Bsby sweater..I'm side lining the aweful pattern I was struggling with. My stress level is 9 1/2 over the door, falling, and such. I'm feeling like a lost soul on an island for no reason. Just riding it out.


Deep breaths jolly...in out, in out.....


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:32 am ET and 6'C (43'F).
Mum and DD had Chinese takeaway for me last night with all my favourites, including something called "Happy Family". It has everything in it.
DD made me a chenille crocheted blanket, in natural colours. It's nice and warm.
Mum got me 3 boxes of Easter Chocolates for my birthday. (What do you do with 3 boxes of chocolates? I gave one to DD. Can you freeze filled chocolates? I know you can freeze solid chocolates.
Then we went for Dairy Queen blizzards.
It was a good day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Where did the time go?
I need to leave.
I'll try to catch up later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:32 am ET and 6'C (43'F).
> Mum and DD had Chinese takeaway for me last night with all my favourites, including something called "Happy Family". It has everything in it.
> DD made me a chenille crocheted blanket, in natural colours. It's nice and warm.
> Mum got me 3 boxes of Easter Chocolates for my birthday. (What do you do with 3 boxes of chocolates? I gave one to DD. Can you freeze filled chocolates? I know you can freeze solid chocolates.
> ...


That would make my birthday too!! I think you can freeze the chocolates or at least keep them in the refrigerator. Now I have a taste for a Butterfinger Blizzard!! Glad you enjoyed your day.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning girls. Getting my legs under me again. Dialysis dy for DH. I will start putting stuff away. Going to roast some fresh beets in the oven. I love fresh beets. Thinking I may try th DASH diet to help with my RA. Need to find out more about it though. Will be doing that today. Nothing else going on. Weather here is rainey and cool.

GS sorry to hear about Jerry the Rabbit.Do you think the family will replace him??? Yes, try to relax today so you will have alot of energy for next week when you will be so busy.

Londy hope you had a fun time at the faire, with all the heavy set ladies wearing strapless dresses and dancing around the town. It must have been a site to behold. lol Do love your new hair cut.

Purple know you must be busy getting everything prepared for your recovery period after your surgery. How long do they think you will be in hospital and do you go to a rehab center then or go to your home???

Nitzi sounds like you had a wonderful birthday. I have frozen filled chocolates in the freezer with no problems. The blizzards sound the perfect ending to a great day.

Rookie hop on down to Dairy Queen today and get your fix on a Butterfinger Blizzard. My DH loves their tropical one.

Jolly sorry to hear you are feeling blue. Things will work out for you and the door eventually. Try not to stress over it. Have some fun and good times with your friends. Smiles and laughter always brighten my day.

Binky maybe those crocs shoe nitzi was talking about might feel good on your feet. It is to bad the doctor was unable to tell you had broken your bone, so they could have stablized it for you, and perhaps wouldn't have the problems you are having now. Thinking of you, hugs sent.

Xiang hope you are feeling better dear. Sorry that another virus has found you though. Hope it goes away very soon. Sounds like you are trying to work on your craft projects.Hope they are goig well. Imagine the twins are growing fast.

I need to be off now and get ready for my day. I am not going to do alot just a little. I told DH after last week and the trip up here I need time to rest and get my feet back under me.Love to all. Purly


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm saddened to see that one of the Stately homes where purple lives has been on fire. It is absolutely gutted. What a shame, They can never replace the item in it.I bet you,ve been there a few times Purple.

Ive had coffee with Marg and a good laugh. We are going to the local community hall on Saturday as there is a craft fayre on. 

Tomorrow is U3a and stroke clinic, (only 2 more to go) and we are sleeping out on Saturday and the boys DIL and DH and me are going to an NT on Sunday. 

I'm being intermittane now becaus eIm cooking yorkshire puddings


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm saddened to see that one of the Stately homes where purple lives has been on fire. It is absolutely gutted. What a shame, They can never replace the item in it.I bet you,ve been there a few times Purple.
> 
> Ive had coffee with Marg and a good laugh. We are going to the local community hall on Saturday as there is a craft fayre on.
> 
> ...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

What have you bought?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:32 am ET and 6'C (43'F).
> Mum and DD had Chinese takeaway for me last night with all my favourites, including something called "Happy Family". It has everything in it.
> DD made me a chenille crocheted blanket, in natural colours. It's nice and warm.
> Mum got me 3 boxes of Easter Chocolates for my birthday. (What do you do with 3 boxes of chocolates? I gave one to DD. Can you freeze filled chocolates? I know you can freeze solid chocolates.
> ...


What a wonderful celebration for you!  xxxooo


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Purple hope the fire of a stately home by yours is not totl loss and that some of the treasures were ale to be saved. What did you buy at the craft fair???

GS what a wonderful weekend for you and DH. Please throw me one of your gorgeous Yorkshire puddings. I am going too try to find the higher pans for Yorkshire puddings here. Muffin tins just don't work as well.

Back from taking DH to dialysis. It is rainey and the temp is dropping to I believe 39 degrees F with a very chilly wind. Have just turned up the heat.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I heard that some of them had been taken to the local primary school. So sad, have never been there but it was on the list. Never mind, our membership fees will help put it all back together again! Hope they were insured too!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Purple hope the fire of a stately home by yours is not totl loss and that some of the treasures were ale to be saved. What did you buy at the craft fair???
> 
> GS what a wonderful weekend for you and DH. Please throw me one of your gorgeous Yorkshire puddings. I am going too try to find the higher pans for Yorkshire puddings here. Muffin tins just don't work as well.
> 
> Back from taking DH to dialysis. It is rainey and the temp is dropping to I believe 39 degrees F with a very chilly wind. Have just turned up the heat.


Oh bless you, I bet you two are feeling the chill after leaving Florida? back for good before too long and never be cold again!!! xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I truly hope that they can save the stately home.

Hope you all are having a wonderful day!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I truly hope that they can save the stately home.
> 
> Hope you all are having a wonderful day!
> 
> ...


Right back at you, lovely lady!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Where did the time go?
> I need to leave.
> I'll try to catch up later.


Have a good day, pleased your birthday went well. X


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi ladies! All is good here. Weather is so, so today, but no rain.  Off to have coffee with a friend in a few minutes. Love you all! Have a wonderful day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:32 am ET and 6'C (43'F).
> Mum and DD had Chinese takeaway for me last night with all my favourites, including something called "Happy Family". It has everything in it.
> DD made me a chenille crocheted blanket, in natural colours. It's nice and warm.
> Mum got me 3 boxes of Easter Chocolates for my birthday. (What do you do with 3 boxes of chocolates? I gave one to DD. Can you freeze filled chocolates? I know you can freeze solid chocolates.
> ...


Sounds like you had a lovely day.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Feeling soooooooooo tired, ready for the weekend.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Feeling soooooooooo tired, ready for the weekend.....


Sending hou lots of hugs. Have a glass of wine and an early night. Xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's what I bought today. ..


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's what I bought today. ..


lovely variety, and purplish also, theres a suprise haha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm sticking my chest out and boasting...GS1 showed us a game on the computor that he had made upat college it was just a simple game but everyone crawls before they walk. The graphics were very good and there was a lot going on. DS and me were so proud. He'd been to the Teesside university with some other students yesterday also just to see what their course would be if he gets his A levels next year. He was well impressed. They are growing so quickly.Thats my boasting over.! sorry!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm sticking my chest out and boasting...GS1 showed us a game on the computor that he had made upat college it was just a simple game but everyone crawls before they walk. The graphics were very good and there was a lot going on. DS and me were so proud. He'd been to the Teesside university with some other students yesterday also just to see what their course would be if he gets his A levels next year. He was well impressed. They are growing so quickly.Thats my boasting over.! sorry!


You boast away, that's part of being a grndma and very well done gs1. X


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Feeling soooooooooo tired, ready for the weekend.....


I wouldn't wish your life away love but will be so pleased for you when you can retire!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's what I bought today. ..


Pretties!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm sticking my chest out and boasting...GS1 showed us a game on the computor that he had made upat college it was just a simple game but everyone crawls before they walk. The graphics were very good and there was a lot going on. DS and me were so proud. He'd been to the Teesside university with some other students yesterday also just to see what their course would be if he gets his A levels next year. He was well impressed. They are growing so quickly.Thats my boasting over.! sorry!


Good lad, that's a great achievement and, as you say, you got to start somewhere!! Hugs from all his knitty great-aunts!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sending hou lots of hugs. Have a glass of wine and an early night. Xxxxx


From me, too, Rebecca! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm off to watch emmerdale. nite


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lovely variety, and purplish also, theres a suprise haha


Yes, what a surprise but well done on the goodies!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You boast away, that's part of being a grndma and very well done gs1. X


I agree - boast away! Well done, GS1! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I wouldn't wish your life away love but will be so pleased for you when you can retire!!! xxxxxxx


Me, too!!! My younger sister is retiring today!!! Yay for her!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I wouldn't wish your life away love but will be so pleased for you when you can retire!!! xxxxxxx


Aww thanks :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good lad, that's a great achievement and, as you say, you got to start somewhere!! Hugs from all his knitty great-aunts!! xxxx


Agreeing with Londy. Xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's what I bought today. ..


Lovely :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to bed as we are off to see some bluebells tomorfow.

7Here's afew more dorset buttons iI've been making..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Off to bed as we are off to see some bluebells tomorfow.
> 
> 7Here's afew more dorset buttons iI've been making..


Those look great. I so admire your clevernes!  xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Those look great. I so admire your clevernes!  xxxooo


Thanks Pam, they really are auite easy. Luv znd hugs xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Pam, they really are auite easy. Luv znd hugs xx


And love and hugs back to you and Mr P. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls, its 8am and this time of the day is alien to me.Im off to U3a this morning, then on to a bacon and egg bun and then off to the stroke clinic. Ive just worked out that I wont get another lie in until Tuesday.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Off to bed as we are off to see some bluebells tomorfow.
> 
> 7Here's afew more dorset buttons iI've been making..


Wonderful. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, its 8am and this time of the day is alien to me.Im off to U3a this morning, then on to a bacon and egg bun and then off to the stroke clinic. Ive just worked out that I wont get another lie in until Tuesday.


Just to make you jealous I'm having a cup of coffee in bed. Heehee. Have a lovely day. Xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too!!! My younger sister is retiring today!!! Yay for her!!!


Really don't know how I ever found time to go to work but then, of course, I wasn't knitting back then and I didn't know you lot!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Off to bed as we are off to see some bluebells tomorfow.
> 
> 7Here's afew more dorset buttons iI've been making..


They are lovely and must keeping your fingers busy and therefore stopping you stressing - I hope!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Coffee in the kitchen today as there is a very nice man putting up my vertical blind in the lounge!! He's like me, a bit of a chatterbox but I just want him to get one with it!!
Got a new phone yesterday, wanted an old fashioned one with buttons but they don't do them on contract any more so a Smart Phone it is! Trouble is, my old SIM won't fit and if I use the one they sent, it gives me a new number that I really don't want. Waiting for the phone company to call me back.......zzzzzzzz!!!
Have a good one everybody, catch you later!! xxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am ET and 7'C (46'F). Possibility of showers this morning and there is dark cloud to the north of me.
Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Coffee in the kitchen today as there is a very nice man putting up my vertical blind in the lounge!! He's like me, a bit of a chatterbox but I just want him to get one with it!!
> Got a new phone yesterday, wanted an old fashioned one with buttons but they don't do them on contract any more so a Smart Phone it is! Trouble is, my old SIM won't fit and if I use the one they sent, it gives me a new number that I really don't want. Waiting for the phone company to call me back.......zzzzzzzz!!!
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later!! xxxxxxx


That's one of the jobs that I do here. Setting up new smartphones when our people's contracts get renewed. Changing the phone number to the new SIM card can take anywhere from 15 minutes to 3 hours. And I don't know why the difference. I like the new MultiSim that they are sending out lately. You just pop out the SIM that is the right size for the phone. Why can't the phone companies all use the same size SIM???
I'm sure your blinds will be up soon.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am ET and 7'C (46'F). Possibility of showers this morning and there is dark cloud to the north of me.
> Happy Friday everyone.


Good morningNitzi, how are you today? Xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Really don't know how I ever found time to go to work but then, of course, I wasn't knitting back then and I didn't know you lot!!! xxx


My work really interferes with my knitting. :hunf:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Off to bed as we are off to see some bluebells tomorfow.
> 
> 7Here's afew more dorset buttons iI've been making..


Very nice. Now you'll never not have a matching button.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm sticking my chest out and boasting...GS1 showed us a game on the computor that he had made upat college it was just a simple game but everyone crawls before they walk. The graphics were very good and there was a lot going on. DS and me were so proud. He'd been to the Teesside university with some other students yesterday also just to see what their course would be if he gets his A levels next year. He was well impressed. They are growing so quickly.Thats my boasting over.! sorry!


Good for GS1. Is he considering a career in computers?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's what I bought today. ..


I like those little "hanks". Are they samples? What are they going to become?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Feeling soooooooooo tired, ready for the weekend.....


I hear you sister. I SO look forward to the weekend.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Purple hope the fire of a stately home by yours is not totl loss and that some of the treasures were ale to be saved. What did you buy at the craft fair???
> 
> GS what a wonderful weekend for you and DH. Please throw me one of your gorgeous Yorkshire puddings. I am going too try to find the higher pans for Yorkshire puddings here. Muffin tins just don't work as well.
> 
> Back from taking DH to dialysis. It is rainey and the temp is dropping to I believe 39 degrees F with a very chilly wind. Have just turned up the heat.


I hope you get some warmer weather soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls. Getting my legs under me again. Dialysis dy for DH. I will start putting stuff away. Going to roast some fresh beets in the oven. I love fresh beets. Thinking I may try th DASH diet to help with my RA. Need to find out more about it though. Will be doing that today. Nothing else going on. Weather here is rainey and cool.
> 
> GS sorry to hear about Jerry the Rabbit.Do you think the family will replace him??? Yes, try to relax today so you will have alot of energy for next week when you will be so busy.
> 
> ...


With luck you'll only have to make that trip once more.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am ET and 7'C (46'F). Possibility of showers this morning and there is dark cloud to the north of me.
> Happy Friday everyone.


Happy Friday to you too dear, I bet you are looking forward to the weekend!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That's one of the jobs that I do here. Setting up new smartphones when our people's contracts get renewed. Changing the phone number to the new SIM card can take anywhere from 15 minutes to 3 hours. And I don't know why the difference. I like the new MultiSim that they are sending out lately. You just pop out the SIM that is the right size for the phone. Why can't the phone companies all use the same size SIM???
> I'm sure your blinds will be up soon.


My old phone is VERY old and had a fixed, large SIM card. Apparently, the changeover to my old number is in hand but because of our Bank Holiday weekend (???) it may take up to*5 days!*!!! Not sure that I want to keep the phone anyway but I would have liked to play with it a bit! :lol: :lol: :lol: The blind bracket is up but the slats are 5" too long and cannot be just cut because they have weights in the ends. I now have to go to to my sewing room and shorten 30 slats!! :shock: :roll: :evil: Hey ho!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My work really interferes with my knitting. :hunf:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone. The sun is shining and it may warm up to 70sometime this weekend. Whoopy do.Heat is still on. Cherry tree in front yard has buds on it, but they are very slow in developing. Usually they just pop out overnite. Going out to lunch today with oldest DGS and DH. Might stop at the lys, but think it might be tomorrow after I drop DH at dialysis. I haven't picked up my needles since Florida. Don't know why I need to get more yarn. hahaha Its an addiction we all share.

GS tell DGS1 we all send our congratulations on a job well done. You have a busy day and weekend ahead of you. You will need Tuesday as a sleep in day. 

Purple love the purple yarn you bought. What are you going to make with the large clear plastic bracelets???? Love your buttons.

Londy so sorry you have to adjust the blind to fit your window. This will keep you out of trouble for a little while. All the trouble getting it home and now this. At least it will be done.

NitziDid you pickup your grey yarn the other nite after work. Are you starting a new project????I am with you on this driving back and forth to Fl and Pa. If we have to do it again, we will fly and rent a car for use in Pa., unless we keep our jeep for a little longer.

Pam have a nice time out with your friend. Glad all is going well for you. How does your son like his new job???Can Mr. Dad fix his car??? Hope so.

Lifeline sorry you are so fatigued. Can the doctor not give you shots of B12 to help with your fatigue???? Perhaps a new job where you are not so physically stressed. I worry about you dear. Try to get lots of rest this weekend.

Chrissy how are you and the family doing???Is your pain more under control???Hope so/

Saxy hope you are enjoying your new DGS.

Binky has the lawyer any news for you. Stay strong dear.
I may try to figure out the tunsian stitch today if I have time.Found a nice dishcloth pattern to make with the simple stitch. I really like the look of it.

Jolly hope things are good for you dear.

Xiang hope all is getting better for you Judi.Thinking of you.

I need to get my day started, Try to get back later.Wishing everyone a glorious day. Purlyxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Londy so sorry you have to adjust the blind to fit your window. This will keep you out of trouble for a little while. All the trouble getting it home and now this. At least it will be done.
> 
> Hi Purly, hope you will have the time and peace to pick up your knitting, it will do you good!
> The blind is shortened!! I cheated and used double-sided tape, it seems to have worked ok and was much quicker than sewing! It looks good and will stop us being dazzled when the sun starts going down! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Just found out that my niece is having another baby in October! This will be her second one.


more babies! Yeah!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yay! Someone make a list for me, I've lost track!!


So have I, and half of them are mine!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That's the same way we get stuff in and out. Our doors aren't standard size. That would be too easy. I hope you get a WORKING washing machine soon.


That would be nice. The Bosch works - I've seen it in action; but it is still out in the landrover!. The old one is still in the middle of the kitchen. DH is 'waiting for someone to come and help him move them', but he hasn't been here during the day since Monday when we bought the new one!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well Jess is an Aunt again little Troy has arrived early this morning 6lbs. 7oz and 20 inches long and he is a cutie!


congratulations to everybody. Of course he's a cutie!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR MAV
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU XXXXXXXXXXXX
> ...


Nitzi I am so sorry to have missed your birthday. I did think of you but haven't been able to get on here since Monday.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just to make you jealous I'm having a cup of coffee in bed. Heehee. Have a lovely day. Xxx


I got up and was out the door at 6 a.m. for a walk. It was a lovely morning for it. I have to quit making excuses and get out there and do my walk more regularly. It feels so good when I've been and gone!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Really don't know how I ever found time to go to work but then, of course, I wasn't knitting back then and I didn't know you lot!!! xxx


That sounds like me, too. I was knitting but not nearly as much as I am now! And, of course, chatting away with all of you!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Coffee in the kitchen today as there is a very nice man putting up my vertical blind in the lounge!! He's like me, a bit of a chatterbox but I just want him to get one with it!!
> Got a new phone yesterday, wanted an old fashioned one with buttons but they don't do them on contract any more so a Smart Phone it is! Trouble is, my old SIM won't fit and if I use the one they sent, it gives me a new number that I really don't want. Waiting for the phone company to call me back.......zzzzzzzz!!!
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later!! xxxxxxx


So glad you're getting the blind installed and hope your new phone works out for you!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My work really interferes with my knitting. :hunf:


Indeed it does! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> My old phone is VERY old and had a fixed, large SIM card. Apparently, the changeover to my old number is in hand but because of our Bank Holiday weekend (???) it may take up to*5 days!*!!! Not sure that I want to keep the phone anyway but I would have liked to play with it a bit! :lol: :lol: :lol: The blind bracket is up but the slats are 5" too long and cannot be just cut because they have weights in the ends. I now have to go to to my sewing room and shorten 30 slats!! :shock: :roll: :evil: Hey ho!!


Oh, no!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:



> Morning everyone. The sun is shining and it may warm up to 70sometime this weekend. Whoopy do.Heat is still on. Cherry tree in front yard has buds on it, but they are very slow in developing. Usually they just pop out overnite. Going out to lunch today with oldest DGS and DH. Might stop at the lys, but think it might be tomorrow after I drop DH at dialysis. I haven't picked up my needles since Florida. Don't know why I need to get more yarn. hahaha Its an addiction we all share.
> 
> Pam have a nice time out with your friend. Glad all is going well for you. How does your son like his new job???Can Mr. Dad fix his car??? Hope so.
> 
> I need to get my day started, Try to get back later.Wishing everyone a glorious day. Purlyxxx


Hi Purly, Busy day for you. I hope you can get some rest one of these days and pick up your knitting again! 

I did have a nice outing with my friend. DS seems to like his new job, so that's good. May not see him again for a couple of months. Yes, DH is expecting to be able to fix DS's car for him -- he's waiting on parts now. In the meantime, he's going to replace the seals in the rear axle of our Jeep today. Oh, fun!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Londy so sorry you have to adjust the blind to fit your window. This will keep you out of trouble for a little while. All the trouble getting it home and now this. At least it will be done.
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> So have I, and half of them are mine!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm sticking my chest out and boasting...GS1 showed us a game on the computor that he had made upat college it was just a simple game but everyone crawls before they walk. The graphics were very good and there was a lot going on. DS and me were so proud. He'd been to the Teesside university with some other students yesterday also just to see what their course would be if he gets his A levels next year. He was well impressed. They are growing so quickly.Thats my boasting over.! sorry!


Boast away. I can totally understand how proud you must be.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

At last I'm having a sit down. Went to u3a which was boring cos it was the agm. Then had butty and then off to the stroke clinic. I thought next time was my last but she says she wouldnt mind if I did another session at the back end of the year. Theres a couple of confidence issues I may be able to address. I really want to have confidence to drive again and a couple of other things. I personally think this is as far as I go now and I'll never be as I used to be. So what, Im happy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

This was meant to be a catch up with work week. Some hopes. Tuesday I met my lady vets in the mroning; then in the afternoon I had me appointment with the Nephrologist. I was referred to see if they were causing my high blood pressure. Seems there is nothing wrong with my kidneys and my constant tiredness etc is down to the fact that my BP is now dangerously low! But only my GP can stop the tablets. Sometime I have to take a 24 hour BP check.

Then the boys mother took me for coffee at our local lake, only to find they were dredging the lake looking for a dead body! They didn;'t find him, and I enjoyed the coffee!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Wednesday was our RBL St George's Tea, which was nice and relaxing, until one old lady looked into my face and said ' you don't look at all well'
That always cheers you up, doesn't it!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good for GS1. Is he considering a career in computers?


yes.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm sticking my chest out and boasting...GS1 showed us a game on the computor that he had made upat college it was just a simple game but everyone crawls before they walk. The graphics were very good and there was a lot going on. DS and me were so proud. He'd been to the Teesside university with some other students yesterday also just to see what their course would be if he gets his A levels next year. He was well impressed. They are growing so quickly.Thats my boasting over.! sorry!


don't appoligize that is awesome!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's what I bought today. ..


Awesome!! what are the clear sparkly hoops for?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Off to bed as we are off to see some bluebells tomorfow.
> 
> 7Here's afew more dorset buttons iI've been making..


Those are very clever and this answered my question about the hoops!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Saxy..DH also went for walk along the river today and he said that the police were looking for a body. It must be the season for them!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Yesterday was exhausting. We had a committee meeting which lasted from 10.00 to 17.30. Like being back at work. I can';t think that much any more. Then I wanted to catch up on my emails, which took hours. Then DH and I had a row because he wanted me to do something right then, and I wouldn't. Bad day.

Today is cloudy and grey; DH suddenly went out at 10.30 without a word, leaving a hot bath ready and waiting. I thought he must be coming back, but he didn't yet. Men! DS and GS are ready to come over and help but where is DH? He probably forgot all about the bath. Hopefully he is at least working on my car. I miss it.

It is now 1630 and I have achieved nothing except catching up on here.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Yesterday was exhausting. We had a committee meeting which lasted from 10.00 to 17.30. Like being back at work. I can';t think that much any more. Then I wanted to catch up on my emails, which took hours. Then DH and I had a row because he wanted me to do something right then, and I wouldn't. Bad day.
> 
> Today is cloudy and grey; DH suddenly went out at 10.30 without a word, leaving a hot bath ready and waiting. I thought he must be coming back, but he didn't yet. Men! DS and GS are ready to come over and help but where is DH? He probably forgot all about the bath. Hopefully he is at least working on my car. I miss it.
> 
> It is now 1630 and I have achieved nothing except catching up on here.


Thats an achievement in itself :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. The sun is shining and it may warm up to 70sometime this weekend. Whoopy do.Heat is still on. Cherry tree in front yard has buds on it, but they are very slow in developing. Usually they just pop out overnite. Going out to lunch today with oldest DGS and DH. Might stop at the lys, but think it might be tomorrow after I drop DH at dialysis. I haven't picked up my needles since Florida. Don't know why I need to get more yarn. hahaha Its an addiction we all share.
> 
> GS tell DGS1 we all send our congratulations on a job well done. You have a busy day and weekend ahead of you. You will need Tuesday as a sleep in day.
> 
> ...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> So glad you're getting the blind installed and hope your new phone works out for you!!!


Still waiting........!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> At last I'm having a sit down. Went to u3a which was boring cos it was the agm. Then had butty and then off to the stroke clinic. I thought next time was my last but she says she wouldnt mind if I did another session at the back end of the year. Theres a couple of confidence issues I may be able to address. I really want to have confidence to drive again and a couple of other things. I personally think this is as far as I go now and I'll never be as I used to be. So what, Im happy.


That's really good that you're happy dear, you have come such a long way but never say never!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> This was meant to be a catch up with work week. Some hopes. Tuesday I met my lady vets in the mroning; then in the afternoon I had me appointment with the Nephrologist. I was referred to see if they were causing my high blood pressure. Seems there is nothing wrong with my kidneys and my constant tiredness etc is down to the fact that my BP is now dangerously low! But only my GP can stop the tablets. Sometime I have to take a 24 hour BP check.
> 
> Then the boys mother took me for coffee at our local lake, only to find they were dredging the lake looking for a dead body! They didn;'t find him, and I enjoyed the coffee!


Oh dear, I wonder where he is then?!!! Sorry you're still tired, hope someone can get to the bottom of your health problems!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Still waiting........!


Unbelievable!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Wednesday was our RBL St George's Tea, which was nice and relaxing, until one old lady looked into my face and said ' you don't look at all well'
> That always cheers you up, doesn't it!


Reminds me of that old Stanley Holloway song "My word, you do look queer". You wouldn't get away with that these days!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Saxy..DH also went for walk along the river today and he said that the police were looking for a body. It must be the season for them!


Well, if he's not in Worthing and he's not in Saltburn, where the heck IS he?!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Yesterday was exhausting. We had a committee meeting which lasted from 10.00 to 17.30. Like being back at work. I can';t think that much any more. Then I wanted to catch up on my emails, which took hours. Then DH and I had a row because he wanted me to do something right then, and I wouldn't. Bad day.
> 
> Today is cloudy and grey; DH suddenly went out at 10.30 without a word, leaving a hot bath ready and waiting. I thought he must be coming back, but he didn't yet. Men! DS and GS are ready to come over and help but where is DH? He probably forgot all about the bath. Hopefully he is at least working on my car. I miss it.
> 
> It is now 1630 and I have achieved nothing except catching up on here.


Well, that's the most important thing dealt with then!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, if he's not in Worthing and he's not in Saltburn, where the heck IS he?!!!


That's a really good question, and why on earth did he run a bath and then leave?!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, I wonder where he is then?!!! Sorry you're still tired, hope someone can get to the bottom of your health problems!


Me, too, Saxy!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

We are at that time of year were we have only two weeks of school left and I really don't feel like doing it at all...blah....this is not going to go well at all, none of us can focus and they have ECA next week and then finals....I am so overwhelmed at the moment....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's a really good question, and why on earth did he run a bath and then leave?!!!!


Hes going through the menopause  ?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We are at that time of year were we have only two weeks of school left and I really don't feel like doing it at all...blah....this is not going to go well at all, none of us can focus and they have ECA next week and then finals....I am so overwhelmed at the moment....


I really wish we could help you love....We feel so useless.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's a really good question, and why on earth did he run a bath and then leave?!!!!


Oops, I was talk about the dead bodies!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We are at that time of year were we have only two weeks of school left and I really don't feel like doing it at all...blah....this is not going to go well at all, none of us can focus and they have ECA next week and then finals....I am so overwhelmed at the moment....


Try really, really hard to concentrate on the school stuff and may....just maybe....you might be able to shut out some of the other stuff? Easy for me to say but I'm not sure I could do it! Thinking of you love! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, I wonder where he is then?!!! Sorry you're still tired, hope someone can get to the bottom of your health problems!


the man who wasn't in the lake has been missing for a year. the Police had a tip-off, but it was obviously not true.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, if he's not in Worthing and he's not in Saltburn, where the heck IS he?!!!


if you find out, please tell the police so they can stop disturbing the wildlife!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, that's the most important thing dealt with then!!


too right!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's a really good question, and why on earth did he run a bath and then leave?!!!!


DH ran the bath then left. It's the little grey cells - or lack of them!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hes going through the menopause  ?


men do nothing but pause.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I really wish we could help you love....We feel so useless.


Just knowing that you guys are here for me means alot to me


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Try really, really hard to concentrate on the school stuff and may....just maybe....you might be able to shut out some of the other stuff? Easy for me to say but I'm not sure I could do it! Thinking of you love! xxx


I try but looking at some of the stuff my brain just says nope....not going to happen...!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I try but looking at some of the stuff my brain just says nope....not going to happen...!


I know its so hard for you, but the children have to get through these exams....I dont know what to suggest...I wish I could take the worrying and you could take the schooling.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hes going through the menopause  ?


Or something?!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I really wish we could help you love....We feel so useless.


Indeed we do! Sending much love and many, many hugs to you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oops, I was talk about the dead bodies!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


 Oops is right! :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> DH ran the bath then left. It's the little grey cells - or lack of them!


I'm going for the latter!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I know its so hard for you, but the children have to get through these exams....I dont know what to suggest...I wish I could take the worrying and you could take the schooling.


Wouldn't that be great if we could do that for her?!!! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. Sorry I've not been replying much but Mr P is still 'borrowing' my laptop. I have managed to steal it for a few minutes.

Nitzi, the little skeins are silk embroidery thread so I am going to use them on my dorset buttons.

The clear circular rings are actually bag handles and again they will become slightly larger dorset buttons. 

I have decided to take my btrton making stuff and a little crochet into hospital with me as I doubt very much if I will be able to concerntrate on anything much.

Stilll have a few thing to sort out next week, but I am more or les organized. Tomorrow we are off to our local show, lots of stalls selling things like craft and plants and food, also so displays, just home the rain keeps off and then on Monday we do it all over again in DDs village.

Thinking of you all and sending my love and hugs. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Sorry I've not been replying much but Mr P is still 'borrowing' my laptop. I have managed to steal it for a few minutes.
> 
> Nitzi, the little skeins are silk embroidery thread so I am going to use them on my dorset buttons.
> 
> ...


Have a good time tomorrow, DD, the gks and I are going to the Sweeps Festival at Rochester, it's a great day out!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have a good time tomorrow, DD, the gks and I are going to the Sweeps Festival at Rochester, it's a great day out!! xxxx


That sounds like fun. Have a good time xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Sorry I've not been replying much but Mr P is still 'borrowing' my laptop. I have managed to steal it for a few minutes.
> 
> Nitzi, the little skeins are silk embroidery thread so I am going to use them on my dorset buttons.
> 
> ...


That darn Mr. P!!!  Sounds like a good plan for what you take with you to work on in the hospital. How long do they anticipate you need to stay? Enjoy your day at the show tomorrow. Sounds like a lot of fun. Love you lots!  xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That sounds like fun. Have a good time xxx


Sunday, the boys and us are going to a NT. I'll tell you where when I come home, because you never know whos watching :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That darn Mr. P!!!  Sounds like a good plan for what you take with you to work on in the hospital. How long do they anticipate you need to stay? Enjoy your day at the show tomorrow. Sounds like a lot of fun. Love you lots!  xxxooo


I hope to be in only a couple of nights, but it could be longer. Guess I will have to be on my best behaviour. Love you lots too. Say hi to Mr Ric from us xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Sunday, the boys and us are going to a NT. I'll tell you where when I come home, because you never know whos watching :lol:


Sounds like fun


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I hope to be in only a couple of nights, but it could be longer. Guess I will have to be on my best behaviour. Love you lots too. Say hi to Mr Ric from us xxx


That's good that it should be a short stay. Yes, do try to behave yourself if you can!!!  Please tell Mr P hello from us, too. xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well Jess is an Aunt again little Troy has arrived early this morning 6lbs. 7oz and 20 inches long and he is a cutie!


First I read your sad news about your fracture...how aweful that they did not help you right away. Then I read your good news about baby Troy..so happy for you!

I've spent the day at my friend's house while son tried to install two smart tvs. One went well. The other may have a factory defect. Hope they don't need to return it. I've done 5 inches of the Bsby swester. Need to get bills paid. April went by and I'm behind but will catch up now. Then I will knit. 
Hugs to baby.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Wouldn't that be great if we could do that for her?!!! xxxooo


Oh you all are bringing tears to my eyes I love you all so much and am very thankful that I know you all!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Marg and me are going to a craft fayre this morning up the road.There wont be yarn there. People will just be showing their skills. Then later this afternoon we are sleeping out at The family's. 
How are you all today?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We are at that time of year were we have only two weeks of school left and I really don't feel like doing it at all...blah....this is not going to go well at all, none of us can focus and they have ECA next week and then finals....I am so overwhelmed at the moment....


How I've gotten thru is picturing me next year. This will all be a memory, you will have gotten thru it well or not, it will look more like a mole hill than a mountain, some other crap will have begun. It's life! If you can think of an area that needs most attention, put your time there. Eat ice cream. Best advice unsolicited I can give, hope it helps
Since I'm so behind here I don't know what's happening to you but I wish you well, just take one day, hour or minute at a time.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> How I've gotten thru is picturing me next year. This will all be a memory, you will have gotten thru it well or not, it will look more like a mole hill than a mountain, some other crap will have begun. It's life! If you can think of an area that needs most attention, put your time there. Eat ice cream. Best advice unsolicited I can give, hope it helps


Great advice from one who knows,Polly!! x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from cloudy but dry Surrey, which is good as it is the lical fair today. We will go and see what's doing. Maybe buy some plants. Have a good day everyone xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

We have a princess! Kate has finally given birth to her daughter. I hope they call her Elizabeth.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm going for the latter!


When he finally came home he just shrugged his shoulders and said 'I didn't have time so I left it for you'. He could have told me!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all from Suffolk. W are visiting friends for a few days. She is a friend who was born in the same road as me, just a few years ago! We don't meet up very often but when we do it's lovely, we always seem to have lots to talk about. She lives on the edge of a town, it's so quite can only hearing the birds. Going to sit & knit for a while as they have had to pop out, hopefully later we shall go for a ride & hopefully somewhere nice to have a cuppa! 
Hope you all have a great weekend I'll catch up later. Love to you all.xx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a sunny Pa. Don't think it will be chilly today. Hope not. I really need to get to work on our house, but up until today have just felt so fatigued. Will give it a try to at least get a little something accomplished.Diaylsis day for DH. I have got to get to the grocery. With all the cookbooks and the internet, I have no idea what to fix for meals this week. Sad state of affairs.

CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of new Baby Princess for you ladies in the UK. I am excited to learn her name and see a picture of her.

GS have a lovely time at the craft faire with Marg, and enjoy your sleep over with the boys.Know you will enjoy every minute with them.

Saxy hope they get your BP issues under control for you. I am hoping my doctor here can help me with mine.

Londy have a wonderful time at the faire you are going to with your DD and fmily. It must be the time of year in the UK when all the fairs take place. What fun, I would love them.

Purple Is a great idea to take small projects to hospital.Hope you don't have to stay in very long. Enjoy your day out today also.

Chrissy have fun visiting with y our old friend. Hope you get the car ride and that cuppa .

Binky all will work out dear heart. Try to stay strong, we all love you. Just do a day at a time.

Nitzi hope you have a lovely weekend off.

Lifeline hope you get to relax this weekend.

Pam did you go for your early morning walk today????

Jolly wonderful words of wisdom you passed on to Binky.

Linky hope you are continuing to heal and improve.

Rookie hope you are feeling better from your cold. Nasty time to get one.

Jynx hope your recuperating is starting to go well. Thinking of you.

Love to all. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny Pa. Don't think it will be chilly today. Hope not. I really need to get to work on our house, but up until today have just felt so fatigued. Will give it a try to at least get a little something accomplished.Diaylsis day for DH. I have got to get to the grocery. With all the cookbooks and the internet, I have no idea what to fix for meals this week. Sad state of affairs.
> 
> Pam did you go for your early morning walk today????
> 
> Love to all. Purly


I hope you feel better, today, Purly! Wish I could be there to help you out!  Just getting ready to leave for my walk. Having to do a lot of self-talking to get myself out there. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day/afternoon/evening! Love you lots! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Marg and me are going to a craft fayre this morning up the road.There wont be yarn there. People will just be showing their skills. Then later this afternoon we are sleeping out at The family's.
> How are you all today?


Have a fun day and an enjoyable evening with the family!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I hope you feel better, today, Purly! Wish I could be there to help you out!  Just getting ready to leave for my walk. Having to do a lot of self-talking to get myself out there.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day/afternoon/evening! Love you lots! xxxooo


when you have finished self-talking and done your walk please come and Janet-talk. I need a kick up the .....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

My washing machine is now working overtime. I love it especially as it is quieter than the last one. German engineering!

DH and DS are busy in the garden putting in huge concrete slabs to hold up next door's fence. It will be over 6 foot high again when fixed. It has been nice to have it down, it makes the garden so much lighter. Oh well. I hope they manage to put the honeysuckle back. I do love my honeysuckle.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> when you have finished self-talking and done your walk please come and Janet-talk. I need a kick up the .....


Ok. Got my hour walk in. It was lovely and since I go so early nobody around.  So, here's my Janet-talk: Get out there and do it - you'll feel so much better. Doesn't have to be a long walk, but just moving is important. There. Did that help?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We have a princess! Kate has finally given birth to her daughter. I hope they call her Elizabeth.


I thought they were having another boy, Congratulations!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> My washing machine is now working overtime. I love it especially as it is quieter than the last one. German engineering!
> 
> DH and DS are busy in the garden putting in huge concrete slabs to hold up next door's fence. It will be over 6 foot high again when fixed. It has been nice to have it down, it makes the garden so much lighter. Oh well. I hope they manage to put the honeysuckle back. I do love my honeysuckle.


I think you are the only person I have ever heard say that they love honeysuckle while I like the way it smells that stuff gets everywhere!
:shock:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I think you are the only person I have ever heard say that they love honeysuckle while I like the way it smells that stuff gets everywhere!
> :shock:


I love the way it smells but unless it's contained somehow, you're right - it gets everywhere!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We have a princess! Kate has finally given birth to her daughter. I hope they call her Elizabeth.


I hear it's odds on she will be Charlotte!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all from Suffolk. W are visiting friends for a few days. She is a friend who was born in the same road as me, just a few years ago! We don't meet up very often but when we do it's lovely, we always seem to have lots to talk about. She lives on the edge of a town, it's so quite can only hearing the birds. Going to sit & knit for a while as they have had to pop out, hopefully later we shall go for a ride & hopefully somewhere nice to have a cuppa!
> Hope you all have a great weekend I'll catch up later. Love to you all.xx


Have a lovely time, you deserve a break!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Londy have a wonderful time at the faire you are going to with your DD and fmily. It must be the time of year in the UK when all the fairs take place. What fun, I would love them.
> 
> It _is_ the time for fairs here, May has always been celebrated here with semi-pagan fertility rites and suchlike. The Sweeps day came about because May Day was the only day off that the chimney sweeps ever got so they celebrated like mad. Nowadays, this fair is given over to Morris dancing teams, there were 49 dancing in the streets of Rochester today and they were all amazing, mostly older people, dressed in various stages of wildness and varying styles of dance. There were lots of food stalls (we had hog roast rolls!) and a fun fair and live music in various locations round the town, It was a wonderful day but I'm really tired now!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lovely photos Londy, glad you had a good time.

we wrnt to the Surrey Heath show, bought a couple of plants and lots going on, but I only lasted an hour. Hope to do better at my Dds village fair on Monday.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Londy have a wonderful time at the faire you are going to with your DD and fmily. It must be the time of year in the UK when all the fairs take place. What fun, I would love them.
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photos Londy, glad you had a good time.
> 
> we wrnt to the Surrey Heath show, bought a couple of plants and lots going on, but I only lasted an hour. Hope to do better at my Dds village fair on Monday.


I"m glad you went and enjoyed yourself but sorry you weren't able to last long. Gentle and healing hugs to you! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We didn't buy anything at the craft fare. There was a lot of children's knitted jumpers etc. and they were going for a song. It was a very good Faye for loftus community. 

We have been playing a hot wheels game tonight and had some good laughs.we are all tucked up in bed ready to go. Out to an NT in the morning. The boys are saying they aren't going. Grandma is saying we are....watch this space.

I'll do a catch up and then settle down.

I'm so pleased for Kate and William having a daughter. They are such a lovely family....well done.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We have a princess! Kate has finally given birth to her daughter. I hope they call her Elizabeth.


She wasn't on my knitting list :-(


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> She wasn't on my knitting list :-(


You could always put her on it. Good luck with getting your boys yo the NT, l am sure they will enjoy it. Just tell them Grandma knows best. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I"m glad you went and enjoyed yourself but sorry you weren't able to last long. Gentle and healing hugs to you! xxxooo


Just trying to pace myself. My fm is playing up probably cos lm fetting a bit anxious about Friday. Just keep telling myself it will be all over this time next week. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I hear it's odds on she will be Charlotte!!!


I hope there is a Diana in there...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just trying to pace myself. My fm is playing up probably cos lm fetting a bit anxious about Friday. Just keep telling myself it will be all over this time next week. :thumbup:


If it's any help I'd be scared stiff too.......I'm going to tell the dentist on Thursday that my tooth seems ok and that I've got a friend who is braver than me...that's you purple.... :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just trying to pace myself. My fm is playing up probably cos lm fetting a bit anxious about Friday. Just keep telling myself it will be all over this time next week. :thumbup:


That is undoubtedly not helping at all with your FM. And, yes, definitely keep telling yourself it will be over in a week.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just trying to pace myself. My fm is playing up probably cos lm fetting a bit anxious about Friday. Just keep telling myself it will be all over this time next week. :thumbup:


Wish I could be there to give you a hug and let you know that it's going to be okay. Once you're through the rehab, you'll be saying that it's the first time you've been pain free in that knee for a very long time - just have to get through it day by day - and even hour by hour if need be. Sending you lots of love.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just trying to pace myself. My fm is playing up probably cos lm fetting a bit anxious about Friday. Just keep telling myself it will be all over this time next week. :thumbup:


You will be fine you have all of us sending you lots of healing hugs!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

May not get to NT the westher is awful. Pouring down. May have to change plans


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning, lots of rain overnight and the garden smells lovely. Think it's a knitting day today. 

Thank you all for your love and hugs, they sre much sppreciated. Love you all loads xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photos Londy, glad you had a good time.
> 
> we wrnt to the Surrey Heath show, bought a couple of plants and lots going on, but I only lasted an hour. Hope to do better at my Dds village fair on Monday.


Oh bless, that doesn't sound like you, wassup? We walked - or shuffled - for what felt like miles so legs a bit achy this morning but it was worth it! The kids were so good, didn't moan all day and I think Liv would have joined in, given half a chance!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> She wasn't on my knitting list :-(


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just trying to pace myself. My fm is playing up probably cos lm fetting a bit anxious about Friday. Just keep telling myself it will be all over this time next week. :thumbup:


Right, and you will be a whole lot better off for it but understand your stress, breathing exercises for you, methinks!! Have a glass of wine too! Thinking of you dear! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, lots of rain overnight and the garden smells lovely. Think it's a knitting day today.
> 
> Thank you all for your love and hugs, they sre much sppreciated. Love you all loads xxxx


....and we all love you very much too!! Hang in there kid!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all, grey and overcast here in London today! My new phone is up and running but I cannot transfer my contacts from my old phone, because it is so old, lol! Sooooo.... I will be sitting here for the morning putting all my numbers in manually! :roll: Food shopping later then I suppose I must get my little case from the loft to pack ready for Cornwall on Tuesday! Hope the weather brightens up, I was hoping for warmth and sunshine to show Cornwall off to Jill, who hasn't been there before! Have a good one everybody, lots of love! xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I think we may go bowling!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ok. Got my hour walk in. It was lovely and since I go so early nobody around.  So, here's my Janet-talk: Get out there and do it - you'll feel so much better. Doesn't have to be a long walk, but just moving is important. There. Did that help?


Yes. Thanks. I'm off down the shop when I've caught up here.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I think you are the only person I have ever heard say that they love honeysuckle while I like the way it smells that stuff gets everywhere!
> :shock:


It reminds me of my childhood. If we walked up the nearby downs (which are actually hills) a road called Honeysuckle Lane led over the downs. It was well-named. That was of course wild honeysuckle.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> She wasn't on my knitting list :-(


I don't think they would notice! I imagine they have enough clothing to change and chuck every day!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, lots of rain overnight and the garden smells lovely. Think it's a knitting day today.
> 
> Thank you all for your love and hugs, they sre much sppreciated. Love you all loads xxxx


Then here are some more xxxx. It will soon be over, and you'll feel better for it. Love you too.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Lovely sunny day here, but they say it will get chilly again. Trees are starting to have leaves and our large cherry tree is almost ready to open its buds. It is so pretty for a few days when that happens.Not doing much of anything except laundry and putting away some of the stuff we brought up from Florida. Talked on the phone yesterday with my first cousin, it was so great to chat with him, its been years. We have plans to get together a couple times this summer, as he lives 4 hours away from us.Not too much family left from when I was growing up. He is now my only cousin.

Purple have wine and relax as much as possible dear. We all love you and will be holding you close during your procedure and recovery. All will be well.

Londy how long will you be in Cornwall with Jill. Have a great time.

GSsorry the weather did not cooperate for the NT visit, but the boys will probably like bowling better. They are more into action type things I imagine.

Rookie how is your cold coming along. Hope it is better. I will try to call you this week for the food for palozza.

Binky have a relaxing weekend. Know your plate is overloaded at the moment, so you need to take a rest break for yourself. Don;t want you getting ill. Love you.

Pam it takes will power to go for walks, especially when you would rather not, so congrats to you for doing this every day.

Can't wait to see what they name the little Princess.I am going to go start our beef roast in the slow cooker for our dinner today. Will have red potatoes, carrots, onions, pepper,celery and green beans in with it. I roasted fresh beets the other day and will serve them along side. Trying to eat more veggies and fruits and grains and very little red meat.Everyone have a wonderful day. Purly


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Purly, Jill and I are away for 5 nights. I plan to show her some of the places I used to visit a lot when I lived there and meet with a few old friends while we are there. Your dinner sounds delicious, enjoy! We are having pork steaks tonight! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Today has been a complete washout... The weather was so dreadful that there was no waywe could take a chance to go to Cragside. Its about 100 miles away and wide open so we couldnt have walked round in the rain. We decided to go bowling but the alley was full and nothing free until 5ish, so we gave up on that. The boys were very relieved that cragside was out of the question!!! Anyway we settled for a Burger King and it was crap! half of mine fell out of the bun onto the floor.....We left DIL and the boys to go to a computor games shop! and weve come home. Ive put the heating on and THE BLOODY SUN IS SHINING !!!!! I feel quite frustrated, maybe I should knit.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry Susan, you didn't make it to Cragside. It was pouring with rain when we went there, very atmospheric, but I agree it's much better in good weather. I'm sure the boys would enjoy it, they do have nice food in the restaurant!!!

It' sunny here too, but rather windy which wil not help the people putting up the marques for my DDs village fair tomorrow/

I've decided to knit some square to take into hospital to add to a freeform jacket that I have in the planning.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH and me have had a chat, which is a rare occurance in here. /we've decided that him and me will go to Cragside tomorrow, regardless of the weather. Its no good asking the boys, They aren't keen at all.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH and me have had a chat, which is a rare occurance in here. /we've decided that him and me will go to Cragside tomorrow, regardless of the weather. Its no good asking the boys, They aren't keen at all.


Hope the weather is better, you should really enjoy it. xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Today has been a complete washout... The weather was so dreadful that there was no waywe could take a chance to go to Cragside. Its about 100 miles away and wide open so we couldnt have walked round in the rain. We decided to go bowling but the alley was full and nothing free until 5ish, so we gave up on that. The boys were very relieved that cragside was out of the question!!! Anyway we settled for a Burger King and it was crap! half of mine fell out of the bun onto the floor.....We left DIL and the boys to go to a computor games shop! and weve come home. Ive put the heating on and THE BLOODY SUN IS SHINING !!!!! I feel quite frustrated, maybe I should knit.


Aw bless! We spent time and money on our new blinds and the sun hasn't shone since!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just finished my new bag which I might just take to Cornwall with me! It has a pocket for my new phone, on which I am posting this message by the way, and also one other open pocket and a zipped one!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Yes. Thanks. I'm off down the shop when I've caught up here.


Great! I got myself out again this morning for my hour walk. It's a lovely morning and perfect for an early walk. Must do some grocery shopping this morning and then meeting up with some knitting friends later for a couple of hours. I hope everyone has a great day/afternoon/evening ! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Purly, Jill and I are away for 5 nights. I plan to show her some of the places I used to visit a lot when I lived there and meet with a few old friends while we are there. Your dinner sounds delicious, enjoy! We are having pork steaks tonight! xxx


That sounds do lovely, Londy. One of the many places I would have liked to visit when we were there.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH and me have had a chat, which is a rare occurance in here. /we've decided that him and me will go to Cragside tomorrow, regardless of the weather. Its no good asking the boys, They aren't keen at all.


That sounds like a good plan!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just finished my new bag which I might just take to Cornwall with me! It has a pocket for my new phone, on which I am posting this message by the way, and also one other open pocket and a zipped one!


Great bag, Londy! :thumbup:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Gs sorry you had a washed out day, but hope tomorrow will be sunny and nice for your trip. Would love to see some pics if you are able to take some. I will do the no rain dance for you. It will probably feel like an earthquake by you.lol
Have fun whatever the weather dear.

Pam glad you got out and about. I will be at the grocery tomorrow as they are having some fabulous buys on fresh fruit and salmon. Have fun shopping.

Londy have a great time on your trip. Five days away, wow!!!Know you will enjoy meeting up with old friends.Love your purse dear. I would take it on your trip with you. Hope you like your new phone.

Purple is the freeform jacket one you have thought up or a pattern you found? Know it will be lovely when finished.

Going to go unpack boxes now. Later.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hello all , I cant stay but wanted to tell you all hello and let you know i love ya and miss you  

XOXOXOX


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds do lovely, Londy. One of the many places I would have liked to visit when we were there.


Maybe next time??! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello all , I cant stay but wanted to tell you all hello and let you know i love ya and miss you
> 
> XOXOXOX


Good to see you hun and right back at ya!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just finished my new bag which I might just take to Cornwall with me! It has a pocket for my new phone, on which I am posting this message by the way, and also one other open pocket and a zipped one!


You are so clever Londy. When do you go to Cornwall?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello all , I cant stay but wanted to tell you all hello and let you know i love ya and miss you
> 
> XOXOXOX


I miss you too.......


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just finished my new bag which I might just take to Cornwall with me! It has a pocket for my new phone, on which I am posting this message by the way, and also one other open pocket and a zipped one!


What a pretty little bag. You are a clever girl xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Angela, miss and love you too.

Pearlie, the idea for the jacket is in my head at the moment. Hope you are ok.

Londy, wish I were going to Helston with you, last time, about 50 yrs ago,l did the flo ral dance l don't remember much, well it was the 60's. Hope you and Jill have a wonderful time. Xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Maybe next time??! xxx


I hope so!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You are so clever Londy. When do you go to Cornwall?


On Tuesday Susan, we are going with National Express so it will take about 8 hours but better than driving!! Glad you like my bag, I've still got enough scraps to make another 50!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> What a pretty little bag. You are a clever girl xxxx


Not as clever as you but thank you!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> On Tuesday Susan, we are going with National Express so it will take about 8 hours but better than driving!! Glad you like my bag, I've still got enough scraps to make another 50!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I hope you and jill have a great time..Does she knit like us? I once took DS when he was about 12 to weymouth on a national bus...It took about 10hours. I weas cheesed off, so came back on the train...DS moaned all the way home because it wasnt a 125! he's like his dads side of the family :thumbdown:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I hope you and jill have a great time..Does she knit like us? I once took DS when he was about 12 to weymouth on a national bus...It took about 10hours. I weas cheesed off, so came back on the train...DS moaned all the way home because it wasnt a 125! he's like his dads side of the family :thumbdown:


She can knit but doesn't. I think it stems from knitting about 8 Nativity sets for other people, because she's like me, not good at saying "NO"!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good to see you hun and right back at ya!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Me, too, Angela! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just finished my new bag which I might just take to Cornwall with me! It has a pocket for my new phone, on which I am posting this message by the way, and also one other open pocket and a zipped one!


Lovely bag :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just trying to pace myself. My fm is playing up probably cos lm fetting a bit anxious about Friday. Just keep telling myself it will be all over this time next week. :thumbup:


Sending hugs to you xxx this time next week and it should all be over.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I've been to a wedding this weekend. It was a really lovely do. I wore the wrap I made recently. A lady I didn't know complimented me on and asked lots of details about making it :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I've been to a wedding this weekend. It was a really lovely do. I wore the wrap I made recently. A lady I didn't know complimented me on and asked lots of details about making it :thumbup:


Nice to have your work appreciated. Xxx thanks for your good wishes. X
enjoy your day off tomorrow.xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not as clever as you but thank you!!


Well I'm not sure about that. Made a square by decrease 2 in the centreof dvery other row and it ended up anything but square :thumbdown: lve now found a book on crochet motifs and amtrying to see uf l can folliw the patterns. shock:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I've been to a wedding this weekend. It was a really lovely do. I wore the wrap I made recently. A lady I didn't know complimented me on and asked lots of details about making it :thumbup:


That's great, Rebecca. It's such a beautiful creation by you!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> You will be fine you have all of us sending you lots of healing hugs!


With all of us rooting for you, it will be a piece of cake. Cute doctors? I too worry but what good does it do? Of course I don't think that way when I'm worrying. Promise yourself a big treat when it's over so you have that to look foreward to.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Today has been a complete washout... The weather was so dreadful that there was no waywe could take a chance to go to Cragside. Its about 100 miles away and wide open so we couldnt have walked round in the rain. We decided to go bowling but the alley was full and nothing free until 5ish, so we gave up on that. The boys were very relieved that cragside was out of the question!!! Anyway we settled for a Burger King and it was crap! half of mine fell out of the bun onto the floor.....We left DIL and the boys to go to a computor games shop! and weve come home. Ive put the heating on and THE BLOODY SUN IS SHINING !!!!! I feel quite frustrated, maybe I should knit.


Some days are the pits. I'd say knitting is a good idea. I got myself in a sad mood watching Call the Midwife. The dying mom who went to her daughter after she had her Bsby just made me sob because my mom would have done as she did. But I found some reading that perked me up and came here and learned the princess is born and I feel better. I hope they don't name her after anyone, just give her her own beautiful name.

Late last night I learned there was a quilt show I enjoy every year. So I went and saw some lovely quilts. My friend needs a needle threaded so tonight I got some and I got the right circular needles I wanted. I thought I needed size 5 but in tiny print it said 3.75 mm.... Just remembered I have good to put in the fridg. Off to do that. I hope tomorrow will be a better day for you and for me.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Nice to have your work appreciated. Xxx thanks for your good wishes. X
> enjoy your day off tomorrow.xx


I'm just so thankful it is a bank holiday weekend.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's great, Rebecca. It's such a beautiful creation by you!


Thank you. I am pleased with the way it turned out, but already planning the next with different lace patterns and how many repeats in a row etc as I am learning from that first to get the look I want.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thank you. I am pleased with the way it turned out, but already planning the next with different lace patterns and how many repeats in a row etc as I am learning from that first to get the look I want.


Are you making up your own designs?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Its a sunny morning today. Not like oit was yesterday. We may just do that NT, but I'll have to wake up first.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well I'm not sure about that. Made a square by decrease 2 in the centreof dvery other row and it ended up anything but square :thumbdown: lve now found a book on crochet motifs and amtrying to see uf l can folliw the patterns. shock:


Good luck with that, it should keep your mind busy and would be ideal to take in with you, although not as good as taking _me_ in with you!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm off to Zumba and it's lovely and sunny here, 15'C, Yay!!! Laters! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good luck with that, it should keep your mind busy and would be ideal to take in with you, although not as good as taking _me_ in with you!! xxx


Didn't know taking you with me was an option. That would be great. Happy Zumbaing xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sunny day here. Off to DDs village fair. Hope evetyoneis having a good day. Xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:59 am ET and 8'C (46'F). We're expecting thunderstorms later this afternoon.
We went for a walk at the education centre yesterday. All the wildflowers were out in the woods that surround the centre. New signs have been put up along the paths that list all the sponsors. It really takes away from the "natural" feel of the place.
I got a little too much sun and felt off for the rest of the day. Too much of a good thing I guess.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:



> Sunny day here. Off to DDs village fair. Hope evetyoneis having a good day. Xxxxx


Enjoy the fair.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm just so thankful it is a bank holiday weekend.


Enjoy your long weekend.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well I'm not sure about that. Made a square by decrease 2 in the centreof dvery other row and it ended up anything but square :thumbdown: lve now found a book on crochet motifs and amtrying to see uf l can folliw the patterns. shock:


That decrease 2 in the centre works for knitted squares.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> On Tuesday Susan, we are going with National Express so it will take about 8 hours but better than driving!! Glad you like my bag, I've still got enough scraps to make another 50!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I love going by train. Unfortunately a lot of the tracks have been pulled up here so the trains don't go everywhere anymore.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello all , I cant stay but wanted to tell you all hello and let you know i love ya and miss you
> 
> XOXOXOX


I miss you too. Come back soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just finished my new bag which I might just take to Cornwall with me! It has a pocket for my new phone, on which I am posting this message by the way, and also one other open pocket and a zipped one!


Nice design. I like lots of pockets.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Aw bless! We spent time and money on our new blinds and the sun hasn't shone since!!


Doesn't that always happen.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH and me have had a chat, which is a rare occurance in here. /we've decided that him and me will go to Cragside tomorrow, regardless of the weather. Its no good asking the boys, They aren't keen at all.


I hope the two of you have a lovely trip to Cragside.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Purly, Jill and I are away for 5 nights. I plan to show her some of the places I used to visit a lot when I lived there and meet with a few old friends while we are there. Your dinner sounds delicious, enjoy! We are having pork steaks tonight! xxx


That sounds like a good trip.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> On it's way....shhhhhhhh!! xxxxx


Oh thanks, and I never said a word xxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Lovely sunny day here, but they say it will get chilly again. Trees are starting to have leaves and our large cherry tree is almost ready to open its buds. It is so pretty for a few days when that happens.Not doing much of anything except laundry and putting away some of the stuff we brought up from Florida. Talked on the phone yesterday with my first cousin, it was so great to chat with him, its been years. We have plans to get together a couple times this summer, as he lives 4 hours away from us.Not too much family left from when I was growing up. He is now my only cousin.
> 
> Purple have wine and relax as much as possible dear. We all love you and will be holding you close during your procedure and recovery. All will be well.
> 
> ...


Our lilacs are trying to open their leaves. The star Magnolia has 4 blossoms on it. It would have more but the blue jays eat the blossom off when they are little.

I heard the front runner name for the little princess was "Alice". I hope not.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just trying to pace myself. My fm is playing up probably cos lm fetting a bit anxious about Friday. Just keep telling myself it will be all over this time next week. :thumbup:


Try to keep busy with little things to keep your mind occupied. 
I'm sending you hugs too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Londy have a wonderful time at the faire you are going to with your DD and fmily. It must be the time of year in the UK when all the fairs take place. What fun, I would love them.
> ...


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I hear it's odds on she will be Charlotte!!!


That's better than what I heard, which was Alice.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Oh thanks, and I never said a word xxxxxxx


Good morning Judi. I haven't been on with you for a long time. How are you?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I love the way it smells but unless it's contained somehow, you're right - it gets everywhere!


We had some wild honeysuckle behind our yard at the old house. It must be at it's northern limit here, because it never spread. It did smell lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Time for me to go. I need to find a sweater. I'm feeling the chill this morning. 
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls. Getting my legs under me again. Dialysis dy for DH. I will start putting stuff away. Going to roast some fresh beets in the oven. I love fresh beets. Thinking I may try th DASH diet to help with my RA. Need to find out more about it though. Will be doing that today. Nothing else going on. Weather here is rainey and cool.
> 
> GS sorry to hear about Jerry the Rabbit.Do you think the family will replace him??? Yes, try to relax today so you will have alot of energy for next week when you will be so busy.
> 
> ...


Hi Purly, I am well on the way to full health again, after 2 1/2 courses of antibiotics. The twins are growing wonderfully, but to me they still look tiny. The first born is just beginning to get ready to crawl, so her little sister will follow in about a fortnight. I can just see these little cuties getting into everything; I think it will be chaos at their house, once they begin crawling - and I am looking forward to it.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Are you making up your own designs?


Yep,but with the help of a Shetland Lace directory. That was my first attempt, and sticking with rectangular shape for now. I hope to move on to triangular at some point.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi Purly, I am well on the way to full health again, after 2 1/2 courses of antibiotics. The twins are growing wonderfully, but to me they still look tiny. The first born is just beginning to get ready to crawl, so her little sister will follow in about a fortnight. I can just see these little cuties getting into everything; I think it will be chaos at their house, once they begin crawling - and I am looking forward to it.


Glad to hear you are getting back to good health. It's amazing to think the twins are already old enormous to start crawling.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Some days are the pits. I'd say knitting is a good idea. I got myself in a sad mood watching Call the Midwife. The dying mom who went to her daughter after she had her Bsby just made me sob because my mom would have done as she did. But I found some reading that perked me up and came here and learned the princess is born and I feel better. I hope they don't name her after anyone, just give her her own beautiful name.
> 
> Late last night I learned there was a quilt show I enjoy every year. So I went and saw some lovely quilts. My friend needs a needle threaded so tonight I got some and I got the right circular needles I wanted. I thought I needed size 5 but in tiny print it said 3.75 mm.... Just remembered I have good to put in the fridg. Off to do that. I hope tomorrow will be a better day for you and for me.


I hope it's a better day too...I can't watch the Midwife show; brings back too many bad memories of our daughter losing two babies in January and July 2009. Not a year a I want to remember. Besides, I cry when it's a happy story (and babies are) and cry when it's sad so I'm always crying in that show.

All that seems to be left of the sinus infection is a sore throat and a bit of a headache - looks like it's leaving. Unfortunately, I think it's set up residence in my DH; he was down both days this weekend, but was ready to go to work this a.m. Only a month left of his retirement gig (security at the high school) until summer vacation.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a sunny and warm Pa. It is supposed to change over tomorrow though with rain and be chillier. Yikes! Openned the windows yesterday, and aired out the house. Felt good. Our next door neighbor who is 91 is in the icu at the hospital. Things they say don't look good for her. Sorry to hear this as she is a lovely soul. I need to take my shot tonight and I can't find my syringes or alcohol pads. I know I packed them. Nuts!!!!

GS have fun at Craylist today and enjoy a nice lunch out.

Londy know you nd Jill will have loads of fun on your getaway.

Purple hope you can enjoy yourself at the faire today and that they have lots of goodies for you.

Lifeline glad you had fun at the wedding and how lovely they noticed the beautiful shawl you made. It is always lovely when others appreciate your efforts and talent. Good luck on your next shawl. I am still looking for a pattern I want to make for DD2.

Rookie so happy you are starting to feel better. Hopefully your DH's illness will start to disapate also.

Xiang glad to hear you are doing much better Judi and that the little twins are progressing so well. Hard to believe they are starting to crawl.It certainly will keep their Mum on her toes and you too, although we know how much you love and enjoy them.

Linky hi back at you. Please come and stay longer, we miss you.

Hope everyone enjoys their day.Hugs to all. Purly


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Didn't know taking you with me was an option. That would be great. Happy Zumbaing xxxxx


Well, I will certainly be there holding your hand in spirit and if I wasn't going to be at Flora Day, I would be sitting at the end of your bed for real!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:59 am ET and 8'C (46'F). We're expecting thunderstorms later this afternoon.
> We went for a walk at the education centre yesterday. All the wildflowers were out in the woods that surround the centre. New signs have been put up along the paths that list all the sponsors. It really takes away from the "natural" feel of the place.
> I got a little too much sun and felt off for the rest of the day. Too much of a good thing I guess.


Oh dear, up to your wotsits in snow one minute, sunburn the next, not fair!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I love going by train. Unfortunately a lot of the tracks have been pulled up here so the trains don't go everywhere anymore.


We lost 6000 miles of train lines in the 60s, due to an infamous chairman of British Railways called Dr Beeching! Back then I could have got a train to Helston but the nearest station to there is 10 miles away now!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I love going by train. Unfortunately a lot of the tracks have been pulled up here so the trains don't go everywhere anymore.


They didn't even go from Windsor to Toronto back in October!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope it's a better day too...I can't watch the Midwife show; brings back too many bad memories of our daughter losing two babies in January and July 2009. Not a year a I want to remember. Besides, I cry when it's a happy story (and babies are) and cry when it's sad so I'm always crying in that show.
> 
> All that seems to be left of the sinus infection is a sore throat and a bit of a headache - looks like it's leaving. Unfortunately, I think it's set up residence in my DH; he was down both days this weekend, but was ready to go to work this a.m. Only a month left of his retirement gig (security at the high school) until summer vacation.


Hope you and DH are restored to full health again soon dear!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not as clever as you but thank you!!


You are both brilliant. You just do different things.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

There was a 'Big Band' concert in our Pier Pavilion yesterday, in aid of the Poppy Appeal. Mel carried the standard for Worthing. We took the boys and they sat through it spellbound. Lovely afternoon. Then I got to keep them so that M & S could go out for the evening, and she has gone to work with him today. It's quite heavy work so I hope she remembers that she is 6 months pregnant! 
DH has now taken the boys to the workshop, leaving me to get on with some work.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> There was a 'Big Band' concert in our Pier Pavilion yesterday, in aid of the Poppy Appeal. Mel carried the standard for Worthing. We took the boys and they sat through it spellbound. Lovely afternoon. Then I got to keep them so that M & S could go out for the evening, and she has gone to work with him today. It's quite heavy work so I hope she remembers that she is 6 months pregnant!
> DH has now taken the boys to the workshop, leaving me to get on with some work.


Well, don't forget to have lots of breaks, all work and no play......! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, don't forget to have lots of breaks, all work and no play......! xxx


Don't worry. I am!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thank you. I am pleased with the way it turned out, but already planning the next with different lace patterns and how many repeats in a row etc as I am learning from that first to get the look I want.


It's so great that you are doing that!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Glad to hear you are getting back to good health. It's amazing to think the twins are already old enormous to start crawling.


And from me, too, Judi! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope it's a better day too...I can't watch the Midwife show; brings back too many bad memories of our daughter losing two babies in January and July 2009. Not a year a I want to remember. Besides, I cry when it's a happy story (and babies are) and cry when it's sad so I'm always crying in that show.
> 
> All that seems to be left of the sinus infection is a sore throat and a bit of a headache - looks like it's leaving. Unfortunately, I think it's set up residence in my DH; he was down both days this weekend, but was ready to go to work this a.m. Only a month left of his retirement gig (security at the high school) until summer vacation.


Glad you're feeling better, Rookie, but sorry your DH was down with it all weekend. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We lost 6000 miles of train lines in the 60s, due to an infamous chairman of British Railways called Dr Beeching! Back then I could have got a train to Helston but the nearest station to there is 10 miles away now!


What a shame! That was very shortsighted of him!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

It's a lovely morning here again today (supposed to rain next two days, so I'll gladly enjoy the sunshine today). Got my early walk in again (amazingly 4 days in a row). If it rains tomorrow morning, all bets are off on the walk!  Need to run a couple of errands today and then get a bit of housework done. Then I'll knit!!! Hope everyone is having a good day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> What a shame! That was very shortsighted of him!!!!


Not at all. He was in charge of trucking companies and wanted more roads!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Not at all. He was in charge of trucking companies and wanted more roads!


Of course he did! That makes sense for him, then.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

For Purple and anyone else who is making Dorset buttons, etc. --- here's something else that you may be able to modify to use the rings. I can see some very pretty shawl pins. Think I may try to design one today to go with the denim shawl I'm making.

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/snake-shawl-pin


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That decrease 2 in the centre works for knitted squares.


I know it's supposed to, it's just the way l did it! :wink:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> For Purple and anyone else who is making Dorset buttons, etc. --- here's something else that you may be able to modify to use the rings. I can see some very pretty shawl pins. Think I may try to design one today to go with the denim shawl I'm making.
> 
> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/snake-shawl-pin


Neat idea Rookie, thanks for posting. Hope uou are feeling a bit better. Love and hugs xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I will certainly be there holding your hand in spirit and if I wasn't going to be at Flora Day, I would be sitting at the end of your bed for real!!! xxxxx


Thank you xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon. Just back from the fair, bought 2 more heuchera plants, a cranesbill geranium and 3 jars of jam. Oh and a cup and saucer with purple violets on.u :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Just back from the fair, bought 2 more heuchera plants, a cranesbill geranium and 3 jars of jam. Oh and a cup and saucer with purple violets on.u :thumbup:


Ooooh, what Heucheras did you get? I got Citrus Magic and Marvellous Marble recently!! xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, home from Suffolk, it's been good to be with such a good friends, we had so much to talk about. She works for the WI so I heard lts of gossip. She is going to a royal garden party in a few weeks, there will be nearly 8000 there, I'm not going are you Purple!?
I thought of you Londy when I saw their neighbour's front garden which had so many varieties of Heuchera plants, there were so many varieties, all very beautiful, wish I had taken a picture to show you.
I'll catch up with all news now.
Ps. You were right Londy we have a Princess Charlotte.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Off to bed as we are off to see some bluebells tomorfow.
> 
> 7Here's afew more dorset buttons iI've been making..


I love your buttons, they are beautiful


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening girls. DH and me have had a wonderful time at Cragside today. Its nearly 2 hrs away from us so there was quite a distance. Ive thoroughly enjoyed it. Lovely tyea and coffee too. DH went for an hours walk amongst the crags and I waited in the car. The house is still magnificent. We took some photo's so I'll post them as soon as I get them from DH.Especially for you Purley because you wanted them.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good luck with that, it should keep your mind busy and would be ideal to take in with you, although not as good as taking _me_ in with you!! xxx


me as well


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well it is a warm and toasty 80 degrees here today, I am having a really hard time this weekend I guess they tried to serve Mike his papers and he does not live there anymore but she told him that he was trying to be served and he assumed that it was us trying to get Michael to go to Florida well it wasn't it was the custody papers, I have tried to call our attorney and am still waiting for a call back from her......so lost


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to try and show you some photos from today


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well it is a warm and toasty 80 degrees here today, I am having a really hard time this weekend I guess they tried to serve Mike his papers and he does not live there anymore but she told him that he was trying to be served and he assumed that it was us trying to get Michael to go to Florida well it wasn't it was the custody papers, I have tried to call our attorney and am still waiting for a call back from her......so lost


Oh sweetie, have faith and keep hanging on, feel for you so! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to try and show you some photos from today


Wow, stunning!!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Here are 2 more I hope you enjoy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Just back from the fair, bought 2 more heuchera plants, a cranesbill geranium and 3 jars of jam. Oh and a cup and saucer with purple violets on.u :thumbup:


Sounds like a great afternoon!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well it is a warm and toasty 80 degrees here today, I am having a really hard time this weekend I guess they tried to serve Mike his papers and he does not live there anymore but she told him that he was trying to be served and he assumed that it was us trying to get Michael to go to Florida well it wasn't it was the custody papers, I have tried to call our attorney and am still waiting for a call back from her......so lost


Hang on in there sister.....It WILL happen


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. DH and me have had a wonderful time at Cragside today. Its nearly 2 hrs away from us so there was quite a distance. Ive thoroughly enjoyed it. Lovely tyea and coffee too. DH went for an hours walk amongst the crags and I waited in the car. The house is still magnificent. We took some photo's so I'll post them as soon as I get them from DH.Especially for you Purley because you wanted them.


I'm glad you were able to go; I know you were looking forward to it. Probably better without the boys so you could just do what you and DH wanted to do.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well it is a warm and toasty 80 degrees here today, I am having a really hard time this weekend I guess they tried to serve Mike his papers and he does not live there anymore but she told him that he was trying to be served and he assumed that it was us trying to get Michael to go to Florida well it wasn't it was the custody papers, I have tried to call our attorney and am still waiting for a call back from her......so lost


So frustrating, I'm sure. Keeping you and the family in prayers.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm glad you were able to go; I know you were looking forward to it. Probably better without the boys so you could just do what you and DH wanted to do.


You are so right Rookie......I love them lots but sometimes it just has to be a grandparents day....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Here are 2 more I hope you enjoy


Wonderful photos.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wonderful photos.


Thankyou. DH took them on his phone. I'm not clever enough to do it, hahaha. BUT I take GREATY photos of my feet !!! Dont ask :shock:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Well it is a warm and toasty 80 degrees here today, I am having a really hard time this weekend I guess they tried to serve Mike his papers and he does not live there anymore but she told him that he was trying to be served and he assumed that it was us trying to get Michael to go to Florida well it wasn't it was the custody papers, I have tried to call our attorney and am still waiting for a call back from her......so lost


Hope your problems are soon sorted, you shouldn't have to go through all this. Thinking of you & sending hugs. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Here are 2 more I hope you enjoy


Great photos,it oops an amazing place, shall put that on our list of places to visit.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm off to watch my TV. I'll see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. DH and me have had a wonderful time at Cragside today. Its nearly 2 hrs away from us so there was quite a distance. Ive thoroughly enjoyed it. Lovely tyea and coffee too. DH went for an hours walk amongst the crags and I waited in the car. The house is still magnificent. We took some photo's so I'll post them as soon as I get them from DH.Especially for you Purley because you wanted them.


So glad you had a wonderful time today, Susan! It sounds lovely to me!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope your problems are soon sorted, you shouldn't have to go through all this. Thinking of you & sending hugs. Xx


And from me, too, Lisa. Many, many hugs coming your way. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to try and show you some photos from today


Wonderful photos, Susan!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. DH and me have had a wonderful time at Cragside today. Its nearly 2 hrs away from us so there was quite a distance. Ive thoroughly enjoyed it. Lovely tyea and coffee too. DH went for an hours walk amongst the crags and I waited in the car. The house is still magnificent. We took some photo's so I'll post them as soon as I get them from DH.Especially for you Purley because you wanted them.


Glag you enjoyed yourself there. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to try and show you some photos from today


Lovely yo see it in the sunshine. :thumbdown:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lisa, wrapping hou love and hugs xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Had a lazy day today. Nothing really accomplished.

GS loved the pictures. Who lived in such a huge estate.? Is it royalty? Love the little Princess's name.

Binky stay strong. The father doesn't sound like a reliable man. Know all will be well for both you and Michael. Hugs and love sent.

Girls I am signing off for now. Have to help hubby. Love you all. Purly


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I hear it's odds on she will be Charlotte!!!


I found out tonight you are right. Is it Charlotte Elizabeth Diana? Beautiful Bsby!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I found out tonight you are right. Is it Charlotte Elizabeth Diana? Beautiful Bsby!


Nice names


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning, lots of rain overnight. Glad the fairs wrre dry.

Off to hosp this morning to see physio and get crutches. Then a meeting at the museum after lunch.

I'll catch up later. Luv u all lots xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its over 60's today. AND its raining. DH is going to a funeral, but he thinks hes got the time mixed up! Lets hope its the right one he goes to.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH has been to his friends funeral. I had 2 hours of peace. 

Londy enjoy yourself in Cornwall.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:17 am ET and 9'C (48'F) Hazy skies but the rain is going south of us.
Yesterday was a busy day. Another wave of students arrived and had to be set up. I didn't realise that I was supposed to be on the late shift so I ended up working a longer day, but there was lots to do so it wasn't so bad.
I finally got most of another round done on my crochet. I looked at my knit project. That's about how much attention it has been getting lately. The crochet is more interesting to me at the moment.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I found out tonight you are right. Is it Charlotte Elizabeth Diana? Beautiful Bsby!


Much better than Alice. I kept thinking of Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to try and show you some photos from today


Just beautiful. They don't make them like that anymore.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou. DH took them on his phone. I'm not clever enough to do it, hahaha. BUT I take GREATY photos of my feet !!! Dont ask :shock:


I take great photos of the car dash.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> What a shame! That was very shortsighted of him!!!!


One of our two train companies was allowed to buy the other. The bigger one ripped out almost all the small companies rails then sold the company. I don't know how the small company still exists.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's a lovely morning here again today (supposed to rain next two days, so I'll gladly enjoy the sunshine today). Got my early walk in again (amazingly 4 days in a row). If it rains tomorrow morning, all bets are off on the walk!  Need to run a couple of errands today and then get a bit of housework done. Then I'll knit!!! Hope everyone is having a good day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


I'm going to try to walk at lunch. I wish we had showers available at work.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well it is a warm and toasty 80 degrees here today, I am having a really hard time this weekend I guess they tried to serve Mike his papers and he does not live there anymore but she told him that he was trying to be served and he assumed that it was us trying to get Michael to go to Florida well it wasn't it was the custody papers, I have tried to call our attorney and am still waiting for a call back from her......so lost


I hope you hear from your attorney and this gets settled soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from an overcast and rainey Pa. The high today is to be 61 degrees F. Quite the difference from the last several days.Think I found a pattern for an easy shawlette for DD#2. I have some lovely lite purple mohair that I will mix in with the varigated purple yarn I have. It calls for large needles and the way my hands have been, think that will help me out.Just have to get into my needle box and get the correct sized needles out.

Purple hope the crutches will come in handy for you after your surgery. Did the PT folks show you how to use them????

GS glad hubby found the right funeral to attend dear.Two hours of quiet. How did you spend it????Love the little Princess's name.

Nitzi sorry you got your hours confused for work yesterday, but if it helped you get more done, guess it all wrked out. I am trying to learn to crochet. The only thing I have ever made was an afghan. MY DSIL helped me out with instructions. Also bought tunisian needles, trying to learn that also. Haven't done anything with anything since abut 2 weeks ago. To busy with what needs to be done, I guess.

Pam did you make it 5 walks in a row today or did it rain???

Chrissy glad you had a nice visit with an old friend.

Rookie hope you are feeling better today and also your DH.

Binky I imagine you are busy with tests for your children this week or did I get this mixed up??Thinking of you.

Lifeline hope you are feeling better and less fatigued. Have you started your next shawl yet????

Londy have a fun trip with Jill. Imagine you are on the train at this point in my day????

Saxy hope things are slowing down for you a little. Glad you like your new washing machine.

Jolly hope all is well in your household. What are you up to????

DH is going to try to take a picture of gorgeous cherry tree. It is just beautiful this morning.The flowers on it came out last night.Haven't had much success with trying to send pictures but will try again. Everyone have a good day. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to try to walk at lunch. I wish we had showers available at work.


I used to like to walk at lunch, too, when I was working, but sometimes I'd get way too sweaty and then would be really uncomfortable the rest of the day! Not fun. I thought I'd go out first thing this morning, but just as I was walking out the door it started pouring! Oh, well!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> One of our two train companies was allowed to buy the other. The bigger one ripped out almost all the small companies rails then sold the company. I don't know how the small company still exists.


That is really too bad. Trains are such a great alternative to driving, especially if you don't mind taking a bit longer to get where you're going.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from an overcast and rainey Pa. The high today is to be 61 degrees F. Quite the difference from the last several days.Think I found a pattern for an easy shawlette for DD#2. I have some lovely lite purple mohair that I will mix in with the varigated purple yarn I have. It calls for large needles and the way my hands have been, think that will help me out.Just have to get into my needle box and get the correct sized needles out.
> 
> Pam did you make it 5 walks in a row today or did it rain???
> 
> DH is going to try to take a picture of gorgeous cherry tree. It is just beautiful this morning.The flowers on it came out last night.Haven't had much success with trying to send pictures but will try again. Everyone have a good day. Purly


No, darn it! It started pouring just as I was walking out the door. 

Your project sounds like a good one. Will be interested to see it!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It must be raining all over the world...it's raining here also. I'm watching some of the start of Wolf Hall. I'm becoming intrigued with the history and will read up more on it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It must be raining all over the world...it's raining here also. I'm watching some of the start of Wolf Hall. I'm becoming intrigued with the history and will read up more on it.


I love Wolf Hall and I love all the history, too! Enjoy!  I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to try and show you some photos from today


What a lovely place!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive been to over 60's and won absolutely nothing, AGAIN.....Someone took pity on me and gave me a small tin of baked beans, haha, wasnt that lovely?I'm cooking the tea so I'll catch up on here.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from an overcast and rainey Pa. The high today is to be 61 degrees F. Quite the difference from the last several days.Think I found a pattern for an easy shawlette for DD#2. I have some lovely lite purple mohair that I will mix in with the varigated purple yarn I have. It calls for large needles and the way my hands have been, think that will help me out.Just have to get into my needle box and get the correct sized needles out.
> 
> Purple hope the crutches will come in handy for you after your surgery. Did the PT folks show you how to use them????
> 
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hospital appointment was very helpful,they gave a good insight into 
the op and what to expect. Now have to customise (purplise) my crutches!

Good meeting at the museum and everything for the waryime rvent is coming along nicely.

Now enjoying a cup of coffee and puece of cake.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hospital appointment was very helpful,they gave a good insight into
> the op and what to expect. Now have to customise (purplise) my crutches!
> 
> Good meeting at the museum and everything for the waryime rvent is coming along nicely.
> ...


Sounds like a good day all around!  xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hospital appointment was very helpful,they gave a good insight into
> the op and what to expect. Now have to customise (purplise) my crutches!
> 
> Good meeting at the museum and everything for the waryime rvent is coming along nicely.
> ...


Good to hear --- can't wait to see the purple blinged out crutches. How's your outfit going?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from an overcast and rainey Pa. The high today is to be 61 degrees F. Quite the difference from the last several days.Think I found a pattern for an easy shawlette for DD#2. I have some lovely lite purple mohair that I will mix in with the varigated purple yarn I have. It calls for large needles and the way my hands have been, think that will help me out.Just have to get into my needle box and get the correct sized needles out.
> 
> Purple hope the crutches will come in handy for you after your surgery. Did the PT folks show you how to use them????
> 
> ...


The two yarns together sound great. I hope you have success with the shawlette pattern. I am working on another shawl at the moment, but not of my own creation. I signed up to a bead and lace club and this is the first item from the club.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to over 60's and won absolutely nothing, AGAIN.....Someone took pity on me and gave me a small tin of baked beans, haha, wasnt that lovely?I'm cooking the tea so I'll catch up on here.


Well I guess they may well come in useful :thumbup: 
I'm about to go and cook our meal too....pork chops tonight


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning Judi. I haven't been on with you for a long time. How are you?


I'm sorry I didn't see you when I was on, I think I went to bed after I made that previous post. I haven't done a catch up tonight, but I am just heading off to bed now. I am going to try and get on at a reasonable time tonight. I have also missed being on wit others, just so I can have a real time chat. Hopefully tonight xxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> The two yarns together sound great. I hope you have success with the shawlette pattern. I am working on another shawl at the moment, but not of my own creation. I signed up to a bead and lace club and this is the first item from the club.


That sounds interesting! Will look forward to seeing pictures of it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Well I guess they may well come in useful :thumbup:
> I'm about to go and cook our meal too....pork chops tonight


We're having leftovers tonight. I made enchiladas and also a chile relleno casserole last night and there's plenty left for tonight.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to hear --- can't wait to see the purple blinged out crutches. How's your outfit going?


Outfit is nearly finished. Have a few things to finish in the next 2 days. X


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We're having leftovers tonight. I made enchiladas and also a chile relleno casserole last night and there's plenty left for tonight.


That sounds scrummy. Enjoy. I made a breadcrumb and onion topping for the chops,haven't done that for years. It was enjoyed by all :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Outfit is nearly finished. Have a few things to finish in the next 2 days. X


Really looking forward to seeing it complete.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> That sounds scrummy. Enjoy. I made a breadcrumb and onion topping for the chops,haven't done that for years. It was enjoyed by all :thumbup:


Both of your meals sound yummy!! I still don't know what we are having tonight I would like the enchiladas or maybe fajitas yummmm!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Really looking forward to seeing it complete.


Me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> That sounds scrummy. Enjoy. I made a breadcrumb and onion topping for the chops,haven't done that for years. It was enjoyed by all :thumbup:


Ooooh, that sounds scrummy, too!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Both of your meals sound yummy!! I still don't know what we are having tonight I would like the enchiladas or maybe fajitas yummmm!


I love to make fajitas. Yummy!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

They have changed DH dialysis time again without telling us. I am very provoked. A lamping is needed, Susan where are you????

Purple can't wait to see your outfit and the blinged crutches. Do you think you will have them done in next 2 days???Who am I kidding of course you will.lol

GS well it was nice someone gave you a can of beans. I think I would have cooked them for tea with buttered bread. My favorite way to eat them. 

Lifeline you made me hungry. Porkchops with breading, one of our favorite ways too make them. Did you bake them in the oven???Yummy

Pam will be over for dinner. Love what you are having. Forgot it is cinco de mayo day here. Tacos sounds good to.

Binky I shall be so full if I eat at Lifelines and Pam,s for dinner, but can I stop by later in the evening for fajitas. Love those too.

You ladies have made my mouth water for all your goodies. I am really hungry now.

Girls I really think we should put a small cookbook together of the things we make and just keep adding to it as we make more things. I would love to have the recipes for the yummies you all make. Such fab cooks.

Well i need too go pick up my Darling. Everyone have a lovely evening. Purly


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Both of your meals sound yummy!! I still don't know what we are having tonight I would like the enchiladas or maybe fajitas yummmm!


I've never made enchiladas or fajitas :roll:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> They have changed DH dialysis time again without telling us. I am very provoked. A lamping is needed, Susan where are you????
> 
> Purple can't wait to see your outfit and the blinged crutches. Do you think you will have them done in next 2 days???Who am I kidding of course you will.lol
> 
> ...


Yes I did bake them.
Maybe we should do one of those meals where you move on to the next house for the next course :-D

What a pain that DHs appointment time has been changed :thumbdown:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Yes I did bake them.
> Maybe we should do one of those meals where you move on to the next house for the next course :-D
> 
> What a pain that DHs appointment time has been changed :thumbdown:


We could have several days of meals as people travel the distances between us. We had the taco lettuce wraps yesterday so I decided to make some ginger beef pot stickers for Cinco de Mayo instead. Call me contrary!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We could have several days of meals as people travel the distances between us. We had the taco lettuce wraps yesterday so I decided to make some ginger beef pot stickers for Cinco de Mayo instead. Call me contrary!


Those both sound yummy!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I have a problem, should say another problem. Dog thru up part of a plastic bag yesterday. I'm so worried about the rest of the bag. I called a lady who has had a trained German shepherd and now has fostered another. She just had the same problem but her dog had surgery. I'm waiting til tomorrow because people on computer saud their dog passed such things. Please include her in your prayers. She is eating and drinking but no number 2...she may have done it in the yard yesterday when I wasn't aware. Son couldn't fix friends brother's tv because we don't want to leave dog alone in case she barfs it. Gros topic, enough said.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I have a problem, should say another problem. Dog thru up part of a plastic bag yesterday. I'm so worried about the rest of the bag. I called a lady who has had a trained German shepherd and now has fostered another. She just had the same problem but her dog had surgery. I'm waiting til tomorrow because people on computer saud their dog passed such things. Please include her in your prayers. She is eating and drinking but no number 2...she may have done it in the yard yesterday when I wasn't aware. Son couldn't fix friends brother's tv because we don't want to leave dog alone in case she barfs it. Gros topic, enough said.


Oh no...what a worry. Hope it all PASSES quickly.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from an overcast and rainey Pa. The high today is to be 61 degrees F. Quite the difference from the last several days.Think I found a pattern for an easy shawlette for DD#2. I have some lovely lite purple mohair that I will mix in with the varigated purple yarn I have. It calls for large needles and the way my hands have been, think that will help me out.Just have to get into my needle box and get the correct sized needles out.
> 
> Purple hope the crutches will come in handy for you after your surgery. Did the PT folks show you how to use them????
> 
> ...


I just posted about my dog eating a plastic bag, from what I found the piece is about 6" by 9" at most. I'm very worried. I'm knitting a different Baby sweater. It has crochet motif about the waist. I'm on the second front. It's all one piece joined at the shoulder. I hoe I get this side to match the other. I finished the cross stitch Bsby announcement..the family liked it. I started a small cross stitch that says 'my cat lets me live here' and found a plastic square hoop to frame it. Prayers for dog are appreciated. I'm behind posts...how are you?..what are you doing?


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Jolly did you call the vet.> An xray might help relieve your worry or at least make you aware to watch for bag if it is in doggy's tummy or if not then you could stop worrying over it.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Jolly I took my shot last night and have been suffering from joint pain all day. Nothing unusual with this med.Hopefully I can try to start my DD,s shaw tomorrow. Need to grocery shop tomorrow also.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Lifeline what a neat idea, we could pretend to go from house to house for recipes for a whole meal. Purple appetizer, Londy entre etc. That would be fun occasionally. What does everyone else think????


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Jolly I took my shot last night and have been suffering from joint pain all day. Nothing unusual with this med.Hopefully I can try to start my DD,s shaw tomorrow. Need to grocery shop tomorrow also.


I hope your pain eases. It's the pits when you can't do what you want or need to do. When I do knit and such my left upper arm hurts. Does warm heat help your joint pain at all? Shawls are so pretty. I have one on my HTGTIS list..that's my Hope To Get To It Soon/Someday list. I'm holding off til tomorrow for dog exray, hoping to see her pass it and avoid putting her thru a visit. She isn't good with vets. Muzzle and all. I'm praying she will pass it and be ok.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm reading what you all are handling and you are so brave. I'm going to pieces with worry I'll lose my dog, my dear sit with me on the couch buddy. I'm a wimp. I'm trying to remember this will be a bad memory one day and it may turn out fine. And I've eaten my ice. CReam.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Lifeline what a neat idea, we could pretend to go from house to house for recipes for a whole meal. Purple appetizer, Londy entre etc. That would be fun occasionally. What does everyone else think????


That sounds like a great idea, mustn't forget the rose! Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm reading what you all are handling and you are so brave. I'm going to pieces with worry I'll lose my dog, my dear sit with me on the couch buddy. I'm a wimp. I'm trying to remember this will be a bad memory one day and it may turn out fine. And I've eaten my ice. CReam.


Keeping everything crossed that your dog will be ok. Luv n hugs xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey, but it is very windy. I am having a cup of coffee in bed and still deciding what projects to take into hosp with me. Think I will end up with a bit of everything.

WI singing group tonight, a guitarist friendof one of the ladies is going to come and accompany us. Webhsve also been asked to sing at our centenary celebrations and at the Community Carol Service..

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. It wind and rain today. We are on school pickup this afternoon. GS 2 is going camping this weekend for the Duke of Edinburgh's award.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm reading what you all are handling and you are so brave. I'm going to pieces with worry I'll lose my dog, my dear sit with me on the couch buddy. I'm a wimp. I'm trying to remember this will be a bad memory one day and it may turn out fine. And I've eaten my ice. CReam.


Try not to worry too much, if the dog seems fine the chances are that he is. You are doing right watching him.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Forgot to say LM is going away with her school class to PGL (Parents Get Lost) for a couple of nights. The first thing they do when they get there is the Mud Challenge!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Londy and Jill enjoy your trip to Cornwall xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Photo of my pond..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Photo of my pond..


Your pond looks busy!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone. It is a cold drizzly day here and my RA is letting me know about it. We are supposed to warm up into the 70's tomorrow. Hope they are correct.Nothing much going on here tody. Grocery shopping this afternoon and skyping with my son a little later. Have so much to do and no energy for any of it.

Purple will not forget the Rose'. Hope little M has a fun at her camp. Do they sling mud at one another the first day???What fun.
Hope you get your projects sorted for the recovery period.Love your photo of your pond. Is very busy in there.

GS Know you enjoy picking up the DGSs from school so you get a chance to see them. What is DGS2 going to do with his camping trip and his award???

Jolly hope your doggy has expelled the plastic and is doing well.

Hope Londy and Jill are having a wonderful time.

I'll be back later today. Time for son to call me on skype. Love and hugs to all. Purly


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Here are 2 more I hope you enjoy


I love the tree trunk. I hope it has been treated, so it stays good. I'm not so sure about that fireplace!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou. DH took them on his phone. I'm not clever enough to do it, hahaha. BUT I take GREATY photos of my feet !!! Dont ask :shock:


at least they're your feet. Mine are all knees!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That sounds like a great idea, mustn't forget the rose! Xx


I've got that!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Went to Heaven Farm in East Sussex yesterday with my veteran ladies. Sun shone but the wind was horrendous. I didn't take any photos, but the others did. The bluebell woods are amazing. Perfect ATM. Lunch was good, and the scones and cream tea in the afternoon even better. Two each! Bad girls.

Today has been mixed. I spent a couple of hours trying to sort something out that is actually none of my business. On Friday for VE Day all the beacons along the coast are to be lit. They are supposed to all be lit at 2130 hours, but Worthing Borough Council, in its wisdom booked it for 1500 hours, when the Remembrance services are on. DH phoned up and changed it to 9.30. This morning I took a phone call asking for confirmation that they are lighting it at 09.30! It goes from bad to worse. I am now w3aiting for the call to say they have changed it to 21.30. Then I have to get some publicity out and arrange for a ceremony of some sort.

Then at 13.30 I took a break and went and watched Aiden getting his 100% attendance certificate at school, as M & S were working. Aiden was the only one to whom the headmistress remarked that he was always getting them! I'm so proud of my offspring.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Now I have to do the minutes for a meeting tonight, while I wait for this phone call.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, I've been catching up with all your news! Hope you are all feeling OK today? Shall be thinking of you Purple later in the week! Love the idea of customising your crutches, my GS likes to stick stickers on mine, which I remove later.
Everyone have a good evening, I'm going to my WI tonight. We have a speaker about antiques, which should be interesting.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That sounds like a great idea, mustn't forget the rose! Xx


Hehehe the more the merrier :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. It is a cold drizzly day here and my RA is letting me know about it. We are supposed to warm up into the 70's tomorrow. Hope they are correct.Nothing much going on here tody. Grocery shopping this afternoon and skyping with my son a little later. Have so much to do and no energy for any of it.
> 
> Purple will not forget the Rose'. Hope little M has a fun at her camp. Do they sling mud at one another the first day???What fun.
> Hope you get your projects sorted for the recovery period.Love your photo of your pond. Is very busy in there.
> ...


Feel better soon and here's hoping the temperature rises soon.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Went to Heaven Farm in East Sussex yesterday with my veteran ladies. Sun shone but the wind was horrendous. I didn't take any photos, but the others did. The bluebell woods are amazing. Perfect ATM. Lunch was good, and the scones and cream tea in the afternoon even better. Two each! Bad girls.
> 
> Today has been mixed. I spent a couple of hours trying to sort something out that is actually none of my business. On Friday for VE Day all the beacons along the coast are to be lit. They are supposed to all be lit at 2130 hours, but Worthing Borough Council, in its wisdom booked it for 1500 hours, when the Remembrance services are on. DH phoned up and changed it to 9.30. This morning I took a phone call asking for confirmation that they are lighting it at 09.30! It goes from bad to worse. I am now w3aiting for the call to say they have changed it to 21.30. Then I have to get some publicity out and arrange for a ceremony of some sort.
> 
> Then at 13.30 I took a break and went and watched Aiden getting his 100% attendance certificate at school, as M & S were working. Aiden was the only one to whom the headmistress remarked that he was always getting them! I'm so proud of my offspring.


Is Heaven farm open to the public? The cream tea sounds inviting....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I've been catching up with all your news! Hope you are all feeling OK today? Shall be thinking of you Purple later in the week! Love the idea of customising your crutches, my GS likes to stick stickers on mine, which I remove later.
> Everyone have a good evening, I'm going to my WI tonight. We have a speaker about antiques, which should be interesting.


Thanks Chris, WI singing group tonight. Making tunisian crochet handlecovers for my crutches. X


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Here are 2 more I hope you enjoy


 :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good evening from Cornwall! Had a great journey down and we managed not to get left behind in Plymouth!The hotel is lovely and we have eaten well! Today we went to Falmouth on the bus through all the country lanes which were very pretty with wild flowers. We met up with my 90 year old friend who was on very good form! Will catch up soon xxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening from Cornwall! Had a great journey down and we managed not to get left behind in Plymouth!The hotel is lovely and we have eaten well! Today we went to Falmouth on the bus through all the country lanes which were very pretty with wild flowers. We met up with my 90 year old friend who was on very good form! Will catch up soon xxxxxxx


Glad you made it and are enjoying yourselves! Sounds like a wonderful getaway.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I've never made enchiladas or fajitas :roll:


They are so good and really easy cut up some peppers and onions and choice of meat (chicken I use lemon juice, beef lime juice) then I put cumin, coriander and chilli powder on the meat saute up add juice at the end and warm shells prepare favorite toppings and wah-lah yummy fajitas!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> They are so good and really easy cut up some peppers and onions and choice of meat (chicken I use lemon juice, beef lime juice) then I put cumin, coriander and chilli powder on the meat saute up add juice at the end and warm shells prepare favorite toppings and wah-lah yummy fajitas!


Thanks, that sounds really easy. What do you use for toppings? Or is that what the peppers are for?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Chris, WI singing group tonight. Making tunisian crochet handlecovers for my crutches. X


Hope you had a good sing! Your handle covers sound a good idea. Hugs. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good evening from Cornwall! Had a great journey down and we managed not to get left behind in Plymouth!The hotel is lovely and we have eaten well! Today we went to Falmouth on the bus through all the country lanes which were very pretty with wild flowers. We met up with my 90 year old friend who was on very good form! Will catch up soon xxxxxxx


HVe a great time & enjoy the dancing in the streets !


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Yes I did bake them.
> Maybe we should do one of those meals where you move on to the next house for the next course :-D
> 
> What a pain that DHs appointment time has been changed :thumbdown:


Is it me or does your avatar keep changing?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Lifeline what a neat idea, we could pretend to go from house to house for recipes for a whole meal. Purple appetizer, Londy entre etc. That would be fun occasionally. What does everyone else think????


sounds good to me!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Photo of my pond..


That's alot of tadpoles!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope you had a good sing! Your handle covers sound a good idea. Hugs. Xx


Singing w as really good. Everything is coming along very eell.

Here's a photo of my crutch handles xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Is it me or does your avatar keep changing?


Ithought that too. It's all these lovely shawls she's making. How you doing Lisa? Xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That's alot of tadpoles!


Hopefully we'll get a few frogs to keep the dlufs down and off my lettuce and strawberries.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Singing w as really good. Everything is coming along very eell.
> 
> Here's a photo of my crutch handles xx


Well done on those crutch handles! They look great.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hopefully we'll get a few frogs to keep the dlufs down and off my lettuce and strawberries.


That would be a big help!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well done on those crutch handles! They look great.


Thanks you Pam, at least I'll know which are mine :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That would be a big help!


My strawberries are all in flower so it would be nice to get to eat some. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks you Pam, at least I'll know which are mine :thumbup:


No kidding!  When do you report to the hospital for your surgery?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My strawberries are all in flower so it would be nice to get to eat some. Xx


Yes, it would indeed! Nothing like fresh-picked strawberries!  xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Singing w as really good. Everything is coming along very eell.
> 
> Here's a photo of my crutch handles xx


You made them very cushy....nice!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> No kidding!  When do you report to the hospital for your surgery?


Have to be there by 7am and op should be done in the morning.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks, that sounds really easy. What do you use for toppings? Or is that what the peppers are for?


lettuce, tomatoes, sour cream, cheese(I like colby but Queso Fresco is really good too) guacamole, onions, salsa or pico de gillo and you can make it as mild or wild as you like and then eat them up!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks, that sounds really easy. What do you use for toppings? Or is that what the peppers are for?


Sorry you cook the peppers and onions with the meat after it is browned I still like mine to have a slight snap but you can cook them as long as you like!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Singing w as really good. Everything is coming along very eell.
> 
> Here's a photo of my crutch handles xx


Your tunisian crochet looks really nice and you are so clever!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ithought that too. It's all these lovely shawls she's making. How you doing Lisa? Xxxxx


I am hanging in here trying to take things one day at a time plus it helps the kids had ECA's today and tomorrow!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Sorry I walked away to watch Paddington (which I really enjoyed) it has been 90 F the past two days and my DH still has not got the air conditioners out I am really shocked at that, I have to get up at 5:30 in the morning so I need to go to bed.

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Have to be there by 7am and op should be done in the morning.


Good to know. Will be thinking of you. xxxooo

I'm going to visit my parents tomorrow through Friday, so probably won't be on much over next couple of days. Love you all! xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Try not to worry too much, if the dog seems fine the chances are that he is. You are doing right watching him.


I'm quite worried. She isn't doing her business but she runs around the yard as usual. One fellow told me his relative has just paid $4000 for bowel surgery and my friend said her foster dog had eaten a plastic bag also and the owner paid $2,800 good golly. Plus there is a risk they could die. I'm going to get an exray and hope it shows she has no blockage. Also yesterday my door lock wouldn't open..got locked out. Son jimmied it and todsy I phoned the locksmith but he didn't show up. He said he phoned he was coming but my phone ringer was turned off so I didn't hear the call and he didn't come. Coming early tomorrow. Man came to give an estimate on putting in the door in back. Hope he calls me back. Tomorrow I'm giving my dog Bsby food and diced peaches. Gravy dog food didn't move her. Today was stressful. Hoping tomorrow is better. Cant wait for this all to just be a memory...with a happy ending I tried to crochet the sleeves to the armholes on my baby sweater but it looked too raised so tomorrow I will sew the sleeves in as the direction said. Then all I have to do is edging around the front and hem area. I'm too nervous to do it tonight. Wishing you and all a good night.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls...Im off to the dentist in an hour asnd I'm teerrified. I know purple will need all our loves and hugs and Binky too, but do you think I could hsve a teeny weeny one? My tooth doesnt hurt anymore, maybe she might leave it alone.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hehehe the more the merrier :thumbup:


love your avatar. you do such beautiful work.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Your tunisian crochet looks really nice and you are so clever!


Thank you and i was thinking of you ehile l did it xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You made them very cushy....nice!


Thank you, l wrapped somequilt wadding round the handles first x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls...Im off to the dentist in an hour asnd I'm teerrified. I know purple will need all our loves and hugs and Binky too, but do you think I could hsve a teeny weeny one? My tooth doesnt hurt anymore, maybe she might leave it alone.


Sending you lots of love and hugs, as everyone keeps telling me it will soon be over xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Polly, hope things work out ok for your dog. Lots of love and hugs.x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Mr P has just brought me a coffee so I amm being very lazy this morning.

I was chatting to one of the ladies last night and she has had both her knees done by my surgeon. She said he is very good and it has made such an improvement. The last one was only done a year ago and you can hardly see the scar. I felt reassured by what she told me.

might go for a swim later as I won't be able to go for a while.

love you all loads xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good to know. Will be thinking of you. xxxooo
> 
> I'm going to visit my parents tomorrow through Friday, so probably won't be on much over next couple of days. Love you all! xxxooo


Thank you Pam, have a lovely time with your parents. Xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls...Im off to the dentist in an hour asnd I'm teerrified. I know purple will need all our loves and hugs and Binky too, but do you think I could hsve a teeny weeny one? My tooth doesnt hurt anymore, maybe she might leave it alone.


Wishing you good news at the dentist...there's lots of love and hugs to go around. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Mr P has just brought me a coffee so I amm being very lazy this morning.
> 
> I was chatting to one of the ladies last night and she has had both her knees done by my surgeon. She said he is very good and it has made such an improvement. The last one was only done a year ago and you can hardly see the scar. I felt reassured by what she told me.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're doing all the things you should up to the surgery...doing some research (great news of good outcomes from surgeon) and swimming. Just breathe...breathe...breathe and know that we're there holding your hand and sharing our strength with you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

This stupid cough is keeping me awake. I think I need to find something else to take and will be off to the pharmacy later. I've been using a diffuser with Olbas oils, taking cough medicine and rubbing chest with stinky stuff. It's a dry irritating cough now so the throat is getting sore. I'm wondering if I've just acquired some new allergies to the spring pollen---not had that before. 

Carpet is coming next week so I need to get things up and off the floors - have to pack up the china cabinet and book shelves.

JollyPolly - hope your dog is doing okay by now. Can you call the vet to see what they might suggest to help things move along? A little coconut oil in the food or something? Saying a couple of prayers.

Pam - have a nice time with your visit.

London -- Hope you're having a wonderful holiday!!

Pearl - Hope your and DH are feeling better; sure is hard to get settled into your home when not feeling well. Hope that you are able to get the PA home sold and get yourselves moved to FL for full time. Take it easy though. My sister who lives in Sun City Center is coming north starting next week. They'll visit CO where they have 2 sons, SD and IA where they have daughters and then MN at another son's and back to our home-town in Iowa for a couple of days (another brother and his wife will be there for a 55th class reunion also). They'll be heading our way in July to spend some time here and then we'll go up to monastery where my uncle is a monk/priest the end of July for my Dad's family's family reunion. The uncle is the only one left, but several cousins will be there from Texas, Oklahoma, CO, Washington, WI, Mass, etc. It's always getting caught up with one another.

Time to try to get some more sleep.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all, it's bright & sunny here, at the moment!
Election Day here & no school for Oscar, he is coming here as DD has appt at hospital. I'm off to the horrible doctor for another lecture, I can feel my BP rising already. 
Hope you all have a great day whatever you are doing. Thinking of you Purple today.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> love your avatar. you do such beautiful work.


Good luck at the dentis, shall think of you .....you can think f me at the Drs


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> This stupid cough is keeping me awake. I think I need to find something else to take and will be off to the pharmacy later. I've been using a diffuser with Olbas oils, taking cough medicine and rubbing chest with stinky stuff. It's a dry irritating cough now so the throat is getting sore. I'm wondering if I've just acquired some new allergies to the spring pollen---not had that before.
> 
> Carpet is coming next week so I need to get things up and off the floors - have to pack up the china cabinet and book shelves.
> 
> ...


Hi Rookie, hope your cough soon clears up. I love reading about all your family plans, you are really blessed with so many loving family.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

All done for 3 mths. She has taken my tooth out. I was shaking so much that she gave me a glucose tablet. My mouth is split having to open wide, because, as you all know, I only have a tiny mouth!!!!!. I have to go back in 3 mths. theres another $50 gone today!!! I'm going to take it easy today as it says so on the sheet she gave me.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, it's bright & sunny here, at the moment!
> Election Day here & no school for Oscar, he is coming here as DD has appt at hospital. I'm off to the horrible doctor for another lecture, I can feel my BP rising already.
> Hope you all have a great day whatever you are doing. Thinking of you Purple today.


Good luck with the doctor. I bet he'll be pleased with you xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Good luck at the dentis, shall think of you .....you can think f me at the Drs


Thinking of you at the doctors :roll: If he gets nasty, just punch his lights out! Or if you prefer, lamp him...both result to the same thing.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Rookie, gargle with saltwater and sip lots of honey and lemon drinks xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:18 am ET and 8'c (46'F). Sunny today.
My poor Bella-kitty is confused by my late shift.
I can't get Wednesday right. Too many things to do in the morning. And I forgot my knitting bag and had half and hour to sit twiddling my thumbs.
I got some crocheting done last night. Haven't looked at my knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> All done for 3 mths. She has taken my tooth out. I was shaking so much that she gave me a glucose tablet. My mouth is split having to open wide, because, as you all know, I only have a tiny mouth!!!!!. I have to go back in 3 mths. theres another $50 gone today!!! I'm going to take it easy today as it says so on the sheet she gave me.


I hope your mouth and you feel better soon. Having the tooth out should help.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Good luck at the dentis, shall think of you .....you can think f me at the Drs


I'll be thinking of you too. Has you doctor not heard that he will get better results with encouragement?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This stupid cough is keeping me awake. I think I need to find something else to take and will be off to the pharmacy later. I've been using a diffuser with Olbas oils, taking cough medicine and rubbing chest with stinky stuff. It's a dry irritating cough now so the throat is getting sore. I'm wondering if I've just acquired some new allergies to the spring pollen---not had that before.
> 
> Carpet is coming next week so I need to get things up and off the floors - have to pack up the china cabinet and book shelves.
> 
> ...


Can you get zinc tablets? And honey. Both work.
My doctor told me that women develop allergies later in life. Aren't we lucky.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Mr P has just brought me a coffee so I amm being very lazy this morning.
> 
> I was chatting to one of the ladies last night and she has had both her knees done by my surgeon. She said he is very good and it has made such an improvement. The last one was only done a year ago and you can hardly see the scar. I felt reassured by what she told me.
> 
> ...


I know of 3 ladies at work who have had it done and all of them say "why didn't I have it done sooner". I'm sure you will have the same results.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Rookie, hope your cough soon clears up. I love reading about all your family plans, you are really blessed with so many loving family.


Hi Chris --- hope your visit to the doctor isn't as bad as feared. I need to set up my gynecologist's appointment today along with some follow up dentist appointments. The mammogram and oncologist are scheduled for June so that's all set. I don't mind the actual going...it's getting them scheduled around other things I'd rather be doing.

I got a note from the granddaughters (through Mom) that they're looking forward to seeing us weekend after next -- youngest wants to cook something together and oldest has a couple of books picked out. I love my family.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Rookie, gargle with saltwater and sip lots of honey and lemon drinks xxx


I've been doing the gargling --- need to get more honey and lemon in me. I've been drinking hot apple cider with cinnamon and honey and that helps while I'm drinking it, but it doesn't last long.

Thanks for thinking of me today---I'm thinking of you and what you have ahead of you is much more serious. Good luck and best wishes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Can you get zinc tablets? And honey. Both work.
> My doctor told me that women develop allergies later in life. Aren't we lucky.


I'll try them, again....I wasn't that pleased with the zinc lozenges I purchased the last time; they left a very strange taste.

We women have all the luck!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning ladies. It is sunny and lovely here. I had a bad day yesterday. I had my first car accident ever. It was my fault. My lovely car needs to be fixed in the front and the car I hit has to have a whole new door put on. I was so worried about the young gal I hit as she was pregnant. I asked her to call her doctor and go see him and she did. She went to the ER. Said she felt okay, but she didn't call me as she said she would. Insurance company taking care of all expenses. There goes my rates upward. I feel so stupid this happened. That is my saga.

Pam enjoy your visit with your parents.

Londy hope you and Jill are having a wonderful time.

GS you were very brave having your tooth pulled. Do rest up and take it easy today.

Purple love the purple crutch handle covers. You will definitely need them. Glad you heard such wonderful things about your doctor and the outcomes of his surgeries. Always makes me feel better to know I have picked a great doctor.

Rookie sorry you have a sore throat. My Dad used to gargle with vinegar and something else. It was terrible. I tried it once and never again. We can't wait to go back to Fl., but need to sort thru this house and pack up what we want to take back. Will need a small mover van for it.Hope to go back the end of September.

Chrissy thinking of you at the doctor's. Do not let him bully you. Encourage no bullyig. Hope he is pleased with your progress.

Binky your fajitas sound just like the ones I make. they are so good. Wishing you and the children good luck on their exams.

Saxy sounds like you had a lovely time away at the farm with a beautiful luncheon and tea.Is always nice to be able to get away for a short time and have fun.

Jolly hope the xrays show your doggy is okay and that the doorman shows up along with the other workers you have talked to.Is so disheartening when folks don't follow thru on their word.

Nitzi glad you got some crocheting done. Too bad about leaving knitting at work.At least you get to sleep in a little when you work the later shift. I worked the 3 to 11 shift for many years, that was the only thing I liked about it.

Lifeline hope things are going well for you. Try the fajhita recipe Binky posted it is so good.

Well off to get underway. Hope everyone has a lovely day. Purlyxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Purple know you will be leaving for hospital early in am tomorrow, so just wanted to let you know I love you and will be holding your hand along with all the ladies here.Know all will be well and wishing you a speedy recovery. ((((hugs)))Purly


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Purly---so sorry to hear of your accident. Sure hope the girl is okay and so is the baby. Accidents are just that...you're doing all you can and that's what is important. Since this is your first accident, it may not raise the rates as much as you may think.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls...Im off to the dentist in an hour asnd I'm teerrified. I know purple will need all our loves and hugs and Binky too, but do you think I could hsve a teeny weeny one? My tooth doesnt hurt anymore, maybe she might leave it alone.


Of course you can have all the love and hugs you need! Have enough of both for all of you!  xxxxoooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> love your avatar. you do such beautiful work.


I agree - great new avatar and lovely work!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Pam, have a lovely time with your parents. Xxx


Thanks. Just catching up here before getting a shower and getting ready for my bus trip down there. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> All done for 3 mths. She has taken my tooth out. I was shaking so much that she gave me a glucose tablet. My mouth is split having to open wide, because, as you all know, I only have a tiny mouth!!!!!. I have to go back in 3 mths. theres another $50 gone today!!! I'm going to take it easy today as it says so on the sheet she gave me.


Well, it's done now anyway. Yes, definitely do what it says on the sheet!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies. It is sunny and lovely here. I had a bad day yesterday. I had my first car accident ever. It was my fault. My lovely car needs to be fixed in the front and the car I hit has to have a whole new door put on. I was so worried about the young gal I hit as she was pregnant. I asked her to call her doctor and go see him and she did. She went to the ER. Said she felt okay, but she didn't call me as she said she would. Insurance company taking care of all expenses. There goes my rates upward. I feel so stupid this happened. That is my saga.
> 
> Pam enjoy your visit with your parents.
> 
> Well off to get underway. Hope everyone has a lovely day. Purlyxxx


Oh, Purly, I'm so sorry! Sending you much love and many hugs! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Is Heaven farm open to the public? The cream tea sounds inviting....


Yes it is, and worth going now while the bluebells are out.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening from Cornwall! Had a great journey down and we managed not to get left behind in Plymouth!The hotel is lovely and we have eaten well! Today we went to Falmouth on the bus through all the country lanes which were very pretty with wild flowers. We met up with my 90 year old friend who was on very good form! Will catch up soon xxxxxxx


It sounds wonderful. Moreover the weather is improving. Enjoy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Singing w as really good. Everything is coming along very eell.
> 
> Here's a photo of my crutch handles xx


Pretty and practical. Just like you. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls...Im off to the dentist in an hour asnd I'm teerrified. I know purple will need all our loves and hugs and Binky too, but do you think I could hsve a teeny weeny one? My tooth doesnt hurt anymore, maybe she might leave it alone.


we have enough for everyone. I'll always have a hug for you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, it's bright & sunny here, at the moment!
> Election Day here & no school for Oscar, he is coming here as DD has appt at hospital. I'm off to the horrible doctor for another lecture, I can feel my BP rising already.
> Hope you all have a great day whatever you are doing. Thinking of you Purple today.


If your BP rises you should tell the Dr off.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> All done for 3 mths. She has taken my tooth out. I was shaking so much that she gave me a glucose tablet. My mouth is split having to open wide, because, as you all know, I only have a tiny mouth!!!!!. I have to go back in 3 mths. theres another $50 gone today!!! I'm going to take it easy today as it says so on the sheet she gave me.


You should take it easy. Having that tooth out was very traumatic and your body will react.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies. It is sunny and lovely here. I had a bad day yesterday. I had my first car accident ever. It was my fault. My lovely car needs to be fixed in the front and the car I hit has to have a whole new door put on. I was so worried about the young gal I hit as she was pregnant. I asked her to call her doctor and go see him and she did. She went to the ER. Said she felt okay, but she didn't call me as she said she would. Insurance company taking care of all expenses. There goes my rates upward. I feel so stupid this happened. That is my saga.
> 
> Pam enjoy your visit with your parents.
> 
> ...


Pearlt I'm so sorry about your accident. You take things easy as well. That was traumatic as well. I'm sure the pregnant lady is fine. If that was your first accident you are doing well!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Pretty and practical. Just like you. xx


I'll take the pretty, but not sure about practical, thanks xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Pearlie, so sorry to hear about your accident, but as Rookie said it was just that an accident, try not to ipset yourself about it.
ps thanks for the love and hugs, they are much appreciated xxxxx sending some right back to hou.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dorset button + Crochet =


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just for you, Purple. I'm not usually a purple polish kind of girl, but I did this to remember you especially this week...hope it all goes well. Everytime I look down and see my hands, I'll be saying a little prayer for you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Dorset button + Crochet =


another pretty!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just for you, Purple. I'm not usually a purple polish kind of girl, but I did this to remember you especially this week...hope it all goes well. Everytime I look down and see my hands, I'll be saying a little prayer for you.


Very pretty and thank you Rookie xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Very pretty and thank you Rookie xxx


Never mind the crepey skin and a little messy manicure...the thought is still the same.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Is it me or does your avatar keep changing?


It did do, I think I'm happy with it now :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Sorry you cook the peppers and onions with the meat after it is browned I still like mine to have a slight snap but you can cook them as long as you like!


Thank you, I'm going to give them a go next time it's my turn to cook at the weekend


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good to know. Will be thinking of you. xxxooo
> 
> I'm going to visit my parents tomorrow through Friday, so probably won't be on much over next couple of days. Love you all! xxxooo


You probably won't be on now, but have a lovely visit.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> love your avatar. you do such beautiful work.


Thank you.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> All done for 3 mths. She has taken my tooth out. I was shaking so much that she gave me a glucose tablet. My mouth is split having to open wide, because, as you all know, I only have a tiny mouth!!!!!. I have to go back in 3 mths. theres another $50 gone today!!! I'm going to take it easy today as it says so on the sheet she gave me.


So glad that tooth has been pulled, now it can't trouble you any more


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies. It is sunny and lovely here. I had a bad day yesterday. I had my first car accident ever. It was my fault. My lovely car needs to be fixed in the front and the car I hit has to have a whole new door put on. I was so worried about the young gal I hit as she was pregnant. I asked her to call her doctor and go see him and she did. She went to the ER. Said she felt okay, but she didn't call me as she said she would. Insurance company taking care of all expenses. There goes my rates upward. I feel so stupid this happened. That is my saga.
> 
> Pam enjoy your visit with your parents.
> 
> ...


Hope you are feeling better now and not too shaken up by the accident


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Dorset button + Crochet =


Really pretty, love the colour combination


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi Chris --- hope your visit to the doctor isn't as bad as feared. I need to set up my gynecologist's appointment today along with some follow up dentist appointments. The mammogram and oncologist are scheduled for June so that's all set. I don't mind the actual going...it's getting them scheduled around other things I'd rather be doing.
> 
> I got a note from the granddaughters (through Mom) that they're looking forward to seeing us weekend after next -- youngest wants to cook something together and oldest has a couple of books picked out. I love my family.


I hope the gynecologist and the dentist dont get mixed up!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Pearlt I'm so sorry about your accident. You take things easy as well. That was traumatic as well. I'm sure the pregnant lady is fine. If that was your first accident you are doing well!


Purley, I'm sending you hugs for your shock. The lady will be fine I'm sure. You put your feet up and chill out......cos we love you


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Dorset button + Crochet =


wonderful, Do a few hundred and open a craft stall one day. You could make a fortune. Good luck for tomorrow bonny lass. I'm thinking of you..


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> So glad that tooth has been pulled, now it can't trouble you any more


dont you believe it, im in agony :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Never mind the crepey skin and a little messy manicure...the thought is still the same.


Beautiful hands and immaculate nails xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> dont you believe it, im in agony :shock:


Sending you soothing hugs xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> wonderful, Do a few hundred and open a craft stall one day. You could make a fortune. Good luck for tomorrow bonny lass. I'm thinking of you..


Done about 18 so far xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I hope the gynecologist and the dentist dont get mixed up!


Oh no, what a horrible thought!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lifeline---love the new avatar; what a beautiful shawl.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> dont you believe it, im in agony :shock:


Oh no!!!! Feel better soon.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lifeline---love the new avatar; what a beautiful shawl.


Thank you.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> All done for 3 mths. She has taken my tooth out. I was shaking so much that she gave me a glucose tablet. My mouth is split having to open wide, because, as you all know, I only have a tiny mouth!!!!!. I have to go back in 3 mths. theres another $50 gone today!!! I'm going to take it easy today as it says so on the sheet she gave me.


At least it is done know and you can breathe here is some more hugs for you ((((()))))


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies. It is sunny and lovely here. I had a bad day yesterday. I had my first car accident ever. It was my fault. My lovely car needs to be fixed in the front and the car I hit has to have a whole new door put on. I was so worried about the young gal I hit as she was pregnant. I asked her to call her doctor and go see him and she did. She went to the ER. Said she felt okay, but she didn't call me as she said she would. Insurance company taking care of all expenses. There goes my rates upward. I feel so stupid this happened. That is my saga.
> 
> Pam enjoy your visit with your parents.
> 
> ...


Purly that was a bad day, I hope you and the young lady are all right!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just for you, Purple. I'm not usually a purple polish kind of girl, but I did this to remember you especially this week...hope it all goes well. Everytime I look down and see my hands, I'll be saying a little prayer for you.


That is a neat idea! I don't wear nail polish but I will wear purple tomorrow !


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Dorset button + Crochet =


Love it!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

It is another 90 F day today and the ECA's are behind us ...phew...no onward to the finals next week.... :shock: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you all for your lovely messages. They mean so much to me. I am feeling ok and just about to go to bed as l have to be up very early tomorrow. Night night, l love you all xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> You probably won't be on now, but have a lovely visit.


Thank you. I'm here now and having a good visit. Will be off to see my sister this evening for a bit. She only lives about a mile or so away.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Dorset button + Crochet =


Oh, that's lovely!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It is another 90 F day today and the ECA's are behind us ...phew...no onward to the finals next week.... :shock: :roll:


Thank goodness you're through the ECAs. Hopefully the finals next week will go smoothly. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you all for your lovely messages. They mean so much to me. I am feeling ok and just about to go to bed as l have to be up very early tomorrow. Night night, l love you all xxx


Best of luck tomorrow, Purple. Sending you many gentle and healing hugs and much love! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls and especially our Purple. I undertsand her op was supposed to be at 9am. I hope its all over and done with. Now she can get on the mend.Come on purple.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Waking up and saying a prayer for Purple -- and sending a hello to everyone else. More boxes to pack today to get things up and off the floors for new carpets being installed on Monday. Sure wish this cough would be done as I think the new carpet fibers floating in the air are just going to exacerbate it....oh well, cross that bridge when it comes up. I'm hoping that I can leave while the workers are here -- I'll head over to our DD's home - she'll be at work and DGS will be in kindergarten class. I can just sit an knit and cook while there. Or, I can work outside in the gardens if the rains have stopped by then.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:16 am ET and 10'C (52'F). Hot and humid today.
It's Friday.
Wishing everything good for Purple.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Waking up and saying a prayer for Purple -- and sending a hello to everyone else. More boxes to pack today to get things up and off the floors for new carpets being installed on Monday. Sure wish this cough would be done as I think the new carpet fibers floating in the air are just going to exacerbate it....oh well, cross that bridge when it comes up. I'm hoping that I can leave while the workers are here -- I'll head over to our DD's home - she'll be at work and DGS will be in kindergarten class. I can just sit an knit and cook while there. Or, I can work outside in the gardens if the rains have stopped by then.


And the smells from the manufacturing process. They take a long time to go. But it will look nice.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you. I'm here now and having a good visit. Will be off to see my sister this evening for a bit. She only lives about a mile or so away.


Have a good time visiting.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

The TV says a tsunami of pollen is on the way. Good grief. I'm taking my allergy pill.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It is another 90 F day today and the ECA's are behind us ...phew...no onward to the finals next week.... :shock: :roll:


Congratulations on getting the ECA's behind. The secondary school and primary school teachers are on strike up here. The students are complaining that there will be no final exams. Their final marks will be based on work done throughout the year. oops.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> dont you believe it, im in agony :shock:


Then I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just for you, Purple. I'm not usually a purple polish kind of girl, but I did this to remember you especially this week...hope it all goes well. Everytime I look down and see my hands, I'll be saying a little prayer for you.


Your hand looks lovely. Nice purple polish.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Dorset button + Crochet =


Beautiful. I would get a headache if I tried to do something that small.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going now.
Everyone have a lovely day.
Purple heal quickly. No drama please. <<Hug>>


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Purple. I hope the surgery went well this morning and you are now resting. Love you lots. xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> All done for 3 mths. She has taken my tooth out. I was shaking so much that she gave me a glucose tablet. My mouth is split having to open wide, because, as you all know, I only have a tiny mouth!!!!!. I have to go back in 3 mths. theres another $50 gone today!!! I'm going to take it easy today as it says so on the sheet she gave me.


Thank goodness that's over, make sure you rest up today, I prescribe coffee & knitting? Xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good luck with the doctor. I bet he'll be pleased with you xxx


It would take a lot to make my DR be pleased with me!! He was impressed I have lost some weight. He is not sympathetic with my Polio problems & insisted I could be more active! I WISH!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies. It is sunny and lovely here. I had a bad day yesterday. I had my first car accident ever. It was my fault. My lovely car needs to be fixed in the front and the car I hit has to have a whole new door put on. I was so worried about the young gal I hit as she was pregnant. I asked her to call her doctor and go see him and she did. She went to the ER. Said she felt okay, but she didn't call me as she said she would. Insurance company taking care of all expenses. There goes my rates upward. I feel so stupid this happened. That is my saga.
> 
> Pam enjoy your visit with your parents.
> 
> ...


Hi Purly, I'm so sorry you had the accident, thank goodness you & the other driver were not badly hurt. I hope you have been resting after all this. Hugs xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> If your BP rises you should tell the Dr off.


Hi Saxy, how you doing & all those babies! my BP was right down, I think the Dr was amazed, I think it's because I sat & knitted while I waited to go in & didn't focus on him! I'm so determined to loose weight just to show him. ( I know I need to as well!)


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Saxy, how you doing & all those babies! my BP was right down, I think the Dr was amazed, I think it's because I sat & knitted while I waited to go in & didn't focus on him! I'm so determined to loose weight just to show him. ( I know I need to as well!)


I suspect that he is practising tough love, and is actually very pleased with your progress.

I don't see enough of any of my babies. Freddie is visiting tonight, so I'm looking forward to that. I have a VE Day service this afternoon, and the beacon on the seafront will be lit this evening at 9.30, so I won't have him for long, but it will be lovely to see him.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I suspect that he is practising tough love, and is actually very pleased with your progress.
> 
> I don't see enough of any of my babies. Freddie is visiting tonight, so I'm looking forward to that. I have a VE Day service this afternoon, and the beacon on the seafront will be lit this evening at 9.30, so I won't have him for long, but it will be lovely to see him.


I agree with you about y Dr but it's still tough going to him. Have a good cuddle with Freddie & enjoy you VE DAY celebrations. I might be going to a celebration tonight with my DDs if I can. Hugs. Xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:16 am ET and 10'C (52'F). Hot and humid today.
> It's Friday.
> Wishing everything good for Purple.


And from me, too! xxxooo


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone. Thinking of purple and hoping the surgery is over now and just recovery ahead. Sending love and very gentle hugs to you dear.

Can't be on long this am. Have all kinds of errands to run with DH. Was on way to grocery store when accident happened so never made it there and we are in desperate need of food in this house, so will hopefully get there today.

Rookie and Binky how lovely you girls painted your nails purple for our Purple's surgery day.

Rookie hope your cough gets better soon. New carpeting always sets me off in coughing fits. Hope you go to DD on Monday.

Binky glad the ECS tests are over and just finals coming up next.

GS hope the extraction area stops hurting soon. Don't drink hot beverages for a few days so you don't wash the blood clot away. I didn't listen and boy what pain I had. The dentist had to pack that area. Love you and sending hugs your way.

Chrissy congrats on the wt loss. Maybe doctor should try to exercise more with your limitations. Wouldn't happen. I think I might find another doctor. He doesn't seem very understanding.

Pam hope you had a nice visit with your sister.

Nitzi are you on late shift again. Did you find your knitting???Have a nice day.

Lifeline forgot to tell you I love your new avatar.

Londy when do you and Jill get back???

Hi to Saxy, Xiang and Jolly.

Gotta run now, back later. Love to all Purly


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Purly, we are going home tomorrow, knitting at the ready for the trip xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Congratulations on getting the ECA's behind. The secondary school and primary school teachers are on strike up here. The students are complaining that there will be no final exams. Their final marks will be based on work done throughout the year. oops.


I don't think that is something I would complain about no finals that would be party time....... :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

**************IMPORTANT************

mR P. HAS JUST PHONED ME TO TELL ME THAT OUR LOVELY PURPLE IS THROUGH HER OPERATION. SHE WENT DOWN AT NOON AND ITS ALL OVER NOW. SHE IS IN RECOVERY..........WELL DONE PURPLE....I DONT HALF LOVE HER!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> **************IMPORTANT************
> 
> mR P. HAS JUST PHONED ME TO TELL ME THAT OUR LOVELY PURPLE IS THROUGH HER OPERATION. SHE WENT DOWN AT NOON AND ITS ALL OVER NOW. SHE IS IN RECOVERY..........WELL DONE PURPLE....I DONT HALF LOVE HER!


Thank you for letting us know I am sending her lots of love and hugs (((())))


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> **************IMPORTANT************
> 
> mR P. HAS JUST PHONED ME TO TELL ME THAT OUR LOVELY PURPLE IS THROUGH HER OPERATION. SHE WENT DOWN AT NOON AND ITS ALL OVER NOW. SHE IS IN RECOVERY..........WELL DONE PURPLE....I DONT HALF LOVE HER!


Good to hear from Mr. P. Sending you get well wishes, Purple!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> **************IMPORTANT************
> 
> mR P. HAS JUST PHONED ME TO TELL ME THAT OUR LOVELY PURPLE IS THROUGH HER OPERATION. SHE WENT DOWN AT NOON AND ITS ALL OVER NOW. SHE IS IN RECOVERY..........WELL DONE PURPLE....I DONT HALF LOVE HER!


Thanks for keeping us updated :thumbup: that is good news


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Linky sent me a PM, she asked me to pass on her love to you all xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> **************IMPORTANT************
> 
> mR P. HAS JUST PHONED ME TO TELL ME THAT OUR LOVELY PURPLE IS THROUGH HER OPERATION. SHE WENT DOWN AT NOON AND ITS ALL OVER NOW. SHE IS IN RECOVERY..........WELL DONE PURPLE....I DONT HALF LOVE HER!


That's great news and here's to a speedy recovery! xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> **************IMPORTANT************
> 
> mR P. HAS JUST PHONED ME TO TELL ME THAT OUR LOVELY PURPLE IS THROUGH HER OPERATION. SHE WENT DOWN AT NOON AND ITS ALL OVER NOW. SHE IS IN RECOVERY..........WELL DONE PURPLE....I DONT HALF LOVE HER!


Thanks for letting us know.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi everyone. Feeling ok, knee is a bit sore. But your love and hugs are working well together with the painkillers

love you all lots xxx.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi everyone. Feeling ok, knee is a bit sore. But your love and hugs are working well together with the painkillers
> 
> love you all lots xxx.


At the risk of sounding boring, shouldnt you be resting???????

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im off to bed now....I cant seem to settle until Purple is coming home. I may txt her tomorrow, to make sure she is doing as shes told. Londy will tell her also when she gets home from cornwall. nite.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am off to get some things from the store today is Jess's Birthday so I want to take a treat to sewing circle tonight.

Purple glad the love and hugs are helping here are some more for you ((()))

Hope you are all doing well and enjoying your day it is quite warm here again today.

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi everyone. Feeling ok, knee is a bit sore. But your love and hugs are working well together with the painkillers
> 
> love you all lots xxx.


Good to know, hope you feel even better in the morning! More love and hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi everyone. Feeling ok, knee is a bit sore. But your love and hugs are working well together with the painkillers
> 
> love you all lots xxx.


Wow, I never expected to see you on here. Hope you tolerate the pain killers well.

PM me to let me know if it's okay to give out your address to some of the people on the Tea Party (only by PM).

Thanks.

Jeanette


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello friends, had a very busy day. Took care of all our errands and got groceries. Had salmon patties for supper with fresh broccoli, corn on the cob and sliced tomatoes. Simple and quick. Tasted great was so hungry . Hadn't eaten all day.

Purple didn't expect to see you on, but glad the surgery is over for you and that the pain pills are working.Sending lots of love and gentle hugs your way.

Londy know you will be knitting all the way home.

Binky please tell Jess Happy Birthday for me.

GS nitey nite dear.

Rookie how is your throat feeling????Better I hope.

Well I am off, very tired tonight. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> **************IMPORTANT************
> 
> mR P. HAS JUST PHONED ME TO TELL ME THAT OUR LOVELY PURPLE IS THROUGH HER OPERATION. SHE WENT DOWN AT NOON AND ITS ALL OVER NOW. SHE IS IN RECOVERY..........WELL DONE PURPLE....I DONT HALF LOVE HER!


Thanks, Susan, for the update! Hope she has a speedy recovery.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Linky sent me a PM, she asked me to pass on her love to you all xxxxxx


And we love her and miss her! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi everyone. Feeling ok, knee is a bit sore. But your love and hugs are working well together with the painkillers
> 
> love you all lots xxx.


Love you, too! Send healing hugs to you! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And we love her and miss her! xxxooo


Re Linky....yes, we do.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi everyone. Feeling ok, knee is a bit sore. But your love and hugs are working well together with the painkillers
> 
> love you all lots xxx.


Great to see you, but keep resting.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi jeannette,
NOT A problem. Sending pm.


Hope you are feeling better xxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi jeannette,
> NOT A problem. Sending pm.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better xxxxx


Good morning you. They do like to get you up early in hospital don't they!?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning you. They do like to get you up early in hospital don't they!?


Morning Rebecca, yes they do, already been upto loo. X


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Rebecca, yes they do, already been upto loo. X


 :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Rebecca, yes they do, already been upto loo. X


That's great news, no bed pans for you! :lol: Hope you're not too sore be a good girl! Xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Rebecca, yes they do, already been upto loo. X


That's great but don't over do it, you must do as you are told! Try & have a rest too. Loads of love xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls, Its pouring down with rain today, and My poor GS2 has gone off camping in it, I hope the Duke of Edinburgh appreciates it!

I hope our Purple isnt in too much pain but I'm sure she'll be sore. It'll be hard for her today, as I beleive thaty get you straight up after the operation. I shall text her later and keep you all informed.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone. Is supposed to be very warm here, up to 80F. Hope they are correct. Going to finish making fresh fruit salad, then make my special coleslaw with pineapple and marshmallows. Having BBQ ribs for dinner tonight.

Purple glad you were able to get up to the loo. They will have you out of there in no time. Know you will do very well with rehab.Do try to get a bit of rest in though. No over doing.

Linky miss you too. Come back soon.Hugs and love sent.

GS hope the weather improves quickly for DGS2 on his camp outing. I have camped in tents in the down pour and it has not been pleasant. Wishing fun and good times for him, and wonderful weather.

I am going to go cooking as soon as I get myself together. Back later.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's great news, no bed pans for you! :lol: Hope you're not too sore be a good girl! Xxxx


And from me, too! Love you lots, so take good care of yourself for us.  xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Is supposed to be very warm here, up to 80F. Hope they are correct. Going to finish making fresh fruit salad, then make my special coleslaw with pineapple and marshmallows. Having BBQ ribs for dinner tonight.
> 
> Purple glad you were able to get up to the loo. They will have you out of there in no time. Know you will do very well with rehab.Do try to get a bit of rest in though. No over doing.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a very good cole slaw --- recipe, please? Thanks. BBQ sounds good - but we have more rain coming today so doubt that grilling outside makes any sense. I may just do a beef stew or pot roast in the oven (with beer?) - with all this work, I need something hearty.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Rookie, the coleslaw recipe, I have no recipe for. It is just somethng I threw together many years ago and my family loves it. So it is a staple. You can use fresh cabbage you shred yourself, which I sometimes do, but for ease and time I buy a bag of pre shredded cabbage at the grocery. I buy a small can of crushed pineapple and drain it. Can save some of the juice if you like, but I usually have it go down the drain.I throw the drained pineapple in with the cabbage and usually a half a bag of mini marshmallows. I just scoop out some mayo(not to much) and mix everything together. If you like a little more pineapple taste can mix a Tbsp. of the juice into the mayo before adding to mix. I make this several hours ahead of when I want to serve it so all the flavors meld together. It keeps nicely in the refrig covered for apprrox 3 days.

I have added chopped nuts, shredded carrots and raisins to this also. Surprisingly it all works together.Hope you and your family like it.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

We are supposed to get rain also today, so am doing the ribs in the oven.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Because it was such an awful wet day, we went out for lunch. Just to a garden centre. We had mince and dumplings with veg. It was beautiful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Rookie, the coleslaw recipe, I have no recipe for. It is just somethng I threw together many years ago and my family loves it. So it is a staple. You can use fresh cabbage you shred yourself, which I sometimes do, but for ease and time I buy a bag of pre shredded cabbage at the grocery. I buy a small can of crushed pineapple and drain it. Can save some of the juice if you like, but I usually have it go down the drain.I throw the drained pineapple in with the cabbage and usually a half a bag of mini marshmallows. I just scoop out some mayo(not to much) and mix everything together. If you like a little more pineapple taste can mix a Tbsp. of the juice into the mayo before adding to mix. I make this several hours ahead of when I want to serve it so all the flavors meld together. It keeps nicely in the refrig covered for apprrox 3 days.
> 
> I have added chopped nuts, shredded carrots and raisins to this also. Surprisingly it all works together.Hope you and your family like it.


That sounds very good....think I have everything I need. Know what's on the menu tonight!!

DGS was here to wrap his Mom's Mother's Day present and we decided to make Dreamsicle cookies with Dreamsicle icing---boxed and canned from Walmart. They are very good and I've already eaten too many! Glad most of them went home with DGS. Think I'll use the leftover icing to frost some cinnamon rolls---that just sounds so good to me and I think I'll even put some orange zest rind in the rolls.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone. Been to the supermarket today, which is not something I do very often. The family are coming for a Bar be cue tomorrow, hopefully it will be dry, if not blankets on the floor & the boys can pretend! 
This afternoon I have been working on our flag, it's been such a lot of work but I have enjoyed it. 
I ordered new glasses yesterday so hopefully I will be able to do more crafts. My eyesight is very much better since my ops but I have somehow now got one eye which is long-sighted & the other is short-sighted, I'm surprised I'm not walking in circles! My new smart glasses I shall wear all the time which is fine.
Going to watch the TV tonight of the big VE Day concert, so pleased its dry for them. 
Enjoy your evening & day all......xxx...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

************IMPORTANT ********************

Purple has been up and walking today and had some physio. The family went to visit her today too. She is sleepy with the pain killers, (which is a good thing)(they'll have to give her double because she takes some doing as she's told) I told her you're all asking after her and missing her.

Her internet is hit and miss so cant get on line sometimes. If you're there purple. we love you. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

See you all tomorrow. Weve been very quiet today. nite. x


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That sounds very good....think I have everything I need. Know what's on the menu tonight!!
> 
> DGS was here to wrap his Mom's Mother's Day present and we decided to make Dreamsicle cookies with Dreamsicle icing---boxed and canned from Walmart. They are very good and I've already eaten too many! Glad most of them went home with DGS. Think I'll use the leftover icing to frost some cinnamon rolls---that just sounds so good to me and I think I'll even put some orange zest rind in the rolls.


That sounds so yummy!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ************IMPORTANT ********************
> 
> Purple has been up and walking today and had some physio. The family went to visit her today too. She is sleepy with the pain killers, (which is a good thing)(they'll have to give her double because she takes some doing as she's told) I told her you're all asking after her and missing her.
> 
> Her internet is hit and miss so cant get on line sometimes. If you're there purple. we love you. xx


Susan - thanks for the update. Yes, Purple, we do love and miss you! Behave yourself so your healing goes quickly and well! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Is supposed to be very warm here, up to 80F. Hope they are correct. Going to finish making fresh fruit salad, then make my special coleslaw with pineapple and marshmallows. Having BBQ ribs for dinner tonight.
> 
> Purple glad you were able to get up to the loo. They will have you out of there in no time. Know you will do very well with rehab.Do try to get a bit of rest in though. No over doing.
> 
> ...


We had ribs last weekend sooooo good and yes the slaw does sound good, I agree with Rookie recipe please!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Rookie, the coleslaw recipe, I have no recipe for. It is just somethng I threw together many years ago and my family loves it. So it is a staple. You can use fresh cabbage you shred yourself, which I sometimes do, but for ease and time I buy a bag of pre shredded cabbage at the grocery. I buy a small can of crushed pineapple and drain it. Can save some of the juice if you like, but I usually have it go down the drain.I throw the drained pineapple in with the cabbage and usually a half a bag of mini marshmallows. I just scoop out some mayo(not to much) and mix everything together. If you like a little more pineapple taste can mix a Tbsp. of the juice into the mayo before adding to mix. I make this several hours ahead of when I want to serve it so all the flavors meld together. It keeps nicely in the refrig covered for apprrox 3 days.
> 
> I should have kept reading thank you for the recipe I will have to try this!
> I have added chopped nuts, shredded carrots and raisins to this also. Surprisingly it all works together.Hope you and your family like it.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have been busy today making cupcakes with Ava here is a picture


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Had a busy day. It got up to 88 degrees F. A/C is on. Have been trying to try to straighten our mess, but think it will be like this for awhile. Sorting and placing and deciding does take time.Have lots of stuff to go through and pack up for Florida house.Dust is flying every where.

Purple glad you are doing well. Glad to know the pain medicine is working so well. Sending you hugs and blessings dear girl.

GS thank you for the updates on purple. Your luncheon out sounded delicious. Sorry the rain is still around. Hopefully you will some warm weather soon so you can sit in your garden and knit.

Rookie Where at Walmart do they sell the dreamscicles???Never knew they sold them. I assume they are cookies. I love the ice cream scicles.

Binky hope you like the coleslaw??? How is youer weekend going. Good I hope.

Chrissy have a lovely BBQ tomorrow with the family. Hopefully the weather will hold so you can be outside.
Is different for one eye to see long range and the other close up. Glad the glasses will help greatly to off set this vision fluxuation. Enjoy your knitting projects dear.

Tomorrow is Mother's Day in the US, but I want to wish all the mothers here on Connections the most wonderful day. Mothers should always be celebrated. Love you all dear friends. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have been busy today making cupcakes with Ava here is a picture


Those look yummy!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Had a busy day. It got up to 88 degrees F. A/C is on. Have been trying to try to straighten our mess, but think it will be like this for awhile. Sorting and placing and deciding does take time.Have lots of stuff to go through and pack up for Florida house.Dust is flying every where.
> 
> Purple glad you are doing well. Glad to know the pain medicine is working so well. Sending you hugs and blessings dear girl.
> 
> ...


We are having an ok weekend Ava misses her mom so bad so I try to be there for her when I can she will be here a lot over the summer! We had fun making the cupcakes today but I couldn't help but wish Michael was here enjoying them too!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Those look yummy!


I will be making these again for Fourth of July and they were yummy and a little better for you I only use the egg whites when I make cakes makes them moister to I think!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Tomorrow is mine and Linky's DM's birthday so I made a small cake for her, will post a picture later...I forgot to take one earlier or i would do it now....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day to all of my lovely friends love you all and hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all of my lovely friends love you all and hope you all have a wonderful day!


And from me, too. I wish you all a very lovely Mother's Day! Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Had a busy day. It got up to 88 degrees F. A/C is on. Have been trying to try to straighten our mess, but think it will be like this for awhile. Sorting and placing and deciding does take time.Have lots of stuff to go through and pack up for Florida house.Dust is flying every where.
> 
> Purple glad you are doing well. Glad to know the pain medicine is working so well. Sending you hugs and blessings dear girl.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Tomorrow is mine and Linky's DM's birthday so I made a small cake for her, will post a picture later...I forgot to take one earlier or i would do it now....


Happy Mother's Day and Happy Birthday to your Mom....and Happy Mother's Day! The cupcakes look yummy...and perfect for 4th of July.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls...Im off to the dentist in an hour asnd I'm teerrified. I know purple will need all our loves and hugs and Binky too, but do you think I could hsve a teeny weeny one? My tooth doesnt hurt anymore, maybe she might leave it alone.


Here are as many hugs and good wishes you can hold! I'm behind so I hope by now you are fine and got thru it. 
I'm the worse person at a dentist! My dentist is dead probably due to working with me...I hear he drank himself to death. Once he ran past me when I came for my visit..just left...found out later his wife was having a baby. I still think it was an excuse not to have to deal with me
Seriously, how are you and was all well?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Mmm! I'm drooling...and no supplies to make it tonight. It's on my list.thank you for the recipee.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have been busy today making cupcakes with Ava here is a picture


Dumb question..are the layers from food color... befor baking or after?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi purple, I hope you recover ASAP! Keep the pain pills coming wishing you well.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Happy Mothers Day to all. I hope you have a wonderful day. 
Mu dog baby is better but not well yet. My son and I will go out to dinner.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have been busy today making cupcakes with Ava here is a picture


Looking good.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Tomorrow is mine and Linky's DM's birthday so I made a small cake for her, will post a picture later...I forgot to take one earlier or i would do it now....


Happy birthday to your DM.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Rookie sorry to hear your DD is a wee bit low. It must be quite tough for you as well as her. I think you are doing the right thing for her.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Here are as many hugs and good wishes you can hold! I'm behind so I hope by now you are fine and got thru it.
> I'm the worse person at a dentist! My dentist is dead probably due to working with me...I hear he drank himself to death. Once he ran past me when I came for my visit..just left...found out later his wife was having a baby. I still think it was an excuse not to have to deal with me
> Seriously, how are you and was all well?


That is such a funny story :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

************IMPORTSNT ************

Purple is coming home today. She has mastered the stairs on her crutches so they are letting her free.....Ive warned her not to get too clever when she gets home. Im sure you will too.

Good morning girls, I had an hours lie in. not up until 11 am. I'm getting worse.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have been busy today making cupcakes with Ava here is a picture


Wow, that's very clever!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Tomorrow is mine and Linky's DM's birthday so I made a small cake for her, will post a picture later...I forgot to take one earlier or i would do it now....


Happy birthday to your mum, big hugs from me and Purple, just in case she didn't pick this up!! xxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wow, that's very clever!!


Morning Londy. Did you have a nice holiday? I'm pleased you are home. Ive missed you.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all!! Missed you all too, Susan and so sorry I didn't get on more while I was away, sporadic internet and a very non-tech friend who is not patient with those that have their noses glued to their phone all the time, quite right too!!
Firstly, may I wish a very happy Mother's day to everyone celebrating and even those who are not cos we're all mothers, after all!!
Had a lovely time in Cornwall with Jill, quite exhausting but good fun. Jill is a tiny little thing, about 75lbs and although aged 70, has a lot of energy and stamina. At twice her weight, I do not!! However, I'm sure all the walking and hill climbing we did helped to offset some of the wine we drank! Met up with two old friends while I was there, which was great and really enjoyed Flora day!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! Missed you all too, Susan and so sorry I didn't get on more while I was away, sporadic internet and a very non-tech friend who is not patient with those that have their noses glued to their phone all the time, quite right too!!
> Firstly, may I wish a very happy Mother's day to everyone celebrating and even those who are not cos we're all mothers, after all!!
> Had a lovely time in Cornwall with Jill, quite exhausting but good fun. Jill is a tiny little thing, about 75lbs and although aged 70, has a lot of energy and stamina. At twice her weight, I do not!! However, I'm sure all the walking and hill climbing we did helped to offset some of the wine we drank! Met up with two old friends while I was there, which was great and really enjoyed Flora day!


Looks like a beautiful day. Happy Mother's Day to Moms everywhere.

Great news, Purple, enjoy recovering in your own bed and home.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ************IMPORTSNT ************
> 
> Purple is coming home today. She has mastered the stairs on her crutches so they are letting her free.....Ive warned her not to get too clever when she gets home. Im sure you will too.
> 
> Good morning girls, I had an hours lie in. not up until 11 am. I'm getting worse.


That's wonderful news and, yes, Purple, take it very slowly and try not to do too much!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! Missed you all too, Susan and so sorry I didn't get on more while I was away, sporadic internet and a very non-tech friend who is not patient with those that have their noses glued to their phone all the time, quite right too!!
> Firstly, may I wish a very happy Mother's day to everyone celebrating and even those who are not cos we're all mothers, after all!!
> Had a lovely time in Cornwall with Jill, quite exhausting but good fun. Jill is a tiny little thing, about 75lbs and although aged 70, has a lot of energy and stamina. At twice her weight, I do not!! However, I'm sure all the walking and hill climbing we did helped to offset some of the wine we drank! Met up with two old friends while I was there, which was great and really enjoyed Flora day!


Sounds like a wonderful getaway for you and, yes, we did miss you!!!  Those photos are great! xxxooo


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a sunny and lovely Pa. Say it will rin later,hopefully willpass us by. Happy Mother's Day to all my dear friends. Hope you all have a terrific day. Going to DSIL's house for a cookout for dinner and have heard from 2 of my overseas kids plus tons of wishes from friends. Thank you all for your good wishes. Going to try to do a few loads of laundry. DH has to clear the way to the washer though. As I said before dust and everything else is flying all over the place. We think we will only be able to get the stuff together this summer that we are moving to Florida. I am moving slowly as the RA just keeps trying to flare up. So I work slowly on the packing.Thinking to fly back next summer for a couple weeks, to get rid of stuff here and put house on the market then.It certainly helps remove pressure from me to try to get it all done this summer.Allowing myself to work only so many hours a day so I don't over due, or at least trying to do this. I am an A type personality you know.lol

Binky love the cupcakes. Recipe for using egg whites instead of whole egg please. These will just be super for July 4th. Know Ava loves being with you while her Mom is away. This is so hard for her and you, especially with little Michael still at his Dad's. You shall be rewarded for your selflessness dear.Happy Birthday to your dear mother.

Purple glad you are home. Now don't overdue. Follow the instructions you were given. Enjoy doing your crafts and resting. I know Mr. P will be your major domo for you. Love you lots. Hugs sent.

GS it is okay to sleep in when you feel the need. I did today as well. I didn't rollout till 8:05 am. DH was already up. Enjoy your day sweetie.

Londy so happy you are back home. We all missed you but happy that you enjoyed yourself. Loved all the pictures. Especially the one with you having tea by the ocean. I could have sat there all day.I love the water and the beach.

Rookie will be going to Walmart this week to look for the Dreamscicle mix and icing. DH is thrilled to know about this. He loves his Dreamscicles as well as I do. Sorry your DD wasn't happy with DGS's cookies. Is hard to be a widow at such a young age, but she must persevere to get through this and get on with her life as well as provide a life for her son. Time will hopefully help in this direction(with a little push from Mom).

Pam hope you have heard from your son on your special day. Are you doing anything special to celebrate.??

Jolly had a chuckle about your story at the dentists. This is almost how bad I am. Hate to go to them also. Have a lovely dinner out and hope your doggy soon recovers. Did you take him to the vet? Poor baby. No more plastic bags for him.

Nitzi,Lifeline, Saxy,Linky,and Jynx have a splendid day. Thinking of you all.Love Purly


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! Missed you all too, Susan and so sorry I didn't get on more while I was away, sporadic internet and a very non-tech friend who is not patient with those that have their noses glued to their phone all the time, quite right too!!
> Firstly, may I wish a very happy Mother's day to everyone celebrating and even those who are not cos we're all mothers, after all!!
> Had a lovely time in Cornwall with Jill, quite exhausting but good fun. Jill is a tiny little thing, about 75lbs and although aged 70, has a lot of energy and stamina. At twice her weight, I do not!! However, I'm sure all the walking and hill climbing we did helped to offset some of the wine we drank! Met up with two old friends while I was there, which was great and really enjoyed Flora day!


looks fantastic. /the photo of you sitting outside near the sand looks like you are abroad. England is a beautiful country , but I wish the weather was better. nice to see all the photos


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Marg has been up for a cup of tea and we had a good chat. God knows what about, but we always find something. She bought me some tulips and says anyone whos had a tooth out should have them. haha


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny and lovely Pa. Say it will rin later,hopefully willpass us by. Happy Mother's Day to all my dear friends. Hope you all have a terrific day. Going to DSIL's house for a cookout for dinner and have heard from 2 of my overseas kids plus tons of wishes from friends. Thank you all for your good wishes. Going to try to do a few loads of laundry. DH has to clear the way to the washer though. As I said before dust and everything else is flying all over the place. We think we will only be able to get the stuff together this summer that we are moving to Florida. I am moving slowly as the RA just keeps trying to flare up. So I work slowly on the packing.Thinking to fly back next summer for a couple weeks, to get rid of stuff here and put house on the market then.It certainly helps remove pressure from me to try to get it all done this summer.Allowing myself to work only so many hours a day so I don't over due, or at least trying to do this. I am an A type personality you know.lol
> 
> Binky love the cupcakes. Recipe for using egg whites instead of whole egg please. These will just be super for July 4th. Know Ava loves being with you while her Mom is away. This is so hard for her and you, especially with little Michael still at his Dad's. You shall be rewarded for your selflessness dear.Happy Birthday to your dear mother.
> 
> ...


Rather than doing a drop cookie, I rolled the dough into small balls and then smashed a little with a glass bottom that had been dipped in sugar (I should say DGS did this). It's hard to tell when they're done...I kept checking the bottoms after about 12 minues to see some browning. I stored them with the heel of the bread loaf so that will keep them a little soft.

The extra frosting is going on some cinnamon rolls planned for later in the week.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Marg has been up for a cup of tea and we had a good chat. God knows what about, but we always find something. She bought me some tulips and says anyone whos had a tooth out should have them. haha


Marg is quite right about the tulips, you deserve them tooth or no tooth.

Thanks for the info on Purple


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Marg is quite right about the tulips, you deserve them tooth or no tooth.
> 
> Thanks for the info on Purple


Thanx lifeline. I have a bruise on the bottom of my face and its quite unpleasant :shock:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Marg has been up for a cup of tea and we had a good chat. God knows what about, but we always find something. She bought me some tulips and says anyone whos had a tooth out should have them. haha


Ah that's sweet of her, I bet that made you smile! Jill and I talked non-stop for 5 days but the Purple and I did the same for three weeks!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thanx lifeline. I have a bruise on the bottom of my face and its quite unpleasant :shock:


Grrrr did you lamp the dentist, he has no right to hurt you till you bruise


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ah that's sweet of her, I bet that made you smile! Jill and I talked non-stop for 5 days but the Purple and I did the same for three weeks!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Welcome back, so glad you had a good time


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Welcome back, so glad you had a good time


Thanks dear!! xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thanx lifeline. I have a bruise on the bottom of my face and its quite unpleasant :shock:


I hope it heals quickly...oral surgeon said to put a wet tea bag on that space where the tooth was extracted...guess the tannins in tea help the area to heal over and you won't have what they call "dry socket" which is very painful and fertile ground for infection.

Hoping for the best. Thank you for the Mother's Day card.
My computer is finally letting me open them -- had to get a new FlashCard reader installed.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl --- sounds like a wonderful trip; welcome home.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> London Girl --- sounds like a wonderful trip; welcome home.


Thanks Rookie!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> I have been busy today making cupcakes with Ava here is a picture


They look clever, hope they tasted as good as they look!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! Missed you all too, Susan and so sorry I didn't get on more while I was away, sporadic internet and a very non-tech friend who is not patient with those that have their noses glued to their phone all the time, quite right too!!
> Firstly, may I wish a very happy Mother's day to everyone celebrating and even those who are not cos we're all mothers, after all!!
> Had a lovely time in Cornwall with Jill, quite exhausting but good fun. Jill is a tiny little thing, about 75lbs and although aged 70, has a lot of energy and stamina. At twice her weight, I do not!! However, I'm sure all the walking and hill climbing we did helped to offset some of the wine we drank! Met up with two old friends while I was there, which was great and really enjoyed Flora day!


Great photos Londy. So pleased your trip to Cornwall went well, envious as it's such a great place. Glad to see you had a cream tea!!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Ah that's sweet of her, I bet that made you smile! Jill and I talked non-stop for 5 days but the Purple and I did the same for three weeks!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


REALLY.......am I surprised!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Great photos Londy. So pleased your trip to Cornwall went well, envious as it's such a great place. Glad to see you had a cream tea!!!!


Oh yes, it's not Cornwall without one of those!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Happy Mother's Day to all my friends over the pond, hope you have been suitably spoilt.
Glad our Purple is home, please take it easy, make the most of being waited on!
GS thanks for keeping us up to date with Purple's news.
Londy your trip sounds great, what a wonderful place Cornwall is.
I've just had both DD's, 3 GSs & 1 SIL come over, it's been a great day. My SILworked so hard in my gaden, made a huge difference already. They don't have a garden & he asked if he could come & work on ours, we aren't going to say no! They have gone home now with very grubby sons. They had great fun playing in newly dug soil, they were so dirty!
Have a good evening.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello girls and thanks all for your love and hugs. Am now home and had a showrr and now I am knackered. Off to bed soon. Xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hello girls and thanks all for your love and hugs. Am now home and had a showrr and now I am knackered. Off to bed soon. Xxxx


Good to hear --- let Mr. P take care of you!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hello girls and thanks all for your love and hugs. Am now home and had a showrr and now I am knackered. Off to bed soon. Xxxx


Welcome home! Now rest up, do as you're told & enjoy some craft time! Thinking of you. Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny and lovely Pa. Say it will rin later,hopefully willpass us by. Happy Mother's Day to all my dear friends. Hope you all have a terrific day. Going to DSIL's house for a cookout for dinner and have heard from 2 of my overseas kids plus tons of wishes from friends. Thank you all for your good wishes. Going to try to do a few loads of laundry. DH has to clear the way to the washer though. As I said before dust and everything else is flying all over the place. We think we will only be able to get the stuff together this summer that we are moving to Florida. I am moving slowly as the RA just keeps trying to flare up. So I work slowly on the packing.Thinking to fly back next summer for a couple weeks, to get rid of stuff here and put house on the market then.It certainly helps remove pressure from me to try to get it all done this summer.Allowing myself to work only so many hours a day so I don't over due, or at least trying to do this. I am an A type personality you know.lol
> 
> Pam hope you have heard from your son on your special day. Are you doing anything special to celebrate.??
> 
> Thinking of you all.Love Purly


Happy Mother's Day to you, too, Purly. Glad you are hearing from your kids. Yes, I did hear from my son this a.m.  Not doing too much today, which is just fine with me. I'm going to catch up on some TV programs and knitting! 

Glad you have taken away some of the pressure regarding selling your house. Good idea to work on the packing to take to Florida with you this and getting rid of stuff next summer and then get it on the market next year. So much better and much less stressful for you! Take care of yourself so you can do these things! Love you lots!!!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Rather than doing a drop cookie, I rolled the dough into small balls and then smashed a little with a glass bottom that had been dipped in sugar (I should say DGS did this). It's hard to tell when they're done...I kept checking the bottoms after about 12 minues to see some browning. I stored them with the heel of the bread loaf so that will keep them a little soft.
> 
> The extra frosting is going on some cinnamon rolls planned for later in the week.


That sounds yummy. I store my cookies that way, too, sometimes.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Grrrr did you lamp the dentist, he has no right to hurt you till you bruise


I agree! That's not good that you got bruised! Could it be your blood thinners, though, that caused that?

Thank you for the card!!!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hello girls and thanks all for your love and hugs. Am now home and had a showrr and now I am knackered. Off to bed soon. Xxxx


Glad you're home and please take this slowly! Try not to do too much too soon! Love and hugs to you! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you're home and please take this slowly! Try not to do too much too soon! Love and hugs to you! xxxooo


From me too xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all my friends over the pond, hope you have been suitably spoilt.
> Glad our Purple is home, please take it easy, make the most of being waited on!
> GS thanks for keeping us up to date with Purple's news.
> Londy your trip sounds great, what a wonderful place Cornwall is.
> ...


How lovely to have your very own personal gardener. Sounds like a win win situation :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Dumb question..are the layers from food color... befor baking or after?


No, they were actually pre-packaged like this they had several different colors, you had to mess up more bowls to make them but I think they turned out great.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ************IMPORTSNT ************
> 
> Purple is coming home today. She has mastered the stairs on her crutches so they are letting her free.....Ive warned her not to get too clever when she gets home. Im sure you will too.
> 
> Good morning girls, I had an hours lie in. not up until 11 am. I'm getting worse.


I hope she continues to do well they sure set them free quick these days don't they.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny and lovely Pa. Say it will rin later,hopefully willpass us by. Happy Mother's Day to all my dear friends. Hope you all have a terrific day. Going to DSIL's house for a cookout for dinner and have heard from 2 of my overseas kids plus tons of wishes from friends. Thank you all for your good wishes. Going to try to do a few loads of laundry. DH has to clear the way to the washer though. As I said before dust and everything else is flying all over the place. We think we will only be able to get the stuff together this summer that we are moving to Florida. I am moving slowly as the RA just keeps trying to flare up. So I work slowly on the packing.Thinking to fly back next summer for a couple weeks, to get rid of stuff here and put house on the market then.It certainly helps remove pressure from me to try to get it all done this summer.Allowing myself to work only so many hours a day so I don't over due, or at least trying to do this. I am an A type personality you know.lol
> 
> Binky love the cupcakes. Recipe for using egg whites instead of whole egg please. These will just be super for July 4th. Know Ava loves being with you while her Mom is away. This is so hard for her and you, especially with little Michael still at his Dad's. You shall be rewarded for your selflessness dear.Happy Birthday to your dear mother.
> 
> They have it on the back of the box instead of three whole eggs you just use four egg whites so good.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Photo of my pond..


Wow, that is a very good sign for your garden


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hello girls and thanks all for your love and hugs. Am now home and had a showrr and now I am knackered. Off to bed soon. Xxxx


Wonderful news! Being home sure made the day. Not sure what knackered means...hope it's sexy


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> No, they were actually pre-packaged like this they had several different colors, you had to mess up more bowls to make them but I think they turned out great.


They looked tasty! Mmmm.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I hope she continues to do well they sure set them free quick these days don't they.


When I was on crutches and going upstairs at work I was glad my student teacher was behind me. Felt like I was a tree falling backward. She braced me so I stayed erect. Saying this to say be careful on stairs. Good to have someone behind you.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm glad you all had a,good Mothers Day. My wish came true.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Wonderful news! Being home sure made the day. Not sure what knackered means...hope it's sexy


Hi Polly, afraid not sexy, just completely worn out, well l have slept fpr nearly 12 hours and feel much bettef for it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

A belated happy mothers day to all my dear friends in th Us. Does Canada celebrate then? Abyway happy mothers day Nitzi xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> When I was on crutches and going upstairs at work I was glad my student teacher was behind me. Felt like I was a tree falling backward. She braced me so I stayed erect. Saying this to say be careful on stairs. Good to have someone behind you.


Mr P had to help me last night, but l only need to go down in the morning and come up at night. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Wow, that is a very good sign for your garden


They are growing rapidly x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Back to a Monday agin. Domnt the weeks fly by? Ive got s and b today and I hope they make less noise. I feel better today than yesterday. I dont know what was up, just felt off it. What are you all doing today?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:07 am ET and 12'C (54'F) It's overcast at the moment.
Saturday, DD and I went for a 2 hour walk to the Timmy's downtown. It was a nice walk. I got a sunburn and a blister on the bottom of my foot and a nice frozen drink from Timmys.
Yesterday was Mother's Day. My sister, BIL and I took mum to the Pickering Flea Market as it was raining off and on. We spent 3 hours roaming. I bought a kettle for mum and sis bought her a top. We had a very nice souvlaki lunch in the food area. I came home and had to do laundry. By supper time I didn't feel like cooking so we went to get Chinese. So did everyone else. We were there for over 30 minutes. The fog came in while we were waiting and the temperature dropped 15'.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P had to help me last night, but l only need to go down in the morning and come up at night. Xx


When mum was on crutches, she found it was easier to go up and down the stairs on her bum. We have an upstairs and a downstairs set of crutches.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A belated happy mothers day to all my dear friends in th Us. Does Canada celebrate then? Abyway happy mothers day Nitzi xx


Thank you. Mother's Day was yesterday in Canada.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm glad you all had a,good Mothers Day. My wish came true.


I'm glad that your wish came true.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> When I was on crutches and going upstairs at work I was glad my student teacher was behind me. Felt like I was a tree falling backward. She braced me so I stayed erect. Saying this to say be careful on stairs. Good to have someone behind you.


I did crutches once at work. I said at that time that I would never take crutches to work again. I'd rent a wheelchair instead. Crutches were just too difficult at work. They work much better at home where you don't have to go as far.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hello girls and thanks all for your love and hugs. Am now home and had a showrr and now I am knackered. Off to bed soon. Xxxx


Rest up and don't over do. I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all my friends over the pond, hope you have been suitably spoilt.
> Glad our Purple is home, please take it easy, make the most of being waited on!
> GS thanks for keeping us up to date with Purple's news.
> Londy your trip sounds great, what a wonderful place Cornwall is.
> ...


Sounds like they enjoyed your dirt.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thanx lifeline. I have a bruise on the bottom of my face and its quite unpleasant :shock:


Ouch. I hope that clears quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny and lovely Pa. Say it will rin later,hopefully willpass us by. Happy Mother's Day to all my dear friends. Hope you all have a terrific day. Going to DSIL's house for a cookout for dinner and have heard from 2 of my overseas kids plus tons of wishes from friends. Thank you all for your good wishes. Going to try to do a few loads of laundry. DH has to clear the way to the washer though. As I said before dust and everything else is flying all over the place. We think we will only be able to get the stuff together this summer that we are moving to Florida. I am moving slowly as the RA just keeps trying to flare up. So I work slowly on the packing.Thinking to fly back next summer for a couple weeks, to get rid of stuff here and put house on the market then.It certainly helps remove pressure from me to try to get it all done this summer.Allowing myself to work only so many hours a day so I don't over due, or at least trying to do this. I am an A type personality you know.lol
> 
> Nitzi,Lifeline, Saxy,Linky,and Jynx have a splendid day. Thinking of you all.Love Purly


I think that's great that you only let yourself work a set number of hours. It does take a lot of pressure off it the house doesn't need to be sold immediately.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! Missed you all too, Susan and so sorry I didn't get on more while I was away, sporadic internet and a very non-tech friend who is not patient with those that have their noses glued to their phone all the time, quite right too!!
> Firstly, may I wish a very happy Mother's day to everyone celebrating and even those who are not cos we're all mothers, after all!!
> Had a lovely time in Cornwall with Jill, quite exhausting but good fun. Jill is a tiny little thing, about 75lbs and although aged 70, has a lot of energy and stamina. At twice her weight, I do not!! However, I'm sure all the walking and hill climbing we did helped to offset some of the wine we drank! Met up with two old friends while I was there, which was great and really enjoyed Flora day!


Your pictures are wonderful. And I'd like to join you for tea beside the ocean too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go. I'm back to early shift. I really don't like switching back and forth, but I don't want to go to only the late shift like that difficult woman wants. I'd rather stay on the early shift that I have done for years.
Healing hugs to all that need it.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I did crutches once at work. I said at that time that I would never take crutches to work again. I'd rent a wheelchair instead. Crutches were just too difficult at work. They work much better at home where you don't have to go as far.


I quite agree, crutches are just to painful on thee arms, neck and shoulder,bedsides which I seem to get them in all the wrong places. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Wsa in bed by 9 last night and slept a good 12 hrs. Done my exercises and now sitting with a bag of frozen peas on my knees. Not planning to do much else today.

Thanks for all your good wishes and yes I am behaving myself!!!

Love you all lots xx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from at the moment sunny and warm Pa. Rain expected at 11 am. DH has dentist appt. at 1pm. I will sit and try to knit in the waiting room. I get squirmy just sitting in a dentist's office and they are so nice to me. Can't help it. Had a lovely dinner at DSIL's Was able to have messages from 2 of my children which was very nice. I really do miss them.

GS so sorry you have a bruise from the tooth pulling. Hope it fades away quickly. Hope you can enjoy the B&S today. Look forward to your report. Is DGS2 still away camping???Thank you soo very much for the lovly Mother'Day card. I have played it several times and read about creamed tea. very interesting Thnk you again dear.

Purple hope your rest has helped you to feel better. I take it you have a loo on your first level so you only need traveling the stairs twice a day?????Is good Mr. P is there to help you up and down them. Wishing you a speedy recovery dear with lots of hugs coming your way.

Nitzi sorry I didn't realize Canada had Mother's Day also yesterday. Sounds like you had a wonderful weekend. I love to go to flea markets. Right now I feel like I could hold a flea market on my own with all the stuff we have accumulated. lol

Pam glad you had a nice Mother's Day.Anything special going on today????

Chrissy sounds like you had a very successful BBQ enjoyed by the whole family and got your garden in shape at the same time. Is wonderful. Rest up today.

Hope everyone on Connections had a terrific weekend. Need to go get dressed and ready for my day. Love you all. Purly


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all my friends over the pond, hope you have been suitably spoilt.
> Glad our Purple is home, please take it easy, make the most of being waited on!
> GS thanks for keeping us up to date with Purple's news.
> Londy your trip sounds great, what a wonderful place Cornwall is.
> ...


So a good time was had by all?!! I wish someone would come and plead with me to let them do _my_ garden!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Back to a Monday agin. Domnt the weeks fly by? Ive got s and b today and I hope they make less noise. I feel better today than yesterday. I dont know what was up, just felt off it. What are you all doing today?


Could of been reaction to having your tooth out? Hope you have a restful S & B. thanks for the card yesterday!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Your pictures are wonderful. And I'd like to join you for tea beside the ocean too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> When mum was on crutches, she found it was easier to go up and down the stairs on her bum. We have an upstairs and a downstairs set of crutches.


When I was on crutches from breaking my ankle, I really wanted to go and see my elderly mum, who lived about a 10 minute walk away. Getting there was fine but about 100 yards from home, I just couldn't go on and sat on someone's wall and had a good cry! Of course, I got home eventually and my mum had been so pleased to see me so it was worth it!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just had a lovely long chat with our Purple and I am so pleased she is sounding so chipper!! She is already plotting all the stuff she is going to do once she is properly mobile again which is a really good and positive sign! Keep it up, girl!! xxxxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Wsa in bed by 9 last night and slept a good 12 hrs. Done my exercises and now sitting with a bag of frozen peas on my knees. Not planning to do much else today.
> 
> Thanks for all your good wishes and yes I am behaving myself!!!
> 
> Love you all lots xx


Did you have both knees done?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Did you have both knees done?


Just the one!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just the one!


I saw that she was icing both and just thought I might have missed that little detail!?

Glad she's feeling good and already the two of you are plotting!!

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> When I was on crutches from breaking my ankle, I really wanted to go and see my elderly mum, who lived about a 10 minute walk away. Getting there was fine but about 100 yards from home, I just couldn't go on and sat on someone's wall and had a good cry! Of course, I got home eventually and my mum had been so pleased to see me so it was worth it!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I supposedly broke my ankle when I was 7 1/2 months pregnant. I lost count of the time I fell on my crutches, luckily it was usually in the morning, many times I was found flat down by friends. Thank goodness a few popped in to see me. By the way my leg was not broken, but that's another story!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: I supposedly broke my ankle when I was 7 1/2 months pregnant. I lost count of the time I fell on my crutches, luckily it was usually in the morning, many times I was found flat down by friends. Thank goodness a few popped in to see me. By the way my leg was not broken, but that's another story!


Looking forward to hearing the rest of it!! :lol: xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good afternoon girls, Iv3e been to S and B and it was good today. Weve had a few laughs. Ive bought some more raffle tickets, for the mothers union this time. Someone, somewhere are always selling raffle tickets. I might need to catch up


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Polly, afraid not sexy, just completely worn out, well l have slept fpr nearly 12 hours and feel much bettef for it.


Good for you! I'm sure you needed it. Hope you're having a good day today! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls, Iv3e been to S and B and it was good today. Weve had a few laughs. Ive bought some more raffle tickets, for the mothers union this time. Someone, somewhere are always selling raffle tickets. I might need to catch up


Did you win anything love?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Back to a Monday agin. Domnt the weeks fly by? Ive got s and b today and I hope they make less noise. I feel better today than yesterday. I dont know what was up, just felt off it. What are you all doing today?


Glad you're feeling better today. Hope you have a quiet time at S&B. I've been out for my walk this morning and need to do some housework today and then knit! My mom went into the hospital on Saturday evening. She hasn't been eating or drinking liquids much and had gotten dehydrated, so they are rehydrating here and running blood tests, etc. Hopefully they'll figure out what's going on with her. She's sort of driving us all a little nuts because we make all these suggestions for her and she just goes on doing whatever and ignoring us. And if that's not bad enough, all she does is complain about how poorly she feels! She's definitely looking for attention, but this isn't the way to do it. My poor stepdad is getting worn out looking after her!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:07 am ET and 12'C (54'F) It's overcast at the moment.
> Saturday, DD and I went for a 2 hour walk to the Timmy's downtown. It was a nice walk. I got a sunburn and a blister on the bottom of my foot and a nice frozen drink from Timmys.
> Yesterday was Mother's Day. My sister, BIL and I took mum to the Pickering Flea Market as it was raining off and on. We spent 3 hours roaming. I bought a kettle for mum and sis bought her a top. We had a very nice souvlaki lunch in the food area. I came home and had to do laundry. By supper time I didn't feel like cooking so we went to get Chinese. So did everyone else. We were there for over 30 minutes. The fog came in while we were waiting and the temperature dropped 15'.


Sounds like a lovely weekend, Nitzi, in spite of the weather. Sorry about the blister, though. I have to wear a band aid on the bottom of my foot when I take my walks or get a big blister -- not fun! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Your pictures are wonderful. And I'd like to join you for tea beside the ocean too.


Oh, me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So a good time was had by all?!! I wish someone would come and plead with me to let them do _my_ garden!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Me, too!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just had a lovely long chat with our Purple and I am so pleased she is sounding so chipper!! She is already plotting all the stuff she is going to do once she is properly mobile again which is a really good and positive sign! Keep it up, girl!! xxxxxxx


Fantastic! Yes, Purple, keep it up!!! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you're feeling better today. Hope you have a quiet time at S&B. I've been out for my walk this morning and need to do some housework today and then knit! My mom went into the hospital on Saturday evening. She hasn't been eating or drinking liquids much and had gotten dehydrated, so they are rehydrating here and running blood tests, etc. Hopefully they'll figure out what's going on with her. She's sort of driving us all a little nuts because we make all these suggestions for her and she just goes on doing whatever and ignoring us. And if that's not bad enough, all she does is complain about how poorly she feels! She's definitely looking for attention, but this isn't the way to do it. My poor stepdad is getting worn out looking after her!


I hope she is well again soon Pam. Will you go down and see her and stay over?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you're feeling better today. Hope you have a quiet time at S&B. I've been out for my walk this morning and need to do some housework today and then knit! My mom went into the hospital on Saturday evening. She hasn't been eating or drinking liquids much and had gotten dehydrated, so they are rehydrating here and running blood tests, etc. Hopefully they'll figure out what's going on with her. She's sort of driving us all a little nuts because we make all these suggestions for her and she just goes on doing whatever and ignoring us. And if that's not bad enough, all she does is complain about how poorly she feels! She's definitely looking for attention, but this isn't the way to do it. My poor stepdad is getting worn out looking after her!


Oh dear, so sorry your mum is giving cause for concern and hope they can get her on an even keel very soon! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I hope she is well again soon Pam. Will you go down and see her and stay over?


Thanks, Susan. No, I won't be gping down unless they decide I'm needed. I have a brother and sister in the area so if they need anything they're readily available. Although, that sister is currently going through radiation treatment (Monday through Friday for six weeks) because of a cancerous tumor they found in her left breast a couple of months ago. She just started treatment last week so isn't too fatigued yet. I will go back down in about 2-3 weeks unless needed sooner.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, Londy!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Susan. No, I won't be gping down unless they decide I'm needed. I have a brother and sister in the area so if they need anything they're readily available. Although, that sister is currently going through radiation treatment (Monday through Friday for six weeks) because of a cancerous tumor they found in her left breast a couple of months ago. She just started treatment last week so isn't too fatigued yet. I will go back down in about 2-3 weeks unless needed sooner.


Sorry to hear about your sister also. Everything comes together. :thumbdown:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just had a lovely long chat with our Purple and I am so pleased she is sounding so chipper!! She is already plotting all the stuff she is going to do once she is properly mobile again which is a really good and positive sign! Keep it up, girl!! xxxxxxx


It was lovely to chat with you my special friend


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> When mum was on crutches, she found it was easier to go up and down the stairs on her bum. We have an upstairs and a downstairs set of crutches.


I bet she had really strong arms after that! I would have fallen from the top trying to sit down on my bum to go down the steps :shock: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Did you have both knees done?


I should have put knee, just the left one. They would not do both together,


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Sorry to hear about your sister also. Everything comes together. :thumbdown:


It does. They believe the cancer was totally encapsulated in the tumor they removed so are only doing radiation as a preventive measure. No chemo is indicated as necessary at this time. So that's a positive. 

Just spoke with my other sister who had just spoken with my mom. Mom told her that if this last test (not sure what it is) comes back not showing anything, the doctor told her they will send her for a psych evaluation as it may be psychosomatic. Wouldn't surprise me. I guess my sister laughed when told that which didn't please my mom any. I tried to call talk with her a few minutes ago but a doctor had just walked into the room. I'll talk to her later.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good for you! I'm sure you needed it. Hope you're having a good day today! xxxooo


Hi Pam and thank you for you for your card which arrived this morning. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I should have put knee, just the left one. They would not do both together,


How long will they wait to do the other one?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pam and thank you for you for your card which arrived this morning. xxxx


Hi Josephine. You're welcome. Glad it made it there in a somewhat timely manner!!  xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> How long will they wait to do the other one?


Not sure yet, I have to see how the left one gets on first.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Josephine. You're welcome. Glad it made it there in a somewhat timely manner!!  xxxooo


It was just what I needed this morning and Mr P brought the one from Londy into hospital for me on Saturday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I have done my afternoon exercises and managed to walk down the garden and back, so I'm back with the frozen peas now.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Not sure yet, I have to see how the left one gets on first.


That makes sense.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Londy, as promised here is a list of the heucheras we have so far.....

frosted violet; silver scrolls; fire chief; chocolate ruffles; solar eclispe; sweet tea; marmalade; gun smoke; kimono; paris; electric lime; lime marmalade; sunrise falls; pink palace and art nouveau (although Mr P says the last one is a heucherella as opposed to a heuchera :shock: )


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It was lovely to chat with you my special friend


  :thumbup: xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I have done my afternoon exercises and managed to walk down the garden and back, so I'm back with the frozen peas now.


Wow, that's good going! Also good for the soul to walk outside on this lovely day!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wow, that's good going! Also good for the soul to walk outside on this lovely day!!


It was lovely to be outside just didn't realize my garden was sooooooooo long!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Londy, as promised here is a list of the heucheras we have so far.....
> 
> frosted violet; silver scrolls; fire chief; chocolate ruffles; solar eclispe; sweet tea; marmalade; gun smoke; kimono; paris; electric lime; lime marmalade; sunrise falls; pink palace and art nouveau (although Mr P says the last one is a heucherella as opposed to a heuchera :shock: )


I have heard of Heucherellas but not sure what the difference is! My, that's quite a collection you are getting there, can't wait to see them!! There are a lot there that I haven't got or heard of. I love Sweet Tea, think it is my favourite!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It was lovely to be outside just didn't realize my garden was sooooooooo long!!!!


Give it a while and you'll be sprinting down there!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to watch Mr P throw some food around the kitchen. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Londy, as promised here is a list of the heucheras we have so far.....
> 
> frosted violet; silver scrolls; fire chief; chocolate ruffles; solar eclispe; sweet tea; marmalade; gun smoke; kimono; paris; electric lime; lime marmalade; sunrise falls; pink palace and art nouveau (although Mr P says the last one is a heucherella as opposed to a heuchera :shock: )


This enlightened me slightly!
http://www.growsonyou.com/question/show/20612


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This enlightened me slightly!
> http://www.growsonyou.com/question/show/20612


Mmmm, definitely slightly!! xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, me, too!


I would stay there forever and just enjoy the company and that view!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Susan. No, I won't be gping down unless they decide I'm needed. I have a brother and sister in the area so if they need anything they're readily available. Although, that sister is currently going through radiation treatment (Monday through Friday for six weeks) because of a cancerous tumor they found in her left breast a couple of months ago. She just started treatment last week so isn't too fatigued yet. I will go back down in about 2-3 weeks unless needed sooner.


I hope they both get to feeling better soon!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It was lovely to be outside just didn't realize my garden was sooooooooo long!!!!


It's a lovely day to be outside :thumbup:

It sounds like you are doing really well.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you're feeling better today. Hope you have a quiet time at S&B. I've been out for my walk this morning and need to do some housework today and then knit! My mom went into the hospital on Saturday evening. She hasn't been eating or drinking liquids much and had gotten dehydrated, so they are rehydrating here and running blood tests, etc. Hopefully they'll figure out what's going on with her. She's sort of driving us all a little nuts because we make all these suggestions for her and she just goes on doing whatever and ignoring us. And if that's not bad enough, all she does is complain about how poorly she feels! She's definitely looking for attention, but this isn't the way to do it. My poor stepdad is getting worn out looking after her!


Best wishes for your mum to make a good recovery.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:07 am ET and 12'C (54'F) It's overcast at the moment.
> Saturday, DD and I went for a 2 hour walk to the Timmy's downtown. It was a nice walk. I got a sunburn and a blister on the bottom of my foot and a nice frozen drink from Timmys.
> Yesterday was Mother's Day. My sister, BIL and I took mum to the Pickering Flea Market as it was raining off and on. We spent 3 hours roaming. I bought a kettle for mum and sis bought her a top. We had a very nice souvlaki lunch in the food area. I came home and had to do laundry. By supper time I didn't feel like cooking so we went to get Chinese. So did everyone else. We were there for over 30 minutes. The fog came in while we were waiting and the temperature dropped 15'.


Ouch!!! I've never had a blister on the bottom of my foot, it must be the worst place ever


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I have done my afternoon exercises and managed to walk down the garden and back, so I'm back with the frozen peas now.


You are doing excellent!! It is a good sign that you are able to do that already!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's a lovely day to be outside :thumbup:
> 
> It sounds like you are doing really well.


You are all saying its a lovely day today? Then its north versus south again, Its been dry but windy and definitely not sitting out weather here.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You are all saying its a lovely day today? Then its north versus south again, Its been dry but windy and definitely not sitting out weather here.


Sorry to hear that Susan, I sat out knitting for an hour this afternoon!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I think I broke my toe next to my pinky toe in the early morning hours on Saturday when I was looking for a recipe for DH and dropped a the motor to my emmersoin blender on it....ouch....I have to take DD to have some blood work done as her appointment is next week with her neurologists.

Oh we also now have a court day for July 20th sad that it is two months off but glad that we have one!

Hope you all are having a great day!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I think I broke my toe next to my pinky toe in the early morning hours on Saturday when I was looking for a recipe for DH and dropped a the motor to my emmersoin blender on it....ouch....I have to take DD to have some blood work done as her appointment is next week with her neurologists.
> 
> Oh we also now have a court day for July 20th sad that it is two months off but glad that we have one!
> 
> ...


Oh no! What is it with you lot keep breaking toes?!! Really sorry to hear that love, can you get treatment for it or just pain killers? July 20th will soon come round and I hope with all my heart that it will bring you what you want! xxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh no! What is it with you lot keep breaking toes?!! Really sorry to hear that love, can you get treatment for it or just pain killers? July 20th will soon come round and I hope with all my heart that it will bring you what you want! xxxxxxx


Oh Londy thank you so much we do too, as for the toe oddly it only throbs occasionally and I only realized just earlier that it is bruised really bad! no they wont do anything for it. Oh well. :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I think I broke my toe next to my pinky toe in the early morning hours on Saturday when I was looking for a recipe for DH and dropped a the motor to my emmersoin blender on it....ouch....I have to take DD to have some blood work done as her appointment is next week with her neurologists.
> 
> Oh we also now have a court day for July 20th sad that it is two months off but glad that we have one!
> 
> ...


I'll remember that date binky, its the day after GS2 birthday...we are all routing for you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'll remember that date binky, its the day after GS2 birthday...we are all routing for you.


Indeed we are and the time will go by really quickly.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I've caught up. My computer is real;ly playing up. I have a new one, but need to sort this one out and download everything for transferring across. I have so much saved on it and cannot risk losing any of it.
Hopefully I'll be on again tomorrow. I'm out to lunch with the girls again, then nee d some wool. Honest!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I think I broke my toe next to my pinky toe in the early morning hours on Saturday when I was looking for a recipe for DH and dropped a the motor to my emmersoin blender on it....ouch....I have to take DD to have some blood work done as her appointment is next week with her neurologists.
> 
> Oh we also now have a court day for July 20th sad that it is two months off but glad that we have one!
> 
> ...


Sorry about your toe, do you want to borrow my frozen peas? Sending you lots of love and hugs especially for 20 July xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I've caught up. My computer is real;ly playing up. I have a new one, but need to sort this one out and download everything for transferring across. I have so much saved on it and cannot risk losing any of it.
> Hopefully I'll be on again tomorrow. I'm out to lunch with the girls again, then nee d some wool. Honest!


There is no need to justify you need wool, you just want it and have to buy it xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You are all saying its a lovely day today? Then its north versus south again, Its been dry but windy and definitely not sitting out weather here.


Oh dear sorry that's the case with you.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I think I broke my toe next to my pinky toe in the early morning hours on Saturday when I was looking for a recipe for DH and dropped a the motor to my emmersoin blender on it....ouch....I have to take DD to have some blood work done as her appointment is next week with her neurologists.
> 
> Oh we also now have a court day for July 20th sad that it is two months off but glad that we have one!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your toe.,.... So painful.
Hope dd gets the bloods done without too much trouble.
Keep positive about the court hearing, we are all thinking of you.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry about your toe, do you want to borrow my frozen peas? Sending you lots of love and hugs especially for 20 July xxxxx


yes please on the peas, if you can spare them :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> There is no need to justify you need wool, you just want it and have to buy it xx


exactly!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Sorry to hear about your toe.,.... So painful.
> Hope dd gets the bloods done without too much trouble.
> Keep positive about the court hearing, we are all thinking of you.


We waited an hour for it to take them literally one minute to draw two vials..

It really only hurts a little enough for me to know it is there.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It does. They believe the cancer was totally encapsulated in the tumor they removed so are only doing radiation as a preventive measure. No chemo is indicated as necessary at this time. So that's a positive.
> 
> Just spoke with my other sister who had just spoken with my mom. Mom told her that if this last test (not sure what it is) comes back not showing anything, the doctor told her they will send her for a psych evaluation as it may be psychosomatic. Wouldn't surprise me. I guess my sister laughed when told that which didn't please my mom any. I tried to call talk with her a few minutes ago but a doctor had just walked into the room. I'll talk to her later.


Sorry to hear about your mum & sister, hope everything will be well again soon.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Well I think I broke my toe next to my pinky toe in the early morning hours on Saturday when I was looking for a recipe for DH and dropped a the motor to my emmersoin blender on it....ouch....I have to take DD to have some blood work done as her appointment is next week with her neurologists.
> 
> Oh we also now have a court day for July 20th sad that it is two months off but glad that we have one!
> 
> ...


Binky I'm so sorry you have a poorly toe, hope it's not too painful. Pleased you have your court hearing date, sad you have to wait so long. We know we will all be thinking of you.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I've caught up. My computer is real;ly playing up. I have a new one, but need to sort this one out and download everything for transferring across. I have so much saved on it and cannot risk losing any of it.
> Hopefully I'll be on again tomorrow. I'm out to lunch with the girls again, then nee d some wool. Honest!


Hi Saxy, I shall think of you wandering around you great wool shops looking for your much needed wool! What are you going to make? I've just finished a shawl for our new baby, it's very bright, rainbow colours. Hugs. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

morning girls. It sunny today but what a windy day we have. If I can keep washing on the line it will be a good washing day. Over 60's too, lord how dull is my life? Hope purple slept well again.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all! You have the sun today GS, it trying to break through here. I'm sitting hear listening to my youngest GS playing with a Slinky, those springy thing that tumble down the stairs. He has DH sitting at the bottom catching it. They are having such fun. DH is getting a bit fed up at the moment but certainly cheers up when our Aiden is here! Off to do some washing!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PURPLE, so pleased you are able to walk out in the grden, fresh air is such a good tonic! You will soon be running into town again! Lots of love xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning Chris, looks like it's just you and me! Sounds like a lot of fun having the little one around, I miss those days!
Haha, now you've gone too and I'm all alone!!    :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from an intermittently sunny London, although we are getting the odd spot of rain too. I am going to have to get someone to come and have a look at the front garden again, the Sedum has not been such a great success after all. It is getting overgrown with grass and trying to get that out is harder than cutting the lawn used to be so I think we are seriously thinking of having it paved over, not a look I like but I can stand some pots on it, which I should be able to manage. Susan, have a good trip out today, hope you and your washing don't get blown away!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning Chris, looks like it's just you and me! Sounds like a lot of fun having the little one around, I miss those days!
> Haha, now you've gone too and I'm all alone!!    :lol:


No I'm here too. Up showered and dresed and having breakfast. Thanks Susan l slept well. It's a lovely sunny day. Xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> No I'm here too. Up showered and dresed and having breakfast. Thanks Susan l slept well. It's a lovely sunny day. Xxx


Hello love, so glad you slept well, I did too!! 
Back on the subject of Heucheras, I have just realised that it is all the Spring bulbs growing up through them that has stopped them flourishing so I am going to have to dig them all out :roll: and replant them in a spot of their own! Love my garden but they are a bit of a headache sometimes!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> There is no need to justify you need wool, you just want it and have to buy it xx


I specifically need 4-ply white for baby clothes.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Saxy, I shall think of you wandering around you great wool shops looking for your much needed wool! What are you going to make? I've just finished a shawl for our new baby, it's very bright, rainbow colours. Hugs. Xx


I have lots of rainbow wool, but I need plain white 4-ply, which I don't have.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning Chris, looks like it's just you and me! Sounds like a lot of fun having the little one around, I miss those days!
> Haha, now you've gone too and I'm all alone!!    :lol:


You are never alone. We are all here eventually.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an intermittently sunny London, although we are getting the odd spot of rain too. I am going to have to get someone to come and have a look at the front garden again, the Sedum has not been such a great success after all. It is getting overgrown with grass and trying to get that out is harder than cutting the lawn used to be so I think we are seriously thinking of having it paved over, not a look I like but I can stand some pots on it, which I should be able to manage. Susan, have a good trip out today, hope you and your washing don't get blown away!!


I am sorry the sedum didn't work out. I thought it such a good idea and have been waiting to see how it turned out.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> No I'm here too. Up showered and dresed and having breakfast. Thanks Susan l slept well. It's a lovely sunny day. Xxx


It's great to hear you sounding so perky after your operation. I trust you have been round the garden again this morning, once or twice.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Off to see my ladies in an hour. Then off to buy some white wool (and anything else that takes my fancy!)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You are never alone. We are all here eventually.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I know and I am so grateful for that my friend!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I am sorry the sedum didn't work out. I thought it such a good idea and have been waiting to see how it turned out.


I'm just going out there for a short while before I go out, will take a picture!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm just going out there for a short while before I go out, will take a picture!!


The picture may well be waiting for me when I get back then.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:30 am ET and 13'C (55'F). I slept through my alarm. Just wanted to say good morning before I ran for work. 
I'll try catching up later.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> The picture may well be waiting for me when I get back then.


Not sure if this shows quite how bad it is!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:30 am ET and 13'C (55'F). I slept through my alarm. Just wanted to say good morning before I ran for work.
> I'll try catching up later.
> Everyone have a great day.


Good morning, hope your rushed start doesn't warp your whole day!! x


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello everyone. I am flying at jet speed this morning. We had bad thunderstorms last night and a very large branch came off either our tree or neighbors. It is along side the street. Is supposed to rain off and on today I believe with more thunderstorms.I have a very early doctor appt. so will check in when I get back. Everyone, wishing you a grand day. Purly


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not sure if this shows quite how bad it is!


Sorry about the sedum not working out, but I think you could do so much with pots and paving l know it will look lovely. And I agree with you that the heucheras would do better in a bed of their own.. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:30 am ET and 13'C (55'F). I slept through my alarm. Just wanted to say good morning before I ran for work.
> I'll try catching up later.
> Everyone have a great day.


Hi, bye, catch you later xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. I am flying at jet speed this morning. We had bad thunderstorms last night and a very large branch came off either our tree or neighbors. It is along side the street. Is supposed to rain off and on today I believe with more thunderstorms.I have a very early doctor appt. so will check in when I get back. Everyone, wishing you a grand day. Purly


And another hi, bye, catch you later. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> The picture may well be waiting for me when I get back then.


Hope you get your 4ply white yarn. Isn't always the case that no matter how much we have it is never the right one! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

My friend who lives up my road has just popped in for coffee, he is going to take me and my wheelchair to WI tomorrow evening. She keeps bees and apparently has to give them a serious talking to this afternoon :roll: 

I have been in the garden and hung some washing on the airer, it's not quite so warm as yesterday but still quite pleasant.

I am now going to sort out some crystal beads to make a dream catcher.

Love you all loads xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Off to see my ladies in an hour. Then off to buy some white wool (and anything else that takes my fancy!)


As it should be when we get around lovely wool it has to have a home somewhere might as well be yours :-D


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Sorry to hear about your mum & sister, hope everything will be well again soon.


Thanks, Chris. It all will be eventually.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an intermittently sunny London, although we are getting the odd spot of rain too. I am going to have to get someone to come and have a look at the front garden again, the Sedum has not been such a great success after all. It is getting overgrown with grass and trying to get that out is harder than cutting the lawn used to be so I think we are seriously thinking of having it paved over, not a look I like but I can stand some pots on it, which I should be able to manage. Susan, have a good trip out today, hope you and your washing don't get blown away!!


Oh, Londy, that's too bad about your front garden not working out as you wanted it, too. It really looked nice with the sedum but I can see where the grass growing into would be a problem. Pots are always nice and much easier to manage.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello love, so glad you slept well, I did too!!
> Back on the subject of Heucheras, I have just realised that it is all the Spring bulbs growing up through them that has stopped them flourishing so I am going to have to dig them all out :roll: and replant them in a spot of their own! Love my garden but they are a bit of a headache sometimes!!!


Me, too, Purple! So glad you both are sleeping well!

That's too bad about your Heucheras and the bulbs. Gardens are beautiful but more so when they aren't being a bother!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I know and I am so grateful for that my friend!!


I am, too!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My friend who lives up my road has just popped in for coffee, he is going to take me and my wheelchair to WI tomorrow evening. She keeps bees and apparently has to give them a serious talking to this afternoon :roll:
> 
> I have been in the garden and hung some washing on the airer, it's not quite so warm as yesterday but still quite pleasant.
> 
> ...


If I didn't know any better I would not believe you just had surgery please be careful!!

When you first started the dorset buttons I was thinking they would make a lovely dream catcher can't wait to see it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not sure if this shows quite how bad it is!


I see what you mean. That was a lot of work you did putting that all in!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. I am flying at jet speed this morning. We had bad thunderstorms last night and a very large branch came off either our tree or neighbors. It is along side the street. Is supposed to rain off and on today I believe with more thunderstorms.I have a very early doctor appt. so will check in when I get back. Everyone, wishing you a grand day. Purly


Stay safe, Purly! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> If I didn't know any better I would not believe you just had surgery please be careful!!


No kidding!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not sure if this shows quite how bad it is!


That is a shame about your garden I hope you can get it sorted out and I sure hope you can get your cherished Heuchera's to thrive!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Not a sausage!! I never won even a sausage at over 60's, not even the raffle....Once again the lady on the next table gave me a prezzy, hahaha. She is so kind.I got half a dozen cakes. Do you know? I think if there was only me playing bingo I'd still lose....

DH went to ASDA while I was there and got some groceries. He brings all sorts home with him! Ive just had a lovely fresh cream choux bun with chocolate on the top. It was lovely....So much for trying to lose a few pounds. I'll never be thin.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not sure if this shows quite how bad it is!


it's not perfect, and that must annoy you. Pity, it should have worked. I wonder how other people manage it?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hope you get your 4ply white yarn. Isn't always the case that no matter how much we have it is never the right one! xxx


it never is, is it? I decided to move up a size, so bought DK in the end. It has navy contrasts in the pattern, and there are no nice navy 4-ply in the shop.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My friend who lives up my road has just popped in for coffee, he is going to take me and my wheelchair to WI tomorrow evening. She keeps bees and apparently has to give them a serious talking to this afternoon :roll:
> 
> I have been in the garden and hung some washing on the airer, it's not quite so warm as yesterday but still quite pleasant.
> 
> ...


I'm glad she is giving her bees a good talking to. I don't know how it works, but it appears to.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> As it should be when we get around lovely wool it has to have a home somewhere might as well be yours :-D


I was good, bought my wool and just a couple of buttons. Lovingly clutched the bag all the way home on the bus.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Not a sausage!! I never won even a sausage at over 60's, not even the raffle....Once again the lady on the next table gave me a prezzy, hahaha. She is so kind.I got half a dozen cakes. Do you know? I think if there was only me playing bingo I'd still lose....
> 
> DH went to ASDA while I was there and got some groceries. He brings all sorts home with him! Ive just had a lovely fresh cream choux bun with chocolate on the top. It was lovely....So much for trying to lose a few pounds. I'll never be thin.


Once again - just like my DH!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> it's not perfect, and that must annoy you. Pity, it should have worked. I wonder how other people manage it?


Some flog away with a lawn mower, some fill it with low-growing shrubs. Others have gravel terraces or slabs. I am now contemplating imprinted concrete with some pots and tubs.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Some flog away with a lawn mower, some fill it with low-growing shrubs. Others have gravel terraces or slabs. I am now contemplating imprinted concrete with some pots and tubs.


I think you are right if you want my opinion. (you've got it anyway)....get paving stones and leave an odd square unpaved and pop a rose bush in. :?:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think you are right if you want my opinion. (you've got it anyway)....get paving stones and leave an odd square unpaved and pop a rose bush in. :?:


Thanks Susan, and yes, I always want your opinion! Life is too short to be doing stuff you don't want to do and which does your knees and back in!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Susan, and yes, I always want your opinion! Life is too short to be doing stuff you don't want to do and which does your knees and back in!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes it is that is why I put off housework as long as it will let me, I would rather mow the lawn than do housework but I can't do that much outside because of allergies.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think you are right if you want my opinion. (you've got it anyway)....get paving stones and leave an odd square unpaved and pop a rose bush in. :?:


That sounds really lovely I think they look so pretty like that just sprinkle some weed killer every now and then and it is good to go!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Some flog away with a lawn mower, some fill it with low-growing shrubs. Others have gravel terraces or slabs. I am now contemplating imprinted concrete with some pots and tubs.


I don't blame you, but I actually wondered how other people managed with sedum.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

My irises have come out today. They look really good this year. (We buried the cat under them a couple of years ago!)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I don't blame you, but I actually wondered how other people managed with sedum.


Ah, right, I see!! Well, we had Sedum on the other side of the path and it is fine, just the occasional weed that is easily plucked out . However, there was never any grass on that side, whereas, there was a full blown lawn on the side that is giving me grief!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ah, right, I see!! Well, we had Sedum on the other side of the path and it is fine, just the occasional weed that is easily plucked out . However, there was never any grass on that side, whereas, there was a full blown lawn on the side that is giving me grief!


That explains it. It's hard to kill grass and then plant something else in its place. I guess maybe other people cover it for months to kill it. My neighbour did that, then decided she wanted pebbles anyway!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That explains it. It's hard to kill grass and then plant something else in its place. I guess maybe other people cover it for months to kill it. My neighbour did that, then decided she wanted pebbles anyway!


Pebbles would look nice but there are far too many older school children passing my door........! That is also the reason we won't have artificial turf at the front, they'd probably pull it up and take it home to their mums!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> My irises have come out today. They look really good this year. (We buried the cat under them a couple of years ago!)


Nice to know your puddy tat is still giving you good service! I love Irises but again, they tend to try and take over in my little garden!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think you are right if you want my opinion. (you've got it anyway)....get paving stones and leave an odd square unpaved and pop a rose bush in. :?:


That's a good idea!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yes it is that is why I put off housework as long as it will let me, I would rather mow the lawn than do housework but I can't do that much outside because of allergies.


Me, too. Finally got my house dusted and vacuumed this morning. Will clean the bathroom tomorrow (maybe).


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too. Finally got my house dusted and vacuumed this morning. Will clean the bathroom tomorrow (maybe).


I wont :XD:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Nice to know your puddy tat is still giving you good service! I love Irises but again, they tend to try and take over in my little garden!!


I agree. And I, too, love irises but they can be really invasive as can so many other lovely plants! I have a few I can think of and some of them got drastically thinned when I was cleaning up my beds last month.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I wont :XD:


Well, lucky for you, you have "staff" who comes in to do all those fun things for you! :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too. Finally got my house dusted and vacuumed this morning. Will clean the bathroom tomorrow (maybe).


...and then you can come and do mine!! I've got really bad at doing my housework, I'd rather play on here or knit!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ...and then you can come and do mine!! I've got really bad at doing my housework, I'd rather play on here or knit!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ha!!! I'm right there with you on getting bad about doing housework!!! It's definitely not on my high priority list (more line the bottom of my low priority list)! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well, lucky for you, you have "staff" who comes in to do all those fun things for you! :lol:


The staff has been on holiday this week :roll: 
She has her hands bandaged up they think shes got arthritis. So, she brings her daughter....I told her it doesnt feeel right her working for me with bandaged hands but she says shes fine......she gives her daughter some of the cash....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ...and then you can come and do mine!! I've got really bad at doing my housework, I'd rather play on here or knit!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


ME TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

On this page on kp, my adverts are for "breast enhancements" They obviously have me mixed up with someone else!!!!!!!GRRRRRR


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Nice to know your puddy tat is still giving you good service! I love Irises but again, they tend to try and take over in my little garden!!


They do take over don't they well except for me I can kill anything :roll: :shock:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> They do take over don't they well except for me I can kill anything :roll: :shock:


Are you talking cats or irises? :| :roll: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Are you talking cats or irises? :| :roll: :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm off to my bed and tv girls...night. x


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think you are right if you want my opinion. (you've got it anyway)....get paving stones and leave an odd square unpaved and pop a rose bush in. :?:


Evening ladies. Londy, I agree with Susan on this. You can have lots of fun planning it too.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I wont :XD:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I am with you!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello again. I am so glad I don't have to worry about a garden. I just tell people the weeds are a new brand of flower. hahaha Besides they do almost all the yard work at Florida house, here it is up to us. 

Am going to see specialist about my BP problems. He deals in hard cases my doctor said, so I guess I am a hard case. lol

GS sorry you didn't win anything today at over 60s. How lovely the lady gifted you with cakes I believe. Have a good sleep tonight dear.

Binky I also can kill off plants. They see me coming and they just fall over . I have only grown one ivy plant. Concrete is always good.

Saxy glad you found some yarn that you liked. What are you making with it???

Purple don't over do, but glad you will be able to attend your meeting in your w/c tonight. Nice neighbor you have.

Need to start dinner. The temperature has dropped to 55 degrees F. Is cold here. Having crusted baked Flounder,
fingerling potatoes, green beans and fruit salad.love you all. Purly


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good morning Chris, looks like it's just you and me! Sounds like a lot of fun having the little one around, I miss those days!
> Haha, now you've gone too and I'm all alone!!    :lol:


Sorry I went! It's been quite a day!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Some flog away with a lawn mower, some fill it with low-growing shrubs. Others have gravel terraces or slabs. I am now contemplating imprinted concrete with some pots and tubs.


After years of trying to get a lawn in the front we had some great paving laid down & I love it! All you need is a good broom! I do have pots & a raised bed along the wall, come & look at it some time?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> My irises have come out today. They look really good this year. (We buried the cat under them a couple of years ago!)


 :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Hello again. I am so glad I don't have to worry about a garden. I just tell people the weeds are a new brand of flower. hahaha Besides they do almost all the yard work at Florida house, here it is up to us.
> 
> Am going to see specialist about my BP problems. He deals in hard cases my doctor said, so I guess I am a hard case. lol
> 
> ...


Hi Purly, my DD did a garden Design degree & was told that weeds are only flowers in the wrong place! That's what I think about my beautiful weeds!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Thought I would show you what my DD & I have been working on. It's for our Rock Choir's big birthday concert in Birmingham in a few weeks. I wish I could be there to see it beng carried with all the other flags. They did as Kaz to carry it but she didnt want to.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

These pictures were taken n the shop were Kaz rents her flat. Also she hasn't got spotty legs, just her spotty onesie! The flag is the same on the other side except for the people which are different.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thought I would show you what my DD & I have been working on. It's for our Rock Choir's big birthday concert in Birmingham in a few weeks. I wish I could be there to see it beng carried with all the other flags. They did as Kaz to carry it but she didnt want to.


Wonderful!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Wonderful!


Thanks Pam, how are you?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Wonderful!


Thanks Pam, how are you?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Are you talking cats or irises? :| :roll: :lol:


irises :-D and cats.....just kidding only irises.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> irises :-D and cats.....just kidding only irises.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thought I would show you what my DD & I have been working on. It's for our Rock Choir's big birthday concert in Birmingham in a few weeks. I wish I could be there to see it beng carried with all the other flags. They did as Kaz to carry it but she didnt want to.


That turned out great!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

off to get something to eat have a great evening

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thought I would show you what my DD & I have been working on. It's for our Rock Choir's big birthday concert in Birmingham in a few weeks. I wish I could be there to see it beng carried with all the other flags. They did as Kaz to carry it but she didnt want to.


Brilliant looking banner, well done xx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Polly, afraid not sexy, just completely worn out, well l have slept fpr nearly 12 hours and feel much bettef for it.


You just neede a recharge. Glad you are resting in your own home. Gee, I was hoping it meant something sexy...


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello again. I am so glad I don't have to worry about a garden. I just tell people the weeds are a new brand of flower. hahaha Besides they do almost all the yard work at Florida house, here it is up to us.
> 
> Am going to see specialist about my BP problems. He deals in hard cases my doctor said, so I guess I am a hard case. lol
> 
> ...


Speaking of non green thumbs...I got a salad with avacado at the market and asked for the pit to plant. The gent wants me to show him the plant when it grows..more likely if it grows. 
I've gotten the expensive meds for my dog. Will give it tomorrow. Two biggg dogs got in a fight in the waiting room while I was there. Dumb guys let them meet ..on leashes at least. Dog fight as I expected. I couldn't leave fast enough! My dog is doing better. 
I've finished the baby sweater. After three take outs I got the edging right. Did it my way by putting small safety pins every 6 single crochets. The neckline matches. Now I've begun the pants. It said omit 15 stitches, then omit 10 stitches, then it says knit them all which left two gaps. I think I'm doing it wrong. On I go..it may make sense later or I will waste a lot of time.
I love baby princess Charlotte!!! Both children are gorgeous!!! Did you see her cap done in beige I think with two cable rows front to back? So stylish!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I wont :XD:


I read that coca cola cleans copper pennies. I poured some in the toilet bowl and it cleaned great. It was a try because I'm afraid of chemicals that cat or dog might drink if they drink from the toilet. I keep the lid down but son sometimes forgets to lower the lid and I didn't want the pets to drink chemical cleaners. I know cola is not germ proofing but the toilet is clean and pets are safe.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Purple! So glad you both are sleeping well!
> 
> That's too bad about your Heucheras and the bulbs. Gardens are beautiful but more so when they aren't being a bother!  xxxooo


I bought 12 pansy plants from the rescue table at the garden store. It rained so I didn't need to water them then got busy with the dog illness and the pansys died from no water. I got two artificial peony stalks and clipped the 12 flowers pushed then into the pansy dirt and they are hanging in the bowls off the pole. Look good from the street.i do artificial flowers well


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry about your toe, do you want to borrow my frozen peas? Sending you lots of love and hugs especially for 20 July xxxxx


Are frozen peas a universal method? When my art teacher's son hurt his nose she sent her daughter for the frozen peas. I asked why she wanted to feed him peas. I thought maybe they might cause blood to coagulate  then she told me they were to put on his nose. Hmmm.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Are frozen peas a universal method? When my art teacher's son hurt his nose she sent her daughter for the frozen peas. I asked why she wanted to feed him peas. I thought maybe they might cause blood to coagulate  then she told me they were to put on his nose. Hmmm.


It does seem like it. Glad to hear your dog is getting better. Love your artificial flower story.. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Im awake earlier today but I slept well. My leg felt rather sore last night. The problem is the physio says to get the leg bending but I'm not sure how much to push it. 

Finished beading the border of my dream catcher last night, without throwing the beads all over the floor.

will take it easy yoday as I am going to WI this evening. My friend is picking me up and taking my wheelchair so I wont have to walk.

Hope you are all going to have a lovely day. Love and hugs xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its sunny but still breezy. Today We are on school pick up.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thought I would show you what my DD & I have been working on. It's for our Rock Choir's big birthday concert in Birmingham in a few weeks. I wish I could be there to see it beng carried with all the other flags. They did as Kaz to carry it but she didnt want to.


Its brilliant Chrissy. Theres some work gone into that. Well done!. Your dsughter is like you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:21 am ET and 7'C (45'F).
A little cooler today.
Nice weather to knit or crochet.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its brilliant Chrissy. Theres some work gone into that. Well done!. Your dsughter is like you.


I was a flag carrier for a band when I was a teen. When it was sunny, I liked it. When it was cold or rainy or icy, I wished they would let me wear gloves. The pole was so hard to hold.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Im awake earlier today but I slept well. My leg felt rather sore last night. The problem is the physio says to get the leg bending but I'm not sure how much to push it.
> 
> Finished beading the border of my dream catcher last night, without throwing the beads all over the floor.
> 
> ...


Have fun this evening.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I read that coca cola cleans copper pennies. I poured some in the toilet bowl and it cleaned great. It was a try because I'm afraid of chemicals that cat or dog might drink if they drink from the toilet. I keep the lid down but son sometimes forgets to lower the lid and I didn't want the pets to drink chemical cleaners. I know cola is not germ proofing but the toilet is clean and pets are safe.


If you forget you put a penny in the coca cola and retrieve it a week later, it will actually take the face off the penny. I know.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Have fun this evening.


Morning my lovely Canadian friend. I am looking forward to getting out for a while. Will rest this afternoon. Luv n hugs xxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Speaking of non green thumbs...I got a salad with avacado at the market and asked for the pit to plant. The gent wants me to show him the plant when it grows..more likely if it grows.
> I've gotten the expensive meds for my dog. Will give it tomorrow. Two biggg dogs got in a fight in the waiting room while I was there. Dumb guys let them meet ..on leashes at least. Dog fight as I expected. I couldn't leave fast enough! My dog is doing better.
> I've finished the baby sweater. After three take outs I got the edging right. Did it my way by putting small safety pins every 6 single crochets. The neckline matches. Now I've begun the pants. It said omit 15 stitches, then omit 10 stitches, then it says knit them all which left two gaps. I think I'm doing it wrong. On I go..it may make sense later or I will waste a lot of time.
> I love baby princess Charlotte!!! Both children are gorgeous!!! Did you see her cap done in beige I think with two cable rows front to back? So stylish!


Good luck with the avocado.
Whatever method works for knitting is the right one for you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thought I would show you what my DD & I have been working on. It's for our Rock Choir's big birthday concert in Birmingham in a few weeks. I wish I could be there to see it beng carried with all the other flags. They did as Kaz to carry it but she didnt want to.


Wonderful work on the banner. 
I like the spotted onsie too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Purly, my DD did a garden Design degree & was told that weeds are only flowers in the wrong place! That's what I think about my beautiful weeds!


One of my neighbours has a garden of flowering weeds. He doesn't need to do much to them, he just pulls the weeds that have thorns and the grass. The garden always looks lovely


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> On this page on kp, my adverts are for "breast enhancements" They obviously have me mixed up with someone else!!!!!!!GRRRRRR


Perhaps your DH is trying to tell you something!! :lol: :lol: :lol: x


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Pebbles would look nice but there are far too many older school children passing my door........! That is also the reason we won't have artificial turf at the front, they'd probably pull it up and take it home to their mums!!


How about this?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Evening ladies. Londy, I agree with Susan on this. You can have lots of fun planning it too.


I can't believe it but DH, after not doing _anything_ in the garden for 5 years or more, has been out there while I've been at WW this morning and pulled up a lot of the grass!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: I think he's trying to get out of paying half for the paving! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello again. I am so glad I don't have to worry about a garden. I just tell people the weeds are a new brand of flower. hahaha Besides they do almost all the yard work at Florida house, here it is up to us.
> 
> Am going to see specialist about my BP problems. He deals in hard cases my doctor said, so I guess I am a hard case. lol
> 
> ...


Oooh Purly, your dinner sounds lovely!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> After years of trying to get a lawn in the front we had some great paving laid down & I love it! All you need is a good broom! I do have pots & a raised bed along the wall, come & look at it some time?


Thanks Chris, I will but I'm fighting a losing battle with DH!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thought I would show you what my DD & I have been working on. It's for our Rock Choir's big birthday concert in Birmingham in a few weeks. I wish I could be there to see it beng carried with all the other flags. They did as Kaz to carry it but she didnt want to.


That's brilliant, good job all round! Your DD is the image of you!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Speaking of non green thumbs...I got a salad with avacado at the market and asked for the pit to plant. The gent wants me to show him the plant when it grows..more likely if it grows.
> I've gotten the expensive meds for my dog. Will give it tomorrow. Two biggg dogs got in a fight in the waiting room while I was there. Dumb guys let them meet ..on leashes at least. Dog fight as I expected. I couldn't leave fast enough! My dog is doing better.
> I've finished the baby sweater. After three take outs I got the edging right. Did it my way by putting small safety pins every 6 single crochets. The neckline matches. Now I've begun the pants. It said omit 15 stitches, then omit 10 stitches, then it says knit them all which left two gaps. I think I'm doing it wrong. On I go..it may make sense later or I will waste a lot of time.
> I love baby princess Charlotte!!! Both children are gorgeous!!! Did you see her cap done in beige I think with two cable rows front to back? So stylish!


Hi Polly, glad your doggy is getting better, worrying time for you! Hope you get your crochet right in the end, I have got better - or should it be worse? - at not tolerating my mistakes, it has to be frogged if it's wrong!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I bought 12 pansy plants from the rescue table at the garden store. It rained so I didn't need to water them then got busy with the dog illness and the pansys died from no water. I got two artificial peony stalks and clipped the 12 flowers pushed then into the pansy dirt and they are hanging in the bowls off the pole. Look good from the street.i do artificial flowers well


My mum was like me, didn't like cut flowers so her house was always full of artificial, she used to change them with the season!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Im awake earlier today but I slept well. My leg felt rather sore last night. The problem is the physio says to get the leg bending but I'm not sure how much to push it.
> 
> Finished beading the border of my dream catcher last night, without throwing the beads all over the floor.
> 
> ...


Love to you too, well done on your dream catcher, pictures please! They should have given you a better guideline for bending your knee but I would say if it hurts, *STOP!* xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> How about this?


Wow, I'd _love_ that and I'd always know which way I was going too!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, all caught up, glad everyone seems fine this morning!! Nice and warm here today and lots of sunshine, although it probably won't last. Going to the cinema today to see The Age of Adeline, about a woman who has a car crash and never ages afterwards!
Have a great day everyone, lots of love and hugs to each and every one of you!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> How about this?


I like it, really great idea xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Done my exercises and been for a walk in the garden. My heucheras are really growing. Now having a sit and a cup of coffee.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Love to you too, well done on your dream catcher, pictures please! They should have given you a better guideline for bending your knee but I would say if it hurts, *STOP!* xxx


Thanks for the advice, that's what I did xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Pebbles would look nice but there are far too many older school children passing my door........! That is also the reason we won't have artificial turf at the front, they'd probably pull it up and take it home to their mums!!


I don't like the pebbles much, but several people have them here. Thank heavens we don't have too many problems from kids, though my potted lavender plant got stolen several years ago!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I agree. And I, too, love irises but they can be really invasive as can so many other lovely plants! I have a few I can think of and some of them got drastically thinned when I was cleaning up my beds last month.


The only plants I can cope with are the invasive ones! All I have in the front are two rose bushes, daffodils, Spyraxia, bluebells, Irises and Michaelmas daisies and another purple flower which I think is a weed, but I like it. They all manage themselves. In the back I have car parts and my honeysuckle and blackberries. Plus special purple weeds which the bees love.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> On this page on kp, my adverts are for "breast enhancements" They obviously have me mixed up with someone else!!!!!!!GRRRRRR


I can't think where that came from, usually the adverts are triggered by something we said. We'll all get that now!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> They do take over don't they well except for me I can kill anything :roll: :shock:


The biggest drawback is that they don't last long, unlike my roses which bloom all year even in frost.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thought I would show you what my DD & I have been working on. It's for our Rock Choir's big birthday concert in Birmingham in a few weeks. I wish I could be there to see it beng carried with all the other flags. They did as Kaz to carry it but she didnt want to.


Wow! That's great.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Done my exercises and been for a walk in the garden. My heucheras are really growing. Now having a sit and a cup of coffee.


That's looking really good! Have just been out to pull the narcissi out of some of my Heucheras, hopefully, they'll be able to breath now! Will have to give the whole garden a soaking tonight, it's really dry out there!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I don't like the pebbles much, but several people have them here. Thank heavens we don't have too many problems from kids, though my potted lavender plant got stolen several years ago!


I had a pot taken too! It was a lovely Royal Blue and it was a big one too! Strangely, they didn't take the matching blue 'feet'! I actually live in quite a nice area but where there's a lot of older kids passing by, that's what you get!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I can't think where that came from, usually the adverts are triggered by something we said. We'll all get that now!


You can add 'Adblock' for free and not get any! Just sayin'!!'


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's looking really good! Have just been out to pull the narcissi out of some of my Heucheras, hopefully, they'll be able to breath now! Will have to give the whole garden a soaking tonight, it's really dry out there!!


The forecast is for rain tomorrow, but you never know it could be wrong.

I bought an angelica plant a couple of years ago with the idea od candying my own angelica. I hasn't stopped growing this year abd was swamping the rhubarb, so it has had to go.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> I bought 12 pansy plants from the rescue table at the garden store. It rained so I didn't need to water them then got busy with the dog illness and the pansys died from no water. I got two artificial peony stalks and clipped the 12 flowers pushed then into the pansy dirt and they are hanging in the bowls off the pole. Look good from the street.i do artificial flowers well


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Im awake earlier today but I slept well. My leg felt rather sore last night. The problem is the physio says to get the leg bending but I'm not sure how much to push it.
> 
> Finished beading the border of my dream catcher last night, without throwing the beads all over the floor.
> 
> ...


I would exercise it but not if it get too painful. So pleased you can go to your WI tonight, you are bound to be treated royally whilst in your chair! Enjoy your afternoon, especially if you are in the garden, it's a beautiful day today!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> I was a flag carrier for a band when I was a teen. When it was sunny, I liked it. When it was cold or rainy or icy, I wished they would let me wear gloves. The pole was so hard to hold.


The person carrying it has to do so for quite a while, my DD is certainly pleased she turned down the offer of doing the deed! I rem re carrying our flag at guides as you said it made your hands cold!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> How about this?


Oh, I like that!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Im awake earlier today but I slept well. My leg felt rather sore last night. The problem is the physio says to get the leg bending but I'm not sure how much to push it.
> 
> Finished beading the border of my dream catcher last night, without throwing the beads all over the floor.
> 
> ...


That would be hard to know exactly how much bending they mean. I hope you, too, have a lovely day and an enjoyable evening out at WI. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I can't believe it but DH, after not doing _anything_ in the garden for 5 years or more, has been out there while I've been at WW this morning and pulled up a lot of the grass!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: I think he's trying to get out of paying half for the paving! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well, good for him and maybe that's exactly what he was trying to do!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, just want to say thank you for all you kind comments on the flag Kaz & I made. Kaz designed it & will be delighted it has been admired around the world! We hVe to take it to choir tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Love to you too, well done on your dream catcher, pictures please! They should have given you a better guideline for bending your knee but I would say if it hurts, *STOP!* xxx


Excellent advice!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Done my exercises and been for a walk in the garden. My heucheras are really growing. Now having a sit and a cup of coffee.


Your heucheras are looking lovely!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's looking really good! Have just been out to pull the narcissi out of some of my Heucheras, hopefully, they'll be able to breath now! Will have to give the whole garden a soaking tonight, it's really dry out there!!


My garden is really dry, too. We're having a little rain this morning, but doesn't seem to be amounting to much.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The forecast is for rain tomorrow, but you never know it could be wrong.
> 
> I bought an angelica plant a couple of years ago with the idea od candying my own angelica. I hasn't stopped growing this year abd was swamping the rhubarb, so it has had to go.


Wow, it's huge! Can see why it needs to go.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I read that coca cola cleans copper pennies. I poured some in the toilet bowl and it cleaned great. It was a try because I'm afraid of chemicals that cat or dog might drink if they drink from the toilet. I keep the lid down but son sometimes forgets to lower the lid and I didn't want the pets to drink chemical cleaners. I know cola is not germ proofing but the toilet is clean and pets are safe.


what a clever idea. I would have thought the water would dilute the cola too much. Frightening that we drink that stuff!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Are frozen peas a universal method? When my art teacher's son hurt his nose she sent her daughter for the frozen peas. I asked why she wanted to feed him peas. I thought maybe they might cause blood to coagulate  then she told me they were to put on his nose. Hmmm.


small enough to mold themselves round what hurts, but large enough to hold the freeze. Perfect!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Im awake earlier today but I slept well. My leg felt rather sore last night. The problem is the physio says to get the leg bending but I'm not sure how much to push it.
> 
> Finished beading the border of my dream catcher last night, without throwing the beads all over the floor.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you are able to get to your WI meeting, and being sensible about it. Life goes on...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I can't believe it but DH, after not doing _anything_ in the garden for 5 years or more, has been out there while I've been at WW this morning and pulled up a lot of the grass!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: I think he's trying to get out of paying half for the paving! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Think positively. Either he doesn't like you being upset by the grass, or he loves the sedum. ?Possible?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Love to you too, well done on your dream catcher, pictures please! They should have given you a better guideline for bending your knee but I would say if it hurts, *STOP!* xxx


That sounds like sensible advice. I think you will learn how far to push it Purple.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The forecast is for rain tomorrow, but you never know it could be wrong.
> 
> I bought an angelica plant a couple of years ago with the idea od candying my own angelica. I hasn't stopped growing this year abd was swamping the rhubarb, so it has had to go.


did you ever get to candying any of it? I'd rather have the rhubarb given the choice!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Im awake earlier today but I slept well. My leg felt rather sore last night. The problem is the physio says to get the leg bending but I'm not sure how much to push it.
> 
> Finished beading the border of my dream catcher last night, without throwing the beads all over the floor.
> 
> ...


When mom had her knee replacement they sent a machine that bends the knee for you and you work up slowly to higher degrees, do they not have these there?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> How about this?


That is really pretty!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The forecast is for rain tomorrow, but you never know it could be wrong.
> 
> I bought an angelica plant a couple of years ago with the idea od candying my own angelica. I hasn't stopped growing this year abd was swamping the rhubarb, so it has had to go.


I don't know that I've ever seen that plant around here --- will have to check it out....very tall and looks like it could strangle just about anything.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> did you ever get to candying any of it? I'd rather have the rhubarb given the choice!


What is angelica?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thought I would show you what my DD & I have been working on. It's for our Rock Choir's big birthday concert in Birmingham in a few weeks. I wish I could be there to see it beng carried with all the other flags. They did as Kaz to carry it but she didnt want to.


Looks amazing, so much work has gone into it


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The forecast is for rain tomorrow, but you never know it could be wrong.
> 
> I bought an angelica plant a couple of years ago with the idea od candying my own angelica. I hasn't stopped growing this year abd was swamping the rhubarb, so it has had to go.


I remember you showing me that, it is a very handsome plant but the rhubarb was there first!!! Lovely pic of Mr P!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Think positively. Either he doesn't like you being upset by the grass, or he loves the sedum. ?Possible?


Yeah, right!!! :evil:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello everyone. Haven't been on yet today. Took my shot last night and have been crippled and in pain all day. Had totake DH tot he dentist again today. He had one cavity. I sat in waiting room trying not to cry from my misery.Hope RA doctor can come up with a different med for me on Monday when I see her.Have read everyones messages. Love the banner Chrissy, well done. Terrific picture of Mr. P Purple. Have fun at wi tonight. Glad your knee is rehabing so well for you. Listening to all your troubles with your front garden Londy. I would concrete it. No mowing or watering etc. Lazy me. I am off for now. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.Love to all. Purly


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. Haven't been on yet today. Took my shot last night and have been crippled and in pain all day. Had totake DH tot he dentist again today. He had one cavity. I sat in waiting room trying not to cry from my misery.Hope RA doctor can come up with a different med for me on Monday when I see her.Have read everyones messages. Love the banner Chrissy, well done. Terrific picture of Mr. P Purple. Have fun at wi tonight. Glad your knee is rehabing so well for you. Listening to all your troubles with your front garden Londy. I would concrete it. No mowing or watering etc. Lazy me. I am off for now. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.Love to all. Purly


Wrapping you in gentle healing hugs xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> did you ever get to candying any of it? I'd rather have the rhubarb given the choice!


It just got too big before I had a chance to do anything with it. I'm having a big bowl of rhubarb right now, delicious x


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. Haven't been on yet today. Took my shot last night and have been crippled and in pain all day. Had totake DH tot he dentist again today. He had one cavity. I sat in waiting room trying not to cry from my misery.Hope RA doctor can come up with a different med for me on Monday when I see her.Have read everyones messages. Love the banner Chrissy, well done. Terrific picture of Mr. P Purple. Have fun at wi tonight. Glad your knee is rehabing so well for you. Listening to all your troubles with your front garden Londy. I would concrete it. No mowing or watering etc. Lazy me. I am off for now. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.Love to all. Purly


Oh, Purly, I'm so sorry! Sending you many warm, gentle, healing hugs!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It just got too big before I had a chance to do anything with it. I'm having a big bowl of rhubarb right now, delicious x


Ooh, that does sound delicious!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. Haven't been on yet today. Took my shot last night and have been crippled and in pain all day. Had totake DH tot he dentist again today. He had one cavity. I sat in waiting room trying not to cry from my misery.Hope RA doctor can come up with a different med for me on Monday when I see her.Have read everyones messages. Love the banner Chrissy, well done. Terrific picture of Mr. P Purple. Have fun at wi tonight. Glad your knee is rehabing so well for you. Listening to all your troubles with your front garden Londy. I would concrete it. No mowing or watering etc. Lazy me. I am off for now. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.Love to all. Purly


I so hope your pain lessens. 
I personally like artificial flowers. Did you ever see I Love Lucy where she mowed her neighbor's prize tulips just befor the garden judging so she put in fake tulips but they were wax and melted in the heat. My kind of gal! 
Time for supper...I just remembered I have submarine sandwiches in the fridge. Great! 
Man who gave me a door estimate called. I've asked my friend if her son is interested so I feel I need to wait to hear from him. This other man will call back Monday he says. Hope I didn't burn my bridges...
I'm going on about uninteresting stuff. Trying to take your mind off your pain.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Purly...so sorry you're in such pain. Hope RA Dr. gives you something to help you gain some relief.

Purple .. rhubarb for dessert sounds wonderful. I'm still miffed at DH for running our patch over with the roto-tiller. Time to put a patch in somewhere other than near the vegetable garden.

I made Italian meatloaf tonight along with corn pudding and dilled/quick pickled cucumbers & onion. Very tasty. But, I'm hungry for ice cream now.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. Haven't been on yet today. Took my shot last night and have been crippled and in pain all day. Had totake DH tot he dentist again today. He had one cavity. I sat in waiting room trying not to cry from my misery.Hope RA doctor can come up with a different med for me on Monday when I see her.Have read everyones messages. Love the banner Chrissy, well done. Terrific picture of Mr. P Purple. Have fun at wi tonight. Glad your knee is rehabing so well for you. Listening to all your troubles with your front garden Londy. I would concrete it. No mowing or watering etc. Lazy me. I am off for now. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.Love to all. Purly


Hope you feel better soon. And that you get something better sorted out by the RA doctor. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its a very dull dsy here. We went up to the family's yesterday and I never got back on line. I need to catch up. Ive got nothing planned today. DH is in a moody so there wont be much conversation for a while.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. Haven't been on yet today. Took my shot last night and have been crippled and in pain all day. Had totake DH tot he dentist again today. He had one cavity. I sat in waiting room trying not to cry from my misery.Hope RA doctor can come up with a different med for me on Monday when I see her.Have read everyones messages. Love the banner Chrissy, well done. Terrific picture of Mr. P Purple. Have fun at wi tonight. Glad your knee is rehabing so well for you. Listening to all your troubles with your front garden Londy. I would concrete it. No mowing or watering etc. Lazy me. I am off for now. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.Love to all. Purly


I hope you are feeling a lot better today purley. You must try and rest up a while.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from rainy Surrey. I have some friends coming to visit today and we'll sit and do some crafting of some sort.

Pearlie, hope you are feeling better today.

Susan enjoy your quiet day.

polly, here's a photo of my pansies, I remember the l live Lucy sketch with the wax flowers.

everyone have a good day xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Purly, so sorry you are in such pain and misery, too bad when you take a shot to make you feel better and it makes you worse! Gentle healing hugs for you dear! I'm with you on concreting the front but i still have to convert DH, rep coming to give us a quote later, fingers crossed it will help to persuade him! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It just got too big before I had a chance to do anything with it. I'm having a big bowl of rhubarb right now, delicious x


If you let it carry on growing, there might be a giant with a golden harp at the top!!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am ET and 4'c (39'F). Chilly start to the morning.
The bigger opossum is dead. He was killed on the road north of our subdivision when he was on the road to eat some dead birds. I haven't seen the smaller opossum for a while. I hope that one is ok. Something ate all the cat kibbles from the porch last night but that could be the bear sized racoon.
My crochet project is getting bigger. I'm on part 5 of 20 so I still have a ways to go.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Purly, so sorry you are in such pain and misery, too bad when you take a shot to make you feel better and it makes you worse! Gentle healing hugs for you dear! I'm with you on concreting the front but i still have to convert DH, rep coming to give us a quote later, fingers crossed it will help to persuade him! xxxxx


My fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I so hope your pain lessens.
> I personally like artificial flowers. Did you ever see I Love Lucy where she mowed her neighbor's prize tulips just befor the garden judging so she put in fake tulips but they were wax and melted in the heat. My kind of gal!
> Time for supper...I just remembered I have submarine sandwiches in the fridge. Great!
> Man who gave me a door estimate called. I've asked my friend if her son is interested so I feel I need to wait to hear from him. This other man will call back Monday he says. Hope I didn't burn my bridges...
> I'm going on about uninteresting stuff. Trying to take your mind off your pain.


I used to love I Love Lucy, I can remember as a kid, my sister and I getting out of bed to watch it through a crack in the door and we never got caught!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its a very dull dsy here. We went up to the family's yesterday and I never got back on line. I need to catch up. Ive got nothing planned today. DH is in a moody so there wont be much conversation for a while.


....much as my DH will be when we get the quote for the front garden!!! :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey. I have some friends coming to visit today and we'll sit and do some crafting of some sort.
> 
> Pearlie, hope you are feeling better today.
> 
> ...


I always liked the little faces on the pansies.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its a very dull dsy here. We went up to the family's yesterday and I never got back on line. I need to catch up. Ive got nothing planned today. DH is in a moody so there wont be much conversation for a while.


Time to sit outside and enjoy the quiet.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It just got too big before I had a chance to do anything with it. I'm having a big bowl of rhubarb right now, delicious x


Our rhubarb is only up 6 inches. No stalks yet. Now I want rhubarb over ice cream.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. Haven't been on yet today. Took my shot last night and have been crippled and in pain all day. Had totake DH tot he dentist again today. He had one cavity. I sat in waiting room trying not to cry from my misery.Hope RA doctor can come up with a different med for me on Monday when I see her.Have read everyones messages. Love the banner Chrissy, well done. Terrific picture of Mr. P Purple. Have fun at wi tonight. Glad your knee is rehabing so well for you. Listening to all your troubles with your front garden Londy. I would concrete it. No mowing or watering etc. Lazy me. I am off for now. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.Love to all. Purly


I hope the doctor can find a better medication for you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> What is angelica?


I haven't heard of it either. Google says it grows wild in my area. Must have another name here.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Oops time for me to go.
Now I'm going to be thinking of wild angelica until I find out what it is named here.

Purly and Purple, take it easy.

Have a good day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I haven't heard of it either. Google says it grows wild in my area. Must have another name here.


This is what it is! Maybe just a little old fashioned for cakes in these days of roll-out icing (frosting) !
http://www.victoriananursery.co.uk/Angelica_Plant/


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am ET and 4'c (39'F). Chilly start to the morning.
> The bigger opossum is dead. He was killed on the road north of our subdivision when he was on the road to eat some dead birds. I haven't seen the smaller opossum for a while. I hope that one is ok. Something ate all the cat kibbles from the porch last night but that could be the bear sized racoon.
> My crochet project is getting bigger. I'm on part 5 of 20 so I still have a ways to go.


That is sad. I too hope the small one is OK.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It rained this morning, it is raining now and it will probably rain all night. I hope it reaches my irises.
Off to take my tablets.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am ET and 4'c (39'F). Chilly start to the morning.
> The bigger opossum is dead. He was killed on the road north of our subdivision when he was on the road to eat some dead birds. I haven't seen the smaller opossum for a while. I hope that one is ok. Something ate all the cat kibbles from the porch last night but that could be the bear sized racoon.
> My crochet project is getting bigger. I'm on part 5 of 20 so I still have a ways to go.


Sorry about the opossum, I guess he didn't have a lot of road sense, hope the little one is ok. A bear sized racoon??! Oh boy, it's wild in Port Hope!🐻🐺🐯


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Very cold and wet here today, in fact I made soup for lunch and I'd already put the soup maker away for the summer, I guess that makes it my fault it's cold and wet!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Well the concreting guy came, measured up, quoted what I thought was a good price but DH is having none of it. He is still adamant that he can keep the weeds and grass under control so I'm letting him. I give it a month!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Very cold and wet here today, in fact I made soup for lunch and I'd already put the soup maker away for the summer, I guess that makes it my fault it's cold and wet!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Well the concreting guy came, measured up, quoted what I thought was a good price but DH is having none of it. He is still adamant that he can keep the weeds and grass under control so I'm letting him. I give it a month!!!


It's even cold indoors today. Keep that soup maker out!
If you refuse to touch the grass he will eventually cave in I suspect. My DH never wants to spend money on anything I suggest - and it's not even his money!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hope you feel better soon. And that you get something better sorted out by the RA doctor. Xxxxxxxx


Me, too, Purly! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey. I have some friends coming to visit today and we'll sit and do some crafting of some sort.
> 
> Pearlie, hope you are feeling better today.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your visit and you, too, have a good day, Purple! xxxooo

I'm meeting up with a friend this afternoon for a visit to a couple of yarn shops and a visit. Tomorrow I'm visiting my friend across the Sound (the one I have to take a ferry ride to go see). So looking forward to seeing her - haven't seen her since January!  Love you all! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> If you let it carry on growing, there might be a giant with a golden harp at the top!!! xxx


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That is sad. I too hope the small one is OK.


Me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Very cold and wet here today, in fact I made soup for lunch and I'd already put the soup maker away for the summer, I guess that makes it my fault it's cold and wet!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Well the concreting guy came, measured up, quoted what I thought was a good price but DH is having none of it. He is still adamant that he can keep the weeds and grass under control so I'm letting him. I give it a month!!!


Oh, that's too bad he feels that way about it. Good plan for letting him do the weeding and grass pulling there. If nothing else, it's good exercise for him!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's even cold indoors today. Keep that soup maker out!
> If you refuse to touch the grass he will eventually cave in I suspect. My DH never wants to spend money on anything I suggest - and it's not even his money!


It's cold and damp here today. Supposed to clear up and be mid-60'sF here today with sunny days into next week.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's even cold indoors today. Keep that soup maker out!
> If you refuse to touch the grass he will eventually cave in I suspect. My DH never wants to spend money on anything I suggest - and it's not even his money!


Quite right, I refuse to touch it now but mostly because it either does my back or knees in! Really not sure how he thinks he's going to do it!! I was very happy to go halves!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It just got too big before I had a chance to do anything with it. I'm having a big bowl of rhubarb right now, delicious x


I have never had rhubarb what does it taste like? :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. Haven't been on yet today. Took my shot last night and have been crippled and in pain all day. Had totake DH tot he dentist again today. He had one cavity. I sat in waiting room trying not to cry from my misery.Hope RA doctor can come up with a different med for me on Monday when I see her.Have read everyones messages. Love the banner Chrissy, well done. Terrific picture of Mr. P Purple. Have fun at wi tonight. Glad your knee is rehabing so well for you. Listening to all your troubles with your front garden Londy. I would concrete it. No mowing or watering etc. Lazy me. I am off for now. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.Love to all. Purly


So sorry that you had a rought time of it yesterday, hugs ((((())))


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's pretty hard to describe since it's a flavor all it's own. The texture is somewhat like celery and it has a very sweet/tart/sharp flavor. Try some frozen if you can find it an try it in some muffins.



binkbrice said:


> I have never had rhubarb what does it taste like? :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I used to love I Love Lucy, I can remember as a kid, my sister and I getting out of bed to watch it through a crack in the door and we never got caught!!


Your laughter didn't give you away! :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey. I have some friends coming to visit today and we'll sit and do some crafting of some sort.
> 
> Pearlie, hope you are feeling better today.
> 
> ...


I love the flowers!! Have fun doing something crafty today!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Oops time for me to go.
> Now I'm going to be thinking of wild angelica until I find out what it is named here.
> 
> Purly and Purple, take it easy.
> ...


Have a great day, and don't you just hate when you get something stuck in your head and it bugs the daylights out of you.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Thought you might like to see my grand baby rabbit and guinea pig. One thinks shes the mam and the other thin ks she is the baby


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thought you might like to see my grand baby rabbit and guinea pig. One thinks shes the mam and the other thin ks she is the baby


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I haven't heard of it either. Google says it grows wild in my area. Must have another name here.


Interesting what all it is used for Purly it says they used it for Rheumatism....my question is do you eat it or brew a "tea" with it?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Very cold and wet here today, in fact I made soup for lunch and I'd already put the soup maker away for the summer, I guess that makes it my fault it's cold and wet!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Well the concreting guy came, measured up, quoted what I thought was a good price but DH is having none of it. He is still adamant that he can keep the weeds and grass under control so I'm letting him. I give it a month!!!


It is cold here too it went from being in the 90's to being in the 60's brrrrr...It is not just your fault DH finally got the air conditioner hooked up the last day it was 90 hasn't been warm since.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

They look like they could be with their coloring they are adorable!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's pretty hard to describe since it's a flavor all it's own. The texture is somewhat like celery and it has a very sweet/tart/sharp flavor. Try some frozen if you can find it an try it in some muffins.


Rookie that is a good description I bet I would like it, I saw some in the store the other day and it does remind me of celery, do you use the stalk only and just cut it up?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Your laughter didn't give you away! :lol:


We must have sniggered really quietly!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Rookie that is a good description I bet I would like it, I saw some in the store the other day and it does remind me of celery, do you use the stalk only and just cut it up?


Yes, just the stalk...I tend to pull any of the fibrous strings out too like I do with celery. Just as with apples, you can cook down into a sauce or use smaller raw bits in muffins, pancakes, pies, etc.

I'm having problems cutting and pasting url addresses, but a good website is www.rhubarb-central.com where you can find information on growing it as well as cooking it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> If you let it carry on growing, there might be a giant with a golden harp at the top!!! xxx


No chance, Mr P tooķ it out yesterday and now my rhubarb is soaking up the rain and heaving a big sigh of relief. Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Interesting what all it is used for Purly it says they used it for Rheumatism....my question is do you eat it or brew a "tea" with it?


I think you preserve the stalks it in sugar, like candied peel? If you were icing flowers onto a cake, you would cut the candies angelica into diamond shapes to make little leaves. Don't know about it for rheumatism though!
This tells you a bit more
http://www.medicalhealthguide.com/herb/angelica.htm


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> No chance, Mr P tooķ it out yesterday and now my rhubarb is soaking up the rain and heaving a big sigh of relief. Xxxx


My Heucheras are screaming for the lifeboats and the grass and weeds are just laughing!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well they look like they could be family! I have heard that GPs and Bunnies get on better with each other than with their own kind!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It is cold here too it went from being in the 90's to being in the 60's brrrrr...It is not just your fault DH finally got the air conditioner hooked up the last day it was 90 hasn't been warm since.


It felt really cold coming home from work, my hands felt like blocks of ice until I remembered I had some fingerless gloves in my bag. AND it was pouring with rain....who forgot to take a brolly to work this morning even though they knew it was meant to rain all day. Fortunately I have a very kind colleague who was travelling in the car today so didn't need her brolly :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thought you might like to see my grand baby rabbit and guinea pig. One thinks shes the mam and the other thin ks she is the baby


Oh aren't they so gorgeous


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It felt really cold coming home from work, my hands felt like blocks of ice until I remembered I had some fingerless gloves in my bag. AND it was pouring with rain....who forgot to take a brolly to work this morning even though they knew it was meant to rain all day. Fortunately I have a very kind colleague who was travelling in the car today so didn't need her brolly :thumbup:


Oh poor you, so glad someone helped you out with the umbrella and so glad I no longer have to go out to work in weather like this! I have just put socks and a thick cardigan on, it'll be the central heating next!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Oh aren't they so gorgeous


You're not having one!! When I was in Peru, we visited some little houses that very poor people were living in and we admired the guinea pigs which were running all over the place, sooo cute and all different sizes and colours. Apparently, that was their larder.........!   :evil:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. Haven't been on yet today. Took my shot last night and have been crippled and in pain all day. Had totake DH tot he dentist again today. He had one cavity. I sat in waiting room trying not to cry from my misery.Hope RA doctor can come up with a different med for me on Monday when I see her.Have read everyones messages. Love the banner Chrissy, well done. Terrific picture of Mr. P Purple. Have fun at wi tonight. Glad your knee is rehabing so well for you. Listening to all your troubles with your front garden Londy. I would concrete it. No mowing or watering etc. Lazy me. I am off for now. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.Love to all. Purly


Sending love & hugs,,,,hope you feel much better soon.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Purly...so sorry you're in such pain. Hope RA Dr. gives you something to help you gain some relief.
> 
> Purple .. rhubarb for dessert sounds wonderful. I'm still miffed at DH for running our patch over with the roto-tiller. Time to put a patch in somewhere other than near the vegetable garden.
> 
> I made Italian meatloaf tonight along with corn pudding and dilled/quick pickled cucumbers & onion. Very tasty. But, I'm hungry for ice cream now.


Your dinner sound scrummy!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Sending love & hugs,,,,hope you feel much better soon.


Hi Chris, Isn't it Ccccccccold!!?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Sending love & hugs,,,,hope you feel much better soon.


love the avatar!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Chris, Isn't it Ccccccccold!!?


it rrrrrrrreally is!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think you preserve the stalks it in sugar, like candied peel? If you were icing flowers onto a cake, you would cut the candies angelica into diamond shapes to make little leaves. Don't know about it for rheumatism though!
> This tells you a bit more
> http://www.medicalhealthguide.com/herb/angelica.htm


this is the site I was reading very interesting stuff....ok I was skipping around but it was still interesting 
http://doctorschar.com/archives/angelica-sp/


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> I have never had rhubarb what does it taste like? :roll:


Delicious! Well that's my opinion, I think it's one of those foods you love or hate. It does taste great in a crumble, ooooooh I want some now!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You're not having one!! When I was in Peru, we visited some little houses that very poor people were living in and we admired the guinea pigs which were running all over the place, sooo cute and all different sizes and colours. Apparently, that was their larder.........!   :evil:


Oh no, that's horrid!!! I have enough trouble dealing with a cat..,.no more pets!!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Delicious! Well that's my opinion, I think it's one of those foods you love or hate. It does taste great in a crumble, ooooooh I want some now!


Mmmmm, rhubarb crumble AND custard of course :thumbup:

Love the new avatar by the way


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> It felt really cold coming home from work, my hands felt like blocks of ice until I remembered I had some fingerless gloves in my bag. AND it was pouring with rain....who forgot to take a brolly to work this morning even though they knew it was meant to rain all day. Fortunately I have a very kind colleague who was travelling in the car today so didn't need her brolly :thumbup:


Poor you, hope you are nice & sry now. I was caught without an umbrella too but wasn't in the rain long


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Hi Chris, Isn't it Ccccccccold!!?


Yes I'm wearing a low neck t shirt & a cardi. I'm off to choir tonight & we have to wear uniform which is t shirt, I'm taking my big jumper to wear over it. I need some of your soup, I'm supposed to be eating a salad. I hate dieting.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Delicious! Well that's my opinion, I think it's one of those foods you love or hate. It does taste great in a crumble, ooooooh I want some now!


I have some rhubarb pie in the fridge.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> love the avatar!


Thank you wish I could say it's my garden but it's not. I do have iris' but not many, they are my favorite.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Sending love & hugs,,,,hope you feel much better soon.


I love your avatar!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I have some rhubarb pie in the fridge.


I'm on my way.........


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'm on my way.........


Oh good! I'll happily share with you.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> this is the site I was reading very interesting stuff....ok I was skipping around but it was still interesting
> http://doctorschar.com/archives/angelica-sp/


I think we must have posted the links at the same time


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Chris, Isn't it Ccccccccold!!?


I am freezing! even though it is 68F out it is cold in here for some reason!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Keep warm all, I'm off out in the rain & cold!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh poor you, so glad someone helped you out with the umbrella and so glad I no longer have to go out to work in weather like this! I have just put socks and a thick cardigan on, it'll be the central heating next!!!


Ive just put my heating on...Its cold!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Delicious! Well that's my opinion, I think it's one of those foods you love or hate. It does taste great in a crumble, ooooooh I want some now!


Me too!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Yes I'm wearing a low neck t shirt & a cardi. I'm off to choir tonight & we have to wear uniform which is t shirt, I'm taking my big jumper to wear over it. I need some of your soup, I'm supposed to be eating a salad. I hate dieting.


Me too, much more fun to eat but there you go, that's life I guess! The soup is really good, literally just any old veg and a couple of stock cubes, although I did throw in a handful of red lentils to thicken it. Get a soup maker Chris, it will help you no end, promise!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I have some rhubarb pie in the fridge.


Yes please!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh poor you, so glad someone helped you out with the umbrella and so glad I no longer have to go out to work in weather like this! I have just put socks and a thick cardigan on, it'll be the central heating next!!!


I agree. It's kind of chilly still. No sign yet of the sunshine they told us we were to get today.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DS has had a knock in his car today. Someone bumped into the back of him at work. Everyone ok which is the main thing. It'll have to go into the garage.He know the man that did it so theres no bother.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Delicious! Well that's my opinion, I think it's one of those foods you love or hate. It does taste great in a crumble, ooooooh I want some now!


I agree and I love rhubarb crumble and pie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Oh no, that's horrid!!! I have enough trouble dealing with a cat..,.no more pets!!!!


I agree!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I love your avatar!


I do, too, Chrissy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DS has had a knock in his car today. Someone bumped into the back of him at work. Everyone ok which is the main thing. It'll have to go into the garage.He know the man that did it so theres no bother.


Good that no one was hope. I hope the damage isn't too extensive.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just put my heating on...Its cold!!!!


mine's going on any minute!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes please!!


it's not gonna go far between three of us!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

One final down with an 84% three to go.....this was an easy one it was health..I am scared about American Literature and Geometry...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am off to go get some printer paper and some dinner!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I've had ny heating on most of the day as l get quite cold just sitting, especially wiyh a pack of frozen peas on my knee.

Everyone come to me and l will make my special rhubarb Charlotte. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I've had ny heating on most of the day as l get quite cold just sitting, especially wiyh a pack of frozen peas on my knee.
> 
> Everyone come to me and l will make my special rhubarb Charlotte. Xx


That would be wonderful!  xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I've had ny heating on most of the day as l get quite cold just sitting, especially wiyh a pack of frozen peas on my knee.
> 
> Everyone come to me and l will make my special rhubarb Charlotte. Xx


That sounds great!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Ok you know how we were talking about not cleaning........well I had to because I forgot about this....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

We are not fond of the color but the sure are comfortable!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'd never heard of a rhubarb Charlotte so I had to look it up; think I'll try to make it while my sister is in town the end of July...she's a rhubarb afficianado and hates that she can't grow any in FL. Where we're from in Iowa was a very fertile place for rhubarb and asparagus.


Thanks Purple for expanding my repertoire of rhubarb recipes.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok you know how we were talking about not cleaning........well I had to because I forgot about this....


Oooh, nice!!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey. I have some friends coming to visit today and we'll sit and do some crafting of some sort.
> 
> Pearlie, hope you are feeling better today.
> 
> ...


I'm glad your pansys are flourishing! So pretty. I loved Lucy


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I used to love I Love Lucy, I can remember as a kid, my sister and I getting out of bed to watch it through a crack in the door and we never got caught!!


We couldn't wait to see the show each week.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok you know how we were talking about not cleaning........well I had to because I forgot about this....


Looks so comfortable, and what a great reason to do the cleaning for.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all, it's bright & sunny here today. I had to take DH up to hosp for a blood test at 7.30 this morning, I'm ready to have a snooze now!
Went to choir last night & the flag was well received. I'm now going to finish my SIL' quilt, it is a Xmas present for 2012! 
Have a good day. Love to you all


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls, its sunny today. Ive got nothing planned today.Might have a look out. Im happy stopping in.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DS has had a knock in his car today. Someone bumped into the back of him at work. Everyone ok which is the main thing. It'll have to go into the garage.He know the man that did it so theres no bother.


Oh dear, there's always something, isn't there?! Glad all are ok and it will be easily sorted!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> One final down with an 84% three to go.....this was an easy one it was health..I am scared about American Literature and Geometry...


They will do their best and leave the rest, that's all you can ask for! Fingers crossed! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I've had ny heating on most of the day as l get quite cold just sitting, especially wiyh a pack of frozen peas on my knee.
> 
> Everyone come to me and l will make my special rhubarb Charlotte. Xx


Hmm, sounds good, I'm wondering what ingredient makes it 'special'? Is it alcohol, chocolate, butterscotch ice cream.....?I'll have some anyway please!! :lol: :lol: :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We are not fond of the color but the sure are comfortable!


Same colour as my sofas, not mad about them either but it doesn't show the dirt!!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'd never heard of a rhubarb Charlotte so I had to look it up; think I'll try to make it while my sister is in town the end of July...she's a rhubarb afficianado and hates that she can't grow any in FL. Where we're from in Iowa was a very fertile place for rhubarb and asparagus.
> 
> Thanks Purple for expanding my repertoire of rhubarb recipes.


It will be interesting what you put in yours, mine may be completely different! Have you tried making rhubard and raspberry jam, it's gorgeous. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Same colour as my sofas, not mad about them either but it doesn't show the dirt!!
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Not like my cream leather chair, but at least I can wash it. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hmm, sounds good, I'm wondering what ingredient makes it 'special'? Is it alcohol, chocolate, butterscotch ice cream.....?I'll have some anyway please!! :lol: :lol: :lol: xxxxxx


What about next week? Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning, it's a bit grey here today. Mr P is taking me to the supermarket, it's just a small one and we will take the wheelchair. Mucheasier than sending him shopping and l get a change of scene.

Today is LMs 7th birthday and yesterday was her Daddy's 
Love you all loads xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, it's bright & sunny here today. I had to take DH up to hosp for a blood test at 7.30 this morning, I'm ready to have a snooze now!
> Went to choir last night & the flag was well received. I'm now going to finish my SIL' quilt, it is a Xmas present for 2012!
> Have a good day. Love to you all


Hope the blood test yields the best result and don't forget pictures of your quilt when it's finished! I have posted about this before but one of the first quilts I ever made was for my mum and it had all her relevant names and dates embroidered on it. I got it back after she passed away and decided to bring it up to date and take it out to NZ for Charlotte. It was almost finished but I put it aside to do something else and only picked up again yesterday. I was just hand stitching the last square on, it was for my sister's granddaughter, when I realised I had her birthday wrong. I bodged away trying to make it right but messed it up completely! I will have to make another square now! :x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> What about next week? Xxx


Oooh, yes PLEEEEZE!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Not like my cream leather chair, but at least I can wash it. Xx


When I had the cream leather sofas (they weren't very good quality) I cleaned the surface away in the end, not a good look!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, it's a bit grey here today. Mr P is taking me to the supermarket, it's just a small one and we will take the wheelchair. Mucheasier than sending him shopping and l get a change of scene.
> 
> Today is LMs 7th birthday and yesterday was her Daddy's
> Love you all loads xx


Wishing a very Happy 7th Birthday to both LM and her dad :lol: :lol: :lol: Sorry!! That means Charlotte's (25th) and Liv's (1st June) are just round the corner, I think Liv is having a Minions party!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

It's a much better day here today and the garden is looking....refreshed!! I am feeling somewhat lethargic, although I _have_ done some cleaning this morning! I am going out for lunch with my recently widowed friend but she will be fine, her DH had been ill for a long time and he _was_ well into his 90s.
Have a good one everybody, lots of knitting and laughter! Wish I could share the cuppa in my avatar with you all!! xxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:28 am ET and 7'C (45'F). Cool and damp today but it is the Friday before a long weekend so I don't care if it rains today. Victoria Day on Monday. Fireworks will be going off all over my subdivision all weekend. My dog used to hate this weekend. She'd spend most of it shaking on my lap.
Bella-kitty and I just came in from a walk around the back yard. She is afraid to be outside alone and she knows if she gets more than 5 feet away from me she will be put inside.
Mum and DD both have colds so I will probably catch it soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's a much better day here today and the garden is looking....refreshed!! I am feeling somewhat lethargic, although I _have_ done some cleaning this morning! I am going out for lunch with my recently widowed friend but she will be fine, her DH had been ill for a long time and he _was_ well into his 90s.
> Have a good one everybody, lots of knitting and laughter! Wish I could share the cuppa in my avatar with you all!! xxxxxxx


Have a nice lunch.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wishing a very Happy 7th Birthday to both LM and her dad :lol: :lol: :lol: Sorry!! That means Charlotte's (25th) and Liv's (1st June) are just round the corner, I think Liv is having a Minions party!!


Happy birthday to all. Our family is like that in January and February. A whole bunch of birthdays together.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> When I had the cream leather sofas (they weren't very good quality) I cleaned the surface away in the end, not a good look!!!


I've never had leather or vinyl (naugahyde?) sofas. Cats LOVE leather. We have a tapestry sofa and it has to be always covered. What's the point, I ask?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hope the blood test yields the best result and don't forget pictures of your quilt when it's finished! I have posted about this before but one of the first quilts I ever made was for my mum and it had all her relevant names and dates embroidered on it. I got it back after she passed away and decided to bring it up to date and take it out to NZ for Charlotte. It was almost finished but I put it aside to do something else and only picked up again yesterday. I was just hand stitching the last square on, it was for my sister's granddaughter, when I realised I had her birthday wrong. I bodged away trying to make it right but messed it up completely! I will have to make another square now! :x


That's a very special quilt.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It will be interesting what you put in yours, mine may be completely different! Have you tried making rhubard and raspberry jam, it's gorgeous. Xx


Yes. And rhubarb and strawberry. I like that one better, less seeds.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> One final down with an 84% three to go.....this was an easy one it was health..I am scared about American Literature and Geometry...


Just hope for the best.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'd never heard of a rhubarb Charlotte so I had to look it up; think I'll try to make it while my sister is in town the end of July...she's a rhubarb afficianado and hates that she can't grow any in FL. Where we're from in Iowa was a very fertile place for rhubarb and asparagus.
> 
> Thanks Purple for expanding my repertoire of rhubarb recipes.


My grandparents lived in Pella Iowa for years. I still have an aunt, uncle and cousins there. Nicest people ever.

Rhubarb muffins, rhubarb cobbler, rhubarb and strawberry cake. After a while you get tired of rhubarb and the plant is still producing ;-)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to go. Just looked at the time.
Have a good day everyone. Stay huddled next to your heaters. It will be warmer tomorrow


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It will be interesting what you put in yours, mine may be completely different! Have you tried making rhubard and raspberry jam, it's gorgeous. Xx


I love rhubarb and raspberries together and put them in muffins....I don't make that many jams as I'm the only one who eats them, but I will make up some for the sister to take back to Florida with her. May also make some strawberry rhubarb -- they've become strawberry nuts since moving to Florida and live near the "pick your own" fields. We have a strawberry jam recipe from our Mom which dates back to the early 1900's and is very fresh tasting - I may try that recipe with the rhubarb and see what happens.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:28 am ET and 7'C (45'F). Cool and damp today but it is the Friday before a long weekend so I don't care if it rains today. Victoria Day on Monday. Fireworks will be going off all over my subdivision all weekend. My dog used to hate this weekend. She'd spend most of it shaking on my lap.
> Bella-kitty and I just came in from a walk around the back yard. She is afraid to be outside alone and she knows if she gets more than 5 feet away from me she will be put inside.
> Mum and DD both have colds so I will probably catch it soon.


Hope you don't get that cold Nitzi, have the echinacea on hand!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've never had leather or vinyl (naugahyde?) sofas. Cats LOVE leather. We have a tapestry sofa and it has to be always covered. What's the point, I ask?


No, I can imagine what a cat would do to a leather sofa! I don't get on well with covers or throws on sofas, they are always slipping down and bunching up!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It will be interesting what you put in yours, mine may be completely different! Have you tried making rhubard and raspberry jam, it's gorgeous. Xx


I'm pretty sure I won't be able to find the French cream that I see mentioned for the traditional recipe, but I can opt for some marscapone/yogurt combination...and will use lady fingers instead of the bread. I'm suspecting that it will have the same texture/mouth feel as a tiramisu?. I anticipate using my spring form baking pan.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hope the blood test yields the best result and don't forget pictures of your quilt when it's finished! I have posted about this before but one of the first quilts I ever made was for my mum and it had all her relevant names and dates embroidered on it. I got it back after she passed away and decided to bring it up to date and take it out to NZ for Charlotte. It was almost finished but I put it aside to do something else and only picked up again yesterday. I was just hand stitching the last square on, it was for my sister's granddaughter, when I realised I had her birthday wrong. I bodged away trying to make it right but messed it up completely! I will have to make another square now! :x


that's lovely!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My grandparents lived in Pella Iowa for years. I still have an aunt, uncle and cousins there. Nicest people ever.
> 
> Rhubarb muffins, rhubarb cobbler, rhubarb and strawberry cake. After a while you get tired of rhubarb and the plant is still producing ;-)


That's where the freezer comes in handy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I've had ny heating on most of the day as l get quite cold just sitting, especially wiyh a pack of frozen peas on my knee.
> 
> Everyone come to me and l will make my special rhubarb Charlotte. Xx


I'm on my way. My pie has all gone now. I have none for today.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, its sunny today. Ive got nothing planned today.Might have a look out. Im happy stopping in.


it's still cold and dull here.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, it's a bit grey here today. Mr P is taking me to the supermarket, it's just a small one and we will take the wheelchair. Mucheasier than sending him shopping and l get a change of scene.
> 
> Today is LMs 7th birthday and yesterday was her Daddy's
> Love you all loads xx


Happy birthday LM! Doesn't time fly.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Alan has cousins in Canada, including another Alan, just three years younger. He hit 65 in April and retired. We have just learned on Facebook that he died yesterday. Alan never shows any emotions, so I can't tell how it has hit him. I only ever corresponded with him and I feel devastated. Don't know yet how he died. Feeling rather vulnerable ATM!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Alan has cousins in Canada, including another Alan, just three years younger. He hit 65 in April and retired. We have just learned on Facebook that he died yesterday. Alan never shows any emotions, so I can't tell how it has hit him. I only ever corresponded with him and I feel devastated. Don't know yet how he died. Feeling rather vulnerable ATM!


So sorry for your loss...losing someone that's close to our current age brings of feeling of mortality and fear.

I can't wait until my next birthday---my oldest brother died from a heart attack at age 63 and I'll feel better once I'm not that age anymore. I felt the same way when I turned 51 - my Dad passed at age 50 also from a heart attack.

Know how you feel.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning girls. It is supposed to rain and have thunderstorms here today and some tomorrow. DH and i are thinking of going to the casino for a little while today. DH loves to go, so do I for a little while. If I win any money I am ready to leave while I am ahead. All we have done since getting back from Florida is work and go to doctors. So we shall have a bit of fun today.

Saxy so sorry for your loss of hubby's cousin.65 is a young age. Hugs sent your way dear.

GS have a lovely day doing whatever it is you want to do or nothing at all.Hope that there isn't much damag to DS car.

Binky, have read how everyone loves rhubarb. I used to eat it raw with salt as a kid, but hated it cooked. Still do. Sorry ladies , it is an acquired taste that I never liked except raw.Fingers crossed for good luck on this week's tests.

Londy love your avatar. Makes me happy to look at it. What a lovely idea to give your Mum's quilt to Charlotte so when she grows up she will have a family heirloom. Beautiful quilt.

Purple sweet pansy faces in your picture. It is chilly here also, and we have the heat on. Weather is cry. Go between A/C and heat. Hope your knee is doing well dear. Happy Birthday to LM and her DDaddy.

Chrissy hope your DH tests turn out well. Glad to hear everyone loved the banner you made. it was well done.

Lifeline sorry you got stuck in the rain without an umbrella. Is usually what happens to me also.

Nitzi enjoy your 3 day weekend and I hope all the fireworks don't scare the kitties.

Pam hope the ferry ride is smooth and enjoy your day with your friend.

Rookie your dinner sounds yummy. You must like to cook and bake alot. I still enjoy it just not as much as I used to. I think it is because of the pain in my joints, especially my hands. I haven't started my homework for the mittens for Palozza, hope I can do them soon or at least try.

Jolly you have the cutest stories to tell. They make me smile. Hope you got your door finished.

Well I need to go get ready for the day. Hugs to all and hope today will be good to you. Purly


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Xiang hope things are going well for you healthwise????Love the picture of you and the twins.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Same colour as my sofas, not mad about them either but it doesn't show the dirt!!
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


and the comfort fact is really all that matters :lol: :lol:......not I would have got green but they didn't offer this set in a different color!

Love your new avatar!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> They will do their best and leave the rest, that's all you can ask for! Fingers crossed! xxx


Yep I totally agree I just get in a thousand knots before and once they are done I just breathe and let it go!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, it's a bit grey here today. Mr P is taking me to the supermarket, it's just a small one and we will take the wheelchair. Mucheasier than sending him shopping and l get a change of scene.
> 
> Today is LMs 7th birthday and yesterday was her Daddy's
> Love you all loads xx


Happy Birthday to LM boy time sure does fly doesn't it!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Happy birthday LM! Doesn't time fly.


I said the same thing great minds think alike!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

well I am off to see if the strawberries in my fridge are still good and maybe have them on a pancake.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm on my way. My pie has all gone now. I have none for today.


It was very nice, thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Alan has cousins in Canada, including another Alan, just three years younger. He hit 65 in April and retired. We have just learned on Facebook that he died yesterday. Alan never shows any emotions, so I can't tell how it has hit him. I only ever corresponded with him and I feel devastated. Don't know yet how he died. Feeling rather vulnerable ATM!


Hug, hug, hug, hug, hug! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry for your loss...losing someone that's close to our current age brings of feeling of mortality and fear.
> 
> I can't wait until my next birthday---my oldest brother died from a heart attack at age 63 and I'll feel better once I'm not that age anymore. I felt the same way when I turned 51 - my Dad passed at age 50 also from a heart attack.
> 
> Know how you feel.


I'm with you there Jeanette, my dad died aged 64 and 7 months, I was so glad to get to 65!!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Our rhubarb is only up 6 inches. No stalks yet. Now I want rhubarb over ice cream.


The Chew...Carla Hall did a cheese cake with rhubarb glaze ..,mmm. I copied the recipe. Want it?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Weve been out to get more plants. And ofcourse we had to have a pot of tea and fresh cream scone.If its nice tomorrow I may plant some house plants on into bigger pots. I hope you are all ok. and that purple is STILL doing as shes told.AND purley too


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, it's a bit grey here today. Mr P is taking me to the supermarket, it's just a small one and we will take the wheelchair. Mucheasier than sending him shopping and l get a change of scene.
> 
> Today is LMs 7th birthday and yesterday was her Daddy's
> Love you all loads xx


happy birthday to LM


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hope the blood test yields the best result and don't forget pictures of your quilt when it's finished! I have posted about this before but one of the first quilts I ever made was for my mum and it had all her relevant names and dates embroidered on it. I got it back after she passed away and decided to bring it up to date and take it out to NZ for Charlotte. It was almost finished but I put it aside to do something else and only picked up again yesterday. I was just hand stitching the last square on, it was for my sister's granddaughter, when I realised I had her birthday wrong. I bodged away trying to make it right but messed it up completely! I will have to make another square now! :x


I see charlotte with a hat on...She is just the cutest kid ever.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Weve been out to get more plants. And ofcourse we had to have a pot of tea and fresh cream scone.If its nice tomorrow I may plant some house plants on into bigger pots. I hope you are all ok. and that purple is STILL doing as shes told.AND purley too


I'm not doing as I'm told! :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I see charlotte with a hat on...She is just the cutest kid ever.


Latest Pictures!! She will be three in 10 days time!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Alan has cousins in Canada, including another Alan, just three years younger. He hit 65 in April and retired. We have just learned on Facebook that he died yesterday. Alan never shows any emotions, so I can't tell how it has hit him. I only ever corresponded with him and I feel devastated. Don't know yet how he died. Feeling rather vulnerable ATM!


Sorry you're upset Saxy, My DH is like yours, doesnt show his emotion...I sometimes have to kick his shin to see if hes still on this earth. :|


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, it's a bit grey here today. Mr P is taking me to the supermarket, it's just a small one and we will take the wheelchair. Mucheasier than sending him shopping and l get a change of scene.
> 
> Today is LMs 7th birthday and yesterday was her Daddy's
> Love you all loads xx


That sounds good, Purple. Happy Birthday to LM and her daddy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hope the blood test yields the best result and don't forget pictures of your quilt when it's finished! I have posted about this before but one of the first quilts I ever made was for my mum and it had all her relevant names and dates embroidered on it. I got it back after she passed away and decided to bring it up to date and take it out to NZ for Charlotte. It was almost finished but I put it aside to do something else and only picked up again yesterday. I was just hand stitching the last square on, it was for my sister's granddaughter, when I realised I had her birthday wrong. I bodged away trying to make it right but messed it up completely! I will have to make another square now! :x


That's a lovely quilt, Londy!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hug, hug, hug, hug, hug! xxxxxxx


here are some more hugs for you (((((()))))) love you Saxy!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's a lovely quilt, Londy!


Thank you, will post again when I have finished the updating!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm not doing as I'm told! :thumbup:


Thers a surprise...Theres always one.... :roll: and its usually you :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's a much better day here today and the garden is looking....refreshed!! I am feeling somewhat lethargic, although I _have_ done some cleaning this morning! I am going out for lunch with my recently widowed friend but she will be fine, her DH had been ill for a long time and he _was_ well into his 90s.
> Have a good one everybody, lots of knitting and laughter! Wish I could share the cuppa in my avatar with you all!! xxxxxxx


Have fun. I'm on the ferry on my way to visit my friend for the day. It's very foggy out here on the Sound. Can't see much of anything. So looking forward to seeing her again.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Latest Pictures!! She will be three in 10 days time!!


She is so cute!!!!!! :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Have fun. I'm on the ferry on my way to visit my friend for the day. It's very foggy out here on the Sound. Can't see much of anything. So looking forward to seeing her again.


Have a great day with your friend Pam!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thers a surprise...Theres always one.... :roll: and its usually you :thumbup:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Alan has cousins in Canada, including another Alan, just three years younger. He hit 65 in April and retired. We have just learned on Facebook that he died yesterday. Alan never shows any emotions, so I can't tell how it has hit him. I only ever corresponded with him and I feel devastated. Don't know yet how he died. Feeling rather vulnerable ATM!


I'm so sorry, Saxy! Sending many comforting hugs to you! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

They just did their ICP (introduction to chemistry and physics) and got a 100% yay....but that does it for the easy ones they have three left (I know that math doesn't add up but found out this morning that they have another final in a class that I think is bogus but they have to take it) two english and the geomotry those are the hard ones.
Make that four more uuuuugghhh...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Latest Pictures!! She will be three in 10 days time!!


She is adorable and getting to be such a big girl. Definitely no longer a toddler!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Have a great day with your friend Pam!!


Thank you, Lisa!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> They just did their ICP (introduction to chemistry and physics) and got a 100% yay....but that does it for the easy ones they have three left (I know that math doesn't add up but found out this morning that they have another final in a class that I think is bogus but they have to take it) two english and the geomotry those are the hard ones.


100%, wow, that should hopefully give them some confidence for what comes next! Really proud of both of them! Keep breathing Lisa, it will soon be over and all will be well! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> She is adorable and getting to be such a big girl. Definitely no longer a toddler!


Can't wait to see her and get to know her properly!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Can't wait to see her and get to know her properly!


How long are you going to be there?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> They just did their ICP (introduction to chemistry and physics) and got a 100% yay....but that does it for the easy ones they have three left (I know that math doesn't add up but found out this morning that they have another final in a class that I think is bogus but they have to take it) two english and the geomotry those are the hard ones.
> Make that four more uuuuugghhh...


That's great! Good thoughts for them with the other 4.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, it's a bit grey here today. Mr P is taking me to the supermarket, it's just a small one and we will take the wheelchair. Mucheasier than sending him shopping and l get a change of scene.
> 
> Today is LMs 7th birthday and yesterday was her Daddy's
> Love you all loads xx


Happy 7th birthday to LM and her daddy :wink:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> How long are you going to be there?


Just two and a half weeks, I'm sure they'll be ready to kick me out by then!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Happy 7th birthday to LM and her daddy :wink:


Hi Becca, how was your day and what are you doing over the weekend?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yep I totally agree I just get in a thousand knots before and once they are done I just breathe and let it go!


When will you be unknotted and breathing again?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Latest Pictures!! She will be three in 10 days time!!


That's amazing. She was born just after I joined Connections.

Really like your new avatar


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Have fun. I'm on the ferry on my way to visit my friend for the day. It's very foggy out here on the Sound. Can't see much of anything. So looking forward to seeing her again.


Enjoy your day.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> When will you be unknotted and breathing again?


No later than Thursday! I try to have them do one a day and study for awhile before they take it, I want them to take some over the weekend and save the really hard one for the last which is the American Literature one!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> No later than Thursday! I try to have them do one a day and study for awhile before they take it, I want them to take some over the weekend and save the really hard one for the last which is the American Literature one!


I wish you all well and that everything goes OK.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> That's amazing. She was born just after I joined Connections.
> 
> Really like your new avatar


Thank you, it's an embroidery design that I used on some of the calico knitting bags! Perfect for all of us, isn't it?! xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you, it's an embroidery design that I used on some of the calico knitting bags! Perfect for all of us, isn't it?! xxx


Yes it is I love it!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yes it is I love it!!!!


Me, too. (Londy's new avatar).


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yes it is I love it!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you, it's an embroidery design that I used on some of the calico knitting bags! Perfect for all of us, isn't it?! xxx


Absolutely perfect for us!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Latest Pictures!! She will be three in 10 days time!!


She is beautiful! I enjoy your photos.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Happy 7th birthday to LM and her daddy :wink:


Birthday wishes to both. I'm so glad you are getting out. A change of scene is so therapeutic! No wheel chair racing tho


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you, it's an embroidery design that I used on some of the calico knitting bags! Perfect for all of us, isn't it?! xxx


Very nice!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Sorry you're upset Saxy, My DH is like yours, doesnt show his emotion...I sometimes have to kick his shin to see if hes still on this earth. :|


He knows you are there for him so that's most important. Showing my emotion has never made me feel better and has made others who care about me sad to see me sad. I'm very sorry for your loss. My hub's brother died after he retired and my hub missed him a lot. They had plans to have fun when they retired but it wasn't to be. So sorry for you both.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry for your loss...losing someone that's close to our current age brings of feeling of mortality and fear.
> 
> I can't wait until my next birthday---my oldest brother died from a heart attack at age 63 and I'll feel better once I'm not that age anymore. I felt the same way when I turned 51 - my Dad passed at age 50 also from a heart attack.
> 
> Know how you feel.


I hope you live healthy til over 100. When I would worry like that my mom would say " everyone is different. You can't judge yourself against anyone but yourself." I still feel better when I think like that. But I worry too.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls. It is supposed to rain and have thunderstorms here today and some tomorrow. DH and i are thinking of going to the casino for a little while today. DH loves to go, so do I for a little while. If I win any money I am ready to leave while I am ahead. All we have done since getting back from Florida is work and go to doctors. So we shall have a bit of fun today.
> 
> Saxy so sorry for your loss of hubby's cousin.65 is a young age. Hugs sent your way dear.
> 
> ...


Not yet but one man called and I'm going to be glad to have him do it. He can't start til two weeks.
Oh, I'm happy to say I've finished the baby top and have begun the pants. I took out the trim around the top 3 times..finally spaced the shells with small safety pins and got them to match. I figured out my mistake when I started the pants. The pattern said not to work some stitches and I was casting them 
off.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Just hope for the best.


I use to 'explain' my notes to my mom. Saying it aloud helped me remember it. she helped me any way she could. Made me zillion cups of tea while I typed term papers. And prayed while I was taking the test. Gave me a sense of security. She would say ."what time will you be taking your test?"


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No, I can imagine what a cat would do to a leather sofa! I don't get on well with covers or throws on sofas, they are always slipping down and bunching up!!


The corners of my leather sofa are full of claw marks..grrrr. I finally threw a towel over the corners and got a scratch pad. Too little too late.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Surrey. Briighter here today. 

Saxy, condolences to you and Dh and hugs too.

Londy, love the avaftR and photos of Charlotte. Xx

Everyone thanks for yhe birthday wishes, l shall pass them on.

Today is the farmers market in town, Mr P had said he would take me in the wheelchair but I think its too far for him to revise push and it is slightly uphill coming back. He was btilliant round the supermarket yesterday.

Hope you all have a good week end. Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Its sunny and breezy here. Its supposed to rain.No plans today, maybe feed my plants, and re-pot a couple.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, I lost you all!! My iPad did a very strange things & I could not find you! All back to normal now. Just off to the hairdressers, Im having some colour put into my hair. I had decided to let my grey take over but my DDs said I needed colour again & they are so bossy! Going to our God-daughter's today, it's her DD' 2nd birthday party. I've made her a little cardigan, they really like hand knitted things.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I lost you all!! My iPad did a very strange things & I could not find you! All back to normal now. Just off to the hairdressers, Im having some colour put into my hair. I had decided to let my grey take over but my DDs said I needed colour again & they are so bossy! Going to our God-daughter's today, it's her DD' 2nd birthday party. I've made her a little cardigan, they really like hand knitted things.


Have a purple streak xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Going up to WI to see this beautiful little girl today...I asked DS if she was rating his driving...she looks like a driver's license examiner! She loves playing teacher.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry for your loss...losing someone that's close to our current age brings of feeling of mortality and fear.
> 
> I can't wait until my next birthday---my oldest brother died from a heart attack at age 63 and I'll feel better once I'm not that age anymore. I felt the same way when I turned 51 - my Dad passed at age 50 also from a heart attack.
> 
> Know how you feel.


We all do that, don't we! My mother died at 74, which I shall be at Christmas.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hug, hug, hug, hug, hug! xxxxxxx


Thanks for those. Always welcome. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> The Chew...Carla Hall did a cheese cake with rhubarb glaze ..,mmm. I copied the recipe. Want it?


That sounds unbelievably yummy.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Going up to WI to see this beautiful little girl today...I asked DS if she was rating his driving...she looks like a driver's license examiner! She loves playing teacher.


I think all little girls of that age like playing teacher, they like being bossy! I'm pretty sure that's one of the reasons my DD is a teacher!!! :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Going up to WI to see this beautiful little girl today...I asked DS if she was rating his driving...she looks like a driver's license examiner! She loves playing teacher.


What a little sweetie!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Not yet but one man called and I'm going to be glad to have him do it. He can't start til two weeks.
> Oh, I'm happy to say I've finished the baby top and have begun the pants. I took out the trim around the top 3 times..finally spaced the shells with small safety pins and got them to match. I figured out my mistake when I started the pants. The pattern said not to work some stitches and I was casting them
> off.


Well done for not giving up, sounds like a sweet outfit!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Briighter here today.
> 
> Saxy, condolences to you and Dh and hugs too.
> 
> ...


Good morning dear, how's the knee? Sorry you won't get to the farmers' market but maybe next time?! Glad Mr P did his stuff round the supermarket, I bet he enjoyed pushing you around!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Funny old day here today, weather can't make up it's mind! Will be off to pick up the gks after lunch and will have them until lunch time tomorrow when their mum and dad will pick them up to take them to see their very poorly granddad  I am hoping it stays nice enough to take them to Danson Park where there is a lake, aa swing park and ice cream!! catch you all later! xxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Going up to WI to see this beautiful little girl today...I asked DS if she was rating his driving...she looks like a driver's license examiner! She loves playing teacher.


She is beautiful! Most little girls I know love playing teacher, I know mine did. Mind you I expect there are many boys too. Does she like writing lists too, my DD did! Enjoy your visit.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Have a purple streak xxx


I'm not that brave! I've had dark blond h-lights which hasn't made a big difference but at lest I'm not silver anymore.
How's the knee? I'm pleased you are able to get out & around with the chair, good for you for having one. Hugs xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks for those. Always welcome. xxxx


Here's some big ones from me too. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

This is the cardigan I've made, it's baby yarn in purple. Also the rainbow blanket which my DD has requested for new baby


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Funny old day here today, weather can't make up it's mind! Will be off to pick up the gks after lunch and will have them until lunch time tomorrow when their mum and dad will pick them up to take them to see their very poorly granddad  I am hoping it stays nice enough to take them to Danson Park where there is a lake, aa swing park and ice cream!! catch you all later! xxxxxxx


Have fun in Danson Park, love it there, we shall have to meet up there with all our GKs one day in the summer..


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> This is the cardigan I've made, it's baby yarn in purple. Also the rainbow blanket which my DD has requested for new baby


Lovely, lucky baby!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Have fun in Danson Park, love it there, we shall have to meet up there with all our GKs one day in the summer..


That would be good, Chris! x


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Going up to WI to see this beautiful little girl today...I asked DS if she was rating his driving...she looks like a driver's license examiner! She loves playing teacher.


She is beautiful.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> This is the cardigan I've made, it's baby yarn in purple. Also the rainbow blanket which my DD has requested for new baby


They both look great!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Rookie, what a gorgeous girl and chris love the cardi and blanket.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning. It is rainey here. Had thunderstorms during the night.Think it is supposed to be in the low 70's today. Am going to go to lys and the library after taking DH to dialysis. Putting chicken in the crock pot for supper. Nothing else going on.

Chrissy lovely sweater and blanket you made. Have fun at the birthday party.

GS Have fun repotting your flowers.

Purple probably is best that Mr. P doesn't try to push you uphill from the market. Glad you are able to get out and about abit though.

Rookie have fun with your family this weekend. DGD is so cute. She does look like she is grading her Daddy's driving. lol

Saxy hope your day is a little better today. Sorry for your loss.

Lifeline have a lovely weekend.

Jolly glad you got a good carpenter for your door.

Pam hope you had a fun time yesterday with your friend.

Binky fingers crossed for good test results this week.

Nitzi have a fun weekend and enjoy the extra day off.

Xiang hope all is well with you dear.

Londy enjoy having your DGKs overnite. Hope the weather is good for the park outing.

Wishing everyone a splendid day.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Xiang hope things are going well for you healthwise????Love the picture of you and the twins.


Hi Purly, I am well now - protected by the Fluvax, sleeping almost 7 hours most nights, and also beginning to catch up on some of my projects.

I was sad to read that you are again on the medication that knocks you around as much as it helps you. I wish they could find something that doesn't have the nasty side effects. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm not doing as I'm told! :thumbup:


Good. Well done. Keepit up!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> here are some more hugs for you (((((()))))) love you Saxy!!!!


love you too my cuddly American friend.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you, it's an embroidery design that I used on some of the calico knitting bags! Perfect for all of us, isn't it?! xxx


it certainly is. It makes me feel warm and comfortable somehow.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Briighter here today.
> 
> Saxy, condolences to you and Dh and hugs too.
> 
> ...


You are right, as ever, there is point in wearing Mr P out unnecessarily. It is lovely that he is looking after you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Going up to WI to see this beautiful little girl today...I asked DS if she was rating his driving...she looks like a driver's license examiner! She loves playing teacher.


she does look very grown up and officious.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Here's some big ones from me too. Xx


Thank you; all welcome! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> This is the cardigan I've made, it's baby yarn in purple. Also the rainbow blanket which my DD has requested for new baby


very colourful; and very neat knitting. Love them.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

the weather here was dull this morning, but it cleared up mid-morning and is a beautiful day, which is perhaps as well. M & S and the boys went to Amberley Chalk Pits Museum in the Series One - dressed down (i.e. Roof off and windscreen down).
Mel put this picture on facebook entitled 'all set to do a 1/4 mile race against the cat'


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive been quite busy today. The only thing is when I'm doing anything I shake all the time. I'm fed up with it.Anyway............Ive re-potted my money cactus, planted some surphinia in a pot and re-potted my Christmas cactus. Made tea and now I'm relaxing. Tum off a bit , It could have been a fresh cream scone yesterday.

I think its next Friday that the famikly go off to Portugal for a week, I hope they enjoy themselves, and I hope that the zoo all stay safe and dont kick the bucket on my watch!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Going up to WI to see this beautiful little girl today...I asked DS if she was rating his driving...she looks like a driver's license examiner! She loves playing teacher.


She is so pretty..Perhaps she'll be a teacher when she grows up.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We all do that, don't we! My mother died at 74, which I shall be at Christmas.


Mine died when she was 46 so Im on borrowed time :shock:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lovely knitting chrissy


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> This is the cardigan I've made, it's baby yarn in purple. Also the rainbow blanket which my DD has requested for new baby


Lovely. I especially like the rainbow blanket :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been quite busy today. The only thing is when I'm doing anything I shake all the time. I'm fed up with it.Anyway............Ive re-potted my money cactus, planted some surphinia in a pot and re-potted my Christmas cactus. Made tea and now I'm relaxing. Tum off a bit , It could have been a fresh cream scone yesterday.
> 
> I think its next Friday that the famikly go off to Portugal for a week, I hope they enjoy themselves, and I hope that the zoo all stay safe and dont kick the bucket on my watch!


do fresh cream scones usually upset you? That's a tragedy!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi lifeline, what have you been up to? Ive not knitted since Monday....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> do fresh cream scones usually upset you? That's a tragedy!


I cant honestly say my saxy...When my tum decides to work on its own, it has nothing to do with me, doesnt seem to be anything I eat. /i think its the nature of the beast :evil: How are you feeling now love?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi lifeline, what have you been up to? Ive not knitted since Monday....


that's a long time, for you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I cant honestly say my saxy...When my tum decides to work on its own, it has nothing to do with me, doesnt seem to be anything I eat. /i think its the nature of the beast :evil: How are you feeling now love?


I'm OK. The sun is shining through my study window. I just don't feel like paperwork today. Yesterday I did loads.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm OK. The sun is shining through my study window. I just don't feel like paperwork today. Yesterday I did loads.


Sounds like you sickened yourself yesterday. Does it really have to be done today?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi lifeline, what have you been up to? Ive not knitted since Monday....


Hi Susan. Not as much as you... I have put a few loads of washing on the line, it's a great day for getting it dry :thumbup: the last load has just gone out and now I'm having coffee before I start on the evening meal. I planted some cut and come again lettuce seeds and will plant some more in two or three weeks time.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Going up to WI to see this beautiful little girl today...I asked DS if she was rating his driving...she looks like a driver's license examiner! She loves playing teacher.


Such a pretty little girl.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi Susan. Not as much as you... I have put a few loads of washing on the line, it's a great day for getting it dry :thumbup: the last load has just gone out and now I'm having coffee before I start on the evening meal. I planted some cut and come again lettuce seeds and will plant some more in two or three weeks time.


Ive done that before had cut and come again lettuce. They grow over and over again.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive done that before had cut and come again lettuce. They grow over and over again.


That's what I'm hoping. I'm planting the second lot so we don't run out, being five of us.

Sorry your tum is being a nuisance.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning. It is rainey here. Had thunderstorms during the night.Think it is supposed to be in the low 70's today. Am going to go to lys and the library after taking DH to dialysis. Putting chicken in the crock pot for supper. Nothing else going on.
> 
> Pam hope you had a fun time yesterday with your friend.
> 
> Wishing everyone a splendid day.


Hi Purly. Sorry it's rainy there. Sounds like you'll have a relatively quiet day. That's good!  Had a great time yesterday. She's such a wonderful friend and it's always a joy to see her. Not much going on today.

My mom is home from the hospital. They treated her for lymphocytic colitis. They have her on a diet to help control it. She was dehydrated and malnutrished. No surprise there. They wanted her to go to rehab for a couple weeks but she chose to go home. Says she will do as told. We've all told her it's on her to get better or not. Sad to see this going on with her.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> the weather here was dull this morning, but it cleared up mid-morning and is a beautiful day, which is perhaps as well. M & S and the boys went to Amberley Chalk Pits Museum in the Series One - dressed down (i.e. Roof off and windscreen down).
> Mel put this picture on facebook entitled 'all set to do a 1/4 mile race against the cat'


What t a great photo!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Purly. Sorry it's rainy there. Sounds like you'll have a relatively quiet day. That's good!  Had a great time yesterday. She's such a wonderful friend and it's always a joy to see her. Not much going on today.
> 
> My mom is home from the hospital. They treated her for lymphocytic colitis. They have her on a diet to help control it. She was dehydrated and malnutrished. No surprise there. They wanted her to go to rehab for a couple weeks but she chose to go home. Says she will do as told. We've all told her it's on her to get better or not. Sad to see this going on with her.


 Sorry about your mam Pam (that rhymes :roll: )....Im not quite sure what that is...I may look it up. Will she do as shes told?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Sounds like you sickened yourself yesterday. Does it really have to be done today?


it did really, but... maybe Monday, eh?! I think we are taking the Landrover tomorrow. The Chalk Pits museum is fun. It's where James Bond filmed once. Lots of fun old things including some old buses to ride on, a train, old workshops etc, picnic area and a nice restaurant.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> What t a great photo!!!


Mel later Facebooked that the cat actually won, but forgot that he could brake! Cruel child. The cat is, of course, fine.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening, againn I have been very good today. .... how boring. Did a bit of washing and put it on the airer in the garden. Did a load of emails. Had lunch in the garden, did exercises and iced my knee.

Rebecca, is there a particular name for the cut and come lettuce as I want to grow some too.

Lovely photo Saxy.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Pam, sending your Mum healing vibes and you gentle hugs. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Susan, sorry your tum is playing up. Is the zoo coming to you while the family is away?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Susan, sorry your tum is playing up. Is the zoo coming to you while the family is away?


Its looking like we are goiung to the zoo so far...They'd better get their fingers out and ask next door :hunf:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Mel later Facebooked that the cat actually won, but forgot that he could brake! Cruel child. The cat is, of course, fine.


Thank goodness for that!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Pam, sending your Mum healing vibes and you gentle hugs. Xxx


Thank you, Purple! And I'm sending you gentle and healing hugs back!  It sounds like you're taking good care of yourself. Keep up the good work.  xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> This is the cardigan I've made, it's baby yarn in purple. Also the rainbow blanket which my DD has requested for new baby


Both are very nice!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> the weather here was dull this morning, but it cleared up mid-morning and is a beautiful day, which is perhaps as well. M & S and the boys went to Amberley Chalk Pits Museum in the Series One - dressed down (i.e. Roof off and windscreen down).
> Mel put this picture on facebook entitled 'all set to do a 1/4 mile race against the cat'


I thought that was a cat!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well two more down and 3 to go the personal finance one we were not aware that it was a final and I think we locked because they got in it to look at the questions thinking it was just another Assignment but it was the final so they may be locked out of taking that one....they are passing the class anyway it can't hurt there grade to much....I hope....but they got an 86% on there English lab and DD got a 70% on algebra and we won't even go there with DS but I am not so worried he should still pass the class.

It is chilly and raining here today and I have to go to the store I really don't like shopping when it is raining but it has to be done!

hope you all enjoy your evening!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening, againn I have been very good today. .... how boring. Did a bit of washing and put it on the airer in the garden. Did a load of emails. Had lunch in the garden, did exercises and iced my knee.
> 
> Rebecca, is there a particular name for the cut and come lettuce as I want to grow some too.
> 
> Lovely photo Saxy.


The one I got is produced by Unwins...their organic one and it's described as 'a fascinating mix of loose leaf lettuces including 'reds' and oak-leaf types. A must for the summer salad bowl....' Hope that helps. Oh, and I got the packet in Tesco, but I'm sure most seed sellers worth their weight in salt will have something like it. I'm putting mine in containers on the patio so I can bring it in to stop cats and foxes digging in...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well two more down and 3 to go the personal finance one we were not aware that it was a final and I think we locked because they got in it to look at the questions thinking it was just another Assignment but it was the final so they may be locked out of taking that one....they are passing the class anyway it can't hurt there grade to much....I hope....but they got an 86% on there English lab and DD got a 70% on algebra and we won't even go there with DS but I am not so worried he should still pass the class.
> 
> It is chilly and raining here today and I have to go to the store I really don't like shopping when it is raining but it has to be done!
> 
> ...


Those sound like great results so far. Can they hear me cheering them on for the remaining tests...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Those sound like great results so far. Can they hear me cheering them on for the remaining tests...


I agree and am also cheering them on for success on the remaining tests!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I agree and am also cheering them on for success on the remaining tests!


With us all cheering them they are sure to hear and have success.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Those sound like great results so far. Can they hear me cheering them on for the remaining tests...


Me too, that's great! See, I told you everything was going to be alright!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> The one I got is produced by Unwins...their organic one and it's described as 'a fascinating mix of loose leaf lettuces including 'reds' and oak-leaf types. A must for the summer salad bowl....' Hope that helps. Oh, and I got the packet in Tesco, but I'm sure most seed sellers worth their weight in salt will have something like it. I'm putting mine in containers on the patio so I can bring it in to stop cats and foxes digging in...


Thanks Rebecca, l shall have a look for it, Mr P has promised me a trip to the garden centre if I'm good. Talking if foxes and cats, we've just had a young badger on our patio.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> With us all cheering them they are sure to hear and have success.


Loads of cheers from me too. Briliiant xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Rebecca, l shall have a look for it, Mr P has promised me a trip to the garden centre if I'm good. Talking if foxes and cats, we've just had a young badger on our patio.


Wow, what a delightful sight.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening, againn I have been very good today. .... how boring. Did a bit of washing and put it on the airer in the garden. Did a load of emails. Had lunch in the garden, did exercises and iced my knee.
> 
> Rebecca, is there a particular name for the cut and come lettuce as I want to grow some too.
> 
> Lovely photo Saxy.


I'm glad you had a boring day. That means you were good.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I thought that was a cat!


that's Tiffin Tigger Jones.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm glad you had a boring day. That means you were good.


Will make up for it tomorrow got a family double birthday party for LM and her Daddy. Xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Going up to WI to see this beautiful little girl today...I asked DS if she was rating his driving...she looks like a driver's license examiner! She loves playing teacher.


Hi Rookie, i just saw your photo of that beautiful little girl, and it was like looking at an old photo of my DD4, when she was little.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello all, I have been catching up on previous postings, and I am nearly there.

Saxy - my condolences to you & DH, many comforting hugs sent xx

Purple. - i am so happy that your knee is healing well, you will be back on those rollerskating in no time &#128522;

There was a lot more I wanted to put in here, but my brain is doing a great imitation of a sieve


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Those sound like great results so far. Can they hear me cheering them on for the remaining tests...


 :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I agree and am also cheering them on for success on the remaining tests!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello all, I have been catching up on previous postings, and I am nearly there.
> 
> Saxy - my condolences to you & DH, many comforting hugs sent xx
> 
> ...


I know what you mean and it was great hearing from you!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello all, I have been catching up on previous postings, and I am nearly there.
> 
> Saxy - my condolences to you & DH, many comforting hugs sent xx
> 
> ...


Lovely to hear from you again :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Good morning everyone. It looks like the weather is going to be good again today. Hope you all have a good one.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Hello all, I have been catching up on previous postings, and I am nearly there.
> 
> Saxy - my condolences to you & DH, many comforting hugs sent xx
> 
> ...


Hi it's good to 'see' you! Hope you are feeling a little better. X


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning, it's bright & sunny so I'm going to do my flower bed in the front garden. Hopefully a quiet day, that's until the phone rings & the family descend on us! Have a good day everyone. Enjoy the party Purpke, don't have too many Rosès, don't want to be drunk in charge of crutches!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning, it's bright & sunny so I'm going to do my flower bed in the front garden. Hopefully a quiet day, that's until the phone rings & the family descend on us! Have a good day everyone. Enjoy the party Purpke, don't have too many Rosès, don't want to be drunk in charge of crutches!!!


Thank you, may have one small glass of red as I'm not supposed to drink with my pain meds :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Judi, nice to see you, missed you loads xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Its a lovely day here, got my party frock on and roller skates at the ready xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Its a lovely day here, got my party frock on and roller skates at the ready xxxx


No roller skates for you, methinks! Have a lovely day and don't go over doing it! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good mortning girls. Ive had an extra hour this morning.Ive got nothing planned.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning girls. Is a little overcast here. Hasn't rained yet, but think it might. Going to try to get a little housework done and some more laundry. Nothing planned for the rest of the day. May try to knit a little. See how my hands feel.

Binky fingers and toes all crossed for the remaining tests. Know your kids will do well.

Xiang glad you are doing better sweetie. We miss you here, so nice to see you back. I see RA doctor tomorrow, she will not be happy with me, but it is what it is. Hopefully can find a better med.

GS sounds like you will be busy when the fsmily goes on holiday. How many little animals will you be keeping an eye on???? Have a relaxing day dear. Miss you.

Purple enjoy your birthday parties today and put the skates up. Crutches and rollerskates don't work well together. lol

Londy Imagine you are having a grand time with you DGKs. Did you make it to the park.

Rookie hope your weather is good and you are enjoying the DGKs.

Chrissy sounds like you are expecting your fmily over today. Have lots of fun with them.

Hi Lifeline and Saxy, hope you are all doing well.

Pam and Nitzi hope your weekend has been pleasant and relaxing???

Doesn't sound like much is going on for any of us. Seems rather quiet here. Sending hugs to all. Purly xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Purly and everyone else too! Yes, we got to the park yesterday, it was lovely! They had some fun on a bouncy castle, had ice cream, played for ages in the huge swing park and then we went for a walk around the lake which is a good size. Unfortunately, Liv is deathly afraid of dogs and there were many off their leads and she is too big to pick up now! Some of the owners were very unsympathetic and told me I was not helping her by not letting the dogs make friends with her!! :shock: I won't go into how I replied, she is what she is was the gist of it!
Unfortunately, I forgot that I had agreed to Skype with the NZ side of the family, which quite upset me but hopefully we can do it next weekend while we are at the holiday camp with the kids. They have gone to see Matt's mum and dad now and I miss them already!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, may have one small glass of red as I'm not supposed to drink with my pain meds :thumbup:


Thst should work. Enjoy! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Purly and everyone else too! Yes, we got to the park yesterday, it was lovely! They had some fun on a bouncy castle, had ice cream, played for ages in the huge swing park and then we went for a walk around the lake which is a good size. Unfortunately, Liv is deathly afraid of dogs and there were many off their leads and she is too big to pick up now! Some of the owners were very unsympathetic and told me I was not helping her by not letting the dogs make friends with her!! :shock: I won't go into how I replied, she is what she is was the gist of it!
> Unfortunately, I forgot that I had agreed to Skype with the NZ side of the family, which quite upset me but hopefully we can do it next weekend while we are at the holiday camp with the kids. They have gone to see Matt's mum and dad now and I miss them already!!


Sounds like fun other than the dog issues. So sorry you missed your Skypecwith NZ family. And that you're missing your GKs. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls. Is a little overcast here. Hasn't rained yet, but think it might. Going to try to get a little housework done and some more laundry. Nothing planned for the rest of the day. May try to knit a little. See how my hands feel.
> 
> Pam and Nitzi hope your weekend has been pleasant and relaxing???
> 
> Doesn't sound like much is going on for any of us. Seems rather quiet here. Sending hugs to all. Purly xxx


We've got overcast here, too, this morning. Was good for my walk, though. Quiet weekend here, too. I sure hope your RA doctor can help you out. Love you all! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH has been playing with his toys...He's had the pressure washer out and the cement mixer. He's been adding more stones to our stone wall! Ive been doing soduko's and never knitted again.I seem to be right off it.
Marg and me had a pot of tea and another good chat. We can always find something to talk about, usually husbands....
For tea I just did salad and toastie sandwhiches, I only need to clear up. 
I think I'm going through a bored period. Nothings taking my eye to do.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH has been playing with his toys...He's had the pressure washer out and the cement mixer. He's been adding more stones to our stone wall! Ive been doing soduko's and never knitted again.I seem to be right off it.
> Marg and me had a pot of tea and another good chat. We can always find something to talk about, usually husbands....
> For tea I just did salad and toastie sandwhiches, I only need to clear up.
> I think I'm going through a bored period. Nothings taking my eye to do.


Try making some dorset buttons, they are quite mindless and easy to do. Here's a bracelet I've made


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Try making some dorset buttons, they are quite mindless and easy to do. Here's a bracelet I've made


That is really pretty!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We've got overcast here, too, this morning. Was good for my walk, though. Quiet weekend here, too. I sure hope your RA doctor can help you out. Love you all! xxxooo


Glad you got your walk in love, I should really get off my backside and walk more or even get swimming again, I'm getting really lazy!!! xxx :evil:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH has been playing with his toys...He's had the pressure washer out and the cement mixer. He's been adding more stones to our stone wall! Ive been doing soduko's and never knitted again.I seem to be right off it.
> Marg and me had a pot of tea and another good chat. We can always find something to talk about, usually husbands....
> For tea I just did salad and toastie sandwhiches, I only need to clear up.
> I think I'm going through a bored period. Nothings taking my eye to do.


It'll pass, I'm much the same, a bit apathetic, need to give myself a shake! Zumba tomorrow, that usually livens me up!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Try making some dorset buttons, they are quite mindless and easy to do. Here's a bracelet I've made


Oh, pretty pretty!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Try making some dorset buttons, they are quite mindless and easy to do. Here's a bracelet I've made


They are beautiful. I show my friend Jane who makes the other buttons norfolk I think . She does the quilting.Did you enjoy your party?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Try making some dorset buttons, they are quite mindless and easy to do. Here's a bracelet I've made


That is wonderful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Glad you got your walk in love, I should really get off my backside and walk more or even get swimming again, I'm getting really lazy!!! xxx :evil:


I am, too. Takes a lot of talking to myself to get myself out the door. Always glad when I do, just hard to get doing it!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It'll pass, I'm much the same, a bit apathetic, need to give myself a shake! Zumba tomorrow, that usually livens me up!! xxx


I'm much the same right now, too. I keep plugging away and sooner or later the boredom will work itself out.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm much the same right now, too. I keep plugging away and sooner or later the boredom will work itself out.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> They are beautiful. I show my friend Jane who makes the other buttons norfolk I think . She does the quilting.Did you enjoy your party?


Had a lovely time, Lms Other cousins aged 2 and 5 were there and they all played together beautifully. Watched GS2 and LM ontheir roller skates but didn't have a go. Quite tired now, but it was lovely to get out for a while. xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Its a lovely day here, got my party frock on and roller skates at the ready xxxx


Yeh :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Try making some dorset buttons, they are quite mindless and easy to do. Here's a bracelet I've made


That's very pretty, love it.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely time, Lms Other cousins aged 2 and 5 were there and they all played together beautifully. Watched GS2 and LM ontheir roller skates but didn't have a go. Quite tired now, but it was lovely to get out for a while. xxx


You will be tired, pain is tiring, but it's wonderful that you can get out. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely time, Lms Other cousins aged 2 and 5 were there and they all played together beautifully. Watched GS2 and LM ontheir roller skates but didn't have a go. Quite tired now, but it was lovely to get out for a while. xxx


That's great you had a good time and that LM and GS2 were enjoying themselves. Not surprised you're tired out, but it is good you got out. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well Geometry is done and it was brutal knew it would be oh well onward and upward....2 to go. I am excited but sorta not because I won't have anything to distract me from thinking about Michael...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am off to figure out what is for dinner and try to knit I need to get these monster pants finished my cousin is in town Thursday and I am only half done with the second leg and I still need to make the face and find the elastic for the waistband!

Does anybody think that it would hurt to do the buttonhole elastic in black since the pants are grey and there is black on them you would only see a little bit of it?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am off to figure out what is for dinner and try to knit I need to get these monster pants finished my cousin is in town Thursday and I am only half done with the second leg and I still need to make the face and find the elastic for the waistband!
> 
> Does anybody think that it would hurt to do the buttonhole elastic in black since the pants are grey and there is black on them you would only see a little bit of it?


I think that would work just fine!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well Geometry is done and it was brutal knew it would be oh well onward and upward....2 to go. I am excited but sorta not because I won't have anything to distract me from thinking about Michael...


Great that that one is out of the way with only 2 more to go. I hear what you are saying about it being a distraction from all you are dealing with about Michael. Sending many, many comforting hugs to you!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> When I was on crutches from breaking my ankle, I really wanted to go and see my elderly mum, who lived about a 10 minute walk away. Getting there was fine but about 100 yards from home, I just couldn't go on and sat on someone's wall and had a good cry! Of course, I got home eventually and my mum had been so pleased to see me so it was worth it!!


What a beautiful memory...not the pain part but the desire to see your mom being so important to you.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: I supposedly broke my ankle when I was 7 1/2 months pregnant. I lost count of the time I fell on my crutches, luckily it was usually in the morning, many times I was found flat down by friends. Thank goodness a few popped in to see me. By the way my leg was not broken, but that's another story!


Now you have me curious???


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls, Iv3e been to S and B and it was good today. Weve had a few laughs. Ive bought some more raffle tickets, for the mothers union this time. Someone, somewhere are always selling raffle tickets. I might need to catch up


You all are on page 87 ...I'm just here. I hope your bruised face healed quickly. I have had an odd experience after an estate sale. It's left me frightened and in a low mood. So glad to be here now. I've finished the baby top and half the pants. I had a chat with a friend earlier which comforted me. I'm so tired of needing comfort. I was blessed tonight..I went thru a yellow traffic light and then saw the police car off the side of the road, well out he came red lights flashing I thought I was a goner but being in the left lane and a car in the right I couldn't pull over. Well amazing ..the police car was after the car to my right which must have continued thru the red light. I was thanking God all the way up the road and all the way home. I hate yellow lights!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, so sorry your mum is giving cause for concern and hope they can get her on an even keel very soon! xxx


My mom would restrict drinking because drinking meant trips to the bathroom. Could that be true for your mom? I think when we seek attention our loved ones are the ones to give it. I don't regret the times I gave my mom that attention, I do regret the times I didn't. If I had her back I would not be as annoyed as I was then and I'd treat her like a queen. Too late for me. My friend reminds me how much I had to deal with and how stressed I was but those regrets hurt like heck anyway.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> morning girls. It sunny today but what a windy day we have. If I can keep washing on the line it will be a good washing day. Over 60's too, lord how dull is my life? Hope purple slept well again.


You go on some ducky vacations and deal with renovations. You meet friends and I think your life is more exciting than many people I know.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning its raining. The staff is coming today, Then theres S and B later. hey ho! Its monday.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> You go on some ducky vacations and deal with renovations. You meet friends and I think your life is more exciting than many people I know.


sorry Jolly, You are absolutely right. I should be thsnkful for what Ive got and not moan.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well Geometry is done and it was brutal knew it would be oh well onward and upward....2 to go. I am excited but sorta not because I won't have anything to distract me from thinking about Michael...


Honey you need to find something fast!!!xxxcccccc


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I think that would work just fine!


And so do I! '


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> My mom would restrict drinking because drinking meant trips to the bathroom. Could that be true for your mom? I think when we seek attention our loved ones are the ones to give it. I don't regret the times I gave my mom that attention, I do regret the times I didn't. If I had her back I would not be as annoyed as I was then and I'd treat her like a queen. Too late for me. My friend reminds me how much I had to deal with and how stressed I was but those regrets hurt like heck anyway.


Feel for you Polly and I still also still feel a lot of guilt that I wasn't as nice to my mum as I should have been but she understood that I had a lot to deal with, like you but she knew I loved her as your mum knew you loved her and I'm sure they both loved us to the moon and back! Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning its raining. The staff is coming today, Then theres S and B later. hey ho! Its monday.


Yes, Zumba for me today although I'm not keen today, told you I am getting lazy! Then I have heart foundation AGM this afternoon and that is about as boring as it gets! Never mind, I'm going to see my lovely Purple lady tomorrow, yay!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from another overcast Pa. really getting tired of overcast. I want sunshine and happy days. Oh well. This is another fly through day. Must shower etc and get ready to take car in to mechanic to get it fixed from accident then I have to drop hubby off early for his eye appt as my RA doctor visit this am is 15 mins before hubby's appt. Busy morning and I hate to be busy in the mornings. I am a tortise till my joints warm up.Jolly you are so correct. We all need to be thankful for what we have and can do. I try very hard to always remember my glass is half full and not empty.I am very thankful for what I have and where I am and what I still can do. When we focus on the negative I think it eats away the good things we have, at least it does to me. Well I am off, back later for further updates. Love you all. Purly


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, Zumba for me today although I'm not keen today, told you I am getting lazy! Then I have heart foundation AGM this afternoon and that is about as boring as it gets! Never mind, I'm going to see my lovely Purple lady tomorrow, yay!!


Yay and double yay!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, Zumba for me today although I'm not keen today, told you I am getting lazy! Then I have heart foundation AGM this afternoon and that is about as boring as it gets! Never mind, I'm going to see my lovely Purple lady tomorrow, yay!!


Good for you for going in spite of not wanting to. And that's great you'll be seeing Purple tomorrow. Be sure to give her a big hug from all of us!!! 

I'm off for my walk in a couple of minutes. It's supposed to be a really nice day today (up to 70F or more). I'm having lunch with a friend and then some knitting, I think.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from a windy and sunny Surrey. WI knitting this morning. Had a good time, lots of chat and knitting

Now going to have a lazy afternoon.

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, Zumba for me today although I'm not keen today, told you I am getting lazy! Then I have heart foundation AGM this afternoon and that is about as boring as it gets! Never mind, I'm going to see my lovely Purple lady tomorrow, yay!!


That's so great that you'll see Purple tomorrow...give her a big gentle hug from me. I know you'll have a fabulous time.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's so great that you'll see Purple tomorrow...give her a big gentle hug from me. I know you'll have a fabulous time.


Hi Rookie, we will. Rose is already in the fridge xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Rookie, we will. Rose is already in the fridge xx


I'm sure Londy will appreciate the Rose; wish I could join you. Our DD is headed for London for a week's stay for business. She had floated the idea of my going along and bringing DGS and I could play tour guide for him during the day and for both of them for the evenings. With all the house stuff we having going on right now, I can't leave plus I think at 6, he's a little young for that kind of a trip. He'll enjoy it much more by the time he's 10 or so...I hope she's still travelling to London when that time comes so I can get more trips over there.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Had a great day yesterday. It was our turn to take the Series One to Amberley. The best thing about being driven in an open vehicles is that you are much closer to nature, getting all the smells and sounds; the second best thing is how warm your face (and especially ears!) feel when you stop!
M & S took his Series Three, also dressed down. So another picture outside his house. This time the cat just watched.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive been to S and B. It is my friend Iris's birthday tomorrow so we had a little tea. Cheese scones and chocolate cake. She'll be 87 tomorrow. I'm onto the shaping of a sleeve so I've knit today. Ive hasd a good talk to myself and Ive been pulling my own sock up. I even shaved my legs! We are having pulled beef for tea, but I dont know if we will like it. This is why I'm being intermittent.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yay and double yay!


it would be triple yay if i had my way!!!!!! :


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> it would be triple yay if i had my way!!!!!! :


only triple?!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well......I can recommend Marks and Spencer pulled beef brisket. It is gorgeous. I wasnt sure if I'd like it but it really is nice.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Honey you need to find something fast!!!xxxcccccc


I know!! But I do have a lot going on this week today is the last finals and the next three days I have appts. so I will be busy and we have a hearing on June 1st about Michael going to Florida with us.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> And so do I! '


Ok now I just have to find some of it :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to S and B. It is my friend Iris's birthday tomorrow so we had a little tea. Cheese scones and chocolate cake. She'll be 87 tomorrow. I'm onto the shaping of a sleeve so I've knit today. Ive hasd a good talk to myself and Ive been pulling my own sock up. I even shaved my legs! We are having pulled beef for tea, but I dont know if we will like it. This is why I'm being intermittent.


We love pulled beef and pulled pork both with bbq sauce, I just bought a 6qt. pressure cooker(I am a little nervouse but it is electric and supposed to be alot safer these days) and I think one of these will be the first thing that I make in it.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well......I can recommend Marks and Spencer pulled beef brisket. It is gorgeous. I wasnt sure if I'd like it but it really is nice.


Glad that you enjoyed your meal!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I know!! But I do have a lot going on this week today is the last finals and the next three days I have appts. so I will be busy and we have a hearing on June 1st about Michael going to Florida with us.


fingers crossed xxxxx :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> I am off to figure out what is for dinner and try to knit I need to get these monster pants finished my cousin is in town Thursday and I am only half done with the second leg and I still need to make the face and find the elastic for the waistband!
> 
> Does anybody think that it would hurt to do the buttonhole elastic in black since the pants are grey and there is black on them you would only see a little bit of it?


Monster pants! That's what I want to make our new baby when it gets here. I'm sure black elastic will be fine, don't suppose the baby will complain! Glad the geometry is over, hope the next one is ok. Hopefully all yours worries will be over. Hugs


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good for you for going in spite of not wanting to. And that's great you'll be seeing Purple tomorrow. Be sure to give her a big hug from all of us!!!
> 
> I'm off for my walk in a couple of minutes. It's supposed to be a really nice day today (up to 70F or more). I'm having lunch with a friend and then some knitting, I think.


You are such a good girl, having your walk. However I did really throw myself into Zumba this morning! We have such a laugh,nobody cares if we do it wrong, even Sally, our instructor falls about laughing at our antics, it really does me good!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Rookie, we will. Rose is already in the fridge xx


Yippee!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure Londy will appreciate the Rose; wish I could join you. Our DD is headed for London for a week's stay for business. She had floated the idea of my going along and bringing DGS and I could play tour guide for him during the day and for both of them for the evenings. With all the house stuff we having going on right now, I can't leave plus I think at 6, he's a little young for that kind of a trip. He'll enjoy it much more by the time he's 10 or so...I hope she's still travelling to London when that time comes so I can get more trips over there.


I do agree with you Rookie, that is a little young, he would probably get very tired and even a bit bored, give it a bit longer and we'll all bring our GSs up to meet with you!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Had a great day yesterday. It was our turn to take the Series One to Amberley. The best thing about being driven in an open vehicles is that you are much closer to nature, getting all the smells and sounds; the second best thing is how warm your face (and especially ears!) feel when you stop!
> M & S took his Series Three, also dressed down. So another picture outside his house. This time the cat just watched.


Lovely picture, looks like fun!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to S and B. It is my friend Iris's birthday tomorrow so we had a little tea. Cheese scones and chocolate cake. She'll be 87 tomorrow. I'm onto the shaping of a sleeve so I've knit today. Ive hasd a good talk to myself and Ive been pulling my own sock up. I even shaved my legs! We are having pulled beef for tea, but I dont know if we will like it. This is why I'm being intermittent.


I love pulled pork but have never had pulled beef! Does it have BBQ sauce on it like the pork?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> it would be triple yay if i had my way!!!!!! :


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well......I can recommend Marks and Spencer pulled beef brisket. It is gorgeous. I wasnt sure if I'd like it but it really is nice.


Ok, that answers my question! My mouth is watering now!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We love pulled beef and pulled pork both with bbq sauce, I just bought a 6qt. pressure cooker(I am a little nervouse but it is electric and supposed to be alot safer these days) and I think one of these will be the first thing that I make in it.


I love my electric pressure cooker and pulled beef or pork is a good choice for first try out. Here's a "go to" recipe I use for pork....probably could do it for beef also.

5 lbs. pork shoulder
1 jar of pepperoncini - stems removed, but use juice
2 envelopes French onion soup mix
2T oregano
1T hot sauce
Water as necessary

Cook according to your machine's directions.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I know!! But I do have a lot going on this week today is the last finals and the next three days I have appts. so I will be busy and we have a hearing on June 1st about Michael going to Florida with us.


That won't be long coming round then, everything crossed for you my darling!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We love pulled beef and pulled pork both with bbq sauce, I just bought a 6qt. pressure cooker(I am a little nervouse but it is electric and supposed to be alot safer these days) and I think one of these will be the first thing that I make in it.


That sounds good, let me have the recipe when you get around to it? xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Good afternoon. Not long in from work, having coffee and catching up on all the news. Four more days and I get a week off for half term. Looking forward to a little crafting time. DH will be off too, so we might also get a couple of days out.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love my electric pressure cooker and pulled beef or pork is a good choice for first try out. Here's a "go to" recipe I use for pork....probably could do it for beef also.
> 
> 5 lbs. pork shoulder
> 1 jar of pepperoncini - stems removed, but use juice
> ...


That sounds good but not sure I would be able to find pepperoncini, what is that exactly?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That won't be long coming round then, everything crossed for you my darling!! xxx


From me too xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> That sounds good, let me have the recipe when you get around to it? xxx


L like pulled beef but ony buy it ready cooked, M & S or Asda, both good.
Have a great tie with Purley, give her my love & a hug!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That sounds good but not sure I would be able to find pepperoncini, what is that exactly?


http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Sliced+Pepperoncini+Peppers&FORM=RESTAB

Any pickled peppers should work...these come in mild or hot flavors...I use the mild. The pickling brine makes the meat fibers break down so that the meat is very tender.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I love pulled pork but have never had pulled beef! Does it have BBQ sauce on it like the pork?


yes it does. its hickory smoked. $5 a box or 2 for $7...lovely, I could bring some tomorrow? :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love my electric pressure cooker and pulled beef or pork is a good choice for first try out. Here's a "go to" recipe I use for pork....probably could do it for beef also.
> 
> 5 lbs. pork shoulder
> 1 jar of pepperoncini - stems removed, but use juice
> ...


Im safer with a box to open out of the fridge.    :XD:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I love pulled pork but have never had pulled beef! Does it have BBQ sauce on it like the pork?


When I make it I put it on mine and I use a roast it is so good I think I like it better than pulled pork yummy I am getting hungry!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We were talking at S and B about knitting years ago especially when we had a baby. My friend pat said she was adamant she was having her little girl dressed in home knitting. She did bonnet, coat leggings shawl and blanket in yellow. She was really proud of it. Someone asked to see her baby in the pram, and then they said oMG you've had a banana!!!!!!I was in stitches hahahaha..She said she stopped knitting then ...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Monster pants! That's what I want to make our new baby when it gets here. I'm sure black elastic will be fine, don't suppose the baby will complain! Glad the geometry is over, hope the next one is ok. Hopefully all yours worries will be over. Hugs


They are cute but the pattern leaves you hanging on how long to make the legs I hope I did the math right(the pattern could have given the formula to figure out how to do) I am opting for the buttonhole lace because I am not crazy about the I-cord option and this should hold better it will show slightly were you run it through the ribbing fingers crossed.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love my electric pressure cooker and pulled beef or pork is a good choice for first try out. Here's a "go to" recipe I use for pork....probably could do it for beef also.
> 
> 5 lbs. pork shoulder
> 1 jar of pepperoncini - stems removed, but use juice
> ...


That sounds really good! I can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That sounds good, let me have the recipe when you get around to it? xxx


I just cook whichever meet you are using on a low temperature and a little longer so it shreds easy and add you favorite BBQ sauce, make whatever sides you like and enjoy I personally like coleslaw and baked beans so good.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That sounds good but not sure I would be able to find pepperoncini, what is that exactly?


They are a mild hot pepper (I don't find them to have a lot of heat though) they are a pale green color mostly found in the same place as pickles.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> They are a mild hot pepper (I don't find them to have a lot of heat though) they are a pale green color mostly found in the same place as pickles.


I loved when I found the sliced ones instead of having to remove the stems from the whole ones I used to have to use according to the original recipe.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We were talking at S and B about knitting years ago especially when we had a baby. My friend pat said she was adamant she was having her little girl dressed in home knitting. She did bonnet, coat leggings shawl and blanket in yellow. She was really proud of it. Someone asked to see her baby in the pram, and then they said oMG you've had a banana!!!!!!I was in stitches hahahaha..She said she stopped knitting then ...


That is funny but she didn't have to stop knitting she could have just mixed her colors up!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Girls you made my mouthwater talking about pulled beef and pork and me just back from a lovely restaurant lunch with dh.

I am off the awful shot and will be going on a biological medication which is very expensive. It is given in shot form monthly, but has to be done in a doctor's office.

Binky keep some projects at hand for downtime. Only 2 tests to go. Know the kids will do well. Prayers for good news on June 1st.

GS You crack me up, love you. I wish I could go see Purple with you, it would be yah 4 times around. it will happen eventually.

Londy have a lovely time with Purple tomorrow, which goes without saying, know you both will be super excitd to see one another.

Saxy love the pics of the vehicles. Kitty looks like he is mulling mischief over in his head looking at the cars. So cute.

Purple love your new undertakings. Have fun tomorrow.

Rookie agree with you, GS a little young yet to take on historical tours. Ten is a good age, although my 8 year GS at the time loved touring London.

Pam congrats on sticking to your walking schedule although I know it is difficult to do at times. Have fun with your luncheon friend.

Chrissy Hi. Know you would love to travel to visit Purple as well. Hope your back is improving for you.

Lifeline yea vacation time just around the corner. I bought dpns and a skein of light pink cotton yarn. making my niece a piggy wash cloth as she loves them so much (the piggies)
Know you and hubby will love getting away for awhile together.

I am so tired. Was up very early today, even before the alarm. I am always afraid I won't hear alarm so wake up early and lay there waiting for alarm to go off, so I'll hear it. That is nuts, but that is the way of it. hahahaha


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, that answers my question! My mouth is watering now!!


Sorry, you won't be getting that tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> They are cute but the pattern leaves you hanging on how long to make the legs I hope I did the math right(the pattern could have given the formula to figure out how to do) I am opting for the buttonhole lace because I am not crazy about the I-cord option and this should hold better it will show slightly were you run it through the ribbing fingers crossed.


Ive never heard of monster pants. :shock:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Girls you made my mouthwater talking about pulled beef and pork and me just back from a lovely restaurant lunch with dh.
> 
> I am off the awful shot and will be going on a biological medication which is very expensive. It is given in shot form monthly, but has to be done in a doctor's office.
> 
> ...


Purley I was only joking about purple and londy. Im not going to see them :hunf: 
I hope your shots prove better for you. you dont deserve to be in pain all the time. you're too nice.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> yes it does. its hickory smoked. $5 a box or 2 for $7...lovely, I could bring some tomorrow? :roll:


Go get on the train then xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Go get on the train then xxxxx


ONE OF THESE DAYS JUST YOU WAIT AND SEE :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ONE OF THESE DAYS JUST YOU WAIT AND SEE :thumbup:


Yeh, can't wait xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> yes it does. its hickory smoked. $5 a box or 2 for $7...lovely, I could bring some tomorrow? :roll:


It'll just be for me, you and Mr P but yeh, bring it along - I wish!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We were talking at S and B about knitting years ago especially when we had a baby. My friend pat said she was adamant she was having her little girl dressed in home knitting. She did bonnet, coat leggings shawl and blanket in yellow. She was really proud of it. Someone asked to see her baby in the pram, and then they said oMG you've had a banana!!!!!!I was in stitches hahahaha..She said she stopped knitting then ...


Hahahahaha!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yeh, can't wait xxxxx


I'll put castors on the end of your crutches , then you'll be sorry hahaha


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Girls you made my mouthwater talking about pulled beef and pork and me just back from a lovely restaurant lunch with dh.
> 
> I am off the awful shot and will be going on a biological medication which is very expensive. It is given in shot form monthly, but has to be done in a doctor's office.
> 
> ...


I hope this sorts out your shots. Am I miss remembering, or is it that you are never in this much discomfort when you are in Florida? Could it be the low temperatures of PA or the different water that makes the difference :?:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You are such a good girl, having your walk. However I did really throw myself into Zumba this morning! We have such a laugh,nobody cares if we do it wrong, even Sally, our instructor falls about laughing at our antics, it really does me good!!


Both physically and emotionally good!  xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Girls you made my mouthwater talking about pulled beef and pork and me just back from a lovely restaurant lunch with dh.
> 
> I am off the awful shot and will be going on a biological medication which is very expensive. It is given in shot form monthly, but has to be done in a doctor's office.
> 
> ...


They just finished their American Literature final and passed one with an 86 and one with an 81 so proud they did good.

I do the same thing when I have to be some where I can even wake up a couple of hours before I have to I get so frustrated happens every time.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive never heard of monster pants. :shock:


they are cute here is a link!

http://www.google.com/search?q=monster+pants+pattern&rlz=1C1CHWA_enUS630US631&espv=2&biw=1706&bih=838&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=Z0JaVcbEG4anNvyngYgD&ved=0CC4Q7Ak


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

This means freedom......yay!!!! for almost two and a half months..


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> They just finished their American Literature final and passed one with an 86 and one with an 81 so proud they did good.
> 
> I do the same thing when I have to be some where I can even wake up a couple of hours before I have to I get so frustrated happens every time.


Well done, what fantastic results. Please pass on my congratulations. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'll put castors on the end of your crutches , then you'll be sorry hahaha


And then can wear my roller skates, yah!! Xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> This means freedom......yay!!!! for almost two and a half months..


You really deserve some time off. Sending you a million hugs xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well done, what fantastic results. Please pass on my congratulations. Xxx


And from me, too! Fabulous results!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And then can wear my roller skates, yah!! Xxxxx


 :thumbup:  xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Binkbrice --- congrats on the test taking results and that they are done for awhile. Hope you get all the things worked out with Michael and that life can settle into a very nice routine.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well done, what fantastic results. Please pass on my congratulations. Xxx


I will thank you! Now don't you and Londy go miss behaving tomorrow!

Love and hugs to both of you!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You really deserve some time off. Sending you a million hugs xxxx


This school year for some reason has seemed to last forever! One more year!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Binkbrice --- congrats on the test taking results and that they are done for awhile. Hope you get all the things worked out with Michael and that life can settle into a very nice routine.


Thank you Rookie we hope so too!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

These pants are not going to knit themselves so I better get off here, I think I have decided to take out the first leg and redo it......well maybe I just thought of a problem there might not be enough yarn because there will be more stitches dang guess I better sit sown and figure out what I did on the first leg so I can repeat it.........


Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> sorry Jolly, You are absolutely right. I should be thsnkful for what Ive got and not moan.


You were not moaning..just having an opinion I'm in a mood always..almost always..my three frirnd's have brand new cars, all beautiful, none I'd want but I'm feeling left out. I don't even want a new car...I like mine, just feel left out. I misplaced my library card when I had taken it out to renew my books. Found it after much looking. I'd dropped it into the trash with scraps from the mail. Then I went to my meeting. Got there ...Trouble was it was ending. It started at 6 pm I got there at 10 to 7 pm.ugggg! I knitted 5 inches of the baby pants when i read the pattern which said to change to bigger needles so had to take out 3 and 1/2 inches. No big problems just little ones to bug me.its going to rain tonight. The big trees are swaying. Cooled down a bit. I'm so glad you are you and here to chat with. You are tops in my book!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an intermittently sunny London, although we are getting the odd spot of rain too. I am going to have to get someone to come and have a look at the front garden again, the Sedum has not been such a great success after all. It is getting overgrown with grass and trying to get that out is harder than cutting the lawn used to be so I think we are seriously thinking of having it paved over, not a look I like but I can stand some pots on it, which I should be able to manage. Susan, have a good trip out today, hope you and your washing don't get blown away!!


I badly want a gazebo. It would cut the mowing area and be a nice place to knit or read or paint. I'd have window boxes on the rails and cushioned seating. Turquoise! My dream...


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not sure if this shows quite how bad it is!


It has crept up on you....think about a gazebo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My friend who lives up my road has just popped in for coffee, he is going to take me and my wheelchair to WI tomorrow evening. She keeps bees and apparently has to give them a serious talking to this afternoon :roll:
> 
> I have been in the garden and hung some washing on the airer, it's not quite so warm as yesterday but still quite pleasant.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you sound chipper! Nice day to e outdoors. Good wishes for yor dram catcher. Crystal beads are so lovely. Feel great soon.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Not a sausage!! I never won even a sausage at over 60's, not even the raffle....Once again the lady on the next table gave me a prezzy, hahaha. She is so kind.I got half a dozen cakes. Do you know? I think if there was only me playing bingo I'd still lose....
> 
> DH went to ASDA while I was there and got some groceries. He brings all sorts home with him! Ive just had a lovely fresh cream choux bun with chocolate on the top. It was lovely....So much for trying to lose a few pounds. I'll never be thin.


Mmmm sounds delish! I'm always saying since I've lost my mom, my hub and my dog I am a country music song. Tonight I heard a speaker say if your life is like a country music song where you lose your wife, truck and dog, play it
backwards and you get you get your wife, truck and dog back it was funnier when he told it.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I had no appetite for dinner so had half a small ham sub. Now I'm in the fridge..left over peas, lemon merange pudding cup ( yogurt date hard to read, may be over the date so I pitched it), dark chocolate Klondike bar. if I try to get a meal, the dog will wake and I will have to round up two cats and put them in another room. Not getting a good meal, just junk tonight.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thought I would show you what my DD & I have been working on. It's for our Rock Choir's big birthday concert in Birmingham in a few weeks. I wish I could be there to see it beng carried with all the other flags. They did as Kaz to carry it but she didnt want to.


Great job. Looking good!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> How about this?


That is lovely! Creative people out there.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, all caught up, glad everyone seems fine this morning!! Nice and warm here today and lots of sunshine, although it probably won't last. Going to the cinema today to see The Age of Adeline, about a woman who has a car crash and never ages afterwards!
> Have a great day everyone, lots of love and hugs to each and every one of you!! xxxxxxxxx


Tell if you like the movie. I did.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> The only plants I can cope with are the invasive ones! All I have in the front are two rose bushes, daffodils, Spyraxia, bluebells, Irises and Michaelmas daisies and another purple flower which I think is a weed, but I like it. They all manage themselves. In the back I have car parts and my honeysuckle and blackberries. Plus special purple weeds which the bees love.


Nice variety. The prior owner here had a pretty garden off the deck. Now it's needing something. I've too much to take care of this year so it will happen next year.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I can't think where that came from, usually the adverts are triggered by something we said. We'll all get that now!


I may need that phone number


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I had a pot taken too! It was a lovely Royal Blue and it was a big one too! Strangely, they didn't take the matching blue 'feet'! I actually live in quite a nice area but where there's a lot of older kids passing by, that's what you get!


A couple of days ago four or five people woke to find their tires stolen. One drove off and the tire came off...they took his lug nuts. I hope my car is in tact when I go to my old house to get my fabric. It's a crazy world.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The forecast is for rain tomorrow, but you never know it could be wrong.
> 
> I bought an angelica plant a couple of years ago with the idea od candying my own angelica. I hasn't stopped growing this year abd was swamping the rhubarb, so it has had to go.


Quite attractive...the gent that is .


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thought you might like to see my grand baby rabbit and guinea pig. One thinks shes the mam and the other thin ks she is the baby


Pretty babes. Someplace on the computer they show animals getting along with other animals. Your babies are sooo cute!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You're not having one!! When I was in Peru, we visited some little houses that very poor people were living in and we admired the guinea pigs which were running all over the place, sooo cute and all different sizes and colours. Apparently, that was their larder.........!   :evil:


Do you mean they eat them? Oh, I hope not. We had a red and white one with Rosetta's. Her name was Becky. We all cried when she died from old age.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DS has had a knock in his car today. Someone bumped into the back of him at work. Everyone ok which is the main thing. It'll have to go into the garage.He know the man that did it so theres no bother.


Just tiring to get repairs done. I'm glad no one was hurt.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Quite attractive...the gent that is .


Thats Mr P :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Polly, here's the dream catcher


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls, its watery sunshine and going to rai very soon. Its also over 60's day today.I hope to report back that Ive won at least $1. (honestly!)

I hope purple and Londy have a good day. Dont laugh too much !!!!! love you both.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> They just finished their American Literature final and passed one with an 86 and one with an 81 so proud they did good.
> 
> I do the same thing when I have to be some where I can even wake up a couple of hours before I have to I get so frustrated happens every time.


Well done those kids...They are clever and so are you to teach them. well, well done


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> they are cute here is a link!
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=monster+pants+pattern&rlz=1C1CHWA_enUS630US631&espv=2&biw=1706&bih=838&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=Z0JaVcbEG4anNvyngYgD&ved=0CC4Q7Ak


thanks for the link linky! Ive never seen them in my life...They are fabulous...I wouldnt worry about usinf black yarn it seems anything goes. They are brilliant.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> You were not moaning..just having an opinion I'm in a mood always..almost always..my three frirnd's have brand new cars, all beautiful, none I'd want but I'm feeling left out. I don't even want a new car...I like mine, just feel left out. I misplaced my library card when I had taken it out to renew my books. Found it after much looking. I'd dropped it into the trash with scraps from the mail. Then I went to my meeting. Got there ...Trouble was it was ending. It started at 6 pm I got there at 10 to 7 pm.ugggg! I knitted 5 inches of the baby pants when i read the pattern which said to change to bigger needles so had to take out 3 and 1/2 inches. No big problems just little ones to bug me.its going to rain tonight. The big trees are swaying. Cooled down a bit. I'm so glad you are you and here to chat with. You are tops in my book!


Youve got a place in my heart too jolly. I think you manage things just right. Life is hard for you at times and you still come through. It would be good if we asll lived near and could have coffee together. Always here for you jolly.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Polly, here's the dream catcher


Its beautiful...just like your nature


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Great morning from a cloudy bright Surrey. Had a text from Londy and she is on the train. We promise not to be good xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:11 am ET and 14'C (57'F). Wonderful weekend with lots of sunny skies and warm temperatures. I caught mum and DD's cold.
Fireworks Saturday at Trinity school just west of us, Fireworks Sunday at the beach south of us and fireworks in the park beside us last night that scared Bella-kitty who jumped on my lap then decided that it was still too scary and ran and hid under my bed.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Great morning from a cloudy bright Surrey. Had a text from Londy and she is on the train. We promise not to be good xx


Have fun.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Polly, here's the dream catcher


Beautiful creation.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> A couple of days ago four or five people woke to find their tires stolen. One drove off and the tire came off...they took his lug nuts. I hope my car is in tact when I go to my old house to get my fabric. It's a crazy world.


When we first moved here there were a lot of little kids who would wander off with whatever wasn't locked up. We'd find most of it in the park nearby. Now most of the kids are in secondary school and that doesn't happen anymore.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> This school year for some reason has seemed to last forever! One more year!


Congratulations on the great marks. You must be doing something right. Enjoy your summer freedom. Next year will be over before you know it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Girls you made my mouthwater talking about pulled beef and pork and me just back from a lovely restaurant lunch with dh.
> 
> I am off the awful shot and will be going on a biological medication which is very expensive. It is given in shot form monthly, but has to be done in a doctor's office.
> 
> I am so tired. Was up very early today, even before the alarm. I am always afraid I won't hear alarm so wake up early and lay there waiting for alarm to go off, so I'll hear it. That is nuts, but that is the way of it. hahahaha


I hope the new shot works better for you with less pain.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I just cook whichever meet you are using on a low temperature and a little longer so it shreds easy and add you favorite BBQ sauce, make whatever sides you like and enjoy I personally like coleslaw and baked beans so good.


DD boils ours. It's going to have lots of lovely BBQ sauce on it so losing some of the flavour to the water doesn't matter.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Time for me to go.
Londy and Purple have a lovely meetup.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Londy has arrived and sohas my friend Kendra eho she knows so they are chatting away. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here they are...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here they are...


Lovely photo. This meeting will do you the world of good purple. Theres nothing to match friendship as medication.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> They are cute but the pattern leaves you hanging on how long to make the legs I hope I did the math right(the pattern could have given the formula to figure out how to do) I am opting for the buttonhole lace because I am not crazy about the I-cord option and this should hold better it will show slightly were you run it through the ribbing fingers crossed.


Please put a photo on!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

A little sun so far this morning. Temp is a high of 59 degrees F. Will be chilly like this the rest of the week the weatherman states. Went to ACMoore's yesterday to get a set of bamboo dpns for my project to discover that they have enlarged their yarn and needle dept.. Have gotten new yarns in and are selling cotton yarn that come on huge cones. Also the pattern and book dept expnded. Going back later this week by myself to explore all this new stuff.DH sat in car waiting for me so that why I couldn't take my time.

Binky congrats to you and your DKs for doing so well on their exams. Hope you got the monster pants figured out. Enjoyed looking at all the different styles and colors of them .Wish I had a little one to make some for, they look like fun.

GS Fingers crossed for you today to win big at over 60's.

Purple and Londy have a grand time today. Lovely picture of Londy and your friend. Beautiful dream catcher.

Rookie glad you had a nice weekend with your family.Hope the redecortig nd outside work are going well for you.

Jolly Keep dreaming about your gazebo. One never knows when a dream can come true.

DH going in early today so I need to get myself in gear as we say. Going to start going through the upstairs closets and get clothes to to take to Goodwill. Still have winter coats etc to give away. Hugs to all. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, its watery sunshine and going to rai very soon. Its also over 60's day today.I hope to report back that Ive won at least $1. (honestly!)
> 
> I hope purple and Londy have a good day. Dont laugh too much !!!!! love you both.


Good luck today, Susan, and yes, Purple and Londy - have a wonderful time together today! Love you all! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Great morning from a cloudy bright Surrey. Had a text from Londy and she is on the train. We promise not to be good xx


And I'm sure you'll keep that promise!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:11 am ET and 14'C (57'F). Wonderful weekend with lots of sunny skies and warm temperatures. I caught mum and DD's cold.
> Fireworks Saturday at Trinity school just west of us, Fireworks Sunday at the beach south of us and fireworks in the park beside us last night that scared Bella-kitty who jumped on my lap then decided that it was still too scary and ran and hid under my bed.


I hope you're feeling better, Nitzi. Sending you healing hugs!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope the new shot works better for you with less pain.


Me, too, Purly!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here they are...


Wonderful photo!!! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Half way thro lunch, lots of rose, now having Camberley mess.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Half way thro lunch, lots of rose, now having Camberley mess.


 :lol: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Londy & Purly...love the photos. Looks like good friends having a wonderful time.

It's cool here today so a good day to open up the windows to air everything as I go through the stuff to be put away or given away. I picked out the paints this a.m. while in the sunlight so DH will pick up a couple of cans this afternoon to start the family room. Once the painting is done, then I can start putting up new bookcases and shelves to replace the former floor to ceiling bookshelves. I'm also organizing a sewing corner and cleaning out the sewing cabinet...it's such a mess. It's turning out nicely, though.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just taken my lovely friend to catch her train home. I have been thoroughly spoilt with a lovely heuchera, chocolates and a phone case. The day has gone far too quickly, it was so lovely to see her.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

OK...Ive been to Over 60's. Wait for it...! won $12 and a jar of pineapple jam (jelly if you are usa). Looks like my luck is back. I now have $12 in my holiday purse. 

I hope Londy and purple have had a great time. I tried ringing both of them, but I reckon they were talking too much because there was no answer from anyone....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Polly, here's the dream catcher


That is fantastic!!!! I love it!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well done those kids...They are clever and so are you to teach them. well, well done


Thank you! I am ready for this break that is for sure!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> thanks for the link linky! Ive never seen them in my life...They are fabulous...I wouldnt worry about usinf black yarn it seems anything goes. They are brilliant.


Yep good way to use up extra yarn if you want to be totally wild with the colors I kept these to the minimum of 5 colors....mostly because I don't like to weave in ends and that would be a lot of ends to weave in :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Great morning from a cloudy bright Surrey. Had a text from Londy and she is on the train. We promise not to be good xx


Wouldn't want it any other way.....we might have to worry if you behaved!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> DD boils ours. It's going to have lots of lovely BBQ sauce on it so losing some of the flavour to the water doesn't matter.


I usually roast mine in the oven but when I get my pressure cooker I am going to make it in there.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OK...Ive been to Over 60's. Wait for it...! won $12 and a jar of pineapple jam (jelly if you are usa). Looks like my luck is back. I now have $12 in my holiday purse.
> 
> I hope Londy and purple have had a great time. I tried ringing both of them, but I reckon they were talking too much because there was no answer from anyone....


Sorry we had so much talking yo catch up on, but we were yhinking about you. Xxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Please put a photo on!


I will sometime today but for now I need to get moving and get some chores done.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Wouldn't want it any other way.....we might have to worry if you behaved!!!! :lol: :lol:


Were your ears burning? Cos we were talking about you. Only nice things I promise xxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> A little sun so far this morning. Temp is a high of 59 degrees F. Will be chilly like this the rest of the week the weatherman states. Went to ACMoore's yesterday to get a set of bamboo dpns for my project to discover that they have enlarged their yarn and needle dept.. Have gotten new yarns in and are selling cotton yarn that come on huge cones. Also the pattern and book dept expnded. Going back later this week by myself to explore all this new stuff.DH sat in car waiting for me so that why I couldn't take my time.
> 
> Binky congrats to you and your DKs for doing so well on their exams. Hope you got the monster pants figured out. Enjoyed looking at all the different styles and colors of them .Wish I had a little one to make some for, they look like fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Half way thro lunch, lots of rose, now having Camberley mess.


Love this picture!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Were your ears burning? Cos we were talking about you. Only nice things I promise xxxxxx


Is that what that was? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Ok I really need to go and accomplish some housework yuk.

So glad that Purple and Londy had a good time, how could you not such lovely people you two are.

My laptop is playing up for some reason I cannot get the touchpad to stay turned off so I keep brushing it which in turn stops me right in the middle of typing something.

Hope everyone else has had a lovely day or still enjoying there day!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> They just finished their American Literature final and passed one with an 86 and one with an 81 so proud they did good.
> 
> I do the same thing when I have to be some where I can even wake up a couple of hours before I have to I get so frustrated happens every time.


Great results. Not long now for you till end of school year. Although we are off for a week next week, we don't finish for the summer until mid July.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just taken my lovely friend to catch her train home. I have been thoroughly spoilt with a lovely heuchera, chocolates and a phone case. The day has gone far too quickly, it was so lovely to see her.


Sounds like a wonderful day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> They just finished their American Literature final and passed one with an 86 and one with an 81 so proud they did good.
> 
> I do the same thing when I have to be some where I can even wake up a couple of hours before I have to I get so frustrated happens every time.


Well done to B & Miss S, they did you proud, you have both done such a great job with them!! xxxxx :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> This means freedom......yay!!!! for almost two and a half months..


Enjoy - and find something to keep your mind busy!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> It has crept up on you....think about a gazebo


If I put a gazebo on my front garden, I would have squatters in it in no time!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello everyone! Had a wonderful day with my lovely Purple and Mr P and learned how to do Dorset buttons and make little boxes!! It was good to see how well she is getting on and that she is being very good and not trying to do too much. Thanks for a lovely day dear!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Tell if you like the movie. I did.


Yes, I did like it although DH thought it a bit soppy!! Glad it all worked out in the end!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Do you mean they eat them? Oh, I hope not. We had a red and white one with Rosetta's. Her name was Becky. We all cried when she died from old age.


I'm afraid so Polly, I was as horrified as you but these people have _nothing_. I guess they breed very quickly although I can't imagine they provide much in the way of sustenance!!! :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello everyone! Had a wonderful day with my lovely Purple and Mr P and learned how to do Dorset buttons and make little boxes!! It was good to see how well she is getting on and that she is being very good and not trying to do too much. Thanks for a lovely day dear!! xxx


Thank you too, lovely day xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OK...Ive been to Over 60's. Wait for it...! won $12 and a jar of pineapple jam (jelly if you are usa). Looks like my luck is back. I now have $12 in my holiday purse.
> 
> I hope Londy and purple have had a great time. I tried ringing both of them, but I reckon they were talking too much because there was no answer from anyone....


Sorry love, never heard my phone ring, I may have accidently turned the volume down on the train!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry we had so much talking yo catch up on, but we were yhinking about you. Xxxxx


....and talking about you - ALL of you!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nite everyone


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Glad to read Purple and Londy had a fab time together. Knew you would,no surprise there. The picture is great. Two very lovely and special ladies. hugs to you both.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

GS glad to hear your luck is back. Nice start to your kitty for special occasions. Happy to hear you are back to knitting. Nitey nite honey.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Binky I wish we could mosey through a yarn store together. What fun we would have.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just taken my lovely friend to catch her train home. I have been thoroughly spoilt with a lovely heuchera, chocolates and a phone case. The day has gone far too quickly, it was so lovely to see her.


So glad you had a wonderful time together! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OK...Ive been to Over 60's. Wait for it...! won $12 and a jar of pineapple jam (jelly if you are usa). Looks like my luck is back. I now have $12 in my holiday purse.
> 
> I hope Londy and purple have had a great time. I tried ringing both of them, but I reckon they were talking too much because there was no answer from anyone....


Well done on the winnings!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello everyone! Had a wonderful day with my lovely Purple and Mr P and learned how to do Dorset buttons and make little boxes!! It was good to see how well she is getting on and that she is being very good and not trying to do too much. Thanks for a lovely day dear!! xxx


Such a wonderful visit! Thanks for the in-person progress report!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Great results. Not long now for you till end of school year. Although we are off for a week next week, we don't finish for the summer until mid July.


They are done now that was their last exam and when they finished it that was all!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm afraid so Polly, I was as horrified as you but these people have _nothing_. I guess they breed very quickly although I can't imagine they provide much in the way of sustenance!!! :evil: :evil: :evil:


That is just wrong!!! :shock:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Ok it is still today...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok it is still today...


I lve those!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I love those!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> So glad you had a wonderful time together! xxxooo


Thank you, we were thinking of all of you xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok it is still today...


Love the colours xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Im tired today ! So had an extra 15 mins. We are on school pickup today.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok it is still today...


Cool !!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Im tired today ! So had an extra 15 mins. We are on school pickup today.


Morning Susan, l had an extra hour :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Girls you made my mouthwater talking about pulled beef and pork and me just back from a lovely restaurant lunch with dh.
> 
> I am off the awful shot and will be going on a biological medication which is very expensive. It is given in shot form monthly, but has to be done in a doctor's office.
> 
> ...


That kitty is ALWAYS up to mischief. He is only two, but has already cost nearly £1000 in vet's bills. He knows no fear.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It'll just be for me, you and Mr P but yeh, bring it along - I wish!! xxx


Oh no it won't. I'd be there too!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good morning I am moving very slow this morning I was working in the garden yesterday and now my back hurts......uuuugghhh. And I really need to get moving DD has a doctor appt this morning.
Off to get a shower and see if that helps some.

Have a wonderful day!

Love and hugs 
Binky

Linky sends her love she is having internet problems!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Is very chilly here this am, 45 degrees.Have turned the heat on. Need to go to Sam's(is like a costco somewhat) big box store and get my cappucino stuff. Almost out. That is a tragedy almost occuring.lol Probably do a little pick up and cleaning. This weekend going to really dig into packing and sorting.

Binky your monster pants are really coming along. Love the colors. Can't wit to see the finished product. Tell Linky I send my love please. Sorry her internet is acting up.

GS I slept in an extra hour today. Hope you have a good visit with your DGS after the school pickup. Dreamt you were visiting us in Florida. Wish we were both in Florida right now.

Saxy the kitty must be a little dare devil fella if he has such high vet bills. You would think he would get the drift not to do some of his crazy stunts so as not to hurt himself.lol

I need to shake a leg as we want to run our errands early and get them over with. Back a little later. Purly


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> This school year for some reason has seemed to last forever! One more year!


I hope it seems better, and the results are as good. Congratulations Binky.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Went to the garden centre this morning and a heuchera called Obsidian ended up in my basket :shock:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That is just wrong!!! :shock:


No. It's perfectly natural. We eat chickens etc! They would be horrified that we keep them as pets, treat them like children and just bury them when they die. They would consider it a waste of good food.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok it is still today...


Very neat, and a good way of using up some yarn!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Susan, l had an extra hour :thumbup:


I was up early three days running, so today I slept in until 10.00.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Went to the garden centre this morning and a heuchera called Obsidian ended up in my basket :shock:


No. How on earth did that happen? I trust someone else is going to plant it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

had a lovely day out with the ladies yesterday, as ever. What's even better the weather stayed fairly bright where we were, although it seemed to rain all around us. There was one small splatter when I put on my rain jacket over my hoodie. 
Buckler's Hard is a great place to visit. I only have one photo so far. I am in it - honest! That is me walking down the path towards half of our ladies outside the pub. Jax was following and stopped to take the picture. Isn't it a beautiful place!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

dull day today. Weatherwise at least. I am going to Harley's next school this evening, which happens to be my old High School. They HAVE to buy his uniform tonight, directly from the school and the prices are ridiculous. £17 for one pair of trousers and lord knows what for a jacket. I think I'm there as financial backup! With school clothes so cheap in the supermarkets this idea of everything having to be bought direct seems a b.....y good con to me. It really annoys me. And I can't knit his jumpers. What worries me is the time lapse. Kids grow in the summer months. What if nothing fits him?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> had a lovely day out with the ladies yesterday, as ever. What's even better the weather stayed fairly bright where we were, although it seemed to rain all around us. There was one small splatter when I put on my rain jacket over my hoodie.
> Buckler's Hard is a great place to visit. I only have one photo so far. I am in it - honest! That is me walking down the path towards half of our ladies outside the pub. Jax was following and stopped to take the picture. Isn't it a beautiful place!


It looks like a lovely place to visit!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> dull day today. Weatherwise at least. I am going to Harley's next school this evening, which happens to be my old High School. They HAVE to buy his uniform tonight, directly from the school and the prices are ridiculous. £17 for one pair of trousers and lord knows what for a jacket. I think I'm there as financial backup! With school clothes so cheap in the supermarkets this idea of everything having to be bought direct seems a b.....y good con to me. It really annoys me. And I can't knit his jumpers. What worries me is the time lapse. Kids grow in the summer months. What if nothing fits him?


You just simply buy far too big and take in...from one who knows! Games shirt was the funniest...way too big in yr7 and could only just squeeze in by yr11, but I only had to buy that one :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks like a lovely place to visit!


Agree


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Im tired today ! So had an extra 15 mins. We are on school pickup today.


It is allowed. Have a fun time with the family.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Went to the garden centre this morning and a heuchera called Obsidian ended up in my basket :shock:


I got one o' they,dark and mysterious, like plain chocolate!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> You just simply buy far too big and take in...from one who knows! Games shirt was the funniest...way too big in yr7 and could only just squeeze in by yr11, but I only had to buy that one :thumbup:


Doesn't work with jackets and trousers.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> had a lovely day out with the ladies yesterday, as ever. What's even better the weather stayed fairly bright where we were, although it seemed to rain all around us. There was one small splatter when I put on my rain jacket over my hoodie.
> Buckler's Hard is a great place to visit. I only have one photo so far. I am in it - honest! That is me walking down the path towards half of our ladies outside the pub. Jax was following and stopped to take the picture. Isn't it a beautiful place!


That looks beautiful, I have heard of it but not sure where it is?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

This school uniform is a big con and so many little uniform shops going out of business, not fair!
Went to Dartford with Jill today, to have lunch and see a play at the theatre there. it was called Stone Cold Murder and starred a few UK soap actors but I didn't recognise them. Sorry to say it wasn't very good, in the first half someone said they were in an hotel in Scotland but in the second half, when the villain burst in, he said "Ha, I bet you thought I'd wouldn't find you here in the Lake District"!!! There was muffled laughter throughout the audience!! However, we had a very nice lunch in an old pub so we weren't really bothered!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I got one o' they,dark and mysterious, like plain chocolate!!!


That sounds lovely!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This school uniform is a big con and so many little uniform shops going out of business, not fair!
> Went to Dartford with Jill today, to have lunch and see a play at the theatre there. it was called Stone Cold Murder and starred a few UK soap actors but I didn't recognise them. Sorry to say it wasn't very good, in the first half someone said they were in an hotel in Scotland but in the second half, when the villain burst in, he said "Ha, I bet you thought I'd wouldn't find you here in the Lake District"!!! There was muffled laughter throughout the audience!! However, we had a very nice lunch in an old pub so we weren't really bothered!!!


What fun in spite of the play being a disappointment.  xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I got one o' they,dark and mysterious, like plain chocolate!!!


Apparently it's the darkest one you can get.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-343754-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

